# Make assumptions about the next person



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

So I saw this thread on Smashboards, and the person who made it in turn got the idea from Squidboards. I thought it would be cool to do it here. The poster above you makes an assumption about the next person who will post. So your job is to tell them whether or not you're correct. Then you make an assumption about the next person, and this continues ad infinitum. You could assume all sorts of things like what kind of soda they prefer, how tall they are, what instruments they play, etc. I'll start.

OK, this thread has been up for a week, and we already have well over 500 posts. Many a time people have posted responding to the same question at the same time. To avoid this, you should use quotes to show to whom you are responding.

Next person hates pop-up ads with a passion.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 13, 2016)

Huh, cool idea for a thread. Pop-up ads don't really bother me that much; I just generally ignore them and realize that they're allowing the website I'm on to make money so I don't have to pay to visit the site.

Next person was born in Kentucky, but moved to Ohio at age 5.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

I joined the chess elective the first semester of eighth grade, but I then moved on to other things. But I'm down for a game of chess from time to time.

Next person is currently getting bombarded with Pokémon Go tweets, videos, and such. (Who am I kidding, isn't that everyone?)

Wait a minute, didn't someone else post about the chess thing around the same time as me? I deleted mine, did they delete theirs too?


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm coping with the Pokemon stuff. My erratic Internet and broken phone have helped though. 

The next poster has never witnessed their child being born by cesarean section. .


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have not.

Next person is in bed right now,


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2016)

I am in bed, how did you know?

Next poster is male.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 14, 2016)

I am male. Not really surprising since most of the speedcubing community is male.

Next person is a supporter of Hillary Clinton


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

Well, I don't have much of a choice, considering... ugh.

Next person prefers YouTube over TV.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh, absolutely. Why watch TV when you can watch shorter, more entertaining videos that are more suited to you?

Next person secretly sings their favorite songs aloud when they're alone.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

Every night in the shower, mate. And yeah, sometimes when I'm the only one home and, like, getting a soda or something.

Next person's favorite color is green.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 14, 2016)

Close, blue/greenish turquise/teal.

Next person's speedsolving username will be matt11111.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh shoot.

Next person had a watermelon lollipop this week.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 14, 2016)

nope! I rarely eat candy except for chocolate

next person has been injured from skateboarding


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope!
Next person's name will start with a letter before I


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope, O

Next person prefers nacho cheese diorito's over cool ranch diorite's.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't really care for chips, so yes? As in I don't care for cool ranch over nacho cheese; so half right

Next person has an unofficial sub-10.5 pb in a wca event, close, but not quite sub-10.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2016)

Mmm . . . No. I've had sub-10 unofficial 2x2 times, everything else is much over. 3x3 is next, unofficial pb single is 18.xx

Next person's favorite animal is a cow.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope. Human.

Next person will think I'm a communist


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2016)

Human doesn't count. I don't think you're a communist, I think you're a libertarian with some fascist tendencies.

Next person will think that human does count.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 14, 2016)

Libertarian with fascist tendencies is a contradiction. Human does count.

Next person will be able to solve a 4x4 in under 90 seconds.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 14, 2016)

I can solve solve a 4x4 in under 90 seconds. I can do in less than 50 seconds, or less than 1 second. I can do it in any amount of seconds

Next person has been struck by lighting


----------



## bcube (Jul 14, 2016)

Wrong.

The person below me knew nothing about Let's play thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/lets-play.318/


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

I had no idea that existed.

Next person prefers tea over coffee.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I had no idea that existed.
> 
> Next person prefers tea over coffee.


I do 

Next person likes the Moyu shades.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

Love them.

Next person is currently at home.



DGCubes said:


> Oh, absolutely. Why watch TV when you can watch shorter, more entertaining videos that are more suited to you?



Now let me just say something about this. I couldn't agree with this more. Not only that, but with YouTube, you don't have to worry about missing that 8 o'clock upload. You can watch it whenever you want. With TV, you would either have to wait for a rerun, have it on DVR, or have an on demand service (which you may or may not have to pay for). I could go on for hours about the benefits of YouTube.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 14, 2016)

I am at my grandparents, not home 

Next person hates taylor swift


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 14, 2016)

Yep, I don't like most pop music.

Next person has more than 1 pet.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have none.

Next person isn't DGCubes.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm not.

Next person doesn't like feet


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 14, 2016)

moralsh said:


> I'm not.
> 
> Next person doesn't like feet


Did it in comp, got my mean, probably never doing it again. 

Next person is not wearing a hat.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

That's right.

Next person is currently on their phone


----------



## Torch (Jul 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> That's right.
> 
> Next person is currently on their phone



Don't even own a phone.

Next person owns at least one puzzle they can't solve.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 14, 2016)

Almost correct. I recently got a Curvy Copter but I just watched a tutorial yesterday and I plan on solving it today for the first time so I think I know how to solve it but will have to prove it. All the other puzzles I have I know how to solve them.

Next one has got a shengshou 8x8 or bigger cube.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 14, 2016)

I do have a 8x8 and a Teraminx if that counts also as bigger.

Next person can solve a 4x4 Blindfolded


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 14, 2016)

Define "can." I did it once but sort of forgot. I'm going to relearn in the next couple weeks though, so I'll say sure.

Next person wants to be the very best like no one ever was.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 14, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Define "can." I did it once but sort of forgot. I'm going to relearn in the next couple weeks though, so I'll say sure.
> 
> Next person wants to be the very best like no one ever was.


Kinda

Next person is not a vegetarian.


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 14, 2016)

Correct
Next person has a subWR 3x3 single


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

My PB is just under double the WR.

Next person has played a video game today.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 14, 2016)

ok this is kina annoying as soon as I finish writing my answer someone else posts before me
1 I know how to do 4BLD, I practice it a lot
2. I don't have pokemon go downloaded, I just got a new phone yesterday
3. I'm not vegetarian, but I don't eat that much meat either
4. my 3x3 pb single is 9.42, so no
5. I don't really play any video games

next person remembers their dream from last night


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

Nope.

Next person likes baseball.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 14, 2016)

Frisbee is much more fun to play. I was in a t-ball team when I was six though.

Next person doesn't know from what book cover my avatar came from before they clicked on the spoiler. 


Spoiler



http://meganwhalenturner.org/index.html


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 14, 2016)

Corre


GenTheThief said:


> Frisbee is much more fun to play. I was in a t-ball team when I was six though.
> 
> Next person doesn't know from what book cover my avatar came from before they clicked on the spoiler.
> 
> ...


Correct. Next person is young enough to be my child but older than my children's combined ages.


Spoiler



Between 9 and 28ish.


----------



## Douf (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm 37, but can't tell if that makes you correct or not!

The next person will have lived for at least a year in two or more countries.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 14, 2016)

I haven't left this country in over a decade by this point. Why did I go to Barbados again?

Next person likes Gatorade.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah I do

Next person likes coffee.


----------



## Abo (Jul 14, 2016)

Incorrect!

Next person prefers dogs over cats


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 14, 2016)

Me

Next person likes Studio C


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 14, 2016)

idk what studio c is 

next person has gotten a pop/corner twist in comp


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 15, 2016)

Absolutely.

Next person has only been to a cemetery once, on his/her fifth birthday.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 15, 2016)

never been to a cemetery in my life. Or maybe I have,but I can't remember that much from when I was five

Next person has been hypnotized before


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 15, 2016)

No 

Next person does not know full OLL


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2016)

I do not know full OLL.

Next person does not listen to rap.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 15, 2016)

No

Next person is going to a cubing competition this month


----------



## Torch (Jul 15, 2016)

Bingo!

Next person has visited a US state capitol building in the last year.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 15, 2016)

Torch said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Next person has visited a US state capitol building in the last year.



Nope.

Next person watched Barney as a kid.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 15, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person watched Barney as a kid.


Nope. Next person's best event is 4x4.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 15, 2016)

No, actually I suck at 4x4

Next person can do OH in either hand.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, but I can only speedsolve with my left hand.

The next person considers him/herself world class in at least one event.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 15, 2016)

nope. 

next person has done 7x7 with feet


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 15, 2016)

Totally.
Not.
Next person hates Dr Pepper


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 15, 2016)

Dr. Pepper is my favorite soda haha

Next person owns a YJ puzzle.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 15, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Dr. Pepper is my favorite soft beverage xD
> 
> Next person owns a YJ puzzle.


Incorrect.
Btw, this thread is pretty cool
Next person agrees with me


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 15, 2016)

I agree with u

Next person has a sub-15 squan single

oops, we posted at the same time


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 15, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> yes, a guansu
> 
> Next person has a sub-15 squan single
> 
> oops, we posted at the same time


Just edit yours to fit mine


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't even have a squan. I have a super squan, which takes about 10 minutes for me to solve

next person can sing the alphabet backwards on the fly


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 15, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I don't even have a squan. I have a super squan, which takes about 10 minutes for me to solve
> 
> next person can sing the alphabet backwards on the fly


I wish. Next person has an E in their name


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 15, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I wish. Next person has an E in their name


not in first name, but I do in my last name
next person can sing the alphabet backwards on the fly


----------



## Abo (Jul 15, 2016)

Lol nope

Next person has participated in some robotics activity. (Vex, FRC, etc.)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 15, 2016)

No 

Next person has not participated in clock


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 15, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> No but that'll be really cool.
> 
> Next person has not participated in clock



And proud of it!

Next person would consider naming their firstborn son Feliks.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 15, 2016)

No lol

Next person does not use CFOP


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 15, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> No not really xD
> 
> Next person does not use CFOP


Nope
next person can sing the alphabet backwards on the fly


----------



## Tom606060 (Jul 15, 2016)

No definitely not. Next person has a large object between their legs that is generally not exposed to the public, ))))))))0


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 15, 2016)

Tom606060 said:


> No definitely not. Next person has a large object between their legs that is generally not exposed to the public, ))))))))0


I do not have a secret cello. 



Douf said:


> I'm 37, but can't tell if that makes you correct or not!


I'm only 7 years older than you so - No. The age range was in the spoiler. 

The next person watches Adam Sandler films.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't watch movies that much.

Next person has bought a cube that costed more than $50


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 15, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Meh, I stick to YouTube videos.
> 
> Next person has bought a cube that costed more than $50


Yes if I include shipping. Aofu and a gigaminx.

Next person does has dark hair.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 15, 2016)

My hair is brown, so it's in between dark and light.

The next person has solved a yottaminx with one foot and are lying if they refute it.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 15, 2016)

Mikel said:


> My hair is brown, so it's in between dark and light.
> 
> The next person has solved a yottaminx with one foot and are lying if they refute it.


Kinda, i solved with my left pinky-toe. 

Next person can't solve a 7x7 in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 15, 2016)

SimonV said:


> Kinda, i solved with my left pinky-toe.
> 
> Next person can't solve a 7x7 in less than 10 minutes.



I average 4:40  (back when I used to practice it anyway)

Next person joined the forums last year


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope.

Next person is gonna say nope.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2016)

That is a paradox, my friend. If i say nope, then that means my answer is yes but i said nope. If i say yes, then that isnt nope...

Next person hates kevin durant as much as i do


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 15, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That is a paradox, my friend. If i say nope, then that means my answer is yes but i said nope. If i say yes, then that isnt nope...
> 
> Next person hates kevin durant as much as i do


Well you said nope 3 times so I was definitely correct 

That depends on how much you hate kevin durant. 

Next person is 13 years old.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 15, 2016)

I am.

Next person watches the news on TV.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 15, 2016)

Wrong

Next person is on an Ipad


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 15, 2016)

Just got on my laptop.

Next person has finished a book in the past month


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope lol

Next person has at least 100 posts(btw I have 99 now)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 15, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope lol
> 
> Next person has at least 100 posts(btw I have 99 now)


Yep

Next person is at Euros

On a side note, unless the description of the next person is an extremely weird/impossible one, isn't simply replying "nope" defeating the whole purpose of this thread?


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 15, 2016)

No, not leaving America for cubing.

Next person is watching EVO this weekend.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't know what that is, so I guess not.

Next person has DNFed a solve that would have been their PB.


----------



## Torch (Jul 15, 2016)

If you count blindfolded solves, then yes.

Next person has a band poster on the wall in their room.


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Jul 15, 2016)

Incorrect.

Next person has not played Pokémon Go yet


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 15, 2016)

I have played Pokémon Go, but no more than finding a Bulbasaur in my kitchen.

Next person has exactly three siblings.



DGCubes said:


> I don't know what that is, so I guess not.
> 
> Next person has DNFed a solve that would have been their PB.



EVO is a fighting game tournament. Smash 4 starts in an hour and a half on twitch.tv/srkevo2. They're also playing games like Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, and Melee.


----------



## Abo (Jul 15, 2016)

One and a step sibling

Next person live outside of the US


----------



## SimonV (Jul 15, 2016)

Yep, EU
Next person watches anime


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes,
Next person has been to at least 4 Competitions.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, 
next person has a netflix account


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes

Next person has gone to a professional sports game


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 15, 2016)

Let's see... 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 Yankees games.

Next person prefers Coke over Pepsi.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope.

Next person plays video games.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 15, 2016)

Smash Bros. mostly.

Next person doesn't have bunk beds.


----------



## Torch (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't, but my sisters do.

Next person's WCA ID doesn't end in 01.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 15, 2016)

2014PINN02

Next person is really hot today.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> 2014PINN02
> 
> Next person is really hot today.



You got that right. California weather...

Next person has a cat.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a friend who calls himself a cat... But I don't actually have one of my own.

Next person hates Mars Bars.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I have a friend who calls himself a cat... But I don't actually have one of my own.
> 
> Next person hates Mars Bars.


haven't had one that I can remember
next person has a non-wca NxNxN puzzle other than a 1x1x1


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 15, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> haven't had one that I can remember
> next person has a non-wca NxNxN puzzle other than a 1x1x1


Yes, 8x8, 9x9, and 10x10
next person has never solved a 3x3 blindfolded

[Also I got the reference mat made]


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Yes, 8x8, 9x9, and 10x10
> next person has never solved a 3x3 blindfolded
> 
> [Also I got the reference mat made]



Wrong. I actually broke my 3bld PB today

Next persons main event is OH


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 15, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Wrong. I actually broke my 3bld PB today
> 
> Next persons main event is OH


no
next person is not a Scientologist


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

No

Next person had to throw away a cube because the quality was so bad.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope. 
Next person is amazed at over 100 posts what


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow.

Next person has washed the dishes today.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

haha I'm too lazy for that 
(sidenote: anybody support my idea to make this the thread of the year?)

Next person loves pyraminx


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

It's OK, I guess

(Sidenote: Thanks, mate. But we've still got a few more months for us to make other cool off-topic threads. Can we top this? Only time will tell.)

Next person hates this thread and everything about it.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> It's OK, I guess
> 
> (Sidenote: Thanks, mate. But we've still got a few more months for us to make other cool off-topic threads. Can we top this? Only time will tell.)
> 
> Next person hates this thread and everything about it.


This thread is cool

Next person is not from the East Coast of the US


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 16, 2016)

midwest bro

Next person has podiumed before


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm sorta stealing the show and posting too much on here but yes, I have podiumed once and I got first 

Next person brings a cube to school/work


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep. Broke my PB there too.

Next person hates Megaminx or any type of dodecahedral puzzle.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep. 
Next person is not eating KFC


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Just had Chinese.

Next person has shared a bedroom with a sibling.


PenguinsDontFly said:


> I'm sorta stealing the show and posting too much on here but yes, I have podiumed once and I got first
> 
> Next person brings a cube to school/work



Dude, it's fine, I could be posting twice as much.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Yea, its meh.

Next person does not have a single of below 2 seconds on any WCA event


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

yes, so nope.
next person has an avatar they made


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 16, 2016)

Unfortunately no. I lack the creativity!
Next person owns at least 8 twisty puzzles


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Incorrect

Next person owns a puzzle that is discontinued/ unable to be purchased in another part of the world


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 16, 2016)

nope, 
next person will be GoldCubes29, Matt11111, or Jbacboy since they seem to be doing most of the posting


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Unless you include very strict customs, no.
Next poster has posted in this thread before.
E: beaten 
lol how did you know


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

No, I haven't posted in this thread before, silly

Next person has gone to US Nats before


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope.

Next person loves Mexican food.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Eh. 
Next poster is a golden cube.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Erm...

Next person has less than 500 posts


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Not by the end of tonight 
Next person literally ate a cat for lunch.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

lol no
next person's first competition was after my first competition (UIUC Spring 2013 on March 30, 2013)


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol no
> next person's first competition was after my first competition (UIUC Spring 2013 on March 30, 2013)



Correct, my first competition was in 2015.

The next person has a QJ pyraminx.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

I stick to my Moyu Pyra

Next person avatar is a question mark


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> I stick to my Moyu Pyra
> 
> Next person avatar is a question mark



Correct!

Next person has more than 20 puzzles total.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 16, 2016)

Yup! Around a hundred.

Next person speaks a language other than one they speak around the house/grew up with.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope.
Next person is watching a movie made before they are born.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Oddly specific. No, was just playing Smash. (When am I not?  I think I have a problem.)

Next person plays card games with friends from time to time.


----------



## Abo (Jul 16, 2016)

Yea, Euchre is probs me fav

Next person hasn't been outside today


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

wow this thread has exploded !

I went to the beach in Santa Cruz today. Tried cubing in the car but got carsick

Next person is better at 3BLD than 4x4


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Lol nope.
Next poster has more pillows than blankets.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

Probably? I don't know.

Next poster's knee is currently pointing upwards


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

No

Next person's avatar is either a llama or a person on a skateboard


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

I am a llama!
lol someone at school thought my picture was a dinosaur. 

next person has a youtube channel with videos


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

yes
next person is living at a longitude south of 30 degrees north


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

nope. had to check the globe

next person can balance on one foot with their eyes closed


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

Yup! Funny, one of my friends challenged me to do that a few days ago. 

Next person tans but doesnt burn much.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

yup
next person thinks these people are stupid


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

LOOOOL. I saw that before in a vsauce video. I'm actually not sure, because logically, they could be correct, you know

next person thinks these people are stupid


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> LOOOOL. I saw that before in a vsauce video. I'm actually not sure, because logically, they could be correct, you know
> 
> next person thinks these people are stupid


lol you took my old trick from like a few hours ago, but yes

next person knew that the largest city in Greenland has under 20000 people in it before I said so


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

I did not. Thanks.

Next person has at least 5 tabs open on their Web browser.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

I have exactly 5

next person has a watch tan


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

Im on mobile and I only use 1 tab so no  (fyi, if im on laptop i usually have youtube, cstimer, facebook, speedsolving, instagram, and spotify open)

Grrr i got snaked so ill answer both! Nope, no watch tan. I never wear watches (good thing too, ive been outside for 8 hours a day for the past week so a watch tan would be very bad)

Next person planned on stalking euros on cubecomps but will miss some events tomorrow morning because of time differences.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

That moment when a thread is so popular than multiple people post at the same time.
I do plan to see Euro results live

Next person has a 1x1 in their collection/ previously owned a 1x1


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes.

Next person thinks these people are stupid.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

That took a dark turn. Im stupid but im guessing you guys arent so NO. 

Next person gets hungry when watching shows about food and thinks guy fieri looks like a porcupine.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 16, 2016)

He kinda does actually

Next person is located less than a thousand miles from one of the tropics.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

... Not sure. How far is NYC from the Tropic of Cancer?

Next person has at least 100 unread emails currently,


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope, i turned off facebook emails and unsubscribe from whatever other things want to send me lots of automated messages. That way the only emails i get are at least somewhat important (school/work/whatever). I have 0 unread at the moment.

Next person likes the feeling of the cold side of the pillow after flipping it over.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Never tried it.

Next person hasn't cut their fingernails in a while.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2016)

Cut mine yesterday. 

Next person should really be asleep now.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

That would be me zzzzzz good night folks

Next person would love it if this thread ends up having more replies than the accomplishment thread


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Nah.

Next person cooked dinner today.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That would be me zzzzzz good night folks
> 
> Next person would love it if this thread ends up having more replies than the accomplishment thread


That'd be sweet.

Next person cooked dinner today.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope. Idk how to cook.



JustinTimeCuber said:


> next person knew that the largest city in Greenland has under 20000 people in it before I said so


how do you know? have you explored greenland and counted every single person living there? how do you know the statistics on the web are true? (don't start a discussion here. If you're interested check out the philosophy thread)

Next person hates McDonalds


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

No flame war but this is true :/
Next person is unwatching this thread lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Probably would be a good idea so I don't keep coming back here every five minutes, but nah.

Next person has an itch on their left arm.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 16, 2016)

What the heck!!! I just got burned on my left arm and it's itchy!! 

The next person uses a Thunderclap as their main 3x3


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep.

Next person sold their Rubik's Brand.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Next person sold their Rubik's Brand.



Nope. My Rubik's brand is one of my smoother puzzles.

Next person is Team Captain America.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

I was supposed to sleep but meh


Matt11111 said:


> Probably would be a good idea so I don't keep coming back here every five minutes, but nah.
> 
> Next person has an itch on their left arm.


Placebo itch woah


EntireTV said:


> What the heck!!! I just got burned on my left arm and it's itchy!!
> 
> The next person uses a Thunderclap as their main 3x3


Yep


Matt11111 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Next person sold their Rubik's Brand.


 nope, still have it.
Edit: snaked. Thats a coincidence, we both mentioned superheroes. Havent seen the new avengers and Im not even on a side so the answer is ehh. 


Next person thought batman vs superman was terrible.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Didn't see it.

Next person has placebo itched themselves. What have I done?


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I was supposed to sleep but meh
> 
> Placebo itch woah
> 
> ...



I never saw it lol
Next person can spell supercalifragilisticexpialidocious off the top of their head.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Almost.

Next person has checked this thread too many times today.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

was gone for most of the day but now I am 

next person thinks I should download pokemon go


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes. 
Next person shouldnt be awake.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

No.
Next person's power is out because there was a storm two days ago and two trees in their front yard fell and downed the power line.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

How did you know?
Next person doesn't live in California, Texas, Florida, or New York but in one of the other states


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 16, 2016)

I live in Cali. Next person likes nintendo


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 16, 2016)

Who doesn't?

Next person has a youtube channel with at least 100 subs


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 16, 2016)

Dang you got me. Next person wishes they were sub 10 at 3x3


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

Ew thats slow. 

Next person wishes they were sub 10 at 3x3.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 16, 2016)

Uhh Yeah
Next person IS sub-10 on 3x3


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

I do.

Next person has yawned in the past minute. (Ok, Imma stop messing with you guys.)


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes. Next person thinks this thread might be closed by the end of the month.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Yes. Next person thinks this thread might be closed by the end of the month.


No, there is no reason to close it.
Next person has been to 3 comps


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 16, 2016)

Been to 6.

Next person can solve a 2 3x3's blindfolded


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Phone:
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread
New reply to watched thread

anyway, I cant solve a 3x3 blindfolded :/
Next person likes ShengShou puzzles


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes
Next person likes Pudding


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

I have an entire box of fudge pudding in my fridge

Next person has a cube lying within a meter of them


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

yup an Aosu in my hands
I like randomly turning cubes while I read stuff on the internet

next person has been alone outside at midnight before


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

uh not alone I don't think

next person has a mirror cube


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2016)

I have 3 (but one is in bits in a bag). Pink Yuxin ftw. 

Next person doesn't exercise enough.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Well, I overexercise my arms and fingers by spamming TPS. Does that count?

Next person has met another cuber in real life (besides comps)


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah, a buddy of mine (from school/tennis/boy scouts) who somehow manages mid 30s on beginner's method and is "too lazy to learn a faster method". He's skilled in that sense.

Next person thoroughly dislikes EDM music, and instead prefers industrial/experimental hip-hop


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

uh... I'm not one to dance.

Next person had corn flakes for breakfast


----------



## SimonV (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep.
Next person has at least 1 Apple product in their house.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

SimonV said:


> Yep.
> Next person has at least 1 Apple product in their house.


I'm so good at this.


----------



## RhysC (Jul 16, 2016)

SimonV said:


> Yep.
> Next person has at least 1 Apple product in their house.



Ha finally made it on here

Next person is a die-hard clock solver who will do anything and everything to officially compete in clock


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 16, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Ha finally made it on here
> 
> Next person is a die-hard clock solver who will do anything and everything to officially compete in clock


lol no, I know who you're talking about .

Next person knows COLL or CLL


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope. 

Next person wears a ring.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope

Next person has a Qiyi 3x3 and besides the thunderclap


----------



## SimonV (Jul 16, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person has a Qiyi 3x3 and besides the thunderclap


I have the Thunderclap and the Sail.

Next person has less than 20 puzzles in their collection.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope 59

Next person has solved a cube underwater


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

I cant see underwater. Glasses 

Next person uses a guoguan yuexiao.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes. In 2 different countries. Both foreign.

Next person is hungry.

Edit. Ninja'd. I use the Yuexiao too, amongst others (but a Guanlong for underwater).


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Yes. In 2 different countries. Both foreign.
> 
> Next person is hungry.
> 
> Edit. Ninja'd. I use the Yuexiao too, amongst others (but a Guanlong for underwater).


I finished my meal 5 mins ago lol


The next person is sup-9 3x3


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> I finished my meal 5 mins ago lol
> 
> 
> The next person is sup-9 3x3


Me too, now I'm eating desert.

If sup-9 is the same as sub-9 then no.

Next person has 8 fingers...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Me too, now I'm eating desert.
> 
> If sup-9 is the same as sub-9 then no.
> 
> Next person has 8 fingers...


Sub-9 is 'less than 9' while sup-9 is 'above 9'

Yes I have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs in total

Next person is 17 years old


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 16, 2016)

I cube using 8 fingers, that probably doesn't count, but oh well.

Next person can't wait to see Feliks smash Euros


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-9 is 'less than 9' while sup-9 is 'above 9'



Thought so. nub


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 16, 2016)

TWICE, I have been making a post here, then someone else replys before I press publish to my reply!!!

Edit: 3 Times!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> TWICE, I have been making a post here, then someone else replys before I press publish to my reply!!!
> 
> Edit: 3 Times!



Learn to type faster lol

Next person hasn't drank any water for an hour.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 16, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Learn to type faster lol
> 
> Next person hasn't drank any water for an hour.



I drank water 20mins ago, and it's not about the typing, it's about thinking what to say. (I average 70-80WPM)

Next person wants to go to sleep


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 16, 2016)

I have a baseball game so I need to stay hydrated

Next person has a Aofu


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Just woke up, feeling great!
I do not have an AoFu.
Next person thinks we should start using quotes to keep this thread more organized.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 16, 2016)

It's 7:27 AM for me, why would I want to go to sleep?


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Just woke up, feeling great!
> I do not have an AoFu.
> Next person thinks we should start using quotes to keep this thread more organized.



No



Irony


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Next person has had mail delivered to their house that belonged to someone else nearby.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes

Next person has a cube coming in the mail currently


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

No, sadly.

Next person is going to buy at least ten cubes if they win the Cubicle's essay contest.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm would buy a teraminx so no

Next person has a sub 10 pb single


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

9.084, only sub-10 ever.
(I'm gonna go come up with questions for this thread so I'm not scrambling for ideas before someone ninjas me.)
Next person hasn't gotten a haircut for at least two months.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 16, 2016)

Got one last Saturday

Next person wishes they knew full ZBLL


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Got one last Saturday
> 
> Next person wishes they knew full ZBLL


Nope, i use roux

Next person is sub 5 on 2x2 with ortega


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

OLL/PLL is just fine for me.

Next person lives in the Northeast.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope. South East (of England). 

Next person is a North American who has never left North America.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Do you count the Caribbean as part of North America? If so, no.

Next person is top 1000 in their country for at least three events.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Yep. Next poster has never ridden a roller coaster.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Do you count the Caribbean as part of North America? If so, no.
> 
> Next person is top 1000 in their country for at least three events.





Jbacboy said:


> Yep. Next poster has never ridden a roller coaster.


If i would go to my first come and average the same as i do at home, i would be top 75 in every event and top 5 in like MBLD (when i know how to do MBLD).

I have.

Next person has a fear of heights.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Do you count the Caribbean as part of North America? If so, no.


I do. Which island?


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Barbados. My mom was born there.

Next person likes the rain.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope. It's too wet. 

Next person has solved a cube every day since the first learnt. 

My father in law is from Barbados.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 16, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Nope. It's too wet.
> 
> Next person has solved a cube every day since the first learnt.
> 
> My father in law is from Barbados.


From what i remember, yes.

Next person has a dark hair color.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

My avatar sucks but you can tell that I do.

Next person has a pimple in their ear.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 16, 2016)

Hehehehe, I have a sizeable freckle on my left earlobe that friends used to mistake for a piercing... But no pimple.

The only reason the next person doesn't have 300+ cubes is because their parents won't let them buy any.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

That and I don't have thousands of dollars to spend on cubes. I'm gonna buy a lot if I win the essay contest though.

Next person watches gaming YouTube channels who play games they don't have.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> That and I don't have thousands of dollars to spend on cubes. I'm gonna buy a lot if I win the essay contest though.
> 
> Next person watches gaming YouTube channels who play games they don't have.



Nope my really. Next person uses LBL for Pyra


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 16, 2016)

lbl and keyhole trololol
Next person is wearing a hat.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 16, 2016)

Lol I hate hats.
Next person is a fan of unusual and new methods.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

I use roux for 3x3 and meyer for 4x4 (EDIT: also TuRBo for 3BLD edges). Mainstream is never good enough for me.

Next person has trouble finding copyright-free music for youtube videos that they actually enjoy listening to.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I use roux for 3x3 and meyer for 4x4 (EDIT: also TuRBo for 3BLD edges). Mainstream is never good enough for me.
> 
> Next person has trouble finding copyright-free music for youtube videos that they actually enjoy listening to.



Don't make YouTube videos.

Next person is standing up right now.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Don't make YouTube videos.
> 
> Next person is standing up right now.


Nope, lying down.

Next person has never travelled more than 400 km for a competition.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Nope. Haven't even gone 50 miles.

Next person watches some form of football.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nope. Haven't even gone 50 miles.
> 
> Next person watches some form of football.



Nope.

Next person thinks Stephen Curry is overrated.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person thinks Stephen Curry is overrated.


THATS ME

Sports: next person doesnt watch hockey


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

Meh, I wouldn't say overrated.

Next person is in a room with at least one book.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes he's overrated IMO.
Yup, I do have a book in my room, although that's going to apply to a lot of people.
Next person is going to be over six feet tall.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

5' 8"/9" but still growing

Haha this time i did the snaking! Snakes.... next person plays slither.io


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Meh, once in a while

Next person has atleast one 3x3 with a circular center (like Gans)


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

YuXin.

Next person is thinking of buying a new 3x3.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> YuXin.
> 
> Next person is thinking of buying a new 3x3.


Stickerless new thunderclap

Next person likes sushi


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Never tried it before :/

Next person would rather get a NR/CR on any event of their choice instead of going to the next Worlds.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Never tried it before :/
> 
> Next person would rather get a NR/CR on any event of their choice instead of going to the next Worlds.


Yes, id rather have 3x3 NAR average.

Next person checks this thread too much


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

Idk. think I'd rather have a NAR in a blind event
got snaked
Yeah. Doesn't really matter though, I have nothing else to do

next person likes Sweet Tomatoes (idk it exists outside the us)


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope.
Next person has taught someone how to solve a Rubik's Cube and succeeded.


----------



## Abo (Jul 17, 2016)

I have in fact

Next person lives with at least 2 pets


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 17, 2016)

yes two cats

next person has a sub 45 official Square-1 average.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't do Squan

Next person does not use Maru Lube


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't even own a Square-1. Or use Maru Lube.

Next person shops at Target.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 17, 2016)

not personally.
Next person is not going to use their signature in the post.


Spoiler



pls don't I want to be right


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 17, 2016)

Correct

Next person has a profile pic


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 17, 2016)

yes, llama

next person is faster than Feliks at skewb


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 17, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> yes, llama
> 
> next person is faster than Feliks at skewb


Don't even have one.
Next person hate everything MLG.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 17, 2016)

DORITOS MOUNTAIN DEWWWWW

Next person has done an Ao1000 for any WCA event


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes, For 2x2 and 3x3.

next person has a Gigaminx


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 17, 2016)

nope. my collection is pretty small


Spoiler: cubes



dayan zhanchi 
shenghshou 4x4 and 5x5 (both are terrible)
moyu aolong v2
moyu aosu
curvy copter
super squan

I plan on getting a qiyi skewb and yuxin 5x5(or bochuang can't decide)



Next person cannot do lefty U2


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 17, 2016)

Well, I can do it, but I prefer not to during solves

Next person uses their middle finger for U moves


----------



## SimonV (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope.
Next person is sub-15


----------



## RhysC (Jul 17, 2016)

Yo.

Next person thinks that dabbing is "totes m'gotes awesome"


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2016)

Nah not a fan of it lol

Next person loves BLD


----------



## Berd (Jul 17, 2016)

I do love BLD, MBLD is the best event. 

Next person plays CS:GO.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope

Next poster uses stackmat to time at home


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope, just Cstimer and a spacebar.

Next person owns a MoYu AoShi.


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 17, 2016)

No, 2 SSs.

Next person owns a Square 1 that's not a QiYi


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 17, 2016)

Use to. Next person still uses an ss 5x5


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 17, 2016)

its the only 5x5 i have. i rarely use it tho coz i hate 5x5.

next person really likes 5x5 and hates me for hating it


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't hate you for hating 5x5, but I love the event.

Next person is wearing a green shirt.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 17, 2016)

next person has under 41 cubes


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 17, 2016)

I think so.
Next person is being an assumptious brat. loljk


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 17, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> I think so.
> Next person is being an assumptious brat. loljk


 Lol

Next person has gone to more than 10 competitions


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 17, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Lol
> 
> Next person has gone to more than 10 competitions


8, 9 soon
Next person is going to US Nats


----------



## SimonV (Jul 17, 2016)

I live in Belgium so....

Next person does NOT speak Dutch.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 17, 2016)

Only English.
Next person's name is not JustinTimeCuber


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 17, 2016)

Dang I was wrong
Next person doesn't have a squan


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 17, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Dang I was wrong
> Next person doesn't have a squan



Nope. CubeTwist.

Next person loves megaminx.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 17, 2016)

Never practice it. Ever. Only ever done one timed solve. 4:25.

Next person watches TV regularly.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 17, 2016)

Sports, sports, and sports, absolutely nothing else.
Next person thinks Kevin Durant is a Golden State bandwagoner.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 17, 2016)

Yup

Next person's parents never let them go to comps in a different city


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 17, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Yup
> 
> Next person's parents never let them go to comps in a different city


No, they would've let me go to a NY one but my cousin had to fix his truck so he couldn't take me.
Next person loves Pyra


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't have a pyra, but I want one

next person is a Trump supporter


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 17, 2016)

Ew.

Next person isn't a Trump supporter.


----------



## Abo (Jul 17, 2016)

#Obamagain

Next person knows full OLL


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 17, 2016)

I only know about 30. I really need to fix that. Haven't learned any new algs in months.

Next person's bedroom walls are painted blue.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 17, 2016)

no, they're not painted

next person has gotten a sub 1 2x2 single


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 18, 2016)

.83 4 move scramble

Next person thinks VCubes is terrible


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't think. I know.
Next person thinks that Cubetwist is better than Qiyi


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 18, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> I don't think. I know.
> Next person thinks that Cubetwist is better than Qiyi


Nope qiyi is amazing

Next person has been an organizer


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2016)

Don't have a cube twist but everyone uses the Qiyi for a reason.
Ninja'd, I have not, but would like to.
Next person likes metal or rock


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah

Next person hates internal pops on 4x4s


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 18, 2016)

No i actually love them /s
Next person has been last in a comp before


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2016)

Not last but I was the slowest person to make 4x4 cutoff at NCR2015.

Next person is happy pokemon go is finally here in canada!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2016)

yes I've been last in 3BLD when I DNF'd all 3 attempts
I don't live in Canada and I don't have pokemon go either. 

Next person thinks I should move to Canada or download pokemon go


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

You should move to Canada but not download Pokemon Go, so yes
Next person's WCA ID is 2014xxxx02 where x = any character


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2016)

2015xxxx03

Next person finds it weird that only europeans can technically win euros


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 2015xxxx03
> 
> Next person finds it weird that only europeans can technically win euros


"Win" as in become the European Champion, yes, but not "win" as in 1st place
Not that weird, no. US Nats does it like that too.

Next person does not have a non-cubing-related browser bookmark (this includes no bookmarks)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2016)

I do, so no

my random bookmarks


Spoiler



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Projectively_extended_real_line
http://www.intmath.com/blog/mathematics/how-do-you-find-exact-values-for-the-sine-of-all-angles-6212
http://www.4nums.com/theory/
https://sites.google.com/site/athefre/roux



next person has fallen into a swimming pool before on accident


----------



## Abo (Jul 18, 2016)

On my phone I have jackbox.tv bookmarked, for playing fun games, other than that and the defaults, it is all cubing based. On my laptop, half of mine are non cubing 

Snaked, I have been pushed in if that counts, but otherwise nope

Next person knows something about jackbox games.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 18, 2016)

No I have not fallen into a swimming pool on accident and idk what jackbox games is :/

Next person cannot sleep properly unless all of their puzzles are solved

#doublesnaked ;-;


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> No I have not fallen into a swimming pool on accident and idk what jackbox games is :/
> 
> Next person cannot sleep properly unless all of their puzzles are solved
> 
> #doublesnaked ;-;



Nope. I leave a few unsolved for when I wake up.

Next person has been bungee jumping.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 18, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope. I leave a few unsolved for when I wake up.
> 
> Next person has been bungee jumping.


I wish so badly but no 
Next person
Uh
Runninging out of ideas...
Is also running out of ideas for assumptions.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I wish so badly but no
> Next person
> Uh
> Runninging out of ideas...
> Is also running out of ideas for assumptions.


Yes?
Next person is true.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 18, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yes?
> Next person is true.



false?

Next person owns a Nike t-shirt.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> false?
> 
> Next person owns a Nike t-shirt.


 
Yes.

Next person knows what dial-up is.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 18, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Yes.
> 
> Next person knows what dial-up is.


Yes. Used it up until 2011.

Next person doesn't know what it's like to watch an image load one row of pixels at a time.


----------



## RicardoRix (Jul 18, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Next person doesn't know what it's like to watch an image load one row of pixels at a time.


Lol, only I do. I remember the 1st mp3 file I ever downloaded took 40 minutes.

The next person will tell me I'm wrong, but not know how to phrase it.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 18, 2016)

Excuse me while I go sit in the corner and cry.

Next person uses an iPhone.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope.

Next person has 3 4x4s


----------



## mafergut (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes, a Moyu Aosu 62mm, a YJ Guansu and a CB G4. I also have a diangsheng and an original Rubiks' but those are crap so I'm not counting them 

Next cuber has at least three 5x5s (I do as well )


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 18, 2016)

SS HuaChuang and yuxin

Next person has to answer this question:
Yes or no: is no the next word you are going to say?


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 18, 2016)

...
Next person has posted over 10 times in this thread.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> ...
> Next person has posted over 10 times in this thread.


I think
Next person is excited about 11 days until Nationals


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes or no question


And I believe I have posted 7-9

Next person has terrible look ahead like me

Snaked


----------



## SimonV (Jul 18, 2016)

No, my lookahead is alright.
Next person like my profile pic (it's a narwhal)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 18, 2016)

Of course I like your profil pic. Narwhals are awesome!

Next person never heard of the narwhal song


----------



## mafergut (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope!
Next person loves dodecahedrons and has ordered a SS Kilominx already (I just received mine)


----------



## cashis (Jul 18, 2016)

Nah, I only have a megaminx.
I will look into the SS kilo tho 
Next person can solve a rubiks cube


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 18, 2016)

No. Why am I here?

Derp.

Next person wakes up on the left side of the bed.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope, right side.

Next person hates Desiigner.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Nope, right side.
> 
> Next person hates Desiigner.



Never heard of him.

Next person does not like bacon.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 18, 2016)

I can't eat "real" bacon, but I'm a fan of turkey bacon. I suppose that counts for something.

next person uses a top-of-the-line gaming mouse


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2016)

no, i don't use a mouse I use the touchpad thingy

next person uses qqtimer


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Never heard of him.


Good. He got famous because of his one song called "Panda". The whole song is just him making weird noises and yelling "panda panda panda panda". I swear half of it isn't english. All I can understand is "panda panda panda panda panda" and "i got broads in atlanta. legacy, panda"


Daniel Lin said:


> no, i don't use a mouse I use the touchpad thingy
> 
> next person uses qqtimer


Nope, csTimer has way more features.

Next person wears size 7 shoes.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 18, 2016)

No, size 14

Next person is a ping-pong prodigy


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2016)

Turn n' burn said:


> No, size 14
> 
> Next person is a ping-pong prodigy


Holy **** that's massive!!!!
I play ping-pong, but I'm definitely not a prodigy. (vid of me playing ping pong while doing OH, I swear I'm better than this when I'm not solving a cube, that last shot is how i play)

Next person plays at least 1 racket sport.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 18, 2016)

Lol how did u know (I wouldn't call myself a prodigy but I am really good at ping pong)

Next person has a 4bld success


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 18, 2016)

Still learning 3bld
Next has hopes for Moyu to realease a new 6x6


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 18, 2016)

I have no time for 6x6 and there are already a couple of good ones I haven't tried. 

Next person has never been drunk.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm 15 so that's correct.
Next person has tried playing ice hockey.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope.

Next person is interested in designing their own 3x3.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person is interested in designing their own 3x3.


JustinLong v1 coming soon
or not

Next person literally can't even


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 18, 2016)

I can odd tho.
Next person is addicted to "fam" and "suh"


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> I can odd tho.
> Next person is addicted to "fam" and "suh"


I prefer "pham" and "sup"

Next person knew that las vegas is getting a hockey team before reading this


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 18, 2016)

Duh who doesn't
Next person thinks that Quebec City should have got a hockey team before Las Vegas did.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Duh who doesn't
> Next person thinks that Quebec City should have got a hockey team before Las Vegas did.


I don't, Quebec City metro has a lower population than Las Vegas metro
next person is bad at big cubes


----------



## Berd (Jul 18, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I don't, Quebec City metro has a lower population than Las Vegas metro
> next person is bad at big cubes


Is sub 2, 4 and 6 bad? 

Next person plays bass guitar.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 18, 2016)

No I don't.

Next person loves knockoff cubes lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2016)

Nope. I always get the best cubes on the market. Why buy poor quality stuff that you'll eventually have to replace later? I wouldn't do it except for clock

next person cubes 2+ hours a day (this includes reading the ss forums)


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Nope. I always get the best cubes on the market. Why buy poor quality stuff that you'll eventually have to replace later? I wouldn't do it except for clock
> 
> next person cubes 2+ hours a day (this includes reading the ss forums)



Yes.

Next person is eating dinner right now.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Yes.
> 
> Next person is eating dinner right now.


Naww too early for that

Next person usually sleeps at 11 pm


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Naww too early for that
> 
> Next person usually sleeps at 11 pm


ish
next person uses an Aolong 55mm for OH


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2016)

no, regular aolong v2 (57mm i think)

next person lives in North America


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 18, 2016)

No, Australia

Next person has been to 3+ competitions outside their state


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> No, Australia
> 
> Next person has been to 3+ competitions outside their state



Nope.

Next person has allergies.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 18, 2016)

No allergies here

Next person has a vast supply of memes


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope.

Next person panics when they realize they made a typo after they clicked "post", "send", or any number of other buttons.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 19, 2016)

Meh

Next person thinks vcubes are too pricy


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Don't we all?

Next person types on their phone with their left hand if they need to do it with one hand.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Don't we all?
> 
> Next person types on their phone with their left hand if they need to do it with one hand.


I just noticed I do, probably a habit from OH.
Next person is method neutral.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope CFOP 4 life

Next person does M slices with their middle finger


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

I know a few, but I only use CFOP.
Usually I use ring, but ring and middle for H and Z perms.
Next person has a middle name that starts with R.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope.

Next person has pink as a color side on one of their cubes


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Haven't restickered my Thunderclap, and I have red on the ones I have restickered.

Next person lives in an odd-numbered house. (PLEASE DO NOT GIVE OUT YOUR FULL ADDRESS. THANK YOU.)


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

I do. Calm down, Matt from 30 seconds ago.

Next person isn't Matt.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 19, 2016)

I am a block of gold.

Next person is also not Matt.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I do. Calm down, Matt from 30 seconds ago.
> 
> Next person isn't Matt.



My middle name is Matthew.

Next person wakes up at 6:00 everyday.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

8:00 or so, woke up at 6 today though, because REASONS.

Also, your middle name is Matthew? Shweet.

Next person is in a room with an open window.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> 8:00 or so, woke up at 6 today though, because REASONS.
> 
> Also, your middle name is Matthew? Shweet.
> 
> Next person is in a room with an open window.



Nope. Sitting in traffic.

Next person suddenly feels incredibly sleepy.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

No. Sweaty, so I'm probably going to go to my room in a second where there's air conditioning, so I'd be going there either way.

Next person is wondering how the heck The Cubicle is going to read all the essays that were submitted before Nats.

EDIT: 600 posts? How many have been on this thread?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope. Sitting in traffic.
> 
> Next person suddenly feels incredibly sleepy.


DONT TEXT AND DRIVE!!!!


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 19, 2016)

They have a lot of people Matt


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> They have a lot of people Matt


That's my point.

Next person just realized they forgot a title for said essay and already submitted it. Shoot.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> That's my point.
> 
> Next person just realized they forgot a title for said essay and already submitted it. Shoot.



Not me.

Next person enjoys Justin Bieber music.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, if it was made in 2016... S'alright. Don't listen to music often, really.

Next person enjoys gardening.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Not me.
> 
> Next person enjoys Justin Bieber music.


Ewww (actually hes not too bad. His new stuff is half decent). I listen to kendrick lamar, j cole, drake, eminem, chance, logic, 2pac, and nas mostly

Edit: snaked. Nope, gardening isnt my thing. 

Next person is watching american ninja warrior


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

That's on? Love that show!

Next person doesn't like when their hands smell like metal after handling coins and such.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Not really

Next person goes on this thread way too much.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Not really
> 
> Next person goes on this thread way too much.



Yes. Way too much.

Next person is on vacation.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Yes. Way too much.
> 
> Next person is on vacation.


If vacation is summer break, then yes. But no if you mean on a trip. 

Next person lives somewhere where it is currently summer.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 19, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Yes. Way too much.
> 
> Next person is on vacation.



Nope, actually in school right now.

Next person has a YouTube channel


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

on vacation at my house, yes
e: doublesnaked
kinda, but only post solves on it


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yep, summer here.

Next person has white earbuds.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yep, summer here.
> 
> Next person has white earbuds.


black ones
next person has an old style Rubik's brand (not uses, just has)


----------



## Abo (Jul 19, 2016)

Used too a while back, no clue what happened to it.

Next person is team valor on Pokemon go


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

Idk how teams work. Valor is spelled valour btw. Eh poutine syrup hockey tim hortons moose sorry?

Next person thinks pokemon go is cool because youre forced to actually walk/run around.


----------



## Abo (Jul 19, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Idk how teams work. Valor is spelled valour btw. Eh poutine syrup hockey tim hortons moose sorry?
> 
> Next person thinks pokemon go is cool because youre forced to actually walk/run around.


It is spelt valor in 'MURICA!!!

I think Pokemon go is cool because it's Pokemon, tho I do enjoy going outside.

Take 2: next person is team valor on Pokemon go


----------



## Sion (Jul 19, 2016)

Team instinct, sorry bro (although I do hope instinct and valor end up teaming against mystic)

The next person to post is a member on the speedsolving forums.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 19, 2016)

Sion said:


> Team instinct, sorry bro (although I do hope instinct and valor end up teaming against mystic)
> 
> The next person to post is a member on the speedsolving forums.


No Way...

Next person is scared of beetles


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 19, 2016)

Not really.
Next person understands the pizza jokes from sns.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 19, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Not really.
> Next person understands the pizza jokes from sns.


Uh
Next person hasn't ever been to a comp before.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Uh
> Next person hasn't ever been to a comp before.



Been to four competitions.

Next person is learning how to drive.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 19, 2016)

1. I didn't go to sns (or youtube it) so I don't understand the pizza jokes.
How funny can pizza get though?... Really?... This is why we have:

2. I also (sob) haven't been to a comp yet.

3. Got my license two days ago.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ewww (actually hes not too bad. His new stuff is half decent). I listen to kendrick lamar, j cole, drake, eminem, chance, logic, 2pac, and nas mostly


(side note) If you're interested, Check out MF doom, aesop rock and run the jewels. They're all pretty accessible, and on better end of the spectrum if you ask me (production/lyrics wise). I'm a big fan of industrial, and therefore love death grips and clipping. (the period is part of the name), but those aren't for everyone.

Gotta edit for all deez new posts, dang.
Next guy owns a gear ball


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm 13...

Next person has once ate a bug


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 19, 2016)

no, I've been to two, BASC 8 and berkely winter 2016. sad I couldn't go to BASC 9
I'm 15, so I can't
Uhh I don't eat bugs

next person has a sub 6 mile time


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> no, I've been to two, BASC 8 and berkely winter 2016. sad I couldn't go to BASC 9
> I'm 15, so I can't
> Uhh I don't eat bugs
> 
> next person has a sub 6 mile time



I wish.

Next person has one of these.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 19, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> I wish.
> 
> Next person has one of these.


Hehe I wish

Next persons official skewb results are better than mine.


----------



## Ksh13 (Jul 19, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Hehe I wish
> 
> Next persons official skewb results are better than mine.


I don't even have a skewb.

Next person uses Roux


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 19, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> I don't even have a skewb.
> 
> Next person uses Roux


Nope. ZZ

The next person is a teenager.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 19, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Nope. ZZ
> 
> The next person is a teenager.



true

next person owns at least 2 3x3s


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> true
> 
> next person owns at least 2 3x3s



About 6.

Next person never knew that Keaton Ellis' profile on SS was 'Ninja Storm'


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 19, 2016)

I knew that

Next person wishes cubes swims competitively


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Um... not sure what that means, but from what it sounds like, I don't think we can make our cubes swim.

Next person has sneezed at least once this week.


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been hit by a cold so yeah a couple of times. 

Next person has more posts on speedsolving than me.


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 19, 2016)

No

Next person has more posts than me


----------



## SimonV (Jul 19, 2016)

Yep.

Next person lives in Europe.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

USA! USA! USA!

Next person doesn't have a middle name.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> USA! USA! USA!
> 
> Next person doesn't have a middle name.


True, no middle name here.

Next person knows full OLL


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 19, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> True, no middle name here.
> 
> Next person knows full OLL


Really? I've got two.

Yes I know full OLL

Next person can't take a good photo.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 19, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Really? I've got two.
> 
> Yes I know full OLL
> 
> Next person can't take a good photo.


Just look at my profile pic...
Next person has a cat.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a dog

Next person has a pet giraffe


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 19, 2016)

I mean of course.
Next person is a pet giraffe.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

No. Maybe I'm a monkey, who knows?

Next person has their washer and dryer in the basement


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 19, 2016)

Theres no such thing as basements in Louisiana

Next person ate a banana in the past two days.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 19, 2016)

Yup

Next person is going to watch the Olympics this year


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 19, 2016)

Maybe some of it. Next person is a member of Cyoubx's friends.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope.

Next person thinks we should send the Olympics back to London one more time, considering the circumstances.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person thinks we should send the Olympics back to London one more time, considering the circumstances.



Nope. 

Next person has a pet lizard.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope

Next person uses cage method so that his pets won't run away


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 19, 2016)

Sì

Next person has a sibling


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Sì
> 
> Next person has a sibling



One older brother.

Next person has two square-1s.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope only 1.

Next person is subscribed to at least 15 cubing youtube channels


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 19, 2016)

Yep. Next person is subscribed to someone because of this website.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 19, 2016)

Yup, PDF
Next person would rather live in Canada than the US.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ask me again after Election Day.

Next person has been at a friend's house and embarrassingly couldn't open the door to the backyard, only to realize the door was remote-controlled.


----------



## Sion (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope.

The next person will probably realize this thread is useless spam.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

Sion said:


> Nope.
> 
> The next person will probably realize this thread is useless spam.


Hey its not useless! We're having fun here!

Next person finds this thread way more fun than it really should be...


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 19, 2016)

naw, this is definitely a lot of fun

Next person was born on the first or last day of a month


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 19, 2016)

No, smack in the middle.

next person has decoded my signature


----------



## Abo (Jul 19, 2016)

*Doesn't see signatures cuz mobile

Next person goes to Costco


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 19, 2016)

No.
Next person likes roux more than CFOP but still uses CFOP


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 19, 2016)

Kinda?

Next person has developed their own alg set for something.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Kinda?
> 
> Next person has developed their own alg set for something.


Yes

Next person hates 2x2


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 20, 2016)

One of my favorite puzzles.

Next person has never played a Legend of Zelda game.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> One of my favorite puzzles.
> 
> Next person has never played a Legend of Zelda game.


thaaaaaaat wouldbeme
Next person has a transparent stickerless AoChuang like this weirdo


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 20, 2016)

lolno
Next person is either a weirdo or is wrong.


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm wrong.

Next person is amazed how much this thread has exploded!


----------



## ShyGuy1265 (Jul 20, 2016)

Not really. DG mentioned it in JRCuber's first "solving all of my puzzles" stream.

next person has never solved a puzzle bigger than a 5x5


----------



## Sion (Jul 20, 2016)

Yep, that'd be me.. Can't even do 4x4 yet.

Next person will say "Next Person" somewhere in the next post.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 20, 2016)

ShyGuy1265 said:


> Not really. DG mentioned it in JRCuber's first "solving all of my puzzles" stream.
> 
> next person has never solved a puzzle bigger than a 5x5


He did? Wow, thanks, mate.

I've solved a 7x7 for a friend a few times, she gave it to me, I took all the stickers off, I gave it to a friend, and he... thrashed it apart within 15 minutes. Yeah. No one asked for that story. Sorry.

Edit: Snaked! I did say next person. Not gonna bother to be a bad person and change it now.

Next person is at a point where leaving the house with your keys, phone and wallet should be second-nature for you, but it isn't.


----------



## Sion (Jul 20, 2016)

Yep. Me.

Next person will say can solve twisty puzzles.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

?
Next person knows the fluffy alligator method


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 20, 2016)

Uhhhhhhhh...

Next person is subscribed to Vsauce.


----------



## Sion (Jul 20, 2016)

Yep! I use the variant used for 1x1 fluffy alligator. I got a UWR of 0.00 seconds.

And because I was late, I do watch VSAUCE.

Next person is going to post a comment on this thread after me.


----------



## Abo (Jul 20, 2016)

I dunno, probs not.

Also, u got snaked, and I am subbed to vsauce

Next person hasn't been to a comp in over 3 months


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

yes, 3 months and 3 days xD
Next person thinks and therefore ams.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 20, 2016)

Good job. Imagine if the thread just closed after you posted that. 

I mean... This isn't a comment... Uhhh... It's a frindle... because I said so.

Double snaked. YAY!

Went to Big Apple Spring in May.

I think, therefore I am.

Next person thinks amn't should be a word.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Good job. Imagine if the thread just closed after you posted that.
> 
> I mean... This isn't a comment... Uhhh... It's a frindle... because I said so.
> 
> ...



It's weird to pronounce.

Next person has a Rubik's Snake.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope.

Next person's favorite flavor of ice cream is chocolate.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person's favorite flavor of ice cream is chocolate.



Nope. Vanilla.

Next person likes ketchup.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope. Vanilla.
> 
> Next person likes ketchup.


Goes well with burgers, hot dogs, and fries, but I don't put it on anything else.

Next person did at least 50 3x3 solves today and thinks my 250 solves today is a lot.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Goes well with burgers and fries, but I don't put it on anything else.
> 
> Next person did at least 50 3x3 solves today and thinks my 250 solves today is a lot.



I did about a 100 today, but 250 is not that much.

Next person has more than one laptop.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 20, 2016)

Half a laptop. I share one with my brother.

Next person uses an iPhone.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

stupd ifone
androde ftw
Next person is solving square-1 right now in practice for nationals


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 20, 2016)

Close. I'm laying in bed drinking Gatorade.

Next person has read Romeo and Juliet. (I think I may have used this one, but maybe that was on Smashboards.)


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 20, 2016)

No
Next person's parents don't let them buy cubes as often as you would like to


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope. Next person in school ATM.
E: snaked, but i guess the answer is still no.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Nope. Next person in school ATM.
> E: snaked, but i guess the answer is still no.



Nope. At home.

Next person programs games on their graphing calculator during class.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope. At home.
> 
> Next person programs games on their graphing calculator during class.



Um... No comment.

Next person is typing.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 20, 2016)

No I copy and paste

Next person has pet fish.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope, I have a cat

Next person does MU U perms


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Nope, I have a cat
> 
> Next person does MU U perms



I do both RU and MU U-perms.

Next person has a fear of spiders.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> I do both RU and MU U-perms.
> 
> Next person has a fear of spiders.


Moderately, but I'm not super scared of them
Next person thinks sup 15 is slow


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 20, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Moderately, but I'm not super scared of them
> Next person thinks sup 15 is slow


I think sup-me is slow 

Next person can't do push-ups.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> I think sup-me is slow
> 
> Next person can't do push-ups.


No
Next person is derpy


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 20, 2016)

Can't stand the thought of derp, and all things derpy...
Reminds me of Nam

Next person is going to get a kick out of this vid 3:08 minutes in...


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 20, 2016)

No

Next person hits the shift key with their right pinky


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 20, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> No
> 
> Next person hits the shift key with their right pinky



I hit shift key with my left hand

Next person will reply in an hour or less


----------



## qwertycuber (Jul 20, 2016)

teboecubes said:


> I hit shift key with my left hand
> 
> Next person will reply in an hour or less


How did you know? The next person will be sub 15 on 3x3


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> How did you know? The next person will be sub 15 on 3x3



Almost.

Next person can solve a megaminx OH.


----------



## Abo (Jul 20, 2016)

Have never tried, and have never wanted to try.

Next person can OH skewb


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 20, 2016)

Yup, I love it!

Next person thinks WWE is stupid (I do)


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Yup, I love it!
> 
> Next person thinks WWE is stupid (I do)



Contact should be banned from the WWE.

It's such a violent sport!

Next person naps during the day.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope

Next person has at least 10 3x3s


----------



## ShyGuy1265 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope. I have 4 3x3s, 2 of which are rubik's brands.

Next person's favorite event is feet


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 20, 2016)

No, never competed in it and I probs never will 
Next person has over 50 cubes of any kind


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> No, never competed in it and I probs never will
> Next person has over 50 cubes of any kind



Nope. Around 30.

Next person has been injured playing Pokemon Go.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't play
Next thinks Pokemon go is dangerous


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Don't play
> Next thinks Pokemon go is dangerous



Obviously.

Next person lives in Europe.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 20, 2016)

USA! USA! (OK, I definitely used that earlier. Oh well.)

Next person thinks baseball is boring.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> USA! USA! (OK, I definitely used that earlier. Oh well.)
> 
> Next person thinks baseball is boring.


It's fun to watch.
Next person is a patriots fan (I am )


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 20, 2016)

deflatetriots are terrible

Next person thinks Tom Brady should be banned from the NFL


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 20, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> deflatetriots are terrible
> 
> Next person thinks Tom Brady should be banned from the NFL


I can get into such a huge argument with you right now lol
Next person likes hockey more than footabll


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 21, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I can get into such a huge argument with you right now lol
> Next person likes hockey more than footabll


Yes, definitely. 

Next person finds it funny how America has more hockey teams than Canada.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes
Next person is American and has played hockey


----------



## Abo (Jul 21, 2016)

I have played a little bit of floor hockey if that counts, and yep, American!

Next person plays video games on console


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Never ever play video games.
Next person plays basketball.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 21, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Never ever play video games.
> Next person plays basketball.


Sure, I enjoy casual games with friends (I suck tho)

Next person plays soccer.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

Was on my school's basketball team in sixth grade, but that was really nothing. I decided to focus more on Mathcounts and the school play. Haven't played basketball since.

Next person SNAKED.

Nope, don't play soccer outside of PE class.

Next person has a stash of snacks in their room.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

No I just use my pantry

Next doesn't think clock should be an event


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> No I just use my pantry
> 
> Next doesn't think clock should be an event



Yes.

Next person has a broken cube that he/she uses for spare parts.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

No
Next person hates it when their parents don't let them go to close comps


----------



## Iggy (Jul 21, 2016)

My parents have allowed me to go to every comp close by so far (in Malaysia and Singapore). Still waiting for them to agree to take me to a big comp like worlds

Next person does righty OH


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 21, 2016)

Iggy said:


> My parents have allowed me to go to every comp close by so far (in Malaysia and Singapore). Still waiting for them to agree to take me to a big comp like worlds
> 
> Next person does righty OH



I do!

Next person has been cubing for 2+ Years


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 21, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I do!
> 
> Next person has been cubing for 2+ Years



Yup! About 4 and a quarter.

Next person rarely/never restickers puzzles.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 21, 2016)

The last puzzle I restickered was my pyraminx, and that was a few years ago, so yeah 

Next person hates feet


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope

Next person has only done 1 clock solve ever


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

Never.

Next person thinks MoYu's stickers are the absolute best.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 21, 2016)

MoYu stickers are better than Dayan at least

Next person loves typing.
(Edit): with a physical keyboard


----------



## tx789 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nah. I don't have favourite shades. The only time I replaced stock stickers was on my F-II because you had to.

Next person thinks this thread is too popular.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Never.
> 
> Next person thinks MoYu's stickers are the absolute best.



Absolutely.

Next person thinks Shengshou's old sticker shades were the dullest.

Edit: Snaked

Nope. Never competed in FMC.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 21, 2016)

I think we just had 3 replies at the exact same time, replying to the same post!!

This thread is used too much.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

Alright, we layin' some ground rules.

To avoid confusion, from now on we shall quote the post to which we are responding. Too many snakes. What's the fear of snakes again? Whatever, I'll edit this into the original post. Maybe after I shower, maybe tomorrow. Who knows?


----------



## tx789 (Jul 21, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Next person thinks Shengshou's old sticker shades were the dullest.
> 
> ...



They are a bit dull.

Next person is on the forum instead of doing uni or school work.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

tx789 said:


> They are a bit dull.
> 
> Next person is on the forum instead of doing uni or school work.


Well I do have to read Purple Hibiscus and Aninal Farm over the summer for 9th grade, so yeah, you could say so.

Next person is superstitious.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

tx789 said:


> They are a bit dull.
> 
> Next person is on the forum instead of doing uni or school work.



Nope. Summer break.

Next person uses math on a daily basis.

Edit: Snaked due to slow internet

I am not very superstitious.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Alright, we layin' some ground rules.
> 
> To avoid confusion, from now on we shall quote the post to which we are responding. Too many snakes. What's the fear of snakes again? Whatever, I'll edit this into the original post. Maybe after I shower, maybe tomorrow. Who knows?


Snakes snakes in the grass, let a ***** know that he aliiiiveeee


Matt11111 said:


> Well I do have to read Purple Hibiscus and Aninal Farm over the summer for 9th grade, so yeah, you could say so.
> 
> Next person is superstitious.


Edit: snaked. Yes, I probably use math on a daily basis.

No. I do not believe anything that isn't logical, scientific, or backed up with solid research and analysis.

Next person does not know the song from which I quoted above (thing about snakes).


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well I do have to read Purple Hibiscus and Aninal Farm over the summer for 9th grade, so yeah, you could say so.
> 
> Next person is superstitious.



Pretty good books. Not replying to this, just felt like saying it.



DTCuber said:


> Nope. Summer break.
> 
> Next person uses math on a daily basis.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do use math on a daily basis.

Next person has more than one pet.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Pretty good books. Not replying to this, just felt like saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no pets.
Very mucheap enjoying them. Wait, how did auto correct change much to mucheap?
Next person is friends with me on Wii U.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I have no pets.
> Very mucheap enjoying them. Wait, how did auto correct change much to mucheap?
> Next person is friends with me on Wii U.


Nope.

Next person doesn't own a 7x7


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a SS and a Cubic aofu

Next person doesn't have a 9x9 or above


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I have a SS and a Cubic aofu
> 
> Next person doesn't have a 9x9 or above


Correct.
Next person's answer is L.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Correct.
> Next person's answer is L.


M... Aybe?

Next person hates rain,


----------



## tx789 (Jul 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> M... Aybe?
> 
> Next person hates rain,



I don't love it, but I don't hate it.

Next person hates G-perms.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 21, 2016)

tx789 said:


> I don't love it, but I don't hate it.
> 
> Next person hates G-perms.


Lol I don't even know any G-perms.

Next person says football.

E: not soccer


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 21, 2016)

nope i say soccer

next person thinks american football is stupid


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 21, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> nope i say soccer
> 
> next person thinks american football is stupid


Totally.

Next person has an ipod


----------



## RhysC (Jul 21, 2016)

Whee it's a ipod nano from 2012

Next person is currently procrastinating doing essays while reading speedsolving threads


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 21, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Whee it's a ipod nano from 2012
> 
> Next person is currently procrastinating doing essays while reading speedsolving threads



YES that's me.

Next person has gotten their cubes confiscated by their parents


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 21, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> YES that's me.
> 
> Next person has gotten their cubes confiscated by their parents



nope never 

next person lives in the northern hemisphere


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 21, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> nope never
> 
> next person lives in the northern hemisphere


No.

Next person had a pet rock when they were younger.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope

Next person has had or still has an NR


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 21, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person has had or still has an NR


I've had CRs and still have one, but no NRs.

Next person just woke up.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope

Next person once accidently sat on a pyraminx


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes
Next person watched JRcubers stream last night
Snaked: No
Edit: sorry Matt for not using quotes


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

No, my internet is too sucky for that.

Next person's grandmother has lived with them.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Yes
> Next person watched JRcubers stream last night
> Snaked: No
> Edit: sorry Matt for not using quotes



Didn't even know about the stream

Next person prefers pancakes over waffles

Edit: got snaked. Nope matt111111lotsof1s1111111


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Rcuber Yes
Next person wishes they could go to more comps


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Rcuber Yes
> Next person wishes they could go to more comps


I waited too long to sign up for New York City Summer, so yeah.

Next person puts on a baseball cap before they leave the house.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 21, 2016)

I really really do. There is only one comp a year in my country.

Next person has been to at least 3 comps


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, next person has been to at least 4 comps


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 21, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Yes, next person has been to at least 4 comps


False, 0.
Next person is sub 20 on square-1.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope 45 seconds
Next person can do every WCA event


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> False, 0.
> Next person is sub 20 on square-1.


Still don't own a Squan.

Next person hates Monopoly


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Nope 45 seconds
> Next person can do every WCA event



All except 5x5 blindfolded. 



Matt11111 said:


> Still don't own a Squan.
> 
> Next person hates Monopoly



No way, I love that game. 

The next person likes using the Queen's Gambit.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

Scruggsy13 said:


> All except 5x5 blindfolded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The what?

Next person watches basketball.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Sometimes
Next person has a sub minute pb on 4x4


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Next person can't not laugh while watching this video


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Next person can't not laugh while watching this video


I've watched that video too many times. I never laugh.

Next person's main event is 2x2


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> I've watched that video too many times. I never laugh.
> 
> Next person's main event is 2x2


Nope 3x3
Next person is running out of ideas for this thread


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 21, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Nope 3x3
> Next person is running out of ideas for this thread


Still have plenty left
Next person doesn't know how to solve a 3x3x9


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

Never tried.

Next person received a package this week.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes I got a Yuxin Blue Saturday the 16th
Next person wants a kilominx


----------



## Abo (Jul 21, 2016)

Own one 

Next person's biggest cube is a 7x7


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 21, 2016)

5x5.

Next person's phone passcode has a 7 in it. (Don't tell me the whole thing, please. Thanks.)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nope

Next person has a 2+ points MBLD


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 21, 2016)

No, never done it or even BLD.

Next person plays volleyball.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

No
Next person is a male


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes

Next persons PB 2x2 ao5 is more than six times better that there 3x3 PB ao5


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 21, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Yes
> 
> Next persons PB 2x2 ao5 is more than six times better that there 3x3 PB ao5


Uh I don't do ao5s, just singles.
Next person hates Pyra,


----------



## biscuit (Jul 21, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Uh I don't do ao5s, just singles.
> Next person hates Pyra,



Very true. 

Next person owns more than 7 different types of 3x3's.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes
Thunderclap, yuexiou, Yuxin, hualong, GuanLong, shuangren, Guhong, and Rubiks

Next person has shared this thread


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 22, 2016)

Nope
Next person is going to a comp in before August is over


----------



## biscuit (Jul 22, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> Nope
> Next person is going to a comp in before August is over



Unfortunately no... Probably.

Next person thinks this thread is kinda dumb, but enjoys it anyway.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 22, 2016)

Yep
Next person has a family member that can solve a cube


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 22, 2016)

Yep, just another thing in my life to have some dumb fun with.
No family members who solve cubes. Aaaaaand I BROKE MY OWN RULE? GOOD JOB MATT.
Next person hates when YouTubers leave for a long time, promise videos are on the way, then disappear for months on end again.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yep, just another thing in my life to have some dumb fun with.
> No family members who solve cubes. Aaaaaand I BROKE MY OWN RULE? GOOD JOB MATT.
> Next person hates when YouTubers leave for a long time, promise videos are on the way, then disappear for months on end again.


Uh... I don't really care.

Next person is going to a comp in the next month


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 22, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Uh... I don't really care.
> 
> Next person is going to a comp in the next month


True.
Next person has never left their native country.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 22, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> True.
> Next person has never left their native country.



Nope, never.

Next person has a Nintendo product within one meter of any part of their body right now.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

No my wii died
Next person has a YouTube channel


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 22, 2016)

nope. Might start one and upload BLD stuff

next person is left handed


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> nope. Might start one and upload BLD stuff
> 
> next person is left handed


I'm predominantly right handed though I do sometimes do stuff with my left hand such as chopsticks, typing on phones (because I'm slightly faster if I have to do it one handed).

Next person is surprised this thread is still going.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> I'm predominantly right handed though I do sometimes do stuff with my left hand such as chopsticks, typing on phones (because I'm slightly faster if I have to do it one handed).
> 
> Next person is surprised this thread is still going.



Nope. It's amazing.

Next person loves ShengShou cubes because of the incredible smoothness and uses at least two as their mains.



Spoiler



I use a Shengshou megaminx, pyraminx, and 6x6 for mains.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 22, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope. It's amazing.
> 
> Next person loves ShengShou cubes because of the incredible smoothness and uses at least two as their mains.
> 
> ...



I got the ShengShou 4x4 and 5x5 for my main because they were in a bundle for less than $10. It gets the job done.

Next person likes ShengShou


----------



## Abo (Jul 22, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> I got the ShengShou 4x4 and 5x5 for my main because they were in a bundle for less than $10. It gets the job done.


You supposed to say something about the next person...
No shengshou mains for me, tho I have used the 7x7 and it is quite nice/smooth (don't have anything bigger than 5x5 right now)

Anyway, next person spent an hour outside at least yesterday.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 22, 2016)

Abo said:


> You supposed to say something about the next person...
> No shengshou mains for me, tho I have used the 7x7 and it is quite nice/smooth (don't have anything bigger than 5x5 right now)
> 
> Anyway, next person spent an hour outside at least yesterday.


No 
Had to work all day, and its the middle of winter anyway.

Next person is the youngest child in their family.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 22, 2016)

yup, have an older sister

next person thinks human cloning (if it exists in the future) is immoral


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> No
> Had to work all day, and its the middle of winter anyway.
> 
> Next person is the youngest child in their family.



Yes

Next persons main event is 2x2


----------



## tx789 (Jul 22, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Yes
> 
> Next persons main event is 2x2


I don't have a main event but 2x2 is one of my better events.

Next person hates people who hate skewb.


----------



## PixelWizard (Jul 22, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Yes
> 
> Next persons main event is 2x2



Nope, it's SumOfRanks

Next person knows some OLLCP-Cases


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 22, 2016)

PixelWizard said:


> Nope, it's SumOfRanks
> 
> Next person knows some OLLCP-Cases


I know COLL, so I guess so.

Next person thinks (r U' r) U2 (R' F R) U2 r2 F is the easiest ZBLL.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

PixelWizard said:


> Nope, it's SumOfRanks
> 
> Next person knows some OLLCP-Cases



I don't even know full OLL yet

Next person has once stabbed someone with a pyra

Edit: snaked. I don't know that alg alphasheep


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jul 22, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I don't even know full OLL yet
> 
> Next person has once stabbed someone with a pyra
> 
> Edit: snaked. I don't know that alg alphasheep


Yes I have
I'm going to try again with this thread because my last post was ignored
Next Person has dropped a cube during a solve.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Yes I have
> I'm going to try again with this thread because my last post was ignored
> Next Person has dropped a cube during a solve.



Many times

Next person prefers dark chocolate over milk chocolate


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't chocolate.

Next person likes Windows 10.


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 22, 2016)

I still use Windows 7.

Next person is worried of posting a duplicate "Next person..."


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 22, 2016)

1973486 said:


> I still use Windows 7.
> 
> Next person is worried of posting a duplicate "Next person..."


Little bit.

Next person has a number in their username.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

No
Next person hates noncubers saying the 4 koob is ez
Edit: sorry Matt for not using quotes


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> No
> Next person hates noncubers saying the 4 koob is ez
> Edit: sorry Matt for not using quotes



I hate non cubers for many more reasons

Next person thinks that the 4 koob is ez


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I hate non cubers for many more reasons
> 
> Next person thinks that the 4 koob is ez


No da 4 koob iz da hrdst koob in my colletion, but da 1 x 1 iz da hrdest

Next person has an 8x8


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 22, 2016)

Nope.

Next person isn't human and doesn't like ketchup.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Nope ketchup is ok

Next person hates mustard like me


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope ketchup is ok
> 
> Next person hates mustard like me


Yes
Next has touched a 13x13 before


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah, tried one out at Red Cross 2014.

Next person is wondering where the heck the 15x15 is.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yeah, tried one out at Red Cross 2014.
> 
> Next person is wondering where the heck the 15x15 is.


i know what it is. Saw it here! 

Next person has a sub 30 fmc


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> i know what it is. Saw it here!
> 
> Next person has a sub 30 fmc


Don't do fmc
Next person hates clock


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't have one, and can't solve it, but I don't hate it.

Next person can solve 3-5 bld


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> I don't have one, and can't solve it, but I don't hate it.
> 
> Next person can solve 3-5 bld



Nope. Only 3 BLD

Next person is sub 2 minutes with feet


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't feet.

Next person is standing up.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I don't feet.
> 
> Next person is standing up.



Nope. 

Next person is ridiculously hyped for the QiYi clock!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 22, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person is ridiculously hyped for the QiYi clock!!!!!!!!


Indeed clock is bae.

Next person likes the beach.


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 22, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person is ridiculously hyped for the QiYi clock!!!!!!!!


I am pretty hyped but not ridiculously.

Next person used to watch Little Einsteins


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

WE ARE GOING ON A TRIP IN OUR FAVORITE ROCKET SHIP
SOARING THROUGH THE SKIES, LITTE EINSTIENS(yes)
Next person doesn't have a stack at timer


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> WE ARE GOING ON A TRIP IN OUR FAVORITE ROCKET SHIP
> SOARING THROUGH THE SKIES, LITTE EINSTIENS(yes)
> Next person doesn't have a stack at timer



Yes, if you mean stackmat timer.

Next person has a square-1 with a stripped core.


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes

Next person is unsatisfied with their QiYi Square 1


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 23, 2016)

Stiiiiilll don't have one.

Next person thought Squan was more of a collector's cube than something to speedsolve competitively before QiYi came about.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person is unsatisfied with their QiYi Square 1



After replacing a stripped core, I am satisfied.

Edit: Snaked

I had a CubeTwist first and I didn't really solve square-1 that much until I got a QiYi.

Next person has an abacus.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 23, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> After replacing a stripped core, I am satisfied.
> 
> Edit: Snaked
> 
> ...


nahhhh. I honestly don't see the need for one.
Next person solves white cross only.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 23, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> nahhhh. I honestly don't see the need for one.
> Next person solves white cross only.


True

Next person is sad cause my earlier assumption (8 post up) was never fulfilled


----------



## Abo (Jul 23, 2016)

Ehhh wasn't super significant

Next person plays baseball/softball


----------



## Roman (Jul 23, 2016)

bgrgndz said:


> Next person is currently bored.



Just a little bit.

Next person is obsessed with the chocolate so bad he can't spend a day without eating a bar of this


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 23, 2016)

I am but I don't eat it in bar form.

Next person has competed in ten or more events


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 23, 2016)

2, 3, 4, 5, OH, Pyra, Skewb... Seven.

Next person was born in a year in which the sum of the digits is a double-digit number.


----------



## ShyGuy1265 (Jul 23, 2016)

Nope. 2 + 0 + 0 + 2 = 4

Next person can't solve a clock


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 23, 2016)

No I can solve a Clock.

Next person has never crossed the equator.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 23, 2016)

never crossed the equator

next person was featured in a "top 10 cubing reactions" video


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 23, 2016)

WOW HOW DID YOU KNOW THAT?!?!?!?!?!?!

next person has a v-cube 6


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 23, 2016)

Nope my biggest cube is a 5x5 and if I had a 6x6 it wouldn't be a vcube

Next person has been cubing enough time to justify having vcube and he tricked noobs into buying his vcubes


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 23, 2016)

I learnt how to solve the 3x3 in July 2011, so... does it count? and no, I only ever had ONE v-cube and I still have it.
And no, I'm not really MMAP, I'm a fake version of him xD.

Next person has no sub-3.46 official pyraminx single


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> Next person has no sub-3.46 official pyraminx single


Sure wish I did.
Next person counts WRs as CRs and CRs as NRs.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 23, 2016)

I do because technicality
Next person will lie


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 23, 2016)

Don't lie. It's bad for your health.

Next person is obsessed with NoCopyrightSounds.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 23, 2016)

Don't know if I'm obsessed... I love NCS though

Next one is a BLDer


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> Don't know if I'm obsessed... I love NCS though
> 
> Next one is a BLDer


no
next person's profile picture looks super pixelated


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 23, 2016)

Lol

Next one only practices 3x3


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 23, 2016)

Pretty much
Next person can do BLD


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 23, 2016)

yup. I love BLD

next person is sub 20 with roux


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

Sub 20 minutes with roux (actually sub 2 minutes, but block building = hard)
*C*ONSTANTLY *F*AST AND *O*VER*P*OWERED
Next person uses Roux as their main method


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> yup. I love BLD
> 
> next person is sub 20 with roux



Nope. Use CFOP.

Edit: Snaked
Whoa, I still answered the assumption.

Next person does two or more sports.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 23, 2016)

I wish.
Next person joined speedsolving forums this year.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 23, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope. Use CFOP.
> 
> Edit: Snaked
> Whoa, I still answered the assumption.
> ...



Well I play table tennis and I practice megaminx a bit. If u knew how bad my mega minx turns u would consider it a sport too.

Next person uses an unmodded sengshou megaminx.

Edit: snaked. Nope I joined over a year ago


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 23, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Well I play table tennis and I practice megaminx a bit. If u knew how bad my mega minx turns u would consider it a sport too.
> 
> Next person uses an unmodded sengshou megaminx.
> 
> Edit: snaked. Nope I joined over a year ago



Yes, I use a normal SS Megaminx. I plan to switch though, after all the hype with new megaminxes dies down.

Next person will get snaked


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Well I play table tennis and I practice megaminx a bit. If u knew how bad my mega minx turns u would consider it a sport too.
> 
> Next person uses an unmodded sengshou megaminx.
> 
> Edit: snaked. Nope I joined over a year ago



Yes. I might mod it or get a Galaxy.

Edit: RIP 
Got snaked

Next person is in high school.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 23, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Next person is in high school.


University

Next person speaks more than one language.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 23, 2016)

DuffyEdge said:


> University
> 
> Next person speaks more than one language.


2.5

Next person has heard tiimmy turner and likes it more that panda


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 24, 2016)

What panda? Derp.

Next person cooks, and while doing so, watches YouTube videos or TV shows on their iPad.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> What panda? Derp.
> 
> Next person cooks, and while doing so, watches YouTube videos or TV shows on their iPad.


My mom hates me when I do it lol
Next person has gotten in trouble and wasn't able to go to a comp as a punishment


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 24, 2016)

If I do get in trouble before a comp, I still go because it was already paid for.

Next person thinks of competitive eating as next-level gluttony why is this on ESPN2?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> If I do get in trouble before a comp, I still go because it was already paid for.
> 
> Next person thinks of competitive eating as next-level gluttony why is this on ESPN2?


I honestly don't care

Next person has a dog


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope

Next person has an official FMC mean


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

I wish... no comps with FMC where I live.

Next person competed in FMC even tho he doesn't care about it and got sup 50bmove solves with CFOP


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 24, 2016)

I did compete in FMC, but I got 36.00 mean (32 36 39), formerly #98 ER, and I do care

Next person's official 3BLD single is sub-38.28


----------



## Iggy (Jul 24, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> I did compete in FMC, but I got 36.00 mean (32 36 39), formerly #98 ER, and I do care
> 
> Next person's official 3BLD single is sub-38.28



Yup

Next person has a 4BLD official success


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Yup
> 
> Next person has a 4BLD official success



I don't even have an unofficial 4bld success

Next persons single/ao5 3x3 PB ratio is bigger that 1/1.5


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I don't even have an unofficial 4bld success
> 
> Next persons single/ao5 3x3 PB ratio is bigger that 1/1.5


4.731/5.905=0.8 ish. So no. 

Next person likes big cubes.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 24, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Next person likes big cubes.


Yes.

Next person is an only child.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope

Next person is 4th in their country at something


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 24, 2016)

Unoficially I'm third for pyra single and 2nd for avg, but no not in comp...

next person has a faster PB single than me in every event but 2x2


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Unoficially I'm third for pyra single and 2nd for avg, but no not in comp...
> 
> next person has a faster PB single than me in every event but 2x2


I only have a faster single than u in pyramid and 4×4 but I'm very close in OH and 2×2

Next person is faster that him in everything except pyra and 4×4


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 24, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I only have a faster single than u in pyramid and 4×4 but I'm very close in OH and 2×2
> 
> Next person is faster that him in everything except pyra and 4×4


nahh, I'm only faster in 4x4
Next person is currently listening to some sick beats


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 24, 2016)

Unless you count Dlsone Podcast sick beats, no
Next person has a Yuxin 5x5


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 24, 2016)

nope
next person has a sub-7 3x3 single, a sub-2 pyra single, a sub-35 4x4 single, and a sub-1 2x2 single


----------



## Abo (Jul 24, 2016)

I do

Snaked: lol nope

Next person has never tried a cube bigger than 5x5


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 24, 2016)

7x7.

Next person doesn't listen to music or watch a video unless they have headphones or earbuds at the ready.


----------



## UseableCuber0o (Jul 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> 7x7.
> 
> Next person doesn't listen to music or watch a video unless they have headphones or earbuds at the ready.


Yep. 
Next person doesn't like clock.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

UseableCuber0o said:


> Yep.
> Next person doesn't like clock.


I don't have one

Next person is hyped for the magnetic moyu pyra


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 24, 2016)

yes

next persons 3 favorite events are also among their worst, like me...


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 24, 2016)

Yep, just restickered it today 
Next person can fly XD


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 24, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Yep, just restickered it today
> Next person can fly XD



been there done that, got the T-shirt...

next person has been to more states than me (32)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Yep, just restickered it today
> Next person can fly XD


In a plane

Next person replaced the stickers on exactly 3 cubes

Edit: snaked. I used to live in the US but I've only been to around 10


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 24, 2016)

I have never replaced stickers actually

next person has at least 3 mains in common w/me

2x2 weipo 3x3 GTS 4x4 Guansu 5x5 shengshou pyra Moyu OH zhanchi skewb Moyu


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I have never replaced stickers actually
> 
> next person has at least 3 mains in common w/me
> 
> 2x2 weipo 3x3 GTS 4x4 Guansu 5x5 shengshou pyra Moyu OH zhanchi skewb Moyu



Exactly 3, 3x3 pyra and skewb

Next person is like me and doesn't do 5x5


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 24, 2016)

nope, i love it but I suck
next person hates the dayan 2x2 like me


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 24, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> nope, i love it but I suck
> next person hates the dayan 2x2 like me


I don't have but I've tried other peoples day answer and didn't like them

Next person likes the size of the 55mm fangshi shishuang


----------



## tx789 (Jul 24, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I don't have but I've tried other peoples day answer and didn't like them
> 
> Next person likes the size of the 55mm fangshi shishuang



That's the 2x2 right, haven't tried one.

Next person will get snake'd.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 25, 2016)

tx789 said:


> That's the 2x2 right, haven't tried one.
> 
> Next person will get snake'd.



Not that I know of...

Next person realizes that the "Next person will get snaked" thing has already been done.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 25, 2016)

nope

next person is top 1000 in every event they have done


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> nope
> 
> next person is top 1000 in every event they have done


Close, all but 4x4 single.

Next person is shorter than me (Im 5'8"/9" or 174 cm ish) and slower than me at 3x3, 2x2, and OH.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm about the same at 2x2 asuming that lox 2 avg was good for you, but no I'm 5' 11''

next persons pb is nearly half the time of their avg, like me...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I'm about the same at 2x2 asuming that lox 2 avg was good for you, but no I'm 5' 11''
> 
> next persons pb is nearly half the time of their avg, like me...


The low 2 average was mediocre/a little slow for me, i average basically 2.0 on the dot. 

My pb is 4.71, i average mid-7 so no.

Next person likes watching americas funniest videos


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 25, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> The low 2 average was mediocre/a little slow for me, i average basically 2.0 on the dot.
> 
> My pb is 4.71, i average mid-7 so no.
> 
> Next person likes watching americas funniest videos



Not really.

Next person has more than 10 DNFs.


----------



## Abo (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not fast enough to get DNF's lol

Next person has been to 2 countries excluding the one they reside in.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2016)

Abo said:


> I'm not fast enough to get DNF's lol
> 
> Next person has been to 2 countries excluding the one they reside in.


Canada, Mexico, Costa Rica, so yes


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 25, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Canada, Mexico, Costa Rica, so yes


Uh no assumption?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Uh no assumption?


previous person's post will be "Uh no assumption".
Next person will post the 665th post in this thread (!?)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> previous person's post will be "Uh no assumption".
> Next person will post the 665th post in this thread (!?)


OMG HAXOR! How did u know data!

Next person is afraid to post the 666th post


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope

Next person is faster at 3x3 than Pyra


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person is faster at 3x3 than Pyra



I'm actually almost 3 times faster at pyra than 3x3

Next person is faster in 2x2 than pyra


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 25, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I'm actually almost 3 times faster at pyra than 3x3
> 
> Next person is faster in 2x2 than pyra



I am 4 times faster at 2x2 than para 

Next person wants to be a potato in the next life


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I am 4 times faster at 2x2 than para
> 
> Next person wants to be a potato in the next life



I want to be a sea cucumber in the next life

Next person would eat OLLiver if he was a potato


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 25, 2016)

I feel like that's cruel

next person is lazy like me and still hasn't lubed their main 4x4


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

I haven't.

Next person has a driver's license.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I haven't.
> 
> Next person has a driver's license.


No, but I will in about 7 months.

Next person would watch a 23 minute video if it was useful, good, and taught them how to get faster.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 25, 2016)

eh, depends how much faster it could make me...

next guy hates the event they are best at ranking wise (like me with 2x2)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> eh, depends how much faster it could make me...
> 
> next guy hates the event they are best at ranking wise (like me with 2x2)


Yes, you read my mind, and mine is also 2x2.

Next person doesn't like practising BLD events.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 25, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> eh, depends how much faster it could make me...
> 
> next guy hates the event they are best at ranking wise (like me with 2x2)


Clock


PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yes, you read my mind, and mine is also 2x2.
> 
> Next person doesn't like practising BLD events.


I am still learning OP edges so no

Next person has never had a BLD success


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Clock
> 
> I am still learning OP edges so no
> 
> Next person has never had a BLD success



I've had around 30 successes probably

Next person averages sub 40 on 2bld


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I've had around 30 successes probably
> 
> Next person averages sub 40 on 2bld


yeah, sub 8 actually.

Next person is getting bored of this thread.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 25, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah, sub 8 actually.
> 
> Next person is getting bored of this thread.


Yes, I am 
Next person is an admin closing the thread


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Yes, I am
> Next person is an admin closing the thread


Nope

Next person would have liked me to be an administrator closing this thread


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person would have liked me to be an administrator closing this thread


Yes


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

Next person is annoyed with the constant notifications about this thread.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 25, 2016)

Yep
Next person is a dog names Buster


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope. A human named Matt. Or Matthew, your choice. I go by Matt, though.

Next person has gone bowling on their birthday.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nope. A human named Matt. Or Matthew, your choice. I go by Matt, though.
> 
> Next person has gone bowling on their birthday.


Yup
Next person wishes they had mor ideas for this thread


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 25, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Yup
> Next person wishes they had mor ideas for this thread


Yes.
Next person has a cat.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Nope

Next person uses cstimer


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 25, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person uses cstimer



Nope. Prisma Puzzle Timer.

Next person has Florian-modded a cube.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

No way I could do that.

Next person thinks that books and CDs are going extinct.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No way I could do that.
> 
> Next person thinks that books and CDs are going extinct.


Yeah

Next person can't solve a squan


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

Correct.

Next person hates American cheese.


----------



## Abo (Jul 25, 2016)

Not a fan of any cheese tbh

Next person has been to an amusement park this summer


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

No, been avoiding the outside as often as possible.

What's wrong with me?

Next person has been drinking a ton of water this summer.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No, been avoiding the outside as often as possible.
> 
> What's wrong with me?
> 
> Next person has been drinking a ton of water this summer.



Nope. About 90% of the water I consume is in ice form

Next person feels like they didn't do enough so far this summer


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

Nothing is fine by me.

Next person needs to cut their fingernails


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nothing is fine by me.
> 
> Next person needs to cut their fingernails


Nope but I do need to cut my toenails

Next person is currently bored


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

Nah.

Next person's favorite flavor of ice cream is vanilla.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 25, 2016)

CORRECT

Next person lives on Mars


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ask again after Election Day.

Next person has been on this forum for over a year.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Ask again after Election Day.
> 
> Next person has been on this forum for over a year.


No

Next person is between the age of 1 day- 100 years


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> No
> 
> Next person is between the age of 1 day- 100 years


Wow how did u know that? Are u a Haxor?

Next persons age is a prime number

BTW this is the 700th post on this thread


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Wow how did u know that? Are u a Haxor?
> 
> Next persons age is a prime number
> 
> BTW this is the 700th post on this thread


Already? Wow.
Yes, I'm 13.
Next person thinks Lucas Etter will finally win Nationals this year (you got this Lucas gogogo)


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 25, 2016)

Of course

Next person's age is a multiple of 3


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 25, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Of course
> 
> Next person's age is a multiple of 3


Nope

Next person guess about the amount of WRS at nats is an odd number


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person guess about the amount of WRS at nats is an odd number


-1 is an odd number amirite

Next person is not currently awaiting a cube to come in the mail.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not.

Next person hates thunderstorms.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 25, 2016)

only if I was going to do something outside that day...

next person hasn't been to a comp like me cause they never come close by...


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 25, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> only if I was going to do something outside that day...
> 
> next person hasn't been to a comp like me cause they never come close by...


Yeah, but I'm gonna go to an upcoming Massachusetts one soon 
Next person has been to an even number of comps but it's a multiple of 3.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 25, 2016)

0 so yes-ish?
next person doesn't really like the Aolong V2, or the dayan 2x2 even tho everyone else does


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

AoLong v2 was my main before I got my YuXin, never had a DaYan 2x2.

Next person can type over 60 words per minute.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 25, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> eh, depends how much faster it could make me...
> 
> next guy hates the event they are best at ranking wise (like me with 2x2)


Sorry about answering this when it was posted a while back, but this is so me with Pyra!!!!!



Matt11111 said:


> AoLong v2 was my main before I got my YuXin, never had a DaYan 2x2.
> 
> Next person can type over 60 words per minute.


Yes, 70-80 on average. I love typing


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry for double post, but I forgot my assumption:
Next person has a computer


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 25, 2016)

On it right now.

Next person has a name with an R in it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Already? Wow.
> Yes, I'm 13.
> Next person thinks Lucas Etter will finally win Nationals this year (you got this Lucas gogogo)


No, @cuboy63 is winning nats.

My name is Kian, so no R. 

Next person cant resist posting on here


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 26, 2016)

I haven't posted in a while, I'm purposely posting this for the Irony.

Next person usually capitalizes words in the middle of their sentences (accidentally) for some silly reason.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 26, 2016)

No. But sometimes my tablet will auto correct contractions to who knows what. Then it doesn't work when I type in a nonword.

Next person is subscribed to less than 100 YouTubers.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 26, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No. But sometimes my tablet will auto correct contractions to who knows what. Then it doesn't work when I type in a nonword.
> 
> Next person is subscribed to less than 100 YouTubers.



25ish.

Next person just got a new puzzle today.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 26, 2016)

nope. new cubes are coming, I want to wait for those

Next person uses the DVORAK keyboard


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 26, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> nope. new cubes are coming, I want to wait for those
> 
> Next person uses the DVORAK keyboard


No, to much of a pain to switch every time I use someone elses keyboard. 

Next person has forgotten something important, but can't remember what.


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 26, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> No, to much of a pain to switch every time I use someone elses keyboard.
> 
> Next person has forgotten something important, but can't remember what.


nah my memory is perfect.
Next person has a girlfriend (unlike meeeeeeeeee ;(


----------



## tx789 (Jul 26, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> nah my memory is perfect.
> Next person has a girlfriend (unlike meeeeeeeeee ;(



No


Next person is going to a comp this weekend that isn't US Nationals.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 26, 2016)

tx789 said:


> No
> 
> 
> Next person is going to a comp this weekend that isn't US Nationals.


Yes 

Next person can think of more than 2 laws they've broken in the next 30 seconds.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 26, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person can think of more than 2 laws they've broken in the next 30 seconds.


Hahhahahahahha easy, it took me like 2 seconds

Next person cant sleep in because theyre too used to waking up early for school


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 26, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Hahhahahahahha easy, it took me like 2 seconds
> 
> Next person cant sleep in because theyre too used to waking up early for school


Nah. I wake up at 5am for work on weekdays and 6am on Saturdays, but on Sunday on the rare occasions that I don't have anything to do, I can sleep in until noon.

Next person is/was home schooled


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 26, 2016)

yup

next person would rather be homeschooled


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 26, 2016)

No
BV school district is awesome

Next person has moved to a different state before


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 26, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> No
> BV school district is awesome
> 
> Next person has moved to a different state before


Yep

Next person has lived in the same country his whole life


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Yep
> 
> Next person has lived in the same country his whole life


me
next person is taking practicing for Nationals way too seriously


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> me
> next person is taking practicing for Nationals way too seriously


definitely lol
Next person lives west of Denver, Colorado, USA


----------



## mafergut (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah, all the way west... to Spain  In fact we consider Denver (and all US of A) to be west of us but, whatever, the world is round so...

Next person has proposed their own speedsolving method.


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, Hoya5 (5x5), ZZ-f (3x3), ROP (2x2). I don't think anyone uses any of them and the last two aren't very good at all.

Next person has a competition within the next month.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 26, 2016)

TDM said:


> Yes, Hoya5 (5x5), ZZ-f (3x3), ROP (2x2). I don't think anyone uses any of them and the last two aren't very good at all.
> 
> Next person has a competition within the next month.


Yeah I'm super hyped for it

Next person has won a comp in at least 3 events


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 26, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Yeah I'm super hyped for it
> 
> Next person has won a comp in at least 3 events


Never even been to one  
also, random question, anyone going to the Sharon Summer 2016 in Massachusetts?
Next person is flying more than 6 hours for nats


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 26, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Never even been to one
> also, random question, anyone going to the Sharon Summer 2016 in Massachusetts?
> Next person is flying more than 6 hours for nats


Not going to nate but if I was I would need to fly around 18 hours

Next person is sub 1 on squan


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 26, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Not going to nate but if I was I would need to fly around 18 hours
> 
> Next person is sub 1 on squan



Sub-1 minute.

Next person figured out the 3x3 without a tutorial.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 26, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Sub-1 minute.
> 
> Next person figured out the 3x3 without a tutorial.


Nope

Next person has never been to Australia


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 26, 2016)

I haven't.

Next person turns their air conditioner all the way up all the time.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 26, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I haven't.
> 
> Next person turns their air conditioner all the way up all the time.


Nope I just eat ice instead, slot of ice

Next person hasn't eaten a pancake in the last week


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 26, 2016)

Had some Saturday and Sunday for breakfast.

Next person is living somewhere where the temperature is currently over 90 degrees Fahrenheit. (Is that how you spell Fahrenheit?)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 26, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Had some Saturday and Sunday for breakfast.
> 
> Next person is living somewhere where the temperature is currently over 90 degrees Fahrenheit. (Is that how you spell Fahrenheit?)


Nope, 26 C = 79 F. 

Next person gets excited when cubes come in the mail.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 26, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Had some Saturday and Sunday for breakfast.
> 
> Next person is living somewhere where the temperature is currently over 90 degrees Fahrenheit. (Is that how you spell Fahrenheit?)


We don't measure in Fahrenheit here but I'm pretty sure it's over 90 here

Next person knows roux

Edit: snaked. Very


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 26, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> We don't measure in Fahrenheit here but I'm pretty sure it's over 90 here
> 
> Next person knows roux


I think I solved a cube successfully once or twice using that method. It's pretty cool. (btw i snaked you)

Next person can name at least 3 types of snakes.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 26, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> We don't measure in Fahrenheit here but I'm pretty sure it's over 90 here
> 
> Next person knows roux
> 
> Edit: snaked. Very


Roux? Sorta kinda.

Next person SNAKE.

3 kinds of snakes? Nope. I'm trash at life.

Next person hates the color orange.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 26, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Roux? Sorta kinda.
> 
> Next person SNAKE.
> 
> ...


Nope, Phily flyers ftw, u could prolly telly from my picy (mat got snaked, im such a snake)

Next person has microsoft word 2013


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 26, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I think I solved a cube successfully once or twice using that method. It's pretty cool. (btw i snaked you)
> 
> Next person can name at least 3 types of snakes.


Yeah I edited
Board constrictor(if that's how it's written) rattlesnake and python

Next person hates the dayan 2x2

Edit: snaked twice I'm too lazy to awnser


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 26, 2016)

Not sure... I don't even use Word. Hang on...

(Jeopardy music)

Word 2016.

Snaked again.

Don't have a DaYan 2x2.

Next person has finished a book in the past month.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 26, 2016)

The Raven King by Maggie Stiefvater, Last in a series of 4.

Next person has gotten ninja'd at least twice on this thread.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 27, 2016)

Tooooo many to count, mate.

Next person grabs a shoe if they see a roach.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Tooooo many to count, mate.
> 
> Next person grabs a shoe if they see a roach.


I believe its too cold for roaches around here. At least, ive never seen one.

Next person doesnt eat 3 meals a day


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 27, 2016)

Four sometimes. Shoutouts to my grandmother.

Next person prefers the pronunciation "zed" over "zee."


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Four sometimes. Shoutouts to my grandmother.
> 
> Next person prefers the pronunciation "zed" over "zee."



Zed sounds cooler.

Next person has met Feliks.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Four sometimes. Shoutouts to my grandmother.
> 
> Next person prefers the pronunciation "zed" over "zee."


Its like you know. I say zed but zee makes more sense. Other hard consonants have the ee sound in their names, like bee/cee/dee/gee/pee/tee/vee.

Edit: nuuu i got snaked! Nope, havent met feliks. 

Next person will not quote this message.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Its like you know. I say zed but zee makes more sense. Other hard consonants have the ee sound in their names, like bee/cee/dee/gee/pee/tee/vee.
> 
> Edit: nuuu i got snaked! Nope, havent met feliks.
> 
> Next person will not quote this message.



You have been quoted.

Next person is going to take Algebra 2 next year.


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm not American.

Next person is American.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2016)

1973486 said:


> I'm not American.
> 
> Next person is American.


No, I live in an enclave called Missouri.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 27, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> No, I live in an enclave called Missouri.



Assumption?

Next person has been to Malaysia.


----------



## Abo (Jul 27, 2016)

I have not been outside of North America

Next person is a high school student


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2016)

Abo said:


> I have not been outside of North America
> 
> Next person is a high school student


Going into eighth grade this fall.

Next person has forgotten to make an assumption before.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 27, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Going into eighth grade this fall.
> 
> Next person has forgotten to make an assumption before.


No, I've never forgotten the assumption.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 27, 2016)

I see the humor in this, but I'm not sure how to follow that up.

Eh, next person has an essay entry for the cubicle's contest. (think this was touched on at some point)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 27, 2016)

Turn n' burn said:


> I see the humor in this, but I'm not sure how to follow that up.
> 
> Eh, next person has an essay entry for the cubicle's contest. (think this was touched on at some point)



Nope.

Next person has never judged at an official competition.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 27, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person has never judged at an official competition.


At comps I try to judge or scramble at least a third of the time I'm not competing 

Next person has never been a scrambler at a comp


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 27, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> At comps I try to judge or scramble at least a third of the time I'm not competing
> 
> Next person has never been a scrambler at a comp


Been a scrambler at every comp I've ever been to (all 11 of them).

Next person learned to solve from a book.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 27, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Been a scrambler at every comp I've ever been to (all 11 of them).
> 
> Next person learned to solve from a book.


Nope. I learned to solve from a guide on the Internet

Next person is sub 20


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 27, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope. I learned to solve from a guide on the Internet
> 
> Next person is sub 20



Yeah, sub 20's hard, sub 15's easier, and Sub 10 is really hard. (I'm Almost sub 10)

Next person is sub 15


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 27, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Yeah, sub 20's hard, sub 15's easier, and Sub 10 is really hard. (I'm Almost sub 10)
> 
> Next person is sub 15


I'm also sub 13

Next person is sub 4 at 2x2


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't even know. A) I almost never practice 2x2, B) I'm really inconsistent when I do, and C) all my times were on my school iPad, which I turned in a month and a half ago.
Oh wait, heck no, I'm not sub-4.
Next person is an Apple person.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I don't even know. A) I almost never practice 2x2, B) I'm really inconsistent when I do, and C) all my times were on my school iPad, which I turned in a month and a half ago.
> Oh wait, heck no, I'm not sub-4.
> Next person is an Apple person.


Linux PC, Android phone... 

Next person has just woken up.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 27, 2016)

About an hour ago when my parents left for work.

Next person drinks orange juice in the morning.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> About an hour ago when my parents left for work.
> 
> Next person drinks orange juice in the morning.


Nope I don't drink at all in the morning

Next person skipped a meal this week


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 27, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope I don't drink at all in the morning
> 
> Next person skipped a meal this week


No, I need my 3 meals if I want to stay focused and not ddizz and tired. 

Next person is at least level 5 on pokemon go.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> No, I need my 3 meals if I want to stay focused and not ddizz and tired.
> 
> Next person is at least level 5 on pokemon go.



On which account? Well yes on both of them. But my phone will only load it about half the time, it crashes when it does, and I'm confined to my house... By me.

Next person has a 200+ CP pokemon in PoGO


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 27, 2016)

biscuit said:


> On which account? Well yes on both of them. But my phone will only load it about half the time, it crashes when it does, and I'm confined to my house... By me.
> 
> Next person has a 200+ CP pokemon in PoGO


314 venomoth

Next person is eating lunch


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 314 venomoth
> 
> Next person is eating lunch


no
Next person thinks Pokemon Go is dumb


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 27, 2016)

I think it's a fine idea. Get people out and about.

Next person took part in my Mario Kart 8 tournament today.


----------



## Abo (Jul 28, 2016)

Don't have a wii u

Next person doesn't use a black cube as their main 3x3


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Black Thunderclap V1.

Next person isn't going to Nats.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 28, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Black Thunderclap V1.
> 
> Next person isn't going to Nats.


How did you know!? 

Next person has never done a 2000 piece jigsaw puzzle


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Jul 28, 2016)

dang. Good guess. Haven't yet

next person has built their own PC


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 28, 2016)

TheGamingCuber5 said:


> dang. Good guess. Haven't yet
> 
> next person has built their own PC



Yeah, nothing special. Just built my PC this morning before school! (Jk)

Next person can speak another language other than English


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 28, 2016)

No (I just said no in like 7 different languages)

Next person has brushed their teeth just before reading this post.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2016)

I will soon once I decide to go to bed

Next person has long flight tomorrow, possibly to Portland


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 28, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> No (I just said no in like 7 different languages)
> 
> Next person has brushed their teeth just before reading this post.



Nope.

Next person drinks coffee.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 28, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person drinks coffee.


Yes, but I try to limit myself. And there's a van outside the office this morning giving out free coffee (a promotional stunt).

Next person is more of a tea person.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 28, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Yes, but I try to limit myself. And there's a van outside the office this morning giving out free coffee (a promotional stunt).
> 
> Next person is more of a tea person.


Yeah

Next person hasn't really done anything today


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Well, no. Just woke up and the side of my neck hurts.

Next person hopes that US Nationals is closer to where they live next year.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 28, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well, no. Just woke up and the side of my neck hurts.
> 
> Next person hopes that US Nationals is closer to where they live next year.


It would be nice if US Nationals were in the UK next year.

Next person has 20/20 vision.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 28, 2016)

DuffyEdge said:


> It would be nice if US Nationals were in the UK next year.
> 
> Next person has 20/20 vision.


Probably, I have pretty good vision.

Next person can't do the rouberique's cyub


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Come again?

Next person hates when they wake up and their neck hurts.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 28, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Come again?
> 
> Next person hates when they wake up and their neck hurts.



Yes. Happened twice to me before.

Next person has a LanLan skewb.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 28, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Yes. Happened twice to me before.
> 
> Next person has a LanLan skewb.


Yes. The plastic parts are in a bag, the springs are in my Moyu, and the ball bearings are in a box with my Moyu springs. But I have a Qiyi now, so I guess it's irrelevant.

Next person wouldn't DNF a pop, even if it took 2 minutes to find all the pieces.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 28, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Yes. The plastic parts are in a bag, the springs are in my Moyu, and the ball bearings are in a box with my Moyu springs. But I have a Qiyi now, so I guess it's irrelevant.
> 
> Next person wouldn't DNF a pop, even if it took 2 minutes to find all the pieces.



Yes.

Next person has popped a cube in school or at work leading to a massive explosion.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 28, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Yes.
> 
> Next person has popped a cube in school or at work leading to a massive explosion.


Yeah. My first 4x4 is literally resting in pieces.

Next person plays has glasses


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't really understand the assumption, but i don't have glasses if that's what you're asking...

next person would really like some cheesecake right now.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 29, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I don't really understand the assumption, but i don't have glasses if that's what you're asking...
> 
> next person would really like some cheesecake right now.


I'm lactose intolerant

Next person has taught at least 3 people to solve the cube


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 29, 2016)

Nope, people I know are lazy and have small attention spans.

Next person like my new profile pic.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 29, 2016)

It's pretty good

next person thinks they have a shot at at least one WR in any event


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 29, 2016)

2x2 single lol (anybody could get it as lng as they were sub-4)

next person really wishes there were more cubers in their area (I only know one, but I've heard of others like Justin but the fastest one I know is barely sub-20... ugh.)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 29, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> It's pretty good
> 
> next person thinks they have a shot at at least one WR in any event


2x2 single if I get like sexy move or something

Next person has seen a WR getting broken live


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2016)

I would like there were more cubers in my area and some competitions in my city.
I have not seen a WR live, sadly (never been to a comp, actually, read above )

Next person likes too many events to get good at all of them (like me).


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 29, 2016)

my favorite events go in this order 3x3, pyra, 5x5, 4x4, OH, 2x2, others... And I'm decent at all of those except 5x5 and 4x4 but I am rapidly improving with 4x4... so no.

next person wishes they could be on their way to nats right now...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 29, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> my favorite events go in this order 3x3, pyra, 5x5, 4x4, OH, 2x2, others... And I'm decent at all of those except 5x5 and 4x4 but I am rapidly improving with 4x4... so no.
> 
> next person wishes they could be on their way to nats right now...


I wish...

Next person has competed in at least 5 events


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 29, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> I wish...
> 
> Next person has competed in at least 5 events



I've done 6, but nationals is coming up in 3 weeks, and in that, I'll be doing 14 events.

Next person is not comfortable where they are right now


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 29, 2016)

nope cause I have a cold...

next person has sub-1ed the H-perm


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 29, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> nope cause I have a cold...
> 
> next person has sub-1ed the H-perm


Yes

Next person uses RU u-perms and I have to convince them to switch to MU.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2016)

I use them but I also use MU ones for the U2 cases. I don't want to forget them because I use them for OH and big cubes as well so you're not going to convince me 

Next person is at least sub minute on 4x4 (unlike me, my PB is 1:07.xx)


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

1:10-1:15 or so, but I get sub-minutes often.

Next person has at least 10 likes on the forum.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, I have like 430-something likes  We old guys like each other a lot so we don't feel awkward here among so many youngsters so, yeah, I have more likes than I deserve.

Next person loves the Moyu Weipo but is planning on buying a Kungfu Yuehun (I do)


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

I only have a LingPo and a GuanPo. The LingPo is great, but my GuanPo... I think I may have messed it up when I dropped it or something.

Next person is on a computer.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I only have a LingPo and a GuanPo. The LingPo is great, but my GuanPo... I think I may have messed it up when I dropped it or something.
> 
> Next person is on a computer.



Nope. Tablet

Next person want's to go to worlds


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

I do... But I'm probably not.

Next person owns a cube bigger than a 9x9.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I do... But I'm probably not.
> 
> Next person owns a cube bigger than a 9x9.



Nope my biggest is a 5x5

Next persons main event is 4x4


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 29, 2016)

OH

Next person has met a record holder


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

3x3
Also, never met a record holder
Next person watches nothing but sports on T.V.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 29, 2016)

Yup
Next person is sub 20


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sub-15.5

Next person watches Jeopardy.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 30, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Sub-15.5
> 
> Next person watches Jeopardy.



Every day.

Next person broke a PB yesterday.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 30, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Every day.
> 
> Next person broke a PB yesterday.


Yesterday, today, yes.

Next person was cubecomps stalking nats.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 30, 2016)

Yep.
Next person can't come up with something to assume for the next person.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 30, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Yep.
> Next person can't come up with something to assume for the next person.


No that's you.

Next person doesn't own a pillowed cube.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 30, 2016)

That's me

Next person gotten into cubing from a friend


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 30, 2016)

No, but the opposite is true. I got a few friends into cubing.

Next person has multiple middle names.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 30, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No, but the opposite is true. I got a few friends into cubing.
> 
> Next person has multiple middle names.


0

Next person has a lot of 1s in there username


----------



## Abo (Jul 30, 2016)

Not quite

Next person enjoys the acronym version of this thread


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 30, 2016)

I enjoy it.

Next person bought a table for OH


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 30, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> I enjoy it.
> 
> Next person bought a table for OH


Nope I don't use a table at all for OH

Next person uses his right hand for OH


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 30, 2016)

Left.

Next person thinks English is a silly language.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 31, 2016)

There are so many different ways you can pronounce so many words, lack of additional notation in English.

Next person cubes and also plays smash4


----------



## Abo (Jul 31, 2016)

I have it for 3ds, play rarely, but from time to time

Next person uses a cube from over a year ago as their main 3x3


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 31, 2016)

Abo said:


> I have it for 3ds, play rarely, but from time to time
> 
> Next person uses a cube from over a year ago as their main 3x3



Yes.

Next person has a V-Cube 2-7 collection.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't have any v-cubes.

Next person can't seem to get enough sushi


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 31, 2016)

Turn n' burn said:


> I don't have any v-cubes.
> 
> Next person can't seem to get enough sushi


I don't like sushi

Next person is allergic to 2 things


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nothing.

Next person is a baseball fan


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 31, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Next person is a baseball fan



Nope. Next poster is an animal.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 31, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Nope. Next poster is an animal.


No you dummy, I'm just a poster. You know, like the kind you find on the wall of your room?

Next person has at least 3 posters in their room.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm the only poster. But this room has way more posters than three.

Next Person can recite their ABCs backwards


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 31, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> I'm the only poster. But this room has way more posters than three.
> 
> Next Person can recite their ABCs backwards


ZYXWVUT, SRQPONM, LKJ, IHG, FED, CBA, now i know my ZYX, let's go home and have some ***

Next person's first name is shorter than 7 letters.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 31, 2016)

yup, DANIEL is 6 letters

next person can drive( a car)


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 31, 2016)

I cannot drive a car, not even in sports.

Next person has had a balloon last for more than three years


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nope. Most usually don't even last a week.

Next person is slowly but surely getting consumed by off-topicness.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 1, 2016)

Very much so.

Next person mows grass.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2016)

There's no grass to mow outside my house. And thank gosh, because if there was, my dad would probably tell me to do it, being the oldest of four.

Next person is surprised it took 12 hours for this thread to get another reply. Is that a record?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> There's no grass to mow outside my house. And thank gosh, because if there was, my dad would probably tell me to do it, being the oldest of four.
> 
> Next person is surprised it took 12 hours for this thread to get another reply. Is that a record?


oh my gigaminx that's a WR

Next person liked my oh my gigaminx phrase


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2016)

GJ. (like.)

Next person owns a Gigaminx.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> GJ. (like.)
> 
> Next person owns a Gigaminx.


Nope

Next person has touched a yottaminx once


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2016)

I did, at Red Cross 2014

Me: Hey Matt, I'm Matt. Nice puzzle.
Matt: Nice name.

Matt Bahner ended up being the only Matt to beat me at 3x3.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I did, at Red Cross 2014
> 
> Me: Hey Matt, I'm Matt. Nice puzzle.
> Matt: Nice name.
> ...


No assumption


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 1, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> No assumption


You had no assumption either.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2016)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPS. 

Next person likes bottle caps.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 1, 2016)

I like drinking the beverage more

Next person has had their 4x4 explode


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> I like drinking the beverage more
> 
> Next person has had their 4x4 explode


In comp in a solve that was supposed to be my overall PB single

Next person hates made the mistake of disassembling a fangshi cube and then spent at least half an hour to reassemble it


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> In comp in a solve that was supposed to be my overall PB single
> 
> Next person hates made the mistake of disassembling a fangshi cube and then spent at least half an hour to reassemble it


It's that bad? I don't even own a FangShi.

Next person is baffled by some of the questionable things baseball executives do.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yep. Never watching baseball again.

Next person thinks I should ban double posts.


----------



## Abo (Aug 2, 2016)

Eh, who cares really, you want to share an opinion, and it doesn't hurt the thread

Next person owns a kung fu cube


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nope. Haven't heard anything about their cubes yet. Don't really watch all that many cubing videos.

Next person watches the news on TV.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Yahoo suffices.Though the Tv is better for understanding.

Next person thinks that Ronaldo is the luckiest man on Earth... really didn't do anything in either of the finals...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 2, 2016)

You're talking about uefa euro right? I don't follow soccer so idk.

next person is a libertarian


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 2, 2016)

A what now? I'm not too involved in politics...

Next person isn't either.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah

Next person can't seem to get enough of memes
(If you are a youtuber then make a video to prove it if you want.)


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

That ain't me.

Next person should probably be doing something more important right now.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 2, 2016)

No I am typing this while doing my project.

Next person is in their room doing their homework.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 2, 2016)

asacuber said:


> No I am typing this while doing my project.
> 
> Next person is in their room doing their homework.



Nope.

Next person can't even keep track of all of these off-topic threads... and can't decide if they're good or bad.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 2, 2016)

yep.

Next person has ordered "The cursed child"(Harry Potter)


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

I like the library, it's free.

Next person chipped 90% of cube because of spamming the m-slice


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 3, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> I like the library, it's free.
> 
> Next person chipped 90% of cube because of spamming the m-slice


No. Is that a thing??
Next is next


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

I am, indeed, next.

Next person plays Minecraft


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope

Next person has had at least 3 DNFs at the same comp


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person has had at least 3 DNFs at the same comp



Nope.

Next person accidentally typed something wron.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Well it sure wasn't intentional

Next person is trying to learn 3BLD atm


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yep. I learned 2BLD last month.

Next person has a face in their profile picture


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Yep. I learned 2BLD last month.
> 
> Next person has a face in their profile picture


Ummmm no

Next person 2 numbers at least in there username


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Roux is number 1, so only 1 number. 

Next person has had non-cubers marvel over their scrambling


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah, and they take forever when they scramble.

Next person knows more than 30 algorithms


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 3, 2016)

yeah, I know full OLL PLL, WV, some TTLLs, some OLLCPs, and some ZBLLs and that's just for 3x3 I also know 2x2 PBL, CLL, and some EG-1 along with big cube algs and parities, oh don't forget all my Pyra algs, and Megaminx LL, as well as BLD algorithms and OH algs so yeah probably 600 or so...

next person knows more algs than me. (doubt it)


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 3, 2016)

Are you Jabari 2.0? No, I barely know 50.

Next person is multitasking.


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Are you Jabari 2.0? No, I barely know 50.
> 
> Next person is multitasking.



No I'm not Jabari, he probably knows more than me... actually there's alot of people who know more than me, for instance people who use full ZBLL probably know as many algs as I do total, for 2-handed 3x3 alone!

Anyway, I'm drinking an energy drink while I type this, does that count?


----------



## Abo (Aug 3, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> No I'm not Jabari, he probably knows more than me... actually there's alot of people who know more than me, for instance people who use full ZBLL probably know as many algs as I do total, for 2-handed 3x3 alone!
> 
> Anyway, I'm drinking an energy drink while I type this, does that count?


Leave a prediction bruh

Next person has ate pizza in the past week


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Abo said:


> Leave a prediction bruh
> 
> Next person has ate pizza in the past week


I can't eat gluten or milk ):

Next person hates feet solving


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 3, 2016)

whoa no gluten or milk, that sucks.

yes feet is stupid, but I did get an antisune PLL skip 1:01.87 single once...

next person loves skewb like me but their PBs aren't worth leaving in their signature, like me...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> whoa no gluten or milk, that sucks.
> 
> yes feet is stupid, but I did get an antisune PLL skip 1:01.87 single once...
> 
> next person loves skewb like me but their PBs aren't worth leaving in their signature, like me...


I don't really like Skewb but I'm OK at it

Next person didn't know what a Skewb was until it became an official event


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 3, 2016)

I didn't know what a Skewb was until well after it became an event. I'd just gotten my 3x3 a week before Skewb became an event, what do you want?

Next person is thinking of ideas like mine for a new off topic thread.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

I was, but that's a long story. 

Next person uses wiifittrainer in smash


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 3, 2016)

lol, no I use link

next person is torn between the GTS and Aolong V2 like me


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> lol, no I use link
> 
> next person is torn between the GTS and Aolong V2 like me



No.

Next person fell asleep while typfvdhdjdhxkfnfucjfjfidkdiddj


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 3, 2016)

No...

Next person hates dust.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

Sneeze-fest

Next person loves the color gold


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 4, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Sneeze-fest
> 
> Next person loves the color gold (you better >:d)



Eh.

Next person is allergic to some- *AH CHOO!*


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 4, 2016)

nope, sorry, prefer grey

snaked, yup, I am allergic to pollen

next person does more than 200 solves a day


----------



## Sion (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't measure, but I presume yes.

next person is alive.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 4, 2016)

Very much, though some would beg to disagree...

Next person is good at pyra but thinks it is stupid


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am decent at pyra and its pretty cool

Next person has a QJ puzzle


----------



## asacuber (Aug 4, 2016)

Umm... timer?

Next person has a liquidish WCA id


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

Liquidish?

Next person has never gotten a 3x3 solve under 20 seconds.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 4, 2016)

No my PB is 7.88

Next person has had a pop officially


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah, in 5x5. Turned a 2-and-a-half minute solve into a 3-and-a-half minute solve.

Next person likes anime.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 4, 2016)

Hmm... used to watch 'em when I was younger

Next person wishes they can go to a comp


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 4, 2016)

yeah, and I could win Pyra too! I could also podium in 2x2, but nobody does comps near St. Louis.

Next person is organizing a comp near St. Louis, please?


----------



## Qcumber (Aug 4, 2016)

No, I prefer Toronto.

Next person is going to answer no to this assumption.


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 4, 2016)

possibly...

Next person thinks 2x2 mega should be official


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 5, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> possibly...
> 
> 
> Next person thinks 2x2 mega should be official



Lol we're not all rich
Edit: Do you mean the shengshou 2x2 megaminxes or the witeden ones? If you mean the shengshou ones, I guess it's a good idea, if more companies made them...

Next person won the Rubik's cube universe championships


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 5, 2016)

I wish they could host that. However, us humans stand no chance against the Sub-1 aliens.

Next person has 01 in their WCA ID


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 9, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> I wish they could host that. However, us humans stand no chance against the Sub-1 aliens.
> 
> Next person has 01 in their WCA ID



Yes.

Next person only shops at the original puzzle retailer.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't buy new cubes too often. (no)

Next person would rather be on their bike


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

What bike? 

Next person prefers Speedcubeshop over Thecubicle.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 9, 2016)

Only ever bought from TheCubicle.us. Unless you count Amazon and a cube from Lightake 5 years ago which never came XD

Next person is a pinecone


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 9, 2016)

I am actually cheese.

Next person twisted a corner on their PB *cough* *feliks* *cough*


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 10, 2016)

Nope. Not even a +2 or DNF.

Next person averaged Sub-30 before their first competition.


----------



## Boneless (Aug 10, 2016)

Nope, I've never been to a competition.

The next person lives in a rural area.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 10, 2016)

I average sub-30 and I still haven't gone to a comp
Snaked: Sub-urban area.
Next person meant to do a U but did a U5, still worked


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 10, 2016)

Very true, even on some of my faster solves

Next person has terrible lookahead.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 10, 2016)

Absolutely. My F2L sucks.

Next person joined the speedsolving forums this year.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes, how did you know?

Next person is a non-cuber


----------



## asacuber (Aug 10, 2016)

Hmm....

Next person is good at math


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 10, 2016)

I was the Mathcounts Brooklyn Champion this year, so yeah, you could say that.

Next person hates people who use long, uncommon words just to sound smart.


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 10, 2016)

Nope. I like those words.

Next person sucks at skewb


----------



## asacuber (Aug 11, 2016)

yeah

Next person thinks pokemon go is boring


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 11, 2016)

Mystic for life

Next person cant decide if he is going to go to Nats next year


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup. (Also, I did win the essay contest. I bought only one puzzle and some stickers with the whole thing!)

Next person has eaten pizza in the last 29 hours.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 12, 2016)

In the last 29 hours, I've had... 1, 2, 3 slices of pizza. Plus 2 more from the rest of Wednesday.

Next person drinks a lot of water.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 12, 2016)

I drink enough to live.

Next person gave up on baseball.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep. The Yankees made more stupid trades than I want to count, soooooooooo, I'm just watching their games not giving a care in the world about whether they win or not.

Next person has been given an inflatable Bluetooth keyboard at school.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 13, 2016)

Umm... No?

Next person lives in a place where the temperature is below 25 degrees Celsius rightnow


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 13, 2016)

Let's see... It's 85 degrees Fahrenheit here... So 85 minus 32 is 53, and 53 times 5/9 is 265/9, which is 29.whatever degrees Celsius, so yes.

Next person is good at mental math.


----------



## RennuR (Aug 13, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Let's see... It's 85 degrees Fahrenheit here... So 85 minus 32 is 53, and 53 times 5/9 is 265/9, which is 29.whatever degrees Celsius, so yes.
> 
> Next person is good at mental math.



Mental math is one of my number one areas, like really good at it haha.

Next person is a avid runner of cross country and track, just like me


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 13, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Mental math is one of my number one areas, like really good at it haha.
> 
> Next person is a avid runner of cross country and track, just like me


No. I usually just stay inside whenever possible.

Next person is a dog person.


----------



## EntireTV (Aug 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No. I usually just stay inside whenever possible.
> 
> Next person is a dog person.



Catz For Dayz!

The next person hasn't heard of my YouTube channel


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

How could I not have?

Next person has tried composing music before.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 14, 2016)

I was forced, and failed.

Next person abuses WII FIT TRAINER's offstage dominance


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 15, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> I was forced, and failed.
> 
> Next person abuses WII FIT TRAINER's offstage dominance


never really played smash.

Next person has hurt their hand during their cubing career


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 16, 2016)

weatherman223 said:


> never really played smash.
> 
> Next person has hurt their hand during their cubing career


One time I cut myself on my Rubik's (I was new!) brand and needed a bandaid.

Next person is into retro Nintendo games/consoles. (plz be true lol)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 16, 2016)

Not really

Next person wonders what would've happened if they ragequit while learning to solve the Rubiks Cube.


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 16, 2016)

Not until now

Next person is a cuber lol


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi, I'm Matt's brother. And no, I'm not a cuber.

Next person has forgotten to include an assumption


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 16, 2016)

Woah how did you know


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 16, 2016)

Next person is a lefty


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 17, 2016)

Righty.

Next person prefers iOS over Android (I use both on a daily basis, so I don't have a preference myself.)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 17, 2016)

Apple for life.

Next person is reading this on a screen that is larger than 10x10 sq. in


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 18, 2016)

Well, I'm on a computer, so I would assume so.

Next person has or has had braces.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 19, 2016)

No. I don't think I will get them.

Next person is going to a competition this month.


----------



## Adamt32 (Aug 19, 2016)

Going to a comp the 24th.

The next persons favorite food is cake


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 19, 2016)

Pizza, man!

Next person has at least 1 gear puzzle.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Aug 20, 2016)

I wish

Next person has a MBLD result of 8/8


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 25, 2016)

0/0

Next person liked the YJ Yuhu Megaminx until the X-Man Tornado came out.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 25, 2016)

Didn't get the yuhu - it looked funny.

Next person doesn't like team sports.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 25, 2016)

Yep I don't watch sports at all.

Next person thinks Moyu is a little overrated.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Aug 25, 2016)

yeah, RUBIK'S STILL THE BEST!!!! RUBIK'S FTW!!!!!!

Next person doesn't believe I actually wrote the sentence above, even though he can clearly see it.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 26, 2016)

no way.

Next person thinks that 7x7 MBLDOFFMC should be an official event


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 27, 2016)

Absolutely. I think the UWR for that is like 3/3 - 360,420 moves - 21 Hours

Next person is level 15+ in Pokemon Go.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 27, 2016)

2.

Next person has had braces in their lifetime or has them now.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 27, 2016)

Funny, I got my braces taken off yesterday. Good riddance!

Next person has 5+ 3x3's (Rubik's don't count)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 27, 2016)

Nope. If you count Rubik's then yes.

Next person has a 3x3 larger than 60 mm.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sadly, no.

Next person never notices when a mosquito bites them until after the fact.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yep, until I start scratching a lot in the same place.

Next person had started cubing when Mats Valk still held the 5.55 3x3 WR Single.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 30, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Yep, until I start scratching a lot in the same place.
> 
> Next person had started cubing when Mats Valk still held the 5.55 3x3 WR Single.


Yep. What a long time ago that was.

Next person has had a bottle of water in the last 4 hours.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 30, 2016)

95% of the time there's a water bottle on my desk, so I would say yes.

Next person plays a woodwind instrument.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 30, 2016)

Clarinet.

Next person is about to go to sleeeee..... zzzzzzzz


----------



## Potato. (Sep 1, 2016)

Nope, it's midday. 
Next person believes in pink fluffy unicorns.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 1, 2016)

No, but I believe in Fluffy Alligators. Close enough.

Next person has like 0 comps around their area


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope, I'm having one in October in my city.

Next person started cubing when Faz still had 3x3 WR single


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope. Started cubing earlier this year, so its Lucas.

Next person's favorite PLL is the T-Perm. (only for CFOP users though)


----------



## Umm Roux? (Sep 4, 2016)

Naw, I like the dots case.

Next person learnt 2 by 2 before 3 by 3


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 4, 2016)

Nope. In fact, I just got my first 2x2 not too long ago.

Next person would bet that Feliks will snatch the WR single for 3x3 by the end of this year.


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 10, 2016)

Nope.

Next person has one of these.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 11, 2016)

I really want one of those. I will most likely buy one at my next comp if they're in stock.

Next person isn't posting as usual since school sucks up most of their time.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 11, 2016)

I get a free period or two most days, so not necessarily.

Next person likes Bluetooth keyboards


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 14, 2016)

They're cool

Next person started clock yesterday, like me


----------



## EntireTV (Sep 16, 2016)

Nope

Next person solves mega sub 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 16, 2016)

I wish.

Next person prefers Android devices over iOS devices.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 19, 2016)

No

Next person has near 20/20 vision.


----------



## Neptunolium (Sep 20, 2016)

Nope, I've worn glasses since I was 6...

The next person's main event is skewb


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 20, 2016)

No, 3x3 and/or 2x2 right now.

Next person is wearing socks.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 22, 2016)

yup.

next person could 'feasibly' get a NR/CR/WR.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 22, 2016)

Noooooooooooo.

Next person watches anime,


----------



## jjone fiffier (Sep 23, 2016)

Nope, I don't

Next person's biggest hobby isn't cubing.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 23, 2016)

As of right now, I play more Smash 4 than cube.

Next person goes by a nickname.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 24, 2016)

Nope.
Next uses a fangshi 2x2.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 26, 2016)

LingPo.

Next person is learning Spanish.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 26, 2016)

No.

Next person is learning French.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 27, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> No.
> 
> Next person is learning French.


I'm learning Spanish. Friends are learning French.
Next person knows Italian.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 27, 2016)

well, I AM Italian, so... yeah...

Next person will randomly spam #learn4BLDJKC


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 28, 2016)

Hyfegjjwjfjfjggjhbbdsdyioteqafg
Next has been to 3+ countries


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 28, 2016)

Yup, Italy, Germany and Switzerland (for a comp)

Next one is sub-5 at pyra


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (Sep 28, 2016)

Barely even get sub 5 singles!

Next person has a sub 10 3x3 comp single


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 28, 2016)

close, 10.03

next person podiumed at least once in a comp where a world class cuber (at the same event) competed


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 29, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> close, 10.03
> 
> next person podiumed at least once in a comp where a world class cuber (at the same event) competed


I've never podium end ever.

Next person hates dust.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 3, 2016)

eh... i dunno

next person does not know full EG


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 10, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> next person does not know full EG


Well, I don't, so you're right.

The next person's post is *just after *mine.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Oct 10, 2016)

AwesomeARC said:


> Well, I don't, so you're right.
> 
> The next person's post is *just after *mine.



Woah, no way! 

Next thinks feet is a weird event.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 10, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Next thinks feet is a weird event.


Quite so!

The next person is sitting on a *chair* (and not on a bed, sofa etc...).


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 10, 2016)

I am

next person is bad and doesn't use roux on square-1


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 11, 2016)

According to my way of interpretation,



FakeMMAP said:


> next person is *bad*


If you mean 'bad' as a person, then you're wrong. 



FakeMMAP said:


> ...doesn't use roux on square-1


You're right.

EDIT: The next person knows how to solve a 3x3 (Checkmate ..!)


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 11, 2016)

AwesomeARC said:


> According to my way of interpretation,
> 
> 
> If you mean 'bad' as a person, then you're wrong.
> ...


What's that? I only know how to solve the rubix cube in 3.7 seconds.
Next: next person hate cam newton


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 11, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I only know how to solve the rubix cube in 3.7 seconds.


@wir3sandfir3s: 3.7 seconds? If that's your PB, then it's amazing! But... you're making it sound like it's your average.



wir3sandfir3s said:


> the *rubix* cube


@wir3sandfir3s: ... 



wir3sandfir3s said:


> Next: next person hate cam newton


@wir3sandfir3s: Well, I don't know much about him apart from the fact that he's a footballer. So, I have no good reason to hate him.

The next person thinks that it is extremely stupid to misspell 'Rubik's' and gets terribly annoyed on seeing any misspelling of the word.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yep. When I see someone spell Rubik's right, I'm very grateful.

Next person has at least 6 letters in their name.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, 7.
Btw I was making fun of non cubers lol
Next goes to a private school


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 11, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Btw I was making fun of non cubers lol


@wir3sandfir3s: Yes, I knew it. 
By the way, Is 3.7 *really* your PB?



wir3sandfir3s said:


> Next goes to a private school


Oh, yes; You're right

The next person is more than 10 years old.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thirteen. Don't think I've seen an under 11 year old in this forum that I know of.

Next person wants to reach 1,000 posts on this thread by the end of the day


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 11, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Next person wants to reach 1,000 posts on this thread by the end of the day


Physically impossible for me...

The next person uses Windows as his primary OS.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 11, 2016)

AwesomeARC said:


> Physically impossible for me...
> 
> The next person uses Windows as his primary OS.


Yes, but just for the record, I meant this thread is very close to 1,000 posts. Wasn't referring to your post count on the forum.

Next person had a sandwich today.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 11, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> ...but just for the record, I meant this thread is very close to 1,000 posts. Wasn't referring to your post count on the forum.


OK, got it.



Matt11111 said:


> Next person had a sandwich today.


Nope.

The next person is well familiar with Roux.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 11, 2016)

Deeeefinitely not.

Next person sends at least 20 texts per day.

Hooray, 1,000th post!


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 11, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Deeeefinitely not.
> 
> Next person sends at least 20 texts per day.
> 
> Hooray, 1,000th post!


No, rarely ever text tbh which is weird for a 13 year old...


AwesomeARC said:


> By the way, Is 3.7 *really* your PB?


Sig 

Next favors qiyi over moyu.


----------



## DTCuber (Oct 12, 2016)

]It depends. I like some Qiyi puzzles and some Moyu puzzles.

Next person enjoys running.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 12, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Sig


I thought those were averages... :confused:



DTCuber said:


> Next person enjoys running.


Yes, I do.

The next person's post is #1004.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 12, 2016)

AwesomeARC said:


> I thought those were averages... :confused:
> 
> 
> Yes, I do.
> ...


Idk because I'm on a phone.
Next person is good at basketball.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 12, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Next person sends at least 20 texts per day.



Not sure



AwesomeARC said:


> The next person is well familiar with Roux.



If you're talking about square-1, than yeah

EDIT: snaked, Not sure if I can say to be good at basketball

Next one wants face cube (



 and 



) to be an official event


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 12, 2016)

no not really

next person is faster than me in OH


----------



## AwesomeARC (Oct 12, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> next person is faster than me in OH


What's your OH average? Mine is (or was ..?) 55.63, according to the last time I checked. Now it's up to you to decide whether you're faster or I am.

The next person knows full PLL.

EDIT: I am almost sub-25 in OH now! (Posting this on 12th April, 2017.)


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yup.

Next person is 25% snake.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 12, 2016)

yes


AwesomeARC said:


> What's your OH average? Mine is (or was ..?) 55.63, according to the last time I checked. Now it's up to you to decide whether you're faster or I am.
> 
> The next person knows full PLL.


I average around 20.5 or so...

next person is color neutral


----------



## Skyacinth (Oct 13, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> yes
> 
> I average around 20.5 or so...
> 
> next person is color neutral


lolno

next person plays football


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 13, 2016)

Skyacinth said:


> lolno
> 
> next person plays football


If by football you mean soccer, then no. But if you mean American football... Still no.

Next person has a nose.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 13, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> If by football you mean soccer, then no. But if you mean American football... Still no.
> 
> Next person has a nose.


No
-se

Next says CF is still slightly viable


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> No
> -se
> 
> Next says CF is still slightly viable


Who is CF?
/s

Next person has fewer posts than me.
wait holy... only 4 away from 2000 jesus


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 13, 2016)

Almost at 1,000 myself, so yup.

Next person can type over 60 words per minute.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

well i typed everything you see here on this one sentence yes that's right this one sentence you heard me this one single, singular sentence in the astounding amazing incredible time of just a low quick fast speedy awesome time of just under a minute so no...

next person's favorite animal is an asian breed of Scottish helicopter labrodoodles crossed with a liger crossedwith a whale crossed with matt.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm just thinking about an Asian breed of Matt. That would be an interesting animal but I'm not sure if it would be my favourite though. 

Next person has tried doing an ao1000 in a short period of time.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 14, 2016)

I tried. Didn't work. Also... apparently I'm Asian now...

Next person didn't eat breakfast today.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I tried. Didn't work. Also... apparently I'm Asian now...
> 
> Next person didn't eat breakfast today.


Had an English muffin, so no.

Next has over 15 3x3s.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 15, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Had an English muffin, so no.
> 
> Next has over 15 3x3s.


I never had 3 but have three in total. (I broke my very first one). 

Next person has podiumed on their very first comp.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 15, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> I never had 3 but have three in total. (I broke my very first one).
> 
> Next person has podiumed on their very first comp.


Yup

Next person is left handed


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 15, 2016)

no, (what did you podium in?)

next person rocks at volleyball and soccer but can't do any other sport (like me)


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm okay at soccer, never played volleyball.

Next person responds to texts and emails immediately after they receive them


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I'm okay at soccer, never played volleyball.
> 
> Next person responds to texts and emails immediately after they receive them


I respond to them before I receive them 

Next person's Username was a mistake but they stuck with it anyway


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 16, 2016)

nope, FakeMMAP was purely intentional

next person's first podium was in megaminx (just like me at my first comp xD)


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 17, 2016)

Never podiumed ever.

Next person wears black shoes.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 18, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Never podiumed ever.
> 
> Next person wears black shoes.


nope greyish 

next person is double jointed


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 18, 2016)

I wish.

Next person is learning a foreign language.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 18, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I wish.
> 
> Next person is learning a foreign language.


Si!
Next has seen an alien before.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 19, 2016)

Not that I'm aware of.

Next person has a pet.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 19, 2016)

nope

next person hates 3x3


----------



## Anubis (Oct 19, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> nope
> 
> next person hates 3x3



Personally I don't hate 3x3 but I prefer other puzzles, but 3x3 will always be iconic. The next person hates shapeshifting puzzles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 19, 2016)

No, they're pretty cool.

Next person is a cat person.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No, they're pretty cool.
> 
> Next person is a cat person.


Yes, very.
Next is over level 40 on steam


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't Steam.

Next person has an alarm clock.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I don't Steam.
> 
> Next person has an alarm clock.



Of course! The next person is a college student.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 19, 2016)

High school freshman... Sorry, fresh person.

Next person has a blue phone case.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 19, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> High school freshman... Sorry, fresh person.
> 
> Next person has a blue phone case.



Nah, I've got a black phone case. The next person hates pillowed Cubes with a passion. (And is addicted to this thread like me)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, I'm the man who created this thread, soooo yeah, I'm addicted to it. As for pillowed cubes, I'm pretty indifferent.

Next person enjoys reading Shakespeare.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 19, 2016)

no
next person is a cuber


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 19, 2016)

no, I'm a tetrahedroner

next person's favourite event is MBLD old style


----------



## Anubis (Oct 19, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> no, I'm a tetrahedroner
> 
> next person's favourite event is MBLD old style



Nope, not at all.
The next person's first 3x3 (excluding Rubik's) was a Yulong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

GuanLong.

Next person thinks that in time this can become the most popular off-topic thread.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> GuanLong.
> 
> Next person thinks that in time this can become the most popular off-topic thread.



Obviously.
Next person will be new to this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 20, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Obviously.
> Next person will be new to this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was here since the chaotic start.
Next was too.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 20, 2016)

Nope! Just found it a few months ago.
Next person likes Pyraminx (Like me!)


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

S'alright.

Also, maybe taking this thread out of the new posts feed was a good idea. This way we don't have like five snakes per day.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 20, 2016)

Next also realized that Matt11111 screwed up.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 20, 2016)

Next person's favorite event is 5x5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

Shoot.
As for 5x5, no, I'd say my favorite event is 3x3.
Next person thinks this thread has a chance of making it back to the new posts feed in a new tab.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 20, 2016)

idk

next person uses Guimond on 2x2


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

Ort--Varasano.

Next person wants a few hundred GuanLongs for a mosaic.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 20, 2016)

No, I want them for MBLD

Next person has an official sub-15 on 3x3 with rubik's brand


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 20, 2016)

Nope. Why would I ever use a Rubik's brand?
Next person is about to make their 100th post.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 20, 2016)

no, I just did

next person has an official clock average with no DNF


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 20, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> no, I just did
> 
> next person has an official clock average with no DNF


Don't even have a clock.
Next knows 5+ coding languages.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 20, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Don't even have a clock.
> Next knows 5+ coding languages.


like 2.5

next person hates one of the candidates in an upcoming local election in your area.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> like 2.5
> 
> next person hates one of the candidates in an upcoming local election in your area.



I don't really pay attention much.

Next person eats cereal almost every morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 24, 2016)

never

next person is crazy


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 24, 2016)

Well... I wouldn't say I'm crazy, but maybe other people think otherwise. Who knows?

Next person can't draw.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 24, 2016)

I suck at it

next person is sub-5 with unmodded v-cube 6


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 25, 2016)

Never solved a 6x6 in my life. 

Next person thinks the Nintendo Switch looks amazing.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 25, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Never solved a 6x6 in my life.
> 
> Next person thinks the Nintendo Switch looks amazing.


meh, not really sure what I think about it

Next person is over 18 but doesn't have a driver's license


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm 13. Don't have a driver's license, and I'll probably feel too lazy when I can get one.

Next person plays an instrument


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 26, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I'm 13. Don't have a driver's license, and I'll probably feel too lazy when I can get one.
> 
> Next person plays an instrument


I do indeed play the drums.

Next person did Square-1 since before the QiYi.


----------



## Skyacinth (Oct 26, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I do indeed play the drums.
> 
> Next person did Square-1 since before the QiYi.


nah

next person has gotten a sub 10 single


----------



## Anubis (Oct 26, 2016)

Skyacinth said:


> nah
> 
> next person has gotten a sub 10 single



On what puzzles? I'd say yes.

Next person has a passion for trying out sticker shades


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

Nah, the ones I use are fine.

Next person is loving the ideas The Cubicle is coming up with.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 26, 2016)

yup

next person just came within 0.07 of their PB single.


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

No... Also ouch.

Next person should be paying attention to something else right now.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 26, 2016)

yes

next person is wearing knee high socks


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

Nope. Never worn socks that high.

Next person puts both socks on before putting on their shoes.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 27, 2016)

never really thought about that but yes.

next person isn't from the east coast as 70% of cubers seem to be...


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi I'm Matt from Brooklyn.

Next person cares about Maine and New Hampshire.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 27, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Hi I'm Matt from Brooklyn.
> 
> Next person cares about Maine and New Hampshire.



Wish I could.
Next person wants to a new major brand in the market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 27, 2016)

don't understand the assumption but.... Yes!

a majority of the next person's mains are qiyi cubes


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

Thunderclap v1. That's it. I use MoYu for Pyra and Skewb, ShengShou for Megaminx, GuanSu for 4x4, YuXin for 5x5, and LingPo for 2x2.

Next person has recently felt awkward because they don't speak the language two other people are speaking in the same room.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 27, 2016)

typically don't have that problem because spanish is the second most spoken language in the U.S. and I speak it.

next person is faster than me at one of the following (I doubt it)
2x2 (I avg 3.0)
3x3 (I avg 12.0)
Pyra (I avg 4.0)
OH (I avg 20.0)


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 27, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> typically don't have that problem because spanish is the second most spoken language in the U.S. and I speak it.
> 
> next person is faster than me at one of the following (I doubt it)
> 2x2 (I avg 3.0)
> ...


nope, I'm pretty slow

next person has heard of this song


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 28, 2016)

Yup. That song was drilled into my brain in piano and clarinet lessons.

Next person may have the world's slowest computer.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 28, 2016)

no, I have a mac book pro.

Next person uses a Dell (ew)


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 28, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> no, I have a mac book pro.
> 
> Next person uses a Dell (ew)


 Yep! And it is great.
Next person isn't sub-20 on 3x3


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 28, 2016)

I am in fact sub-20 at OH

next person does BLD


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 28, 2016)

No. Haven't been cubing very much lately... Actually I've been spending more time on these forums than solving cubes.

Next person cubed for at least one hour yesterday.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 28, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No. Haven't been cubing very much lately... Actually I've been spending more time on these forums than solving cubes.
> 
> Next person cubed for at least one hour yesterday.


kek I cube for like 5 hours straight every day

next person has better official results than me in 10 or more events (single and average are separate)

edit: my WCA profile is to the left


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 29, 2016)

in fact in 18

next person has at least one ES cube


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 29, 2016)

Noooooooooooo.

Next person has at least 4 tabs open right now on their web browser.


----------



## phreaker (Oct 29, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Noooooooooooo.
> 
> Next person has at least 4 tabs open right now on their web browser.


That's too easy. Does ANYONE have less than 4?

The next person uses a cube timer, and in addition has used it for more than 3x3s,


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 29, 2016)

phreaker said:


> That's too easy. Does ANYONE have less than 4?
> 
> The next person uses a cube timer, and in addition has used it for more than 3x3s,


Yup. Also, I have three tabs open at the moment.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 29, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yup. Also, I have three tabs open at the moment.


rip the train

Alright starting back up, next person has less tabs open than I do (38).


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes, I only have 4 tabs open.

Next person is eating lunch right now.


----------



## Anubis (Nov 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yes, I only have 4 tabs open.
> 
> Next person is eating lunch right now.



Nope.

Next person is about to do some OH solves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 1, 2016)

Nope... Actually that's not a bad idea... Hmm.

Next person has a middle name.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 1, 2016)

Yep, it's Aramis.

Next person was forced to learn how to cube, and is thankful.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 2, 2016)

No. I borrowed my cousins' cube to learn to solve it, and the rest is history.

Next person takes the bus regularly.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No. I borrowed my cousins' cube to learn to solve it, and the rest is history.
> 
> Next person takes the bus regularly.


kek no

next person is posting their reply to this at school


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

No, I just woke up. In my house. So.

Next person has a friend with a birthday on April 25. (Arbitrary date as far as I'm concerned, just picked a random one.)


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No, I just woke up. In my house. So.
> 
> Next person has a friend with a birthday on April 25. (Arbitrary date as far as I'm concerned, just picked a random one.)


I don't think so

Next person has a dog


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

No. Just a few younger siblings. YOU COULD HAVE STOPPED AT TWO, MOOOOOOOM.

Next person types too fast and makes zillions of typos.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No. Just a few younger siblings. YOU COULD HAVE STOPPED AT TWO, MOOOOOOOM.
> 
> Next person types too fast and makes zillions of typos.


not really, but I can do my universal password real quick without fail

next person's phone/computer is about to run out of charge


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, my phone is at 85 or so. My iPad is at 83, so we good.

Next person is in a room with a beanbag chair.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well, my phone is at 85 or so. My iPad is at 83, so we good.
> 
> Next person is in a room with a beanbag chair.


I mean I guess you could call it that

Next person has had a cherimoya


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I mean I guess you could call it that
> 
> Next person has had a cherimoya


No. I need to expand my tastes in general.

Next person is sitting at a table with a pumpkin that's overstayed its welcome.


----------



## phreaker (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> No. I need to expand my tastes in general.
> 
> Next person is sitting at a table with a pumpkin that's overstayed its welcome.


Nope. On my couch.

Next person: Has cubes for at least two different WCA events in reach.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 4, 2016)

Nope. Outside waiting for the bus.

Next person has more than one TV.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nope. Outside waiting for the bus.
> 
> Next person has more than one TV.


Technically yes

Next person has every WCA event (you don't need to know how to solve it )


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 5, 2016)

Almost, just need a 7x7, assuming you mean current WCA events.

Next person wants/has a Cubicle Valk/GTS M (I ordered a Valk M after my OG Valk got messed up, so bittersweet)


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yep, but I am not paying $50 for a 3x3 under any circumstances.

Next person just won the lottery and doesn't know what to do with the money.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yep, but I am not paying $50 for a 3x3 under any circumstances.
> 
> Next person just won the lottery and doesn't know what to do with the money.


kek I wish

next person podiumed at a comp yesterday


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 6, 2016)

Nope. Haven't gone to one since May.

Next person lives in a state with more letters in its name than Kansas.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nope. Haven't gone to one since May.
> 
> Next person lives in a state with more letters in its name than Kansas.


ayyyyy Georgia has one more

Next person cares more about the BLD WRs set yesterday than the 3x3 one


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 7, 2016)

Didn't know there were BLD WRs set, but now that I do, it's 50/50.

Next has a sub-2:30 memo in 3BLD (I'm nowhere close lol)


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 7, 2016)

Mmmmmmmmm. I don't even do blind. Imma go fix that.

Next person has yawned today.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 13, 2016)

Yep

Next has mained a Weilong GTS at some point


----------



## phreaker (Nov 13, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> Yep
> 
> Next has mained a Weilong GTS at some point



Not really. I tried, but it literally chewed my thumb apart, I never could get that cube to where I really wanted it, though it beats many cubes.

The next person has at least WANTED a Gans 356 (any variant).,


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 13, 2016)

I wanted (and bought) the Gans 356 Air, I wanted the 356S v2 but I heard about a possible new one so I waited.

Next hates family pictures day (Yes it's today for me wish me luck)


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 15, 2016)

No... I never do stuff like that.
Next person has eaten something in the last hour.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 20, 2016)

nope lol (BTW I memo 3BLD consistently sub-30 , and my best is ilke 17-19)

next person thinks top first is way better than v-first on pyra


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 21, 2016)

Sorry, I'm not that knowledgeable in Pyraminx.

Next person is currently on a bus.


----------



## vm70 (Nov 26, 2016)

I live in a place with buses & public transportation, but I'm not on one now.

Next person has NEVER touched a DaYan Zhanchi.


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 26, 2016)

You're right!

Next person has more than 30 cubes.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 26, 2016)

teboecubes said:


> You're right!
> 
> Next person has more than 30 cubes.



No, I have 21 cubes (2 2x2, 11 3x3, 2 4x4, 2 5x5, 1 6x6) and 26 total puzzles (2 mega, 1 pyra, 1 skewb, 1 sq-1, ). I'm considering buying ten cubes for multi, and that will top 30.

At over 1.1k replies and fairly active posting, the next person thinks this thread should get stickied already.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hmmm.....

Next person has 3 siblings and hates it.


----------



## teboecubes (Nov 28, 2016)

nope

next person wants kilominx in the WCA.


----------



## vm70 (Nov 28, 2016)

teboecubes said:


> nope
> 
> next person wants kilominx in the WCA.


Nope, sorry. I think we should wait a bit.

Next person owns a clock. (Rubik's, LingAo, BaiTai, etc.)


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 29, 2016)

No. Currently waiting on the Rubik's Digital Watch to become a thing.

Next person is about to go to sleep.


----------



## kindard_ (Dec 7, 2016)

I just woke up. (UTC+7, I'm Thai)

Next person is sitting on a roof.


----------



## vm70 (Dec 8, 2016)

kindard_ said:


> I just woke up. (UTC+7, I'm Thai)
> 
> Next person is sitting on a roof.


No, the nearest roof is 3 floors above me.

Next person is majoring in or intends to major in engineering.


----------



## kindard_ (Dec 9, 2016)

Pretty close, I'm designing a 15x15.

Next person is reading a sentence, probably this sentence.


----------



## DevX (Dec 9, 2016)

vm70 said:


> No, the nearest roof is 3 floors above me.
> 
> Next person is majoring in or intends to major in engineering.


Thats right [emoji13] 

Next person will hate chocolate and iphones.



Edit : 
Quoted the wrong one.

I was reading the sentence in last post off course[emoji50][emoji23]

Next person will hate chocolates and iphones.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 9, 2016)

Nah.

Next person has a friend who thinks that leaving a group chat because the title wasn't profane enough for them.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Dec 11, 2016)

definitely

next person actually likes the MoJue M3


----------



## kindard_ (Dec 12, 2016)

Valk.

Next person haven't heard about the WuJi 7x7.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2016)

WhoJi?

Next person is getting sick.


----------



## vm70 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm a little sick, so I guess you're right.

Next person thinks that I should change my signature.

If the next person said yes, my signature was:
"YuHu, I solved a Megaminx! This opens a Galaxy of opportunities!"


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nah, that's pretty good.

Next person watches at least 1 hour of YouTube per day


----------



## EntireTV (Dec 14, 2016)

Ehhh maybe. I don't always have time but when I do I probably watch 1 hour.

Next person thinks The magnetic cubes from thecubicle are overpriced


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 12, 2017)

No, I don't really have that much of an opinion on it.

Next person has never solved 9x9 bld. (and then Roman Strakhov replies lol.)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 13, 2017)

teboecubes said:


> No, I don't really have that much of an opinion on it.
> 
> Next person has never solved 9x9 bld. (and then Roman Strakhov replies lol.)


hello my name is Noman Jtrakhov, I'm his twin brother

next person is petting their dog/cat/other pet right now


----------



## asacuber (Mar 13, 2017)

no

next person thinks clock is underrated


----------



## YTCuber (Mar 13, 2017)

correct
next person has a official bld dnf by 2 corners


----------



## asacuber (Mar 13, 2017)

no

next person likes broccoli(I do!)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 13, 2017)

asacuber said:


> no
> 
> next person likes broccoli(I do!)


correct!!

next person's name is George


----------



## phreaker (Mar 13, 2017)

Nope.

Next person has used a GANS cube and didn't like it.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 13, 2017)

Nope.

The next person hates me... Why do you hate me?


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 13, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Nope.
> 
> The next person hates me... Why do you hate me?


not really 

next person went to a comp this weekend


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 14, 2017)

I did not. 

The next poster has at least one number in his username.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 14, 2017)

PurpleBanana said:


> I did not.
> 
> The next poster has at least one number in his username.


did you just assume my gender
(no)

next person is typing with one hand because they're holding something else


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 17, 2017)

Nope.

Next person lives in Athens


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 18, 2017)

Nope.

Next person hopes to be sub-15 by the end of the year.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 18, 2017)

yup

Next person hates kilominx


----------



## kid who cubes (Mar 18, 2017)

Next person is very naughty in class and the teacher hates them.


----------



## kid who cubes (Mar 18, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> yup
> 
> Next person hates kilominx


yep i hate kilominx


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 21, 2017)

kid who cubes said:


> Next person is very naughty in class and the teacher hates them.


Nope.

Next person doesn't practice megaminx but thinks it's cool.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 25, 2017)

Define practice. I do about 5 solves in a week.

Next person cares about 2x2 single.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 26, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Define practice. I do about 5 solves in a week.
> 
> Next person cares about 2x2 single.


I don't think that counts...

And no I don't care about 2x2 single 

Next person has 3 or more 4x4s


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 26, 2017)

Nope

Next person can SolveThatCube


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 27, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person can SolveThatCube


I can!! (combo breaker x4)

next person is U N C O M F O R T A B L E


----------



## Rcuber123 (Mar 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I can!! (combo breaker x4)
> 
> next person is U N C O M F O R T A B L E


I'm sick so...

Next person has a kilo


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> I'm sick so...
> 
> Next person has a kilo


sameee
me does have a kilo

next person does every WCA event


----------



## Rcuber123 (Mar 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> sameee
> me does have a kilo
> 
> next person does every WCA event


Except for big bld big cubes and squan

Next person got offended that I don't know squan


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 28, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Except for big bld big cubes and squan
> 
> Next person got offended that I don't know squan


very

next person is top 100 in the world for any event


----------



## Rcuber123 (Mar 28, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> very
> 
> next person is top 100 in the world for any event


I would be if I could go to a comp with FMC...

Next person has been to 3 comps or less


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 29, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> I would be if I could go to a comp with FMC...
> 
> Next person has been to 3 comps or less



When you say "been to," do you mean "competed in?" (It's true either way, I've been to three and competed in zero. I'm just curious.)

Next person has played Tetris, but never gotten past level 5.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 30, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> When you say "been to," do you mean "competed in?" (It's true either way, I've been to three and competed in zero. I'm just curious.)
> 
> Next person has played Tetris, but never gotten past level 5.


Correct!!

Next person is on a plane/at the airport


----------



## Rcuber123 (Mar 30, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> Correct!!
> 
> Next person is on a plane/at the airport


I wish

Next person uses a valk


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 31, 2017)

No, I'm still fine with my thunderclap 

Next one's been cubing for over three years


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 4, 2017)

Indeed.

Next person kinda forgot this thread existed for the longest time. Oops.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 4, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Next person kinda forgot this thread existed for the longest time. Oops.


I did lol but now I'm back

Next person was active here when the thread just started.


----------



## DTCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> I did lol but now I'm back
> 
> Next person was active here when the thread just started.



Yes

Next person will not reply.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Next person is solving a cube OH right now.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 11, 2017)

0x0 OH is a fun event

Next person is top 1000 in an event no one cares about but bad at everything else


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 11, 2017)

Eh, I'm top 1000 in 4 different events... and the reason why is probably because not many people care about them...

Next person has never solved a 4x4 under 40 seconds


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 11, 2017)

Just learned yau a week ago... PB is 48 atm 

Next person still uses redux


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 12, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Next person still uses redux


Unfortunately, you're wrong (I really want to switch back to redux, though).

The next person thinks MF3RS is great.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 12, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> Unfortunately, you're wrong (I really want to switch back to redux, though).
> 
> The next person thinks MF3RS is great.


I don't have one

Next person has one


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 13, 2017)

Unfortunately, I sold all four of my MF3RS's and do not have one, I will probably get more eventually as they are good cubes for $5

ok, I assume next person uses weilong gts2 as main (mine still has not come yet)


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 13, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> ok, I assume next person uses weilong gts2 as main (mine still has not come yet)


Nope. My main is Thunderclap V1 (Stickerless).

The next person is sub-30 in 3x3 OH.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 13, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> Nope. My main is Thunderclap V1 (Stickerless).
> 
> The next person is sub-30 in 3x3 OH.


Yep

Next person tried solving with elbows only


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 13, 2017)

I got offened if you own it and don't do it, but if you don't own it or can't solve it, Im not.

Next person has never tried a dino cube but has tried a rex cube.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 14, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I got offened if you own it and don't do it, but if you don't own it or can't solve it, Im not.
> 
> Next person has never tried a dino cube but has tried a rex cube.


Neither
Next person has tried both


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 17, 2017)

Nope
Next person has more than one Rubik's brand puzzle.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes, I have 5, 3 3*3*3s, a broken 4*4*4 and a 5*5*5
Stickers on Rubik's 3*3*3s though

I assume next just has one


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 18, 2017)

No, I have a few

Next person's 4x4 average world ranking is lower than their 3x3 average world ranking.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 27, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> No, I have a few
> 
> Next person's 4x4 average world ranking is lower than their 3x3 average world ranking.


Technically correct, considering how the WCA ranks people who have never competed in an event and the fact that fewer people have done 4x4 than 3x3.

Next person plays Magic: The Gathering.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 27, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> Technically correct, considering how the WCA ranks people who have never competed in an event and the fact that fewer people have done 4x4 than 3x3.
> 
> Next person plays Magic: The Gathering.


Nope. I don't even know what that is.

Next person has a magic or master magic


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 28, 2017)

I have 15 strings and 8 tiles and think it should be an event.

Next person has a zhanci.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I have 15 strings and 8 tiles and think it should be an event.
> 
> Next person has a zhanci.


Have two 42 mm zanchis 

Next person has an OP dayan


----------



## mns112 (Apr 29, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Have two 42 mm zanchis
> 
> Next person has an OP dayan


Nope. Got a dayan but not OP

Next person wants to learn to play the guitar but can only play the piano


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 29, 2017)

I played the guitar for 1 year and never done the piano.

Star wars, next person likes.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I played the guitar for 1 year and never done the piano.
> 
> Star wars, next person likes.


Star wars, me like

Next person spends at least an hour on cubecomps every weekend


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 29, 2017)

I check it every so often, but not for an hour

Next person didn't want skewb to be an event.


----------



## mns112 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I check it every so often, but not for an hour
> 
> Next person didn't want skewb to be an event.


Nope. I like skoob

Next person once faceplanted infront of his/hers friends


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 29, 2017)

More then once.

Next person is 100 in a event.


----------



## mns112 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> More then once.
> 
> Next person is 100 in a event.


99 lol.

Next person secretly hates pop stars


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 29, 2017)

I hate most ( Ed sheeran, Taylor Swift, One Republic.) But I like Melanie Martinez, and I have "This is gospel.


Next person has more replies then me (If you don't, then don't cheat by posting more times till you have as much as I have.


----------



## mns112 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I hate most ( Ed sheeran, Taylor Swift, One Republic.) But I like Melanie Martinez, and I have "This is gospel.
> 
> 
> Next person has more replies then me (If you don't, then don't cheat by posting more times till you have as much as I have.


one more mate. (didnt cheat)

Next person plays fifa


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 29, 2017)

mns112 said:


> one more mate. (didnt cheat)
> 
> Next person plays fifa


I don't play at home sometimes my freinds host tournaments.

Next person thinks that feet>fifa


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 29, 2017)

F yeah! I don't play soccer and I could get state record if Even Liu updated his profile info.


Next person is mns112 or Rcuber123


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 29, 2017)

Wrong 
I assume next person is mastermind2368 (yes I know its not Mastermind2368, there is a difference between M and m)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Nope! 

Next person has an aolong v2


----------



## mns112 (May 1, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Nope!
> 
> Next person has an aolong v2


Nope had an aolong v1

Next person has wanted to fly like birds


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 1, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Nope!
> 
> Next person has an aolong v2


Nope. Used to have one tho

Next person has a 444 shapemod


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 1, 2017)

No, too hard.

Next person has replied to the "1000 signs that you've been cubing for too long" thread


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 1, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> No, too hard.
> 
> Next person has replied to the "1000 signs that you've been cubing for too long" thread


Of course

Next person has a sub mitch single


----------



## Matt11111 (May 4, 2017)

Nope. 
Next person uses an Android device


----------



## cuber314159 (May 4, 2017)

Yep
I assume next uses iOS


----------



## Matt11111 (May 4, 2017)

I use both. iOS for school, Android at home. (Unless I decide to use my iPad to write blogs for Amino or watch YouTube videos, but other than that...)

Next person plays Smash 4.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 11, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> I use both. iOS for school, Android at home. (Unless I decide to use my iPad to write blogs for Amino or watch YouTube videos, but other than that...)
> 
> Next person plays Smash 4.


Nope.

Next person likes the smell of wet dog.


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 12, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person likes the smell of wet dog.


Hate it when my dog is wet

Next person has a dog


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 12, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Hate it when my dog is wet
> 
> Next person has a dog


Nah, I'm a cat person

Next person has broken one of their pbs this month


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 12, 2017)

Yes, I broke my BLD PB a few days ago.

The next person bought a new puzzle this month.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 13, 2017)

Nope.

Next person is on cubecomps/at a comp.


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 15, 2017)

Nope.

The next person is an electrical engineer. (Now, don't ask me why...)


----------



## cuber314159 (May 15, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> Nope.
> 
> The next person is an electrical engineer. (Now, don't ask me why...)


Nope. But my dad is
I assume next person wants to know why


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 15, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I assume next person wants to know why



Nope. I already know why.

The next person has visited Erno Rubik's Wikipedia page.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 15, 2017)

Nope.

Next person hates the thread "2000 reasons why you have been cubing too long."


----------



## Matt11111 (May 18, 2017)

It's pretty great actually.

Next person should be doing work right now.


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 18, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> It's pretty great actually.
> 
> Next person should be doing work right now.


Nope it's almost midnight for me. Any work I'll do now I'll have to do tomarrow...

Next person plays chess


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 18, 2017)

That is correct, but I suck. 
The next person has the original 3x3 and plays Fallout 4.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 18, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope it's almost midnight for me. Any work I'll do now I'll have to do tomarrow...
> 
> Next person plays chess


I do, but i suck. 
The next person has 11 Nathan Wilson puzzles


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 18, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I do, but i suck.
> The next person has 11 Nathan Wilson puzzles


No, I'm pretty sure that no one has that many except Nathan. 

Next person has finals next week


----------



## Matt11111 (May 19, 2017)

Nope, I got a few more weeks.

Next person is sitting down right now.


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 19, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> Nope, I got a few more weeks.
> 
> Next person is sitting down right now.


Yup

Next person is standing up


----------



## Tycubing (May 19, 2017)

Wow, I remember how fun this thread used to be.



Rcuber123 said:


> Yup
> 
> Next person is standing up


Nope

Next person was here before the bump in March


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 19, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Wow, I remember how fun this thread used to be.
> 
> 
> Nope
> ...


Yup

Next person has a ghost cube


----------



## Matt11111 (May 22, 2017)

No, in fact I don't own any shape mods.

Next person takes the bus on a regular basis.


----------



## Tycubing (May 22, 2017)

Yup to school, but I'm on summer break now

Next person is in summer break


----------



## T1_M0 (May 22, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Yup to school, but I'm on summer break now
> 
> Next person is in summer break


No, my vacation will start 3th June

Next person will go to a comp in two weeks (I will )


----------



## Tycubing (May 22, 2017)

nope. I could go to 2 in 1 week and 3 weeks but NO, MY PARENTS WONT DRIVE ME

Next person has an official 3BLD success


----------



## Turn n' burn (May 30, 2017)

Not even close, hehe.

Next person kicks butt at table tennis.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 30, 2017)

Of course I do, I'm a beast in it.

Next person has never been to.. let's say Asia


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 30, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Of course I do, I'm a beast in it.
> 
> Next person has never been to.. let's say Asia


True dat. 

Next person does not have a gans puzzle


----------



## cuber314159 (May 30, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> True dat.
> 
> Next person does not have a gans puzzle


Of course, if the gts2 is better than why get a fans air for twice the price

I assume next person uses a fans puzzles as his main or backup main


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 30, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Of course, if the gts2 is better than why get a fans air for twice the price
> 
> I assume next person uses a fans puzzles as his main or backup main


Nope

Next person has a comp next month


----------



## Tycubing (May 30, 2017)

No 

Next person is going to a comp in 2 months


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 31, 2017)

Nats M8!.


Next person hates this thread https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/2000-signs-that-youve-been-cubing-for-too-long.63957/


----------



## Tycubing (May 31, 2017)

Yes

Next person used to be a hippopotamus


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 31, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person used to be a hippopotamus


Of course

Next person hast a magnetic cube


----------



## NewbieCuber (Jun 3, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Next person hast a magnetic cube



Thou thinketh that I hast a magnetic cube? I hast not having only recently been accepted into the cult of cubing and as such I knew not of such things as magnetic cubes.

The next person is only slightly shorter than Wilt "The Stilt" Chamberlin.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 3, 2017)

NewbieCuber said:


> Thou thinketh that I hast a magnetic cube? I hast not having only recently been accepted into the cult of cubing and as such I knew not of such things as magnetic cubes.
> 
> The next person is only slightly shorter than Wilt "The Stilt" Chamberlin.


Wut?
Nope

Next person uses a Samsung phone


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 3, 2017)

Unfortunately no. I got my iPhone 6 from my dad for free.

Next person plays is going for the Warriors cuz they hate LeBron


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 3, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Unfortunately no. I got my iPhone 6 from my dad for free.
> 
> Next person plays is going for the Warriors cuz they hate LeBron


Yep
Also cuz I used to live in california

Next person watched the championsame league final right now


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 4, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Yep
> Also cuz I used to live in california
> 
> Next person watched the championsame league final right now



Nope, haven't watched it. 

Next person is on the toilet.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

AidanOCC said:


> Nope, haven't watched it.
> 
> Next person is on the toilet.


No, at my desk right now.

Next person loves Feet, but hates hand solving


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> No, at my desk right now.
> 
> Next person loves Feet, but hates hand solving


Broke a finger on my OH hand so now I can only do feet...

Next person has been cubing for over 5 years


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 7, 2017)

No, I learned Christmas 2014

Next person has a yuxin big (8-11) cube


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> No, I learned Christmas 2014
> 
> Next person has a yuxin big (8-11) cube


 No but I want one but there expensive

Who here wants an MF9 

I assume next person wants a qiyi wuya as soon as they release it


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 7, 2017)

Ha! If I could afford it, which I cant

Next persons collection is over 40 puzzles


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes, around 80

Next person has visited Europe


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Yes, around 80
> 
> Next person has visited Europe


Yep, like 7 years ago

Next person has an official skewb solve


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 8, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Yep, like 7 years ago
> 
> Next person has an official skewb solve


I do have an official skewb solve but I do not really care for skewb :confused: (I get very "consistent" averages)

Next person has played with Legos when they were little.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 8, 2017)

Matthew H. said:


> I do have an official skewb solve but I do not really care for skewb :confused: (I get very "consistent" averages)
> 
> Next person has played with Legos when they were little.


Who hasn't?

Next person has a domino cube


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 8, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Who hasn't?
> 
> Next person has a domino cube


That is a 3x3x2, right? If so, I have two.
Next person has been to at least 5 comps.


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 8, 2017)

7

Next person has met a former or current WR holder


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 8, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 7
> 
> Next person has met a former or current WR holder


Yep.

Next person has or has had an NR


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 8, 2017)

No because I live in 'Murica

Next person is still in school


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 9, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> No because I live in 'Murica
> 
> Next person is still in school


Very sadly yes. I have about a week and a half left

Next person is in middle school


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 9, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Very sadly yes. I have about a week and a half left
> 
> Next person is in middle school



I'm homeschooled, but technically, if I were to go to public school, then yes, I would be in middle school

Next person plays guitar


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 9, 2017)

Jackrum1220 said:


> I'm homeschooled, but technically, if I were to go to public school, then yes, I would be in middle school
> 
> Next person plays guitar


Nope

Next person has been on this forum for less than a year


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 9, 2017)

no, been on it for a about 16 months

next person has a theValk3


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 10, 2017)

I do actually, got it last week.

Next person is the legal age to drink in their countrey.


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 10, 2017)

AidanOCC said:


> I do actually, got it last week.
> 
> Next person is the legal age to drink in their countrey.


Water or soft drinks yes, but alcohol no

Next person is male


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 10, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Water or soft drinks yes, but alcohol no
> 
> Next person is male



I am not last time I checked. 

Next person is also on 9GAG.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 19, 2017)

AidanOCC said:


> I am not last time I checked.
> 
> Next person is also on 9GAG.


Nope.

Nest person hates cubing, only does it because he/she is required to.


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 20, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Nope.
> 
> Nest person hates cubing, only does it because he/she is required to.


 
NEVER!

Next person plays Terraria


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 20, 2017)

Jackrum1220 said:


> NEVER!
> 
> Next person plays Terraria


Wuts that?

Next person knows what that is and thinks that I live under a rock


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

Nope. But I do know what terraria is and I used to play it!

Next person doesn't know that a V-cube 8 can shape shift


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 21, 2017)

AMCuber said:


> Nope. But I do know what terraria is and I used to play it!
> 
> Next person doesn't know that a V-cube 8 can shape shift


I've seen legoboyz3!'s shape shift, so I guess that's a no

Next person knows at LEAST 30 digits of pi


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 21, 2017)

Jackrum1220 said:


> I've seen legoboyz3!'s shape shift, so I guess that's a no
> 
> Next person knows at LEAST 30 digits of pi


296 is how many I know

I assume next knows at least 20 digits of e


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 22, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 296 is how many I know
> 
> I assume next knows at least 20 digits of e


Nope

Next person has a magnetic cube


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 22, 2017)

I do not.

Next person owns at least one cube that has been licked by a dog.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't even have a working phone lol.

Next person hates clock.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I don't even have a working phone lol.
> 
> Next person hates clock.


Correct! Next person hates 4x4, but loves 2x2.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Correct! Next person hates 4x4, but loves 2x2.


I enjoy both, but I definitely like 2x2 more.
Next person doesn't know their 3x3 PB single without looking it up.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I enjoy both, but I definitely like 2x2 more.
> Next person doesn't know their 3x3 PB single without looking it up.


Correct! All I know is that mines a 7.xx

Next person uses a GTS2 (normal, Moyu M (what I use), or cubicle M)


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Correct! All I know is that mines a 7.xx
> 
> Next person uses a GTS2 (normal, Moyu M (what I use), or cubicle M)


I am between a DIY GTS2 M and a GAN Air Ultimate.
Next person isn't wearing socks.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 29, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I am between a DIY GTS2 M and a GAN Air Ultimate.
> Next person isn't wearing socks.


Yep!

Nest person only practices these events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, Skewb, Square-one, Pyraminx. (what I practice)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 30, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yep!
> 
> Nest person only practices these events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, Skewb, Square-one, Pyraminx. (what I practice)


Nope. I also practice FMC and 3bld and I don't practice 555 and squandered

Next person is a 444 guy


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Nope. I also practice FMC and 3bld and I don't practice 555 and squandered
> 
> Next person is a 444 guy


Love it.

Nest person's favorite lube is silk.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 9, 2017)

I haven't tried all that many lubes, so.

Next person disappeared from the forums for a million years and is returning now.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> I haven't tried all that many lubes, so.
> 
> Next person disappeared from the forums for a million years and is returning now.


Exact opposite, I post all the time (300+ since June 1st)

Next person want Feliks to get the 4x4 WR average back.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 23, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Exact opposite, I post all the time (300+ since June 1st)
> 
> Next person want Feliks to get the 4x4 WR average back.


No, Sebastian weyer deserves it more.

I assume next wants the 3*3*3 WR single to be smashed by someone other than Feliks, mats or max


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 23, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> No, Sebastian weyer deserves it more.
> 
> I assume next wants the 3*3*3 WR single to be smashed by someone other than Feliks, mats or max


I want them to get the WR, but Im fine with lucas too.

Next person wants a replacement Wuque because theirs was stolen at their last comp. (Mine was )


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 25, 2017)

Still got mine, wouldn't mind another though.

next person is a big meanie.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 4, 2017)

If I know the person very well, yeah, otherwise I think I'm pretty nice.

Next person hates kilominx.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 8, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> If I know the person very well, yeah, otherwise I think I'm pretty nice.
> 
> Next person hates kilominx.


Kind of, Im indifferent. 

Next person loves GuoGuan.


----------



## Unearth (Aug 8, 2017)

Kind of, Im indifferent.

Next person prefers black over white/stickerless.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 8, 2017)

Unearth said:


> Next person prefers black over white/stickerless.


Yep, but I still can use stickerless/white and have the same times. In fact, my OH main is stickerless rn.

Next person doesn't recognize the band, "Green Day."


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Yep, but I still can use stickerless/white and have the same times. In fact, my OH main is stickerless rn.
> 
> Next person doesn't recognize the band, "Green Day."


Correct. Next person loves 2x2.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Correct. Next person loves 2x2.


It is my third favotite event, after Pyra and Squan.
Next person is not Competition Cuber.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 9, 2017)

Right you are.

Next person has less then 450 posts on ss.


----------



## WaffleCuber (Aug 10, 2017)

I have less then 450 loll. Next person has been cubing for over 5 years.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 10, 2017)

WaffleCuber said:


> I have less then 450 loll. Next person has been cubing for over 5 years.


Nope.
Next person is still subbed to MMAP


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 10, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Nope.
> Next person is still subbed to MMAP


No. 

Next person hates the Thunderclap v1


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 13, 2017)

Was my main for a while. Need to get my hands on the v2.

Next person is a dead user on Speedsolving for no reason


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 13, 2017)

Im the exact opposite. 

Next person knows that the thunderclap v2 is a lot worse then the v1 and doesn't want @Matt11111 to buy it.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 13, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Next person knows that the thunderclap v2 is a lot worse then the v1 and doesn't want @Matt11111 to buy it.


Dude, When I set it up, it was the best cube I have ever felt including M cubes, Cubicle labs, cosmic cubes, but now it isn't very good . 

Next person is worse on clock then 3x3.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 14, 2017)

Rip how'd you know 

Next person is easily click baited


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Rip how'd you know
> 
> Next person is easily click baited


Not really, but I am on Youtube vids.

Next person only has 1 tab open at the moment (I do)


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Not really, but I am on Youtube vids.
> 
> Next person only has 1 tab open at the moment (I do)



Nope.

I have four tabs.

Next person likes to eat bugs.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Uhhh... no.

Next person wonders who has the record for most posts in 1 month


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Next person wonders who has the record for most posts in 1 month


Not at all

Next person cares about like to post ratio.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 14, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Not at all
> 
> Next person cares about like to post ratio.


not really

Next person spilled food on themselves at the last meal they had.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> not really
> 
> Next person spilled food on themselves at the last meal they had.


Just a couple grains of rice

Next person is subbed to Nathan Wilson


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 14, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Just a couple grains of rice
> 
> Next person is subbed to Nathan Wilson


Yes, why wouldn't you be?

I assume next person want to get the UWR for 11x11x11


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Yes, why wouldn't you be?
> 
> I assume next person want to get the UWR for 11x11x11


Not really.

Next person has 30+ puzzles


----------



## applezfall (Aug 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Not really.
> 
> Next person has 30+ puzzles


not really
next person has a better official 2x2 average than me


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Nope, my best is 3.70, yours is 3.65.

Next person wants @Matt11111 to come back


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi.

Next person has more than one couch in their living room


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Next person has more than one couch in their living room


Nope. 

Next person has 2500+ posts


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 14, 2017)

Some day.

Next person doesn't have a sub 40 on FMC.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 14, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Some day.
> 
> Next person doesn't have a sub 40 on FMC.


official?then no unofficial?yes

next person has a better official pyra single than me


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't even have one at home lol.

Next person doesn't know what Nightcore is.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 14, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I don't even have one at home lol.
> 
> Next person doesn't know what Nightcore is.


I dont know what nightcore is lel
next person is better than me at skewb I avg 9


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

applezfall said:


> I dont know what nightcore is lel
> next person is better than me at skewb I avg 9


Yes.

Next person has less posts then I have likes.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 14, 2017)

Nope.

Next person has bought something from somebody on SS.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person has bought something from somebody on SS.


No. 

Next person is faster then me on 4x4 (I average 52-55)


----------



## applezfall (Aug 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> No.
> 
> Next person is faster then me on 4x4 (I average 52-55)


nope

next person wants lolben unbanned (ben1996123 and
*10461394944000*
)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

applezfall said:


> nope
> 
> next person wants lolben unbanned (ben1996123 and
> *10461394944000*
> )


I dont even know who he is lol.

Next person doesn't know if he likes the on or off topic discussion more.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I dont even know who he is lol.


Ur not a reil ss uzeer if u dunt no hu he iz


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 14, 2017)

Who is he, have I not been here for long enough??? Can you spell???


applezfall said:


> Ur not a reil ss uzeer if u dunt no hu he iz


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 15, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Next person doesn't know if he likes the on or off topic discussion more.


Nope, I like on topic better most of the time

Next person does know who Ben1996123 is.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Nope, I like on topic better most of the time
> 
> Next person does know who Ben1996123 is.


Sorry, no. I only recently joined.

Next person is *active* in 3+ conversations.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 15, 2017)

I have lots, but only in active in two

Next person isn't from Planet Earth


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 15, 2017)

I am from 82 G. Eridani c, (its quite a hot place)

next person has caught a fish while fishing.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 15, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Who is he, have I not been here for long enough??? Can you spell???


when u taelk abut lelben u has tu not gud spell k 
if you dont know who he is read this 3 links 
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_cubing_memes#lolben_.282009.29
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/8-16-second-3x3-solve-with-scramble-and-solution.18905/
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/so-theres-this-kid-on-youtube.13245/#post-199879


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I am from 82 G. Eridani c, (its quite a hot place)
> 
> next person has caught a fish while fishing.


1.

nezt person is from 82 G. Eridani c


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 15, 2017)

Wong!


Next people from 82 G. Eridani c ?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Wong!
> 
> 
> Next people from 82 G. Eridani c ?


No. 

Next person want the assumptions on this thread to go back to cubing.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 15, 2017)

No

Next person has at least 10 video games.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> No
> 
> Next person has at least 10 video games.


No. 

Next person have under 35 cubes.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 16, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> No.
> 
> Next person have under 35 cubes.


yes

next person is in pijamas


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 16, 2017)

applezfall said:


> yes
> 
> next person is in pijamas


Yes, at the time of original posting

I assume next person can actually speak English properly


----------



## applezfall (Aug 16, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Yes, at the time of original posting
> 
> I assume next person can actually speak English properly


but english is hard dud especialy spelling


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 16, 2017)

applezfall said:


> but english is hard dud especialy spelling


Whats your assumption?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 16, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Whats your assumption?


I assume he forgot to wright one.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 16, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I assume he forgot to wright one.


My assumption is that the next person is a grammer Nazi (I misspeled on purpese *Lenny*)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 16, 2017)

applezfall said:


> My assumption is that the next person is a grammer Nazi (I misspeled on purpese *Lenny*)


Ummmm... No.

Next person just broke their 5x5 PB buy 10 secs. (So happy about this, went from 2:00 to 1:49)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 17, 2017)

The last time I broke my PB on 5x5 was about 8 secs.

Next person doesn't know who Alan walker is.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 17, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> The last time I broke my PB on 5x5 was about 8 secs.
> 
> Next person doesn't know who Alan walker is.


I have heard that name

next person is a gramer nazi (mispelling on purpes)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 17, 2017)

applezfall said:


> next person is a gramer nazi


Not really, no cause I can't spell myself.

Next person knows what Ortega ZB is.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 17, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Not really, no cause I can't spell myself.
> 
> Next person knows what Ortega ZB is.


No.

Next person uses the WC edition of the new Rubiks-gan speed cube for a main (3x3, feet, bld, a cube in multi, OH, etc. (OH for me))


----------



## Zerksies (Aug 17, 2017)

I really don't like that cube.

The next person still uses cheat sheets to solve a cube


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 17, 2017)

Zerksies said:


> I really don't like that cube.
> 
> The next person still uses cheat sheets to solve a cube


No way. 

Next person is upset that he assumed that.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 17, 2017)

Not that much tbh


Next person has a sub 30 on a computer version of the 15 puzzle


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 18, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Not that much tbh
> 
> 
> Next person has a sub 30 on a computer version of the 15 puzzle


I cant even do one.

Next person hates their Weishi GTS.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 18, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Next person hates their Weishi GTS.


Kida, but I traded it for a Yuxin 7x7.

Next person buys from the Cubicle and only the Cubicle.


----------



## Zerksies (Aug 18, 2017)

Kinda, I favor them over SCS they are on the east coast and seem to have alot more selection. Not really exclusive yet.

Next person doesn't think they could solve a 13x13


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 18, 2017)

I really have no idea. 

Next persons school starts in 10 days.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 18, 2017)

We have kida started already, so nope


Next person is Competiton Cuber.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 19, 2017)

Nope

Next person's favorite color is blue


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 19, 2017)

When I was a kid I like Blue. Now, not anymore.
Next's person is someone who haVE no idea what to do here


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 19, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> When I was a kid I like Blue. Now, not anymore.
> Next's person is someone who haVE no idea what to do here


Whats here? This thread? In that case, your wrong.

Next person *will have or has* attended 10+ competitions this year. (I will have if I attend the rest of the comps Im signed up for.)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 19, 2017)

I've only been to 1 comp and might be never go to another comp this year.
Next person ever peed in the swimming pool.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 19, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> I've only been to 1 comp and might be never go to another comp this year.
> Next person ever peed in the swimming pool.


Do you mean never? Yes. 

Next person has 3+ fidget spinners.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 20, 2017)

Nope, zero

Next person has over 25 cubes


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 20, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Nope, zero
> 
> Next person has over 25 cubes


Yeah, I have like 31.

Next person is on before 7 a.m. right now.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 20, 2017)

Not on Sunday lol.
Next person have a test tommorow.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 20, 2017)

Definitely no

Next person has one dog


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 20, 2017)

Correct! His name is charming if anyone is wondering.

Next person has two cats.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 20, 2017)

No, 3 

Next person has been cubing for over 2 years


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 21, 2017)

over 3

next person prefers mozzarella over cheddar.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 21, 2017)

I dont even remember. Besides pizza, the only cheese I really like is american.

Next person has 4+ siblings.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 21, 2017)

No, 1.
Next person love Asian food.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 22, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> No, 1.
> Next person love Asian food.


Depends what kind.

Next person's school starts in 6 days.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 22, 2017)

Nope. I have kind of already started.

Next person has not graduated from school


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes
Next person is not feeling well today


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 22, 2017)

I just woke up, so kida.


Next person loves this thread.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 23, 2017)

Yep lol

Next person is sub 17 on 3x3


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes I am average around 15 seconds.
Next person is loves 4x4 event


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 23, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> Yes I am average around 15 seconds.
> Next person is loves 4x4 event


my second favorite event (my #1 is 3x3), so yes

Next person just woke up (up to 30 min ago).


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 23, 2017)

Nope.
Next person still watch SpongeBob


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 24, 2017)

Good grief no  Never have never will.

Next person is under 14


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 24, 2017)

applezfall said:


> nope
> 
> next person wants lolben unbanned (ben1996123 and
> *10461394944000*
> )



Just wondering, why are you obsessed with Ben? Stop trolling.

MOD EDIT: Removed hyperlink


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 24, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Good grief no  Never have never will.
> 
> Next person is under 14



Nope.

Next person knows how to tie a noose.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 24, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person knows how to tie a noose.


No. 

Next person usually wakes up before 7.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes
Next person will go to a comp next week


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> Yes
> Next person will go to a comp next week


Yes, Rally In The Valley

Next person is going to that competition.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 3, 2017)

Nope.
Next person witness Patrick Ponce's WR with their own eyes (Not on YouTube)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes!

Next person got a comp PB single in skewb (in the past 2 weeks)


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yes!
> 
> Next person got a comp PB single in skewb (in the past 2 weeks)


2 weeks ago today.
Next person's main event is not 3x3. By the way, @Competition Cuber what is your WCA ID?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 3, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> By the way, @Competition Cuber what is your WCA ID?


Why? It should be somewhere in the homeschool cubers thread.

And no, 3x3 is my main event, but sometimes it goes to 2x2 or 4x4.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 6, 2017)

Probably 
Next person has the Air SM


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 6, 2017)

In my dreams! I have a UM tho.

Next person has the new gans RSC.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

nope....i have a gan(this part was right) air 365

next person knows how to solve the 13x13(rare case..)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

I dont know, but I probaly could (I can do 4,5,6,7)

Next person has been to excatly 1 dozen comps


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

sorry..nope......(indeed i ahvent attented any comps till now)

Next person has a large collection of cubes(more than say, 10)


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> sorry..nope......(indeed i ahvent attented any comps till now)
> 
> Next person has a large collection of cubes(more than say, 10)


 my cube box collection consists of more than 30 I think so yes

I assume next throws out all their cube boxes


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

Yep, except for fancy boxes like valk, air, GTS2, but cardboard boxes, yeah.

Next person has a valk, GTS2 (regular or mass-produced M), and an air/U/UM/SM box.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 8, 2017)

nope(not all of them...u may be partially right.)

next person has a pb less than 7 sec...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes actually, 6.97.

Nest person has a Wuque, Aosu, and yuxin blue (thunderclap springs)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 10, 2017)

I havr wuque and an unused aosu which is broken. But not yuxin

Next person have both scs and cubicle puzzle.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2017)

No. 

Next person has silk and loves it.


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 16, 2017)

Nope, I don't have silk

I do have DNM37, though.

Next person is ranked top 10000 in the world for 3x3 average.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 17, 2017)

Yeah. 

Next person is top 500 in the world for squan single. (15.11!)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 18, 2017)

no, I am terrible at Squan.

Next person is Competition Cuber.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 18, 2017)

nope........

next person has a youtube channel with at least 90000 subscribers


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 18, 2017)

no.

Next person just got a Xinghen M (CH, GuoGuan, Cubicle, or DIY)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 18, 2017)

no, I don't have a Xinghen at all, and not a single magnetic cube.

Next person has the entire periodic table memorized.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 18, 2017)

Hahaha nope. 

Next person just started doing 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 20, 2017)

nope....planing to do so..

next person has at least 100 likes on this page...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 20, 2017)

No, but yes in total.

Next person uses a UM or SM for 3x3.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 20, 2017)

I have tried feliks' SM, it's a bit slow and not worth the $50 so I don't have one.

I assume that the next person would like to be considered a Cuber.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 20, 2017)

No. jk.

Next person hates the weishi, loves the wuhua.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 22, 2017)

nope...the wuhua is better...(at least thats what i think...lol)

next person has a cubing collection of less than 10.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes 

Next person has been cubing for more than 3 yrs


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

no.

Next person cant solve a megaminx.


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 24, 2017)

I actually can solve a meaminx

Next person can't solve a _*yottaminx*_


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 24, 2017)

correct.

Next person posts way to much.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 25, 2017)

...actually' i think its a relative term....depends on u...anyway if u want a ans. i would say no.....

next person has created at least 10 threads...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

IDK.

Next person only does OH when he's bored.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 25, 2017)

thats sooo.....true..

next person is @greentgoatgal


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 25, 2017)

Nope.

Next person is between the ages of 0 and infinity.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah, how did you guess?

Next person uses green GES in his air. (normal, UM, SM, or Ultimate)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Don't have an air but sm on the way.

Next person is in school right now


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

School year, yeah, but the school day is over.

Next person uses a Yuxin Huanglong for 7x7.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 25, 2017)

No tengo un 7x7.

Next person does not have a cube bigger than a 7x7


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

nope.

Next person has <4 tabs open right now.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 26, 2017)

Yep, 3. I had 5 open just like 3 seconds ago though lol. 

Next person is under the age of 14


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 26, 2017)

Yep. 

Next person loves pyra and hates mega.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 27, 2017)

Vice versa

Next person's least favorite event is OH


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 27, 2017)

That I do, yes.

Next person can't even solve a mega.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 27, 2017)

I can too lol

Next person's largest cube is a 7x7


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 27, 2017)

5x5 

Next person is terrible at math.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 28, 2017)

no.

Next person loves 2x2.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 28, 2017)

not at all!!! i think its the worst event there is(next to fewest moves challange which i think is pretty very dumb.....lol)

nxt person has a ghost cube and can solve it under a min....


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 28, 2017)

No and no lol

Next person does not have a ghost cube


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 29, 2017)

that right.......

nxt person is the topper in his grade....


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 29, 2017)

Im homeschooled so yes.

Next person is homeschooled.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes

Next person has only 1 shape mod and it is a mirror cube


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 29, 2017)

nope..actually i have 2....

nxt person plays coc(clash of clans...just in case u might wonder)


----------



## NewbieCuber (Sep 29, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> nxt person plays coc(clash of clans...just in case u might wonder)



I'm more of a Skyrim player.

The next poster never let's their peas touch their potatoes.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 30, 2017)

correct.

Next person cant get coc on his platform so ended getting castle clash.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 1, 2017)

No, not a gamer

Next person has been cubing for over 1.5 yrs


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 1, 2017)

barely.

Next person started cubing in Jan 2016


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 1, 2017)

Dec 2016

Next person went to 3 comps this year


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 1, 2017)

not even one...lol

nxt person has never been to a national comp......


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 1, 2017)

correct, unless world's counts.

Next person is going to maryland next weekend.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 1, 2017)

No

I assume next will post before 22:00 BST


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 1, 2017)

I have no idea lol

Next person live in the northeast


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 2, 2017)

yeah.....india,specifically

nxt person has a wca id startin with the no. 2....lucky case....lol


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 2, 2017)

yep.

Next person prefers gan over qiyi and moyu.


----------



## NewbieCuber (Oct 2, 2017)

Never tried a Gan (although I'd love to have one)

The next person has a Personal Best 3x3 solve under 4 minutes (That should be easy  )


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 2, 2017)

Obviously 

I assume next is sub15 with a sub10 PB single


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 2, 2017)

yep, 6.97 single, average 11.

Next person has 10+ sub-8 solves.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 5, 2017)

in my dreams man............(its a no)

nxt person love the cube in my profile pic......lol


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 5, 2017)

IDK what type of 5x5 that is, so no.

Next person doesn't do OH.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 6, 2017)

actually, i do

nxt person loves weilong GTS over gan 565 air(non magnetic).............its kind of a review basically as i have confusion in them


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 6, 2017)

nonononono- I love gan 

Next person wants the SM over the Yuexiao Pro M


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 6, 2017)

yup...

nxt person wants to do the rubiks clock but cant because of some reason....


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 6, 2017)

wrong. No interest in clock.

Next person prefers the Air over the valk


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 7, 2017)

thats right 

nxt person is @Competition Cuber ...(do u think we r the only ones posting here??..watch the last 10 posts in this thread)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 8, 2017)

Nope
Next person will have a official sub 18 3x3 Single.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 8, 2017)

Yea

Next person should be doing homework right now


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 9, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Yea
> 
> Next person should be doing homework right now



Yea buddy....

EDIT: next person forgot to make an assumption...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 9, 2017)

no

Next person has the day off from school right now.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 9, 2017)

I wish


The next person has never solved a 7x7


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 9, 2017)

I haven't ever solved a 7x7


The next person uses a Qiyi Wuque as their main 4x4


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 9, 2017)

I dont do 4x4.... Yet

Next persons favorite lays chip flavor is BBQ

What’s the point of this thread anyway?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 10, 2017)

yup

next person has a youtube channel


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

nope

Next person is a GAN person


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 10, 2017)

Don't have any yet, so nope


next person has a 13x13


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 10, 2017)

Some day.


Next person has less then 150 posts.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

hahaha... nope

Next person goes on the forum way, _way_ to much.


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 11, 2017)

yup

next person thinks floppy cube should be an event


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 11, 2017)

Nope.
Next person do feet as main event.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 11, 2017)

Never

nxt person has a cube in his hand now.....


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 12, 2017)

no, but there is a 2x2 beside me right now. 

next person loves potatoes.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 12, 2017)

Yup...(It depends actually in what form they are...lol)

nxt person has no magnetic cubes....


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 14, 2017)

Wrong. I have a Valk M, GTS2 M, Yuexiao M, YAN3 M, Xinghen M, Wingy skewb, Moyu Magnetic skewb, Moyu magnetic pyra, and an x-man bell pyra.

Next person uses the Bell or moyu mag pyra


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

yup....moyu mag pyra

nxt person can not solve a 17x17x17 (most likely )


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 15, 2017)

yep

Next person uses the Bell _instead_ the moyu magn pyra.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

nope...
nxt person is @The Cubing Potato


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 15, 2017)

Nope 

Next person has never been to a comp


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 15, 2017)

wrong

Next person thinks its sad that I have 900 posts and only have been on ss for a couple months.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 15, 2017)

Nope

I assume next is opposed to Rubik's lawsuit against the cubicle even though they've never ordered from them


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 15, 2017)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES Ive ordered from them tho.

Next person now hates Rubiks now.

I almost want to trade my WC edition RSC at TJHSST fall now.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 15, 2017)

Already did

I assume next wants to make a video where they throw a Rubik's brand out of their roof( I wonder if it'd do better than my mf3rs did from my bedroom)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 15, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Already did
> 
> I assume next wants to make a video where they throw a Rubik's brand out of their roof( I wonder if it'd do better than my mf3rs did from my bedroom)


Yes please.

Next person remembers when the yuexiao came out.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 17, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Next person remembers when the yuexiao came out.


No, I was cubing then but not actively updating myself on news 

I assume next has over 500 posts


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 17, 2017)

No

Next person is @Competition Cuber


----------



## grasoga (Oct 19, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Next person is @Competition Cuber



I am not a competition cuber. My best time on solve for 3x3 is 29 seconds. This may sound slow to most of you but I assure you it is something I am personally very proud of!

Next person is attending university right now and is a history major


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 20, 2017)

nope, high school, and I don't even like history kek

next person just lost The Game. c:


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 21, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> nope, high school, and I don't even like history kek
> 
> next person just lost The Game. c:


Nope. The next person started cubing in 2015.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 21, 2017)

Nope

I assume next has no WCA ID


----------



## applezfall (Oct 22, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Nope
> 
> I assume next has no WCA ID


I do have one.Next person is better than me at megaminx


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 22, 2017)

Correct (At least officially)! Your single is still .2 better than mine tho.

Next person would shoot a clock if they got the chance.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 22, 2017)

ANGRY111 AT A POINT I WAS SUB 8 ON CLOCK

next person's WCA ID is from 2014 or older


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 23, 2017)

not even close. 



next person person has speedsolving account (lol!)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 1, 2017)

I see you are not a risk-taking person 

Next person has never been to a competition


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 1, 2017)

Incorrect been to more than 20

Next person uses top-first on pyra


----------



## applezfall (Nov 1, 2017)

L4e 4 the win 
Next person is from Europe


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes but hopefully not in the European union in three years

I assume next read this post while doing 2x2x2 with feet


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 1, 2017)

I am from Italy 
(And L4E is BJ)

Next person has an official feet mean


----------



## applezfall (Nov 1, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> (And L4E is BJ)


No it's not there are a lot of sub/low 3 l4e solvers


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 2, 2017)

your question is...


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 2, 2017)

Next person is a human


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 2, 2017)

Matter of opinion

Has a GTS2


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 2, 2017)

Not exactly  

Next person is duncan bannon


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

Wow your good!

Is sub 1.25 on 4x4


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 3, 2017)

No - pb is 1:32. I haven't practiced 4x4 in forever.

Next person does not like 2x2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

I like 2x2, learning CLL now

Next person has 3+ goats


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 3, 2017)

I have 6 

Next person's favorite event is pyraminx


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

Ages ago. Now I hate it

Next person can do BLD


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes  First success yesterday

Next person can not do BLD


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

True

Next person has a friend that is a Cuber (in your school)


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

Well I have a friend that used to cube so, half?

Next person is using a tablet to type


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

iPad


next person hates Clock


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

Yeeep

Next persons first name starts with a D and last name starts with a B


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 3, 2017)

First name yes last no

I assume nexts first name starts with R and last name P


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

Nope to both

Next person is sub 10min on 6x6


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes and sub5 

I assume next learned how to solve a cube off YouTube


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

Yep

Next person has 2 feet means.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 3, 2017)

No, maybe I should do more feet solving- I have the big sail

I assume next did not learn to solve a 3x3x3 off YouTube


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

I did learn of YouTube

The next person like Manchester United ( A soccer/football team)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 4, 2017)

Never heard of them

Next person has one dog


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 4, 2017)

yup

next person likes pickles but hates them on burgers


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 4, 2017)

I like both ways

Next person started cubing in 2014


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

No

I assume next will be one of the threads robot stalkers


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

My true Identity 


I assume the next person is not fast at skewb.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes

I assume next is slow at the majority of WCA events


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

Sub 6.5 on 2x2, Sub 12 on Pyra, Sub 28 on 3x3.... YES. Don’t bring it up.....


The next person is a hater of 4 blind


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 5, 2017)

Never tried it. But I'm liking regular BLD. 

Next person is sub 1 bld.


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Haven't got a success

Next person has a sub 15 single


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

For 3x3x3 yes, sub10, too. For 3bld my pb is DNS

I assume next has a huanglong NxNxN


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Nope 

Next person isn't sponsored by a cube retailer or company


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

Im sponsored by my own cube retailer at school, do idk

I assume next has ordered from the cubicle


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes

The next person has over 1200 subscribers on there YouTube channel.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 6, 2017)

No  26

Next person does not have a YouTube channel


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 6, 2017)

correct


I assume the next person is Duncan Bannon


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

lol

i assume the next person has a sub-7 solve officially


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 8, 2017)

I wish.

Next person is sub-12 (on 3x3)


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 8, 2017)

No

I assume next is sub-x on 3x3x3
X=✓π×23/2x✓2


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't know and no I'm not going to try to find out lol

Next person is sub 15


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes on 3x3x3

I assume next averages over 4 times longer? on 4x4x4 than 3x3x3


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 8, 2017)

Waaay over 4x as long. I don't practice 4x4 much. 

Next person is sub 3 on 2x2


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 9, 2017)

no


next person holds a uwr in mirror blocks


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 9, 2017)

No

Next person has been to fewer than 5 comps


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 9, 2017)

Yep, sadly

I assume nexts 5x5x5 average is over 10x longer than their 3x3x3 average


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 9, 2017)

WAY. 

Next person want Kliomix in WCA over Reid cube.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't think either should be added

Next person does not have a redi cube


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 9, 2017)

I dont

Next person has 2 dogs


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 9, 2017)

Yep

Next person's favorite movie is star wars


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 9, 2017)

Nah

Next person prefers Half brights over full brights.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 9, 2017)

Stickerless so I don't know
I assume next uses a stickerless 7x7x7 as their main


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 9, 2017)

I do use Stickerless 5x5 but dont own a 7x7(But i would get one in Stickerless)

Next persons pb is 9.118


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 10, 2017)

No. Off by like .5 something seconds 

Next person's 2x2 pb is sub 2


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

yes


next person lubes their cubes with vaseline


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 14, 2017)

Low on self-esteem so you run on Vaseline... nah not that desperate

Next person has no idea what song I quoted


Spoiler



So they googled it, then opened this


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 15, 2017)

no clue


next person worships blade cubes


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 15, 2017)

No

Next person does not have a mirror cube


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 17, 2017)

correct


next person plays electric bass in gr.9 band


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 17, 2017)

no. 

Nest person likes my new PB sheet.


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 18, 2017)

yup


next person has never seen the movie gremlins


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 20, 2017)

no

Next person likes skewb, squan, and pyra.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 20, 2017)

Not really

I assume next person is not @Competition Cuber


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 20, 2017)

wrong

Next person has been to 12+ competitions


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 24, 2017)

no


next person loves cheese


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 24, 2017)

It's okay

I assume next is sub13.4780001 on 3x3


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes

Next person has a 3x3 PB single faster then the 3x3 official WR average.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 26, 2017)

No, my on is 9.118

I assume next has solved an 8x8 in under 15 minutes


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 27, 2017)

lol no.

Next person has at least 12 sub-8 singles


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 27, 2017)

For 2x2 yes

I assume next owns an 8x8


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Dec 3, 2017)

no


I think next person has iPhone X


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 3, 2017)

Way too expensive, if I had that sort of money i'd like a 13x13 and the yuxin haunglong series


I assume next has a 6x6 that is not a wuhua, wuhua V2 or yuxin red.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah, a garbage moyu weishi.

Next person will say no.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 3, 2017)

[ Last word of previous posters post] to what

I assume next is sub10 on a 3x3


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Dec 3, 2017)

no my average is 30 seconds.

I assume next person has been cubing since 2006


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 3, 2017)

No sadly not

I assume next is a self confessed noob


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 4, 2017)

No, Im faster then you.

Next person prefers 5x5 to 4x4


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Not sure, how do you stop a wushuang being slow even with DNM37 and lubicle one (and silk) in it 

I assume next person can solve a square one


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yep.

I assume the next person is faster than me.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 27, 2017)

I think so

I assume next person is slower than me


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 28, 2017)

wrong, intermediate cuber
Check it out please and press the red button saying 'ebircsbus' backwards

I assume next has been on the speedsolving forum for less than a year.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes

Next person does not have a sub 10 official single


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 28, 2017)

No, I think I've got about 7 unofficial though.

I assume next considers themselves slow


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 28, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> No, I think I've got about 7 unofficial though.
> 
> I assume next considers themselves slow


No, 13 is decent but I can definitely improve

Next person should be asleep right now


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't think so.

Next person likes baseball.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 28, 2017)

Not really but it's OK

I assume next has solved a 7x7 sub6


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 28, 2017)

No. 

I assume the next person has a sub-40 4x4 single.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 28, 2017)

No, sadly not.

I assume next has an official sub12 single


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 28, 2017)

Nope, I choke in comp

Next person is @cuber314159


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 28, 2017)

Nope. 

I assume the next person has never done FMC.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 28, 2017)

Not really, but I sometimes just do efficient cfop solves. I got a 32 once lol

Next person does not have a Gan cube


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

WRONG!!( Gan 356 Air Limited, profile pic)
Next person is sub 1 milisecond in 13x13.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 29, 2017)

1001010101001 said:


> WRONG!!( Gan 356 Air Limited, profile pic)
> Next person is sub 1 milisecond in 13x13.


No, I'm only sub 1 second.

Next person is good at math


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

No. 
Next person is @JustAnotherGenericCuber


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2017)

No

I assume next person is going to be boring say 'I assume next person is [insert name of a Cuber here]'


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 29, 2017)

I dont know, I cant predict the future.

Next person is 1001010101001, cuber314159, or JustAnotherGenericCuber


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes

I assume next person has a current average of 50 of 10.897


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 29, 2017)

no, but my PB ao50 is 10.873. My current ao50 is 11.368 tho.

Next person is slower then my PB ao50 in 3x3.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah, sadly @Competition Cuber is slow though...

I assume next has a PB AO5 that is sub10


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes.

Next person has a faster 3x3 PB single then me.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 30, 2017)

I strongly doubt it

I assume next person has a qiyi wuque


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Dec 31, 2017)

Nope.

I assume the next person has a Valk.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes, if having a missing corner piece counts or the valk power counts.

I assume next has a qiyi wushuang and has an official sub2 single with it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah, got two of them.

Next person owns a magnetic 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2018)

No, only 3x3s

I assume next person has 6 MF3RS2s all set up differently and one with far too much lubicle black in it.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

Nope.

I assume the next person has solved a 4x4 bld at least once.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

lol nope.

Next person only cares about PB single.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Nope.

The next person has at least 10 3x3s.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes, probably more than 30

Next person knows where my profile pic comes from.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2018)

No idea haha

The next person is homophobic


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

What does that mean?

Next person has a 1x1 (or any non-WCA NxN)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 5, 2018)

Does a 1x1 pyraminx count?

The next person hates coffee.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Correct.
The next person can't solve a 3x3


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 5, 2018)

Wrong. Do you know what forum you're on?

The next person has a GAN UM.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2018)

Yep!
The next person has never been to a competition


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Sydney Champs 2017.
The next person is male.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep.

The next person has a Rubik's 2.0 3x3.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep, except it's modded into Fischer.
The next person likes minxes


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

Nah
The next person has never solved a 3x3x5


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

That would be correct lol

Next person lives outside the US


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Correct


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Correct


Now you have to make an assumption about the next person.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 6, 2018)

The next person is @WombatWarrior17


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

Nope!
The next person uses an iPhone 6


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 6, 2018)

I wish I had a phone.

Next person is lives in the USA


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

Um no.

I assume next wanted brexit to happen.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 10, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> I assume next wanted brexit to happen.


what does that mean?

Next person is a sub 30


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm nearly sub-13 so yep
Next person has never solved a gigaminx


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 10, 2018)

I Have actually, it takes a long time.

I assume next has solved a teraminx.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 10, 2018)

Nope.

I assume the next person has a YouTube channel.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 10, 2018)

Intermediate Cuber

I assume next can solve a 1x3x3


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2018)

Yep, they're quite simple.

Next person has no profile picture (just the question mark)


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 10, 2018)

nope.
next person can't solve a squan(square-1)


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 13, 2018)

nope, i can solve one.

Next person can solve a 2x2


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes

Next person is sub 13


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

yes.

Next person is not @Matt11111


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

nope.
next person is slower than me


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 13, 2018)

Dont think so, you are very slow

I assume next has not solved a gigaminx


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

Nope.
Next person has touched a 17x17


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

Nope.
Next person has touched a 17x17


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2018)

Correct

I assume next person has never touched a 8x8


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

NOpe.
The next person likes vcubes


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 17, 2018)

No

I assume next person has a box of grapes in their fridge but does not know how many grapes are in that box


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

wrong. We have a _bag_ of grapes in our fridge and I dont know how are in that box though.

Next person just broke 2 3x3 PBs in the last week


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 18, 2018)

No

I Assume lnext person is regularly on the OTD


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 19, 2018)

What is OTD?
The next person is sub 5 on 3x3. (pls reply Feliks)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 19, 2018)

no sorry. Dont even have a sub-5 single. or sub-5.5 or sub-6. or sub-6.5

Next person uses the xman bell pyraminx


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 19, 2018)

No, I would probably use moyu magnetic or maybe yuxin 

I assume next person has a cubicle 1x1


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 20, 2018)

It hasn’t shipped yet.
Next person has fallen asleep during BLD.(lol)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 20, 2018)

No 

I assume next person has 15 3x3s


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 21, 2018)

No 
Next person is cuber314159


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes

I assume next person thinks the last post was boring.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes
Next person uses cfop


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes

I assume next uses beginners method


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 21, 2018)

no.

Next person uses wuque for 4x4 (non magnetic or magnetic)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, of course

I assume next person uses a wushuang (M/NM) for 5x5


----------



## IWantYourWR (Jan 22, 2018)

Nope, getting my first 5x5 in the mail soon.

Next person will like Harry Potter and live in Nashville


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 22, 2018)

NEVER, and no.

Next person uses an asian brand 3x3 for their main.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 22, 2018)

Of course

I assume next person will visit qiyi in London 1-3 February 2018


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Jan 22, 2018)

no, too expensive


I assume next person likes pickle flavour chips


----------



## IWantYourWR (Jan 22, 2018)

Hell yeah I do

I assume next person has a yuxin little magic


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 22, 2018)

no. 

Next person is a human


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 23, 2018)

Well what do you think the forum robots are for? Yes.

I assume next person is American.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 23, 2018)

yes. From virginia. 

Next person's favorite star wars movie was either the force awakens, rogue 1, or the last jedi.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 23, 2018)

Idk

I assume next lives on a continent on earth but has a cube more than 10km from their home.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes, if you count stolen cubes. Otherwise, no.

Next person uses thecubicle.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 23, 2018)

Have done.

I assume next has ordered from magiccubemall


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Nope. 
Next person has a 3x3


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 30, 2018)

Of course

I added next has a 1x1


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ye


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 31, 2018)

Next assumption?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 1, 2018)

The next person is pi cuber


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 1, 2018)

Kind of... I am @cuber314159

I assume next person will not write my username in their post correctly


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 9, 2018)

how did you know, @cuber314159265358979323846264338327?

next person listens to the dlsone podcast


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 9, 2018)

No, might do if I have too much time

I assume next can calculate the area of a circle with a radius of 4.591cm to the nearest micrometer and will write it in their post.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 9, 2018)

66.21623114724773... cm
(What a coincidence, I have a math test on Monday about geometry)

Next person is an Apple/iOS user.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 10, 2018)

No

I assume next person has posted on this thread at least 10 times


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes

Next person watches JRCuber.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes, I have and will probably continue to do so

I assume next person started this thread


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 10, 2018)

No

Next person has a YouTube channel with 1000+ subs


----------



## AMCuber (Feb 12, 2018)

No. 

Next person has a Gans of some sort


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 12, 2018)

Air S(M).
Next person can't do 2x2.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm slow at 2*2(6-7 average)


I assume next doesn't have many cubes


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 12, 2018)

I have between 40-45, so it depends what you think.

Next person has won a weekly comp event before.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 16, 2018)

nope

next perosn can this read setnacne pretty easliy, depsite the ovbious splleing erorrs.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 17, 2018)

Yep. 

Next person has a comp tomorrow.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 17, 2018)

No 

Next person knows at least one programming language


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 17, 2018)

No



Next person speaks more than just English.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 18, 2018)

A little Spanish, not that fluent though


Next person lives on the east coast of the US


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

No, 

next is not from where they live(being bornt in a different place you live)


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 18, 2018)

no

next person has a sub 5 comp pb 2x2


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

Nope, but will most likely in my next one

Next one holds a city record for Pyraminx


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 18, 2018)

I think so..... Nobody that I know cubes in my town.


Next person has a official 7x7 Average.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't even own a 7x7 or 6x6



Next one does not own an 8x8 or bigger nxnxn puzzle


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 19, 2018)

i don't

next person makes cubing videos


----------



## Kumato (Feb 19, 2018)

nope
next person is 20 or younger


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 19, 2018)

yep.

next person likes tomatoes.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes!!!!
Next person did not know kumato is a type of tomato


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 19, 2018)

no, i didnt

next person did not know teboecubes is a type of speedsolving username


----------



## Kumato (Feb 19, 2018)

WOW!!!!one!!!!!!!one hundred and une!!!!

I did not

Next person hates pyraminx


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 20, 2018)

Nope, pyraminx is my 3rd or 4th favorite event.

Next person is sub 10


----------



## Kumato (Feb 20, 2018)

I wished....
23 sec global average

next person has gone to a comp


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes

I assume next person has not been to a comp


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 21, 2018)

Nope, Got one soon though!


Next person is sub 3.54 on 2x2 (Global)


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 22, 2018)

Nope, around sub-5

Next person has a YouTube Red subscription


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 23, 2018)

no.

Next person prefers my new avatar to my old one


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 23, 2018)

#StandByTheCubicle

The next person does not like fish.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 23, 2018)

I do sometimes, but not all the time. It depends on how it is cooked.

Next person has an order processing/in the mail.


Duncan Bannon said:


> #StandByTheCubicle


lol thats why I did it. I wanted a labs logo, but couldn't find on small enough. Ill keep looking though.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes

I assume next person supports the cubicle


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Yep


Next person like salmon (fish)


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 24, 2018)

No

Next person is a human


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes...

I assume next has an 8x8 success


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 24, 2018)

No, I don’t have one

Next person has a 7BLD success


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

I cant do 3Bld 


Next person is allergic to peanuts.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 24, 2018)

No, I still don’t like them though
(I was also thinking mike Hughey was gonna answer lol)

Next person is subscribed to JPerm


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Yep


Next person plays soccer or football.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 25, 2018)

Out of PE class, no. I played soccer for a team, when I was, like, four or something, but not since.

Next person calls it soccer (not football)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 25, 2018)

Si



Next person thinks that SM is overated.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes

I assume next uses the valk piio2er


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 25, 2018)

What’s a valk piio2er? No, I don’t use a valk _power, _if that’s what you mean.

Next person lives in the EST time zone


----------



## ypermcuber (Feb 28, 2018)

Nope I'm in California.

Next person hates square-1


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 14, 2018)

YES
Next person uses CFOP (which is like, 90% of cubers)


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes

Next person has a 4x4


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 14, 2018)

Of course

I assume next has an 8x8


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

Nope.

Next person has been to over 8 states for more than 1 day.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 15, 2018)

Yep! California, Oregon, Utah, Wyoming, Nebraska, Florida, Hawaii, Massachusetts, Illinois, 
South and North Dakota

Next person doesn't have a profile picture


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes

I assume next thinks I should get a profile picture


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah. Why not?

Next person has an unofficial 3x3 PB single that is sub-3x3 official WR average


----------



## CarterBen (Mar 16, 2018)

I hope I had, hahaha!

The next person has a pet chihuahua at home.


----------



## ypermcuber (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes (i wish)

Next person loves the Redi cube


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep

Next is not a world record holder in 3x3


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 18, 2018)

Sadly, yes

I assume next has no NRs


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes

I assume the next person solves white cross


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 20, 2018)

You’re 1/6 right, I’m color neutral.

Next person has been to 5+ competitions.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 20, 2018)

No 4 so far

I assume next person is already registered for their next comp


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 20, 2018)

Yep

I assume next persons main is either
Gts 2 m or gans air sm


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 21, 2018)

No, I use valk.
Next person has a Rubik's clock.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 21, 2018)

Nope, I have a lingao that’s not even comp legal.

Next person likes 7x7 better than 6x6.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2018)

Nope...

Next person prefers green over pink


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah

Next person has 100+ cubes


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 22, 2018)

No.
Next person has an official sub-10 wca time.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 22, 2018)

No, but my overall PB is 9.36.I average ~17.

Next person is sub 15 globally


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep

Next person buys from the cubicle


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nope, I buy them from my local internet store.
Next person has a Rubik's brand.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep

Next person lives in America


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 22, 2018)

Yea

Next person is subscribed to RedKB


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes
Next person has a 10X10


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 23, 2018)

No

I assume next has a non WCA puzzle


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes

Next person has a cube that starts with the first letter of their first name (for example, my first name starts with a D and I have a *d*ollar store 3x3, or if your name starts with an R and you have a *R*edi Cube, or if your name starts with an S and you have a *S*hengshou 5x5, etc.)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 23, 2018)

No cubes that start with "D".

Next person thinks max will beat feliks at 2019 us nats.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 23, 2018)

Sadly i think so

Next person prefers stickerless over stickered


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 23, 2018)

Of course 

I assume next thinks this is a cop out:

I assume next is slow


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 23, 2018)

I am slow
Next person has a yj 4X4


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nope

Next person is sub 20 avg


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes
Next person is going to another comp this year.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes

Next Person has a comp next saturday and hasn't practiced at all.

E: this was in response to the 10x10 but the post above works as well.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't have a comp next Saturday.
Next person has a mastermorphix.


----------



## ypermcuber (Apr 3, 2018)

No

Next person has a dayan panshi


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nope

Next person has a gan puzzle


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 4, 2018)

Nope
Next person has a sub-10 cubing friend.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 4, 2018)

Nope

Next person likes Bill Wang


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 4, 2018)

Nope
Next person likes non cubers.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 5, 2018)

Nope
Next person says Nope


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 5, 2018)

Shoot i dunno what to say

Next person owns a 3x3


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes, a Yan3, a Guanlong, a few more Guanlongs, a Qiyi Warrior W, and a 5.8 cm Qiyi Sail.

Next person went to a competition this March.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 5, 2018)

Yep

Next person i between 12-15 yrs of age


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes
Next person is from the US


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

No
Next person says no( you have to say yes or no)


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Yneos
Next person can solve a rubix clock


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

Stop being a non cuber. 
Next person says rubix instead of rubiks


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Stop being a *no*n cuber.


i say rubix for the lols


1001010101001 said:


> 1001010101001 said:
> 
> 
> > 1001010101001 said:
> ...


Next person's signature is what non cuber says


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes... I just peel the stickers off.
Next person peels the stickers off


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes, i peeled it off twice.
First time is when i can't solve.
I did it on purpose for fun on my second peel.
Next person can make something like this:


1001010101001 said:


> 1001010101001 said:
> 
> 
> > 1001010101001 said:
> ...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

Spoiler






Spoiler






> > Spoiler
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



hi


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hahahaha you failed at the end
Next person is sub 15


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sub 20.
I corrected it
Next person is tnk251


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes, i am not.
Next person is 100101010101001


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

No I’ll not 1001010101001
I’m. 10010101001


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> No
> Next person is from earth


Yes
Next person lives on mars


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

No
Next person fakes a quote


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

No
Next person is a rubik's cube


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 6, 2018)

Yep (jk)

Next person has never been to a national competition


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't know...
Next person lost his cube in a comp


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes sadly. Someone at turamurra school will be picking a Wuque up and thinking, look a colourful rubric cube.
Next person likes rubric cubes.


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice rubric

Next person uses left hand as OH main hand


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes
Next person's pb (of anything) is 17 secods


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yea
For OH

next person is sub 1 4x4


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

I wish.
Next person is sub 20 on 3x3


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep (sub 13)

Next person has been cubing for over 2 years


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes
Next person has an (under) 10 yr old cubing friend


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nope

Next person lives On the east side if the US


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nope
Next person is Mastercuber04


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep

Next person became a member jan 14 2018


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes
Next person never been to comps before


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nope

Next person is an alien from jupiter


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes No of course not

Next person has lived on Earth their whole life.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes
Next person thinks that the earth is flat


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nope the earth is actualy a pyramid
Im telling you the government is hiding this from us

Next person thinks eggs are a good breakfast


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

No idea, an eggxample please?
Next person thinks cutting earth with a giant knife can turn it into twisty puzzle.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 7, 2018)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-would-you-like-your-eggs.68391/

Yes
Next person is tnk251


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Well obviously (not)

Next person hates feet


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

If i hate my feet then i will just cut my feet off. But they are still here.
Next person hates one hand


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

I do not hate either of my hands so i guess i dont hate one hand

Next person has never gotten a sub 10 single in comp


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 7, 2018)

No

Next person has 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 subscribers


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nope

Next person is a cuber


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes
Next person is a non cuber


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes...no.
Next person hates his limbs.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 8, 2018)

Heck no
Next person hates himself


----------



## Kumato (Apr 9, 2018)

YAY!
next person agrees OLL and PLL parity is easy


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Parity? Reduction is so last... ummm decade? I use K4/KBCM/Lewis
Next person uses redux/yau/hoya for big cubes


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 9, 2018)

Yau for 4x4, Redux for 5+

Next person uses Yau5


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 9, 2018)

No
Next person uses hexagonal francisco on 3x3


----------



## Kumato (Apr 9, 2018)

No, that method is just a joke, I use fluffy alligator....
JK, Fridrich

Next person uses Roux


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 9, 2018)

No
Next person hates cfop


----------



## lilKriT (Apr 30, 2018)

True. Roux main here since I discovered it!

Next person is awesome.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 30, 2018)

I hope so
Next person hates 1x1


----------



## tnk351 (May 1, 2018)

Yes, it's boring.
Next person has at least 1 sub 9.999999999999989 solve


Spoiler



the 8 is not a typo


----------



## cuber314159 (May 1, 2018)

Yes, quite a few

I assume next person has a better ranking for 3x3 than 2x2


----------



## Mastercuber04 (May 1, 2018)

yes

Next person hates 7x7


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

I don't know I have only done it once
Next person is the person that
Posts below me


----------



## Mastercuber04 (May 1, 2018)

How did you know

Next person has solved a 3x3


----------



## tnk351 (May 2, 2018)

Yes
Next person had accidentally hit Terms of service when writing a comment


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 2, 2018)

No
Next person plays roblox


----------



## tnk351 (May 2, 2018)

Yes
Next person plays minecraft


----------



## CarterBen (May 2, 2018)

Nope.
The next person loves spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

Yes
Next person has more 3x3s than non wca cubes.


----------



## LeeryLangers (May 3, 2018)

Yes
Next person thinks 2x2 single matters


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

No
Next person is sub 5 on something


----------



## LeeryLangers (May 3, 2018)

I’m sub 5 in 2x2. Not anything else though.
Next person thinks skewb is a bad event


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

Uhh not really
Next person speaks 2 languages


----------



## LeeryLangers (May 3, 2018)

Yep, French
Next person is sponsored


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

No
Next person uses gan


----------



## CarterBen (May 3, 2018)

Nope.
The next person owns a car.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 3, 2018)

No
Next person:
Name starts with tnk and ends with 351
Has a pb of 9.4
Uses CFOP
Plays roblox
Is bad at cubing(at least compared to feliks)
Likes cubin memes.


----------



## LeeryLangers (May 4, 2018)

Hm. Not quite I’m afraid. 
Next person is at school


----------



## tnk351 (May 4, 2018)

Yes, computer class


1001010101001 said:


> No
> Next person:
> Name starts with tnk and ends with 351
> Has a pb of 9.4
> ...


haha nice lol
Next person is a cuber


----------



## teboecubes (May 4, 2018)

Woaj houw diid yuo kno?

Next person is subscribed to cyotheking


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 4, 2018)

Nah
Next person will say woaj.


----------



## LeeryLangers (May 4, 2018)

Woaj, how know you?
Next person doesn’t need know who MMAP is


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 5, 2018)

No, what's MMAP???!?!?!?
Next person says yes


----------



## tnk351 (May 5, 2018)

yes
Next person is stupid


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 6, 2018)

No
Next person has a V-cube 34 (well, Vcube likes big cubes)


----------



## tnk351 (May 6, 2018)

No
Next person has a 33x33


----------



## cuber314159 (May 6, 2018)

No sadly not

I assume next person wants to see Feliks solve a 10x10


----------



## tnk351 (May 7, 2018)

Not really
Next person will still lose even if feliks uses a rubiks brand.


----------



## Kumato (May 8, 2018)

Most likely

next person wants to make a thread about cubing memes (anyone....?)


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

I love memes so... yes.

Next person posts on an ipod touch


----------



## AwesomeARC (Feb 10, 2019)

Nope.

Next person wants to see this thread revived.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 11, 2019)

Definitely NOT
Next person posts here 
|
|
V


----------



## Kumato (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow! Am I gonna have to cover my web cam? 

Next person is posting from their Samsung smart fridge.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 11, 2019)

Lol nope
Next person is the next person but he probably will not be the next person for long, however he might Be the next person indefinitlely. Also, this person is Kumato?


----------



## Kumato (Feb 12, 2019)

Did YoU JuSt AssUmE My gENdER?


Next person is from the US


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 13, 2019)

Nope im from Ṫ̸̢̺͖̫̳͔͋h̵̝͚̱̺̼͕͓̬̖̞̘̤̺͚̎͆̈́̉́̾́̒̃̑̔̏͘͠ͅe̷̱̫̗̻̝͉̥̮̲͚̘̟̪̭̒͜ ̶̧͙̲͕̰͙̦̖̲̊̽̋̉̄̊̐͒͜͝v̷̨̧̧͔͍̼̱̥̘̣̻̎͛̈́̾̈̔̈́̅̿͐̕͘ô̴̥̩̲̥̹̈͂͂̇̌̆͌̔̃̕ͅï̸̗̘̠͖̱̝̙͓̬̙͉̗̓̓ͅd̴̻̱͓̜̙̘̺̀̈́̌̉̎̿̓͌͊̌̒̋͊̕͝


----------



## Kumato (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## SM cubing (Feb 16, 2019)

Kumato said:


> View attachment 10003


Thats me kids

Next person is sub 15 on 3x3


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2019)

No.

Next person is subscribed to PewDiePie


----------



## Mia (Feb 21, 2019)

I've never watched PewDiePies vids... 

The next person started cubing in 2014.


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 22, 2019)

nope

next person is subbed to t series


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 23, 2019)

Im not a sinner

Next person uses roux


----------



## Kumato (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't

Next person lives in the US


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 24, 2019)

lol yes

next person likes rubiks cubes


----------



## CubicOreo (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice guess 

Next person will be Kumato


----------



## cubezrawesome (Feb 25, 2019)

nope

next person will have a speedsolving.com account


----------



## CubicOreo (Feb 26, 2019)

cubezrawesome said:


> nope


Dang it...



cubezrawesome said:


> next person will have a speedsolving.com account



That is correct

Next person sings in the shower


----------



## Kumato (Feb 26, 2019)

I actually sing a lot for someone that sounds like a fricking walrus

next person likes oreos


----------



## adsuri (Mar 4, 2019)

Kumato said:


> I actually sing a lot for someone that sounds like a fricking walrus
> 
> next person likes oreos


Yes

Next person is a non Cuber


----------



## Kumato (Mar 5, 2019)

Damn you got me.

Next person hates sq-1


----------



## adsuri (Mar 6, 2019)

nope

Next person is sub 10


----------



## Kumato (Mar 7, 2019)

Not on cubing, although my grades on school sure are.

Next person owns a megaminx


----------



## adsuri (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes

Next person will reply while sitting on a couch


----------



## Kumato (Mar 8, 2019)

Y'all plebs sit on couches? I'm laying in bed, peasant ;P

Next person is behind me


----------



## Matt— (Mar 8, 2019)

No

Next person likes grapes


----------



## adsuri (Mar 8, 2019)

Sure

Next Person isn't feeling sick


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 11, 2019)

Yep

Next person has a non-realistic location


----------



## u Cube (Mar 11, 2019)

Nope

Next person doesn't like eggs


----------



## adsuri (Mar 11, 2019)

Sorta

Next person went to heartland champs 2019 (I did)


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 15, 2019)

No.

Next person has never organized a comp


----------



## adsuri (Mar 15, 2019)

Yup

Next person is traveling for spring break


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 17, 2019)

Yup, going to Arizona!

Next person likes to eat non soggy pancakes


----------



## adsuri (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes

Next person is getting a new cube this week


----------



## Zaksox (Mar 18, 2019)

Erm... Actually I'm NOT SO SURPRISING RIGHT?

Next gets a sub-10 average


----------



## adsuri (Mar 18, 2019)

Nope

Next person is sub 20


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 18, 2019)

acertô mizeravi

next person likes peanut butter jelly


----------



## adsuri (Mar 18, 2019)

Sure

Next person has a gan cube


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 18, 2019)

EXCEPT NOT

next person plays tetris


----------



## Djangovend (Mar 19, 2019)

I've played it once or twice maybe.

Next person hates vanilla ice-cream.


----------



## adsuri (Mar 20, 2019)

Somewhat

Next person is at home


----------



## u Cube (Mar 20, 2019)

adsuri said:


> Somewhat
> 
> Next person is at home


Yes

The next person has met a famous cuber


----------



## adsuri (Mar 20, 2019)

I've seen one

Next person is in the usa


----------



## Kumato (Mar 21, 2019)

Not even close.

Next person copied their location from another user


----------



## adsuri (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey it wasn't you, I saw some other user a long time ago before I had an account. I just remembered them yesterday & decided to use that location.

Next person is in north america


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Mar 21, 2019)

wowy howd you know

Next person isn't sub 30 yet


----------



## adsuri (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm sub 30

Next person was reading before typing their reply


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 22, 2019)

Why wouldn’t you?

Next person is boycotting chipotle for some reason


----------



## Kumato (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes. And they deserve it.

Next person is from Europe


----------



## adsuri (Mar 26, 2019)

Nada

Next person types fast


----------



## Zaksox (Mar 27, 2019)

sooooo fast u cant s e e me e 

next hates 3x3


----------



## Matt— (Mar 27, 2019)

No 3x3 is nice.

Next person is heading to school


----------



## FredzyW (Mar 27, 2019)

Actually just came home from school

Next person hates doing 4x4 solves


----------



## adsuri (Mar 27, 2019)

With my Rubik's brand YESYESYESYES it does which is my only 4x4

Next person like pizza


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 1, 2019)

Who wouldn't? 

Next person Is going to a computer in 2 weeks or less


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 1, 2019)

Bleh 
*Comp* autocorrect XD


----------



## adsuri (Apr 1, 2019)

Eh yes 4/13

Next person is Zaksox


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 4, 2019)

ah.. are you sure?

Next hates shengshou


----------



## adsuri (Apr 5, 2019)

No

Next hates Moyu


----------



## Kumato (Apr 23, 2019)

Nah, most of my mains are MoYu

Next person is an idiot


----------



## Kumato (Apr 23, 2019)

Haha, yeah you got me

next person is subscribed to J perm


----------



## adsuri (Apr 23, 2019)

Once I get an account yeah

Next person has a 10x10.


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 24, 2019)

lol i don't sry to disappoint

next person is a sticerless cuber


----------



## adsuri (Apr 24, 2019)

Yes

Next person has custom shades
(I don't)


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2019)

Nope (not many people do)

Next person has a stickered cube where the Blue/White/Red stickers are destroyed but the Green/Yellow/Orange ones are perfect (weird, right?)


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2019)

"next person has a stickered cube" bold of you to assume.

Next person has been to a number of WCA competitions ending with the number 4


----------



## Kumato (Apr 30, 2019)

nope. I went to five.

Next person joined this forum during vacation


----------



## Hazel (May 2, 2019)

I joined April first, so maybe if you consider it a holiday xP

Next person has a twisty puzzle in their forum profile picture


----------



## Kumato (May 2, 2019)

Even better.

Next person has never been to the UK


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 2, 2019)

I haven’t, I wish I could go, but for now I’m stuck in the US

Next person has ridden a horse


----------



## SM cubing (May 2, 2019)

nah chief

next person is kumato


----------



## adsuri (May 2, 2019)

Nope

Next person is in Iowa


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 2, 2019)

Nah

Next person is in the Western Hemisphere


----------



## Kumato (May 3, 2019)

I'm living in the Eastern right now, by the country i was born in is both in the Eastern and Western


----------



## Matt11111 (Jun 17, 2019)

Next person plays an instrument


----------



## u Cube (Jun 17, 2019)

Matt11111 said:


> Next person plays an instrument


yes guitar. Next person disagrees with this statement


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 17, 2019)

u Cube said:


> yes guitar. Next person disagrees with this statement


Yes I disagree,
Wind instruments > String instruments

Next person has never been to Disneyland


----------



## adsuri (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes (disney world however yes)

Next person is watching a movie while typing their repku


----------



## Matt11111 (Jun 17, 2019)

adsuri said:


> Yes (disney world however yes)
> 
> Next person is watching a movie while typing their repku


Nope, don't really watch a ton of movies to be totally honest

Next person prefers tea over coffee


----------



## u Cube (Jun 17, 2019)

Matt11111 said:


> Nope, don't really watch a ton of movies to be totally honest
> 
> Next person prefers tea over coffee


ye boi

next person is on a couch


----------



## EccentricSensei (Jun 18, 2019)

Almost....but I’m on a chair
Next person prefers mechanical pencils to wooden ones


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 18, 2019)

EccentricSensei said:


> Almost....but I’m on a chair
> Next person prefers mechanical pencils to wooden ones


Meh not really. 

Next person forgot this thread existed


----------



## adsuri (Jun 18, 2019)

For a while, yes

Next person joined less than a month ago


----------



## u Cube (Jun 18, 2019)

adsuri said:


> For a while, yes
> 
> Next person joined less than a month ago


nope

next has a wb for something.


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 30, 2019)

u Cube said:


> nope
> 
> next has a wb for something.


Technically, I kinda do. Correct me if I am wrong, but I’m pretty sure I’m the youngest person in Texas that actually has an SR. (I’m 14 & I have OH SR Single [8.74])

Next Person loves Pugs like I do and owns at least one.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2019)

I dont even know what that is

Next person is going to Nats and/or Worlds.


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 30, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> I dont even know what that is


A Pug is a type of dog breed. Also, I am going to Nats.

Next person actually knows what a pug is.


----------



## Kumato (Jun 30, 2019)

yes of course. its my favourite cat

next person doesnt have a youtube channel


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 30, 2019)

Kumato said:


> yes of course. its my favourite cat


lol Dead Wrong for both things you mentioned. Pugs are Dogs, and I do have a YouTube channel.

Next Person has an SR for something. (It can be in ANY event)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 9, 2019)

Used to, and hopefully will at Nats soon. Also bold of you to assume the person after you is American.

Next person is from the good ol' USA


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 9, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Used to, and hopefully will at Nats soon. Also bold of you to assume the person after you is American.
> 
> Next person is from the good ol' USA


I Live in the USA, but I wasn't BORN here.

Next Person was born outside of North America.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 9, 2019)

Nope

Next person is PugCuber


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 10, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person is PugCuber



lol nope

next person is good at pyraminx


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 10, 2019)

haha no I average mid 5

Next person can do 3BLD (i.e. knows the method and can memo, you don't need to have done it)


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 10, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> haha no I average mid 5
> 
> Next person can do 3BLD (i.e. knows the method and can memo, you don't need to have done it)


Yes.

Next person knows 4BLD. (Meaning, they know how to Memo, and Execute Centers, Wings, AND Corners, not necessarily meaning they’ve gotten a success or not)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Yes.
> 
> Next person knows 4BLD. (Meaning, they know how to Memo, and Execute Centers, Wings, AND Corners, not necessarily meaning they’ve gotten a success or not)


Yep. even have a couple official singles. 

Next person has been on the forums for at least a year


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Yep. even have a couple official singles.
> 
> Next person has been on the forums for at least a year


Yes. Just barely over a year.

Next person is taking French as their foreign language in High School. (Myself included starting in Sophomore year. I am currently an Incoming Freshman)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Yes. Just barely over a year.
> 
> Next person is taking French as their foreign language in High School. (Myself included starting in Sophomore year. I am currently an Incoming Freshman)



Nope, I'm taking Spanish.

Next person is sub 12 on 3x3


----------



## Kumato (Jul 12, 2019)

i wished 

next person isnt on the discord server


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 13, 2019)

Kumato said:


> i wished
> 
> next person isnt on the discord server


Lol no

Next Person is Zeke


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 23, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Lol no
> 
> Next Person is Zeke


Im not Zeke

Next person

Mains a valk 3 m


----------



## CubicOreo (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes actually

Next person likes Moyu cubes best


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 23, 2019)

ah, close second, its yuxin for me.

next person is one of the many GAN fanboys of this site


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 23, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> ah, close second, its yuxin for me.
> 
> next person is one of the many GAN fanboys of this site


I’m an Ex-GAN-Fanboy, so I’m pretty sure that technically counts.

Next person mains a WoRM. (WR M)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't

Next person is not sub 10 on 3x3


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 24, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> I don't
> 
> Next person is not sub 10 on 3x3


Correct. I’m Sub-12.

Next person has an official Sub 8.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 24, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Correct. I’m Sub-12.
> 
> Next person has an official Sub 8.



Correct. 6.45
Wait how are you not sub 11 yet have a 9.21 PR avg

Next person has posted 100+ messages on the forum


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 24, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Correct. 6.45
> Wait how are you not sub 11 yet have a 9.21 PR avg
> 
> Next person has posted 100+ messages on the forum


Dpends, if you mean threads no, if you mean comments yes

Next person solves clock as their favourite event


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 25, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Correct. 6.45
> Wait how are you not sub 11 yet have a 9.21 PR avg


Really easy scrambles



Zeke Mackay said:


> Correct. 6.45
> Wait how are you not sub 11 yet have a 9.21 PR avg
> 
> Next person has posted 100+ messages on the forum


Clock is one of my favorite events. I guess that probably counts.

Next person supports #savefeet


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 26, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Really easy scrambles
> 
> 
> Clock is one of my favorite events. I guess that probably counts.
> ...


Um, I don't know what the hell that is, so no

Next person 

Is broke from buying cubes


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 26, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Um, I don't know what the hell that is, so no


#savefeet is a petition to stop Feet’s Removal from the WCA.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 26, 2019)

No, I use a yan3.


Next person has an official 5BLD single


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 26, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> #savefeet is a petition to stop Feet’s Removal from the WCA.


Well I want feet to go


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 13, 2019)

I don’t even have a 5x5, and barely managed 2 3BLD singles.

Next person will be a famous cuber (eg Feliks, Max,etc)


----------



## Skittleskp (Oct 16, 2019)

lol i wish...

you don't see too many famous cubers on the threads tho
next person has gone to at least 3 comps


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 16, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> lol i wish...
> 
> you don't see too many famous cubers on the threads tho
> next person has gone to at least 3 comps


I just went to my 25th on Sunday.

Next Person has been to a Championship of some sorts. [Whether it be Worlds, Nats, Continental Champs (i.e., Euros), Regionals, etc.]


----------



## White KB (Nov 21, 2019)

Nope!
I have a Heartland Champs 2019 T-Shirt from Virtual Cubing 2019 because they had some left over though. Good guessing!

Next person is a cuber. (99% certain of this)

EDIT: Ok fine, next person wears glasses.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 21, 2019)

White KB said:


> Nope!
> I have a Heartland Champs 2019 T-Shirt from Virtual Cubing 2019 because they had some left over though. Good guessing!
> 
> Next person is a cuber. (99% certain of this)
> ...


I dont wear glasses. Next person mains a Gan 356 X for 3x3


----------



## White KB (Nov 21, 2019)

Aw man (or aw, main) you guessed it.

Next person has been to a comp at least once.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 21, 2019)

White KB said:


> Aw man (or aw, main) you guessed it.
> 
> Next person has been to a comp at least once.


Havn't been to a comp yet but am going to one in around 9 days!

Next person uses Roux


----------



## White KB (Nov 21, 2019)

Pffft not even close. CFOP

Next person likes GAN 356 X 's


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 21, 2019)

White KB said:


> Pffft not even close. CFOP
> 
> Next person likes GAN 356 X 's


yup I like Gan X's, its my main.

Next person is gonna be White KB


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 21, 2019)

nope 

Next person mained a GTS 3 (or a WR M) at some point


----------



## White KB (Nov 23, 2019)

Nah, my only non-Rubik's-brand mains were the Valk 3 Power M and the GAN 356 X (my current main).
I got about one each year. I'm in year 2 of non-Rubik's brand mains, which ends in May somewhere.

Anyway, next person has a Texas Instruments scientific calculator (and may or may not know you can play games on it).


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 23, 2019)

I have a TI Nspire with Tetris on it

Next person hasn't competed before


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 23, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> I have a TI Nspire with Tetris on it
> 
> Next person hasn't competed before


I have never competed before, but am going to one in a week.

Next person has met a famous cuber


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 23, 2019)

IDK your definition of famous. But I've met Lucas Etter

Next person has a cat


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes, his name is Flint

Next person has ordered cubes in the past two weeks


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 23, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> Yes, his name is Flint
> 
> Next person has ordered cubes in the past two weeks


Nah, I wish but im not rich

Next person plays tennis or has played tennis


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 23, 2019)

I’ve played once.

Next person has a comp next month


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 23, 2019)

Ah close. Two months.
Next person is a CFOPer


----------



## White KB (Nov 23, 2019)

Well, duh. (No offense to the Roux, ZZ, and Petrus users out there)

Next person is a dog person.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 23, 2019)

White KB said:


> Well, duh. (No offense to the Roux, ZZ, and Petrus users out there)
> 
> Next person is a dog person.


Yep I'm a dog person. I love my dog

Next person is Australian


----------



## White KB (Nov 24, 2019)

No, but I wish I were (to an extent).
Next person is Finnish.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 24, 2019)

White KB said:


> No, but I wish I were (to an extent).
> Next person is Finnish.


Nah I'm not finnish but I wanna go to Finland

Next person has a sub-10 single


----------



## White KB (Nov 24, 2019)

Kinda but I had already FMC'd it, so it was cheating. It was just 35 pre-planned moves, so it was technically cheating (9.42 sec). My PB is actually 14.18 sec.

Next person has an "E" somewhere in their first, middle, and/or last name(s).


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 9, 2019)

nope.

Next person knows full PLL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 9, 2019)

Learnt when I was sub 35

Next person has Gan cube


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 9, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Learnt when I was sub 35
> 
> Next person has Gan cube


Wrong, I have no GAN cubes.

next person is against feet being removed.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2019)

Yup!

Next person wants Mirror Blocks to be an official WCA event.


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 14, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Yup!
> 
> Next person wants Mirror Blocks to be an official WCA event.


I’m not really sure tbh.
(Also, RIP Feet)

Next person has less than 100 cubes.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Next person has less than 100 cubes.



I have like 11 lol

Next person doesn't use CFOP


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 23, 2019)

I use ZZ.

Next person is subscribed to Pewdiepie.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> Next person is subscribed to Pewdiepie.



Nope. Not a fan.

Next person plays Minecraft


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 23, 2019)

i don't play minecraft

next person was born in february


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> next person was born in february



:O STALKER! lol

Next person is sub-20


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person is sub-20


Nope, sorry. I'm sub-40 

Next person is can speak 2 languages.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 4, 2020)

I am fluent in both English and Afrikaans, so yes!

Next person has an official multibld single


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2020)

Nope

Next person holds an NR


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person holds an NR


Nope.



Next person has a single in every event. (Bonus points for a feet single too lol)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope. Never competed in a comp 


Next Person has a dog


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nope. Never competed in a comp
> 
> 
> Next Person has a dog


Yeah, a lab-beagle mix.

Next person has > 50 cubes.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope. Standing strong at 14.

Next Person has a Gan puzzle


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nope. Standing strong at 14.
> 
> Next Person has a Gan puzzle


I have 3.

Next person has been cubing for longer than I have. (This means more than 3.5 years)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

Nope, under 6 months so far

Next person's main is either the WRM or the GTS3M


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nope, under 6 months so far
> 
> Next person's main is either the WRM or the GTS3M


No, I actaully use the Yuexiao EDM.

Next person has competed in a blind event officially.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

I'll let previous me answer:


ProStar said:


> Nope. Never competed in a comp



Next person has met Feliks


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'll let previous me answer:
> 
> 
> Next person has met Feliks


Not in person, but I've seen him in comp.

Next person dislikes Apple products.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

Apple FTW

Next person has a Gan XS


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2020)

Gan is as overpriced as Apple.

Next person has met a professional athlete.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

No

Next person likes J Perm(not the alg, the youtube channel)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person likes J Perm(not the alg, the youtube channel)


Don’t really watch a lot of cubing YouTube tbh. So not really sure.

Next person is @ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2020)

Nop-- Oh wait...

Next person dislikes clock


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nop-- Oh wait...
> 
> Next person dislikes clock


Yeah, I don't really understand why it is in the WCA.

Next person's favorite event is 3x3.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeah, probably

Next person's 3x3 main is the Yuexiao EDM


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 6, 2020)

Nope, GTS3M

Next person wishes they had a Gan X or XS


----------



## ProStar (Jan 6, 2020)

Nah, I'm happy with GTS3M.

Next Person's favorite color is blue


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 7, 2020)

Black actually.

Next person has been cubing for < 2 years.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 7, 2020)

Thats me! Only 3 months

Next person is not sponsored


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 7, 2020)

Indeed, I don't think I've been ever sponsored.

Next person prefers the Gc-perm than the Gd-perm


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 7, 2020)

Nope, i dis like gperms all the same lol

next person wishes they were felixs zemdegs


----------



## ProStar (Jan 7, 2020)

Nah felixs sucks, I prefer Feliks.

Next person has over 500 messages on the SS forums


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah felixs sucks, I prefer Feliks.
> 
> Next person has over 500 messages on the SS forums


No. A little under halfway.


Next person is @DerpBoiMoon


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 8, 2020)

i think i'm @DerpBoiMoon , am i? i think you should follow him lul

next person hasn't followed this "DerpBoiMoon" guy


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 8, 2020)

You would be correct.

Next person uses qiyi puzzles for their 3x3 main.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 8, 2020)

Nope. GTS3M.

Next person knows(but doesn't use) ZZ


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 8, 2020)

Why would you learn ZZ and not use it?

Next person knows and uses ZZ.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 8, 2020)

Yep Zbigknew01-Zb0owwlrzi, it's named after the creator(a slight typo is possible)

Next person owns a Gan 356i


----------



## Ash Black (Jan 9, 2020)

nope. and i never intend to

the next person has an official sub 30 single in OH


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 9, 2020)

yeah...um...not goona lie. that ain't me.....

Next person has a serious addiction to cubing.


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 9, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> yeah...um...not goona lie. that ain't me.....
> 
> Next person has a serious addiction to cubing.


Probably. As someone with ADHD, I actually have the accommodation to cube during class lol


Next person is younger than me. (I turn 15 in a month)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yep Zbigknew01-Zb0owwlrzi, it's named after the creator(a slight typo is possible)
> 
> Next person owns a Gan 356i


Disrespect... Zbigniew Zborowski pal... And no, I didn’t do a google search on that. I have great knowledge beyond your puny mortal understanding 

Correct, I am 11, almost 12...
Next person is reading this with a cube less than 2 metres away, in the solved state.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 9, 2020)

I was literally doing T-Perms on a 2x2 while reading your post, and I have my entire collection(a massive 13 cubes lol) next to me, all solved

Next person has been to 5+ competitions


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 10, 2020)

one.........(i'm loving these elipsces btw)...they don't have that many in perth

next person loves elipseces as well


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 10, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> one.........(i'm loving these elipsces btw)...they don't have that many in perth
> 
> next person loves elipseces as well


Yes... Very cool.

Next person owns a WoRM. (This has probably been said before, and if it has, I’m saying it again)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Nope.

Next person owns a super square-1 star, which they have never solved.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 10, 2020)

No, I don't

Next person — knows all dot OLL cases.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Nah

Next person doesn't use CFOP


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jan 11, 2020)

I use cfop 

Next person doesn't like skewb


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 11, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I use cfop
> 
> Next person doesn't like skewb


I was gonna say Skewb is meh, but then I saw your siggy so now I like skewb because all siggies tell the truth.

Next person has tried Roux, but mains ZZ.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

i.......(the elipses are back)...tried...........................still use cfop now

next person is an aussie


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 11, 2020)

No, I'm from Poland

Next person —— prefers the Gd-perm than the Ga-perm.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> No, I'm from Poland
> 
> Next person —— prefers the Gd-perm than the Ga-perm.


i like ga for some weird reason

next person started cubing in 2019


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 11, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i like ga for some weird reason
> 
> next person started cubing in 2019


Well, I learnt to solve in January, but started learning in November-ish... And if you only count speedcubing, I guess I started in May. So yes.

Next person knows every PLL except the F Perm


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

I know every pll


and i mean every pll


*ecxept for g perm*



next person uses petrus ( i wonder who it will be)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 11, 2020)

Incorrect, Lars has refused to come over to my house and solve my cubes for me. I asked Jessica in a PM, and no reply, so I might be using Fridrich soon.

Next person knows what TARDIS stands for without looking at the Internet.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Incorrect, Lars has refused to come over to my house and solve my cubes for me. I asked Jessica in a PM, and no reply, so I might be using Fridrich soon.
> 
> Next person knows what TARDIS stands for without looking at the Internet.


Time And Relative Dimensions In Space also Time And Relative Dimension In Space (the latter only used in the the first episode "The Unearthly Child") was the name given to a faulty Type 40 Time.... The Doctor's Granddaughter (Susan Foreman) coined it from the initials, eventally leading it to the official name. 

Next perso tried to text my DW knwledge


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes...

Next person has seen the two latest DW episodes with the 13th Doctor.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yes...
> 
> Next person has seen the two latest DW episodes with the 13th Doctor.


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee numero non-uno wasn't as good


next person regrets testing me


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 11, 2020)

Never...

Next person knows the Doctor’s real name...


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

yes..................................his name is ......................................................


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

JOHN CENA DOOOODODOODODOOOO

Next person realises they'd been had


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 11, 2020)

I don’t. Nobody here knows his/her name, so we can’t prove anything. Therefore you are both wrong and right.
Next person realises they weren’t asked a question, and merely needed to say yes/no, not his name, what TARDIS stands for, etc


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2020)

*cough*

Next person is sub-10


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *cough*
> 
> Next person is sub-10


Not quite, pretty close though. I’m sub-12.


Next person doesn’t know full OLL.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 11, 2020)

Why do I need to?

Next person is a Dayan fan


----------



## Ash Black (Jan 11, 2020)

i like the tengyun 3x3 and 2x2, so i guess so. 

next person has an MGC 6x6


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2020)

Nah

Next person knows Waterman


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah
> 
> Next person knows Waterman


What? No!


Next person has not been to a competition.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2020)

Sadly yes, hope to go to one soon.

Next person lives in Texas


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 12, 2020)

Now i live in IOWA ( I live sOmewhere in Western Australia)
see the iowa thread

next person likes pugs


----------



## Ash Black (Jan 12, 2020)

nope, i'm allergic to dogs


next person is in high school


----------



## ProStar (Jan 12, 2020)

No

Next person has seen a Bugatti


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 13, 2020)

yes i saw it on youube


next person is going to a comp this week


----------



## Ash Black (Jan 13, 2020)

yep UCSD winter, i'm excited

next person likes skewb


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

No

Next person has over 100 messages


----------



## Ash Black (Jan 13, 2020)

not quite. 

next person knows 3bld


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

Milo Black said:


> not quite.
> 
> next person knows 3bld



You're at 101 now 

And no, I'm learning it tho


Next person joined in may 2019


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 22, 2020)

i wish

next person hasn't used an emoji on speedsolving yet


----------



## brododragon (Jan 22, 2020)

Only used like 5 because it used to be be broken.

Next person thinks the GAN 356 XS is overrated.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 22, 2020)

yes, as well as the x

next person only does 3x3


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Naw

Next person has been to Las Vegas(USA)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 23, 2020)

Nope, haven't been out of Europe yet...

Next person has more messages than me


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

Just wait a month or two, I will(I'm gonna edit this post when I do lol) Edit: I do now 

Next person has a Moyu cube mat


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 23, 2020)

Lol yes, seemed aimed at me...

Next person is doing T Perms on a 2x2 as they read my post.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

lol not this time, I'm doing OH Uw and Uw' turns on my 5x5 

Next person has a Valk Power M


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 23, 2020)

I refuse to post now... Oh wait I just did. Yeah I guess I have a Power. But it’s an M...Oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh.

Next person’s location is An uncolonized sector of Mars


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

Spoiler



Editing Magic



ProStar said:


> Next person has a Valk Power M









PetrusQuber said:


> Next person’s location is An uncolonized sector of Mars



Nope 


Next person has a MoYu puzzle


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

Bump, and yes I do

Next person owns a Rubik's brand 3x3


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 29, 2020)

Pretty much everybody does

Next person knows more than 80 algorithms


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

No, I'm a slacker

Next person mains a Gan puzzle


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

Bump, no I don't

Next person owns a 1x1x1


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 10, 2020)

A homemade one made by a friend.

Next person has a Valk cube


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

Nope

Next person owns a NxN larger than a 5x5


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person owns a NxN larger than a 5x5


Yes. I have 6x6-10x10.

Next person watches my videos.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

N-Yeah, of course, totally. Mhm. Of course. Right.


Next person holds a SR


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 10, 2020)

Nope, 


Next person has a 17x17


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 10, 2020)

I am not Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema.

Next person’s one handed times are faster than their 3x3 times multiplied by 1.5


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Next person’s one handed times are faster than their 3x3 times multiplied by 1.5



Crap I just finished school... Let's see:

x = 2H times
y = OH times

True or False:
x * 1.5 <= y

------------

x = 19ish
y = 40=1:00

19 * 1.5 = 28.5

28.5 < 40.00

Nope, I'm slow at OH.

Next person lives in England


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Nah dude, I wish though,

Next person has every little magic puzzle in it's line of production. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

Heck no, I don't have any YLMs

Next person has a signature in his post and a signature in his signature, both of which say the same thing(very vague and general lol)


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Heck no, I don't have any YLMs
> 
> Next person has a signature in his post and a signature in his signature, both of which say the same thing(very vague and general lol)


i don't think i am @LNB Films 

Next: is a staff member


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

of my local staff club, yes. We talk about all kinds of interesting canes, you should think about starting one!

Next person owns a cat


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Meow (no),
Next person plays a musical instrument.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

*awkward squeaking on what presumably is a guitar* - no

Next person has an NxN larger than a 7x7


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes 8x8

Next person has been on this forum for less than a year.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes, coming up on ... some amount of months

Next person is sub-20 without full OLL/PLL (me)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

Never needed full OLL and I refuse to acknowledge the existence of the F Perm, so...
(Joking, yes)

Next person has the word cube (and variants) in their location.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Never needed full OLL and I refuse to acknowledge the existence of the F Perm, so...
> (Joking, yes)


Doesn't count, you use COLL/EPLL lol



PetrusQuber said:


> Next person has the word cube (and variants) in their location.



No

Next person knows how to solve using Roux


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Doesn't count, you use COLL/EPLL lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I occasionally do PLL with S and AS cases 

Yeah I do, (L6E is trash though)

Next person is not a cuber


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I occasionally do PLL with S and AS cases
> 
> Yeah I do, (L6E is trash though)
> 
> Next person is not a cuber


Is there anyone who’s not a Cuber on here?

next person uses ZZ


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

No, I can solve with it though.

Next person uses Roux


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

No, 

Next person uses the beginner method.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

No

Next person knows how to solve with Petrus, doesn't main Petrus, but is sub-30 with Petrus.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person knows how to solve with Petrus, doesn't main Petrus, but is sub-30 with Petrus.


Nah I'm not sub-30 with petrus.

Next person has taken a year-long break from cubing.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

I mean, I learned to solve white face a couple years ago. But since I started seriously cubing I haven't taken a break.

Next person knows/is learning ZBLL


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I mean, I learned to solve white face a couple years ago. But since I started seriously cubing I haven't taken a break.
> 
> Next person knows/is learning ZBLL


The O set...

Next person is method neutral


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

Yep. Being lazy though

Next person‘s first ever timed solve was under 2 minutes.

Edit: Ninja’ed


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yep. Being lazy though
> 
> Next person‘s first ever timed solve was under 2 minutes.
> 
> Edit: Ninja’ed


Wait... you're method neutral !?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

No I was replying to @ProStar ’s post, then got ninja’ed by you...


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next person is method neutral



No



PetrusQuber said:


> Next person‘s first ever timed solve was under 2 minutes.



No

Next person has gotten a 4bld success


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person has gotten a 4bld success


no, i haven't.

next person mains a Wrm


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2020)

Nope. Next person has broken a cube and pretended it still works in front of family.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 12, 2020)

I main a Tengyun.
Next person doesn't have a GAN cube!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

Ninja’ed again!


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 12, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Next person has broken a cube and pretended it still works in front of family.


Nope


fortissim2 said:


> Next person doesn't have a GAN cube!


Nope, I have a couple GAN cubes

Next person has how many ZBLLs they know in their signature


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Nope
> 
> Nope, I have a couple GAN cubes
> 
> Next person has how many ZBLLs they know in their signature


I do now 

Next person doesn’t use CFOP


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Next person doesn’t use CFOP


No. It's to normal for me.

Next person has an addiction to these forums.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I do now
> 
> Next person doesn’t use CFOP


Ohoh, you happened to run into a person who doesn’t use CFOP (even though I’m fastest with it)

The next person will have bought a gan cube and regretted it. (Ik I have)

EDIT: dang it, ninja’ed again!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

NINJA’ed


brododragon said:


> No. It's to normal for me.
> 
> Next person has an addiction to these forums.


Wanna judge this? (Yes I think)


Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Ohoh, you happened to run into a person who doesn’t use CFOP (even though I’m fastest with it)
> 
> The next person will have bought a gan cube and regretted it. (Ik I have)
> 
> EDIT: dang it, ninja’ed again!


Nah, I don’t plan on buying Gan cubes anytime soon, cos their price.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> NINJA’ed
> 
> Wanna judge this? (Yes I think)
> 
> Nah, I don’t plan on buying Gan cubes anytime soon, cos their price.


It's hard to judge

Next person will realize they didn't make an assumption.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

_*Halts the entire thread because nobody knows what to do*_


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

I am a badger, and we don't forget (points if you get the reference)

Next person has a Yuxin Redi Cube


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I am a badger, and we don't forget (points if you get the reference)
> 
> Next person has a Yuxin Redi Cube


That would be cool, but no.


brododragon said:


> _*Halts the entire thread because nobody knows what to do*_


I won't delete this, even though it makes no sense now.

Next person is wondering what was going on in my previous post.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 12, 2020)

Not really

Next person is guilty about something they did recently.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Not really
> 
> Next person is guilty about something they did recently.


I feel guilty about the dumbest things, so yes. We were playing PE volleyball at my school, and I full on launched myself into the net to try to get the bell. Little did I know, you can't touch the net, so my team lost and since we were playing "King of the Hill" style, we had to leave the court.

Edit: the next person got to this thread via notifications.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I feel guilty about the dumbest things, so yes. We were playing PE volleyball at my school, and I full on launched myself into the net to try to get the bell. Little did I know, you can't touch the net, so my team lost and since we were playing "King of the Hill" style, we had to leave the court.
> 
> Edit: the next person got to this thread via notifications.


Doesn’t everyone?

Next person has posted in this thread 5 times or more.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Doesn’t everyone?
> 
> Next person has posted in this thread 5 times or more.


Of course. Didn't even bother counting.

Next person knows they should actually be doing something with there life.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 12, 2020)

nope i already am

next person will be someone single or in a threesome


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 12, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> nope i already am
> 
> next person will be someone single or in a threesome


What's a threesome ? And who would be attracted to someone addicted to playing with a plastic cube ?

Next person hasn't written a member intro.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> What's a threesome ? And who would be attracted to someone addicted to playing with a plastic cube ?
> 
> Next person hasn't written a member intro.


3 people in a relationship


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 12, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> 3 people in a relationship


Oh ok. That's just weird though (no offence threesome people)


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Oh ok. That's just weird though (no offence threesome people)


yep
next person is a cuber


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Um no. Just Kidding
Next person is a minecrafter


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Um no. Just Kidding
> Next person is a minecrafter


Kind of. Taken a break from it, though.

Next person is going to make an assumption.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes...

Next person has been ninjad


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes.

Next person does not live on Earth. what


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

... How many times do I have to explain my residence on Mars?

Next person likes eggs


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 12, 2020)

If you look closely at me profile pic that was 100% photographed irl i am in space



ProStar said:


> of my local staff club, yes. We talk about all kinds of interesting canes, you should think about starting one!


I'd start a cubing club if anyone actuually did

next: doesn't believe in dead memes


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> ... How many times do I have to explain my residence on Mars?
> 
> Next person likes eggs


wow. he posts when i'm answering your question. wow


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> ... How many times do I have to explain my residence on Mars?
> 
> Next person likes eggs


ok i'll answer this to keep with continuity. yes

next: is triggered.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> If you look closely at me profile pic that was 100% photographed irl i am in space
> 
> 
> I'd start a cubing club if anyone actuually did
> ...





DerpBoiMoon said:


> wow. he posts when i'm answering your question. wow





DerpBoiMoon said:


> ok i'll answer this to keep with continuity. yes
> 
> next: is triggered.



At triple posts I am 

Next person can solve a Square-1


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> At triple posts I am
> 
> Next person can solve a Square-1


Yes. give me the instruction pamphlet

Next: has a youtube channel and has made ad revenue


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

No

Next person likes Star Wars


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person likes Star Wars



Yes

Next persons best event is Pyraminx


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

Heck no I'm barely sub-10

Next person has solved the 2x2 LoopOver BLD


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Heck no I'm barely sub-10
> 
> Next person has solved the 2x2 LoopOver BLD



Haha, yes.

Next persons username starts with “p”


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

Where's an alt where you need one?

Next person lives in US


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Where's an alt where you need one?
> 
> Next person lives in US



Yes

Next person wishes other people were active right now


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

Eh whatever

Next person has their Mains & PBs in their signature


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Eh whatever
> 
> Next person has their Mains & PBs in their signature



You’re like a psychic

Next person is a Democrat


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

No way

Next person has a quote in their signature


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 12, 2020)

hmm @PingPongCuber 's not here so no

next: is a method designer


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> hmm @PingPongCuber 's not here so no
> 
> next: is a method designer



@PingPongCuber might be back... 
No

Next person has solved a 3x3 underwater


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

No

Next person is Sub-1 on 4x4


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person is Sub-1 on 4x4


I am sub 40

Next person had oatmeal for breakfast this morning.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

No. Wait, yes. :O

Next person will answer the next question negatively


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No. Wait, yes. :O
> 
> Next person will answer the next question negatively



I haven’t really thought it through

Next person admired how I dodged that question


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

Well, "dodge" might not be the correct word. You see, in the Greek, "dodedge" actually means "to miss", and if you consider your response, than you will understand that you're wording is probably incorrect. That being said, your avoidance of the previous question was admirable, even if better or stronger words could've been employed.....

Next person wants me to finish the ramble.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Well, "dodge" might not be the correct word. You see, in the Greek, "dodedge" actually means "to miss", and if you consider your response, than you will understand that you're wording is probably incorrect. That being said, your avoidance of the previous question was admirable, even if better or stronger words could've been employed.....
> 
> Next person wants me to finish the ramble.




No please

Next person understands what he means


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

Of course I do, any proper unearthly being should. You puny earthlings may not comprehend the immense mass my statement carried with it. Keep in mind that my reference to "mass" was metaphorical and coloquial, I wouldn't want you "Americans" to misunderstand the words I have eloquently spoken in all power. Perhaps the mighty @WoowyBaby of Neptune would understand, I can't seem to convince earthlings of the significance of my lectures.

Next person wants me to continue


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Of course I do, any proper unearthly being should. You puny earthlings may not comprehend the immense mass my statement carried with it. Keep in mind that my reference to "mass" was metaphorical and coloquial, I wouldn't want you "Americans" to misunderstand the words I have eloquently spoken in all power. Perhaps the mighty @WoowyBaby of Neptune would understand, I can't seem to convince earthlings of the significance of my lectures.
> 
> Next person wants me to continue



Definitely, you should reserve 30 minutes (if that is enough time for your greatness to demonstrate) at a comp for that lecture. 

Next person is sad I didnt end this.


----------



## Master_Disaster (Feb 12, 2020)

You made a horrible mistake.

Next person lives in Europe.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't live in Europe

Next person ate an apple today as part of their lunch.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 13, 2020)

nope, but I regret that

next person is waiting for mega man zero/zx legacy collection to come out on steam


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

naw

Next person wants to go to the comp where I will give my lecture


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> naw
> 
> Next person wants to go to the comp where I will give my lecture



I’ll kindly pass.

Next person is fine with keeping official events as is.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

No comment

Next person won't be named ProStar


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No comment
> 
> Next person won't be named ProStar



wow! How did you know?

Next person has a passion for videogames


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Absolutely. Nintendo FTW!

Next person is sub-15


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes, I am sub 15!

Next person is under the age of 16.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes I am 12

Next person thinks they had too much sugar today


----------



## brododragon (Feb 13, 2020)

Yep. Just ate like 5 Hershey's bars, 5 Marshmallows, 3 Oreos, and a lot more. Man, I need to get healthy.

Next person didn't read the list of unhealthiness.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

lol what is that??

next person is currently behind on schoolwork


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

EDIT: I got ninjad

Yes I am behind on school

next person is holding a water bottle in their hand as they are reading this.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> lol what is that??
> 
> next person is currently behind on schoolwork


list of unhealthiness is all of the sugar he ate


----------



## brododragon (Feb 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> EDIT: I got ninjad
> 
> Yes I am behind on school
> 
> next person is holding a water bottle in their hand as they are reading this.


Now I am.

Next people uses a car varaint.

Edit: woops im bad at typing


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 13, 2020)

No

Next person spends too much time on Speedsolving.com.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't think I spend too much time here.

Next person has been to exactly 6 cubing competitions


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

nope been to 13 or 14 or 15 or 16 i'm not really sure and am too lazy to go look

next person is sitting in a white chair the first time they read this.


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 13, 2020)

Nope, black chair. 

Next person is procrastinating (I am).


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

I am

next person wishes they could find motivation to get off speedsolving.com and go do their work.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am
> 
> next person wishes they could find motivation to get off speedsolving.com and go do their work.


Well, sleep.

Next person doesn't live in the USA.


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 13, 2020)

I live in the USA

Next: has solved a 5x5 one-handed


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

No

Next person is sub-30 OH


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 13, 2020)

Well 2/3-3/4 of my solves are

The next person grinds 2x2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 13, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Well 2/3-3/4 of my solves are
> 
> The next person grinds 2x2


I used to kinda grind until I got sub 2

next person is up super late


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 13, 2020)

No it 7:00 am

Next person is at school


----------



## T.A.V (Feb 13, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> No it 7:00 am
> 
> Next person is at school



Kinda true, its a studio which has music school/academy as well. I'm the owner, not student though.

Next person can do things way better than they are doing and they know it.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 13, 2020)

T.A.V said:


> Kinda true, its a studio which has music school/academy as well. I'm the owner, not student though.
> 
> Next person can do things way better than they are doing and they know it.


If your talking about anything, yes. I could have all A's at school, but I rarely do my homework. (Well now I'm at school doing it before class).

Next person is asleep.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

How u know?

Next person likes Pokemon


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> How u know?
> 
> Next person likes Pokemon


Nope.

Next person is thinking about switching to roux.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Nah, I'm good with CFOP. If I were to switch it wouldn't be Roux

Next person likes clock


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah, I'm good with CFOP. If I were to switch it wouldn't be Roux
> 
> Next person likes clock


Nope. Don't even own a clock.

Next persons mains a WRM


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 13, 2020)

Nooe

Next person live on mars


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes

Next person mains ZZ


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 13, 2020)

I haven’t looked at this thread for a day and you guys created 5 more pages of stuff.


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person mains ZZ


nah, i can use it but slower.

next: drank coffee today.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

No

Next person's favorite PLL is T-Perm


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person's favorite PLL is T-Perm


Nah mine is AUF

Next person has already failed a test


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

pfft I got straight As

Next person invented a 4x4 method that has its own (SS)wiki page


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 13, 2020)

No. 

Next person is colour blind


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

No

Next person has a signature


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 13, 2020)

I do have a signature.

Next: Can sub-1 an E-Perm


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

TheLegend12 said:


> I do have a signature.
> 
> Next: Can sub-1 an E-Perm


Nah I literally learnt it yesterday

Next person lies about there average all the time.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2020)

To non cubers, yes (I say i average 21 cos I’m scared I’ll have an epic fail when they ask me to prove it)

Next person likes their cube really really loose, airy and fast.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

NOOO I like super tight and slow

next person knows that they should be doing homework now


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> next person knows that they should be doing homework now


True that!

Next- Can solve a cube oh while dribbling a basketball.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes

Next person can sub-1 >= 50% of PLL


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person can sub-1 >= 50% of PLL


No. I barely know 50% of PLL

Next person is 100k years old.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

Nope, 365.

Next person knows full ZZ-CT


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nope, 365.
> 
> Next person knows full ZZ-CT


CT sucks. Chris Tran even left the Cubicle so he could make guns.

Next person has competed before being sub-1 minute.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes

Next has a wr


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes. I have the world record highest score in an unshared scratch game i made when i was 9. Next person likes the number 17.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

I mean, its ok

Next person is 13


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I mean, its ok
> 
> Next person is 13


Nah I'm 100k years old.

Next person is older than me.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

No, I'm 365

Next person will make a joke


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, I'm 365
> 
> Next person will make a joke


Why did the chicken cross the road ?
Because he was hungry and there was food on the other side.
How funny.

Next person is better at making jokes than I am.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 13, 2020)

I probably am not but i do make jokes frequently. 

next person has hair.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I probably am not but i do make jokes frequently.
> 
> next person has hair.


How am I meant to have hair when I don't have a head ?

Next person has less body parts than I do.


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person can sub-1 >= 50% of PLL


No, i can do two of them.

Next: is Full CN (Color-Neutral)

Edit: my computer didn't load, so yea


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

TheLegend12 said:


> No, i can do two of them.
> 
> Next: is Full CN (Color-Neutral)



Only an hour off. And no, I'm white only and don't plan on switching

Next is what WCC said: 


WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next person has less body parts than I do.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 13, 2020)

yes I never had to transition because I was always CN
Next person loves feet


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> yes I never had to transition because I was always CN
> Next person loves feet



Ugh. And no, I don't like feet

*Next is what WCC said:*



WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next person has less body parts than I do.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ugh. And no, I don't like feet
> 
> *Next is what WCC said:*


I don't think so. Unless you count brain cells. Then, yes, they do.

Next person loves JR cuber videos


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person loves JR cuber videos


Yep, especially the vlogs.

The next person has not officially competed in all 17 WCA events (RIP feet).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Lol yes, only 3x3 and OH

Next person has a cube/mandalorian in their profile pic.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

That depends on your definition of Mandalorian.

Next person has their WCA profile linked


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2020)

At the time of writing, no (I shall redo it once this post is finished)

Next person joined in October.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

Nope. December. My birthday is in October, though

The next person likes The Cubicle more than any cube store.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope. December. My birthday is in October, though
> 
> The next person likes The Cubicle more than any cube store.


False.

The next person is going to practice skewb today.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> False.
> 
> The next person is going to practice skewb today.


Maybe. I'm at school right now, but I have been wanting to get better at skewb. I just got a new one in the mail, so I'm using it a lot.

The next person has a YouTube channel, but it's not for cubing.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

True. I don't post anything on my youtube channel.

Next person hasn't solved a cube today


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 13, 2020)

no I've done two solves.

Next- can play the piano


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Yep, grade 3

Next person does not know the F perm.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

TheLegend12 said:


> Next- can play the piano


Nope, unless you count Old McDonald...


PetrusQuber said:


> Next person does not know the F perm.


Actually, I do.

The next person does not have a driver's license.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Ninja’ed by me lol


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope, unless you count Old McDonald...
> 
> Actually, I do.
> 
> The next person does not have a driver's license.



True

Next persons favorite fruit is an Orange


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> True
> 
> Next persons favorite fruit is an Orange


Nah, apple gang

next person is in a place where it is snowing right now.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 13, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Nah, apple gang
> 
> next person is in a place where it is snowing right now.



Yup.

Next person is in school right now


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yup.
> 
> Next person is in school right now


No.

Next person has a cube in their hands


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 13, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> No.
> 
> Next person has a cube in their hands


Nope, I have a phone in my hand

next person is hungry right now


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> next person is hungry right now


No, I just ate lunch.

The next person is not listening to "Old Town Road."


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No, I just ate lunch.
> 
> The next person is not listening to "Old Town Road."


Nah, I’m listening to old town rouxd

next person is procrastinating at the moment


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 13, 2020)

Nope youre right.

next is sub 15 on sqare-1

edit- ninja-ed


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 13, 2020)

TheLegend12 said:


> Nope youre right.
> 
> next is sub 15 on sqare-1
> 
> edit- ninja-ed


I’m sub 12

next person isn’t currently at home


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I’m sub 12
> 
> next person isn’t currently at home


I'm at my grandma and grandpa's house.

The next person has never gotten any sort of BLD success.


----------



## Mody (Feb 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm at my grandma and grandpa's house.
> 
> The next person has never gotten any sort of BLD success.


True 2 flipped edges off

next person knows orozco


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 13, 2020)

Mody said:


> True 2 flipped edges off
> 
> next person knows orozco


No, but blind is fun.

The next person has been to 4 comps.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 13, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> The next person has been to 4 comps.


I've been to 47, which technically means I've also been to 4.

Next person has taken a calculus class (not pre-calc)


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2020)

I haven't completed a calculus class, but I'm currently in AP Calculus. So I guess yes.

Next person is currently learning ZBLL.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I haven't completed a calculus class, but I'm currently in AP Calculus. So I guess yes.
> 
> Next person is currently learning ZBLL.


PLL, which is a subset of ZBLL

Next person has an official DNF average.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 13, 2020)

No, although I have BLD at my first comp so....

Next person gets notif spammed by this thread


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, although I have BLD at my first comp so....
> 
> Next person gets notif spammed by this thread


no I just get one notification no matter how many messages there are

next person is holding a Gan 356 XS the first time they read this.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> no I just get one notification no matter how many messages there are
> 
> next person is holding a Gan 356 XS the first time they read this.


i'm holding nothing

Next: has an idea for the next person


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

Not yet

Next person likes Dr. Who


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 14, 2020)

Who's that? (jk)

Next owns a kilomiinx


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 14, 2020)

TheLegend12 said:


> Next owns a kilomiinx


True

Next person doesn't have a sub-10 2x2-7x7 relay


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 14, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> True
> 
> Next person doesn't have a sub-10 2x2-7x7 relay


I have never tried a 2x2-7x7 relay, although my 7x7 was stolen so I haven't been able to practice it so I would be slow at that.

Next person had coffee this morning, oatmeal for breakfast, and had an apple for lunch.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have never tried a 2x2-7x7 relay, although my 7x7 was stolen so I haven't been able to practice it so I would be slow at that.
> 
> Next person had coffee this morning, oatmeal for breakfast, and had an apple for lunch.


I don’t drink coffee, I didn’t have oatmeal for breakfast, and I didn’t have an apple for lunch.

next person has a comp this weekend


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 14, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I don’t drink coffee, I didn’t have oatmeal for breakfast, and I didn’t have an apple for lunch.
> 
> next person has a comp this weekend


I really wish I did

Next person had turkey for lunch.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I really wish I did
> 
> Next person had turkey for lunch.


Don't like turkey and I only have it like once every three years

Next person mains an event that isn't 3x3


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 14, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Don't like turkey and I only have it like once every three years
> 
> Next person mains an event that isn't 3x3


Yup, I’m more of an all arounder, but I’d say I either main clock or FMC at the moment

next person is wearing braces


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 14, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yup, I’m more of an all arounder, but I’d say I either main clock or FMC at the moment
> 
> next person is wearing braces


Nah, but my mum wants me to get them rip

Next persons never done an FMC attempt in comp


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Not yet
> 
> Next person likes Dr. Who


All my life i've waited for this moment only for school to happeen and some H Perm ruins it

and yes i never did do fmc

Next: has been waiting for something their whole lives for someonlese to


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> All my life i've waited for this moment only for school to happeen and some H Perm ruins it
> 
> and yes i never did do fmc
> 
> Next: has been waiting for something their whole lives for someonlese to


No.

The next person is wearing a red shirt.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes I am!!!

The next person owns a valk elite


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> The next person owns a valk elite


Nope

The next person owns a GAN X, a GAN X v2, and a GAN XS.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope
> 
> The next person owns a GAN X, a GAN X v2, and a GAN XS.


Nah gan cubes are bad and are super expensive.

next person has all of their mains from one company.


----------



## Sion (Feb 14, 2020)

Nope.
2x2: Dayan Zhanchi M
3x3: Dayan Tengyun M
4x4: MFJS Meilong M
5x5: Valk 5 M

The next person is going to reply to this thread.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes

Next person is sub-1 on megaminx.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm at 1:25

Next person has solved a gigaminx


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

No, don't have one

Next person has a sub-1 on Skewb(unofficial or official)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 14, 2020)

Nope...wish I did

Next person is randomly going to delete my post (or have someone do it for them).


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

No.

Next person is replying to this in school


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person is replying to this in school


No, I don't have school today.

The next person has never done a multi-blind attempt (official or unofficial).


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

No. I don't even know normal blind. Want to learn though.

Next person is going on vacation this month.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> No. I don't even know normal blind. Want to learn though.
> 
> Next person is going on vacation this month.


Nope, waiting for summer.

Next person just ordered from Speedcubeshop/TheCubicle.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Next person just ordered from Speedcubeshop/TheCubicle.


Not just, but I have ordered from TheCubicle.

The next person has been to less than 5 comps.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Not just, but I have ordered from TheCubicle.
> 
> The next person has been to less than 5 comps.


38 lol, 39 after this weekend

next person is in a car


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 14, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> 38 lol, 39 after this weekend
> 
> next person is in a car


Actually on my couch.

Next person ate a sandwich today.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Actually on my couch.
> 
> Next person ate a sandwich today.


Nope. I ate french toast and brownies. 

Next person hates math.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

Math is ok, I don't mind it cause its super easy

Next person has memorized more than 100 digits of pi


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

Nope, only like 20.

Next person likes books.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

Yeah I'm a book nerd

Next person's favorite irrational number is pi


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 14, 2020)

I prefer 3.3333333333333333...

Next has more than 3 dogs


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

TheLegend12 said:


> I prefer 3.3333333333333333...
> 
> Next has more than 3 dogs


That isnt irrational lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 14, 2020)

Nonono pal that’s a reoccurring number (3 1/3), and you didn’t even put the third in, so there is a finite number of 3s...


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 14, 2020)

TheLegend12 said:


> I prefer 3.3333333333333333...
> 
> Next has more than 3 dogs



No matter how much you wanted @cubeshepherd to reply, you got the person with only 1

Next hasn’t taken down Christmas lights yet


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> (3 1/3)


10/3. Not 3 1/3, thats just annoying to handle.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> No matter how much you wanted @cubeshepherd to reply, you got the person with only 1
> 
> Next hasn’t taken down Christmas lights yet


My sibling s and parents did thoses, I helped with the tree.

Next doesnt know how big the number tau is.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 14, 2020)

Equals 2 pi

Next doesn’t know what e to the i pi plus one equals.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Equals 2 pi
> 
> Next doesn’t know what e to the i pi plus one equals.


It equals zero. 

Next person knows some properties of the number e.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 14, 2020)

Again, 5 pages since I’ve been on.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 14, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> It equals zero.
> 
> Next person knows some properties of the number e.



O_O

Next person knows how to code in JavaScript


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 14, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Next person knows how to code in JavaScript


No

Next person can play the piano


----------



## Mody (Feb 14, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> No
> 
> Next person can play the piano


No I can’t 

Next person got a new cube last week


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 14, 2020)

Mody said:


> No I can’t
> 
> Next person got a new cube last week


Sadly, no

Next person main a cube made prior 2018


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Sadly, no
> 
> Next person main a cube made prior 2018


No, my main is a Gan X.

The next person has a sub-20 second Redi Cube single. (Don't know where that came from.)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No, my main is a Gan X.
> 
> The next person has a sub-20 second Redi Cube single. (Don't know where that came from.)


Yeah, I have a 9.something

next person is super cold right now


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yeah, I have a 9.something
> 
> next person is super cold right now


Yes, its like 80 degrees here.

next person is from Neptune.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

No, Mars. Who do you think I am, @WoowyBaby?

Next person has a sub-20 FMC (unofficially)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, Mars. Who do you think I am, @WoowyBaby?
> 
> Next person has a sub-20 FMC (unofficially)


I have a 20 and two 21s

next person knows domino reduction for FMC


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

No

Next person is currently in possession of a $100 bill


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person is currently in possession of a $100 bill


I was until I bought a synth so now I’m broke.

Next person enjoys bmx.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 14, 2020)

Actually I used to a lot but then I stopped. Fun fact: I only lost one race and I got second in that (raced for 3 years)

Next person has broken their arm more times than I have(I've broken it twice)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Actually I used to a lot but then I stopped. Fun fact: I only lost one race and I got second in that (raced for 3 years)
> 
> Next person has broken their arm more times than I have(I've broken it twice)


Never broken a bone

Next person 

Mains a tengyun 2x2


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Feb 15, 2020)

No, but I’d definitely like one

Next person has been to 2 comps


----------



## Mody (Feb 15, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> No, but I’d definitely like one
> 
> Next person has been to 2 comps


Nope but the second one is in less than a month

next person has a cube older than 2014


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 15, 2020)

Mody said:


> Nope but the second one is in less than a month
> 
> next person has a cube older than 2014


I don't think so. 

next has more than 5 3x3s


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> next has more than 5 3x3s


It depends on what you count. Any 3x3 or only speedcubes? The 3x3s that I have that could be counted are Gan 356 X, Gan 356 Air, Yuxin Little Magic, HeShu 18 cm 3x3, Rubik's Brand, Rubik's Tactile Cube, Rubik's Mini Cube, Rubik's Void Cube, a Frozen 2 mini picture cube, and a South Dakota picture cube.

The next person does not use CFOP as their main method.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

Frozen 2 cube? And no, I use CFOP currently

Next person wants clock to be removed


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 15, 2020)

Why? You don’t like it, don’t do it or organize it.

Next person is hiding in a confidential Russian potato, as a refugee from the Russia s.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

No, still on Mars. I saw one of those a while ago though.

Next person joined the WCA in 2020


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 15, 2020)

false. i joined in 2019.

next person is going to a comp in a week.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> false. i joined in 2019.
> 
> next person is going to a comp in a week.


I wish.

The next person has never been to any major comp. (Regionals, Nats, Worlds)


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wish.
> 
> The next person has never been to any major comp. (Regionals, Nats, Worlds)


I've never been to a comp. 

Next person would deny being human when asked.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

Sort of. I'm half martian half human. 

Next person has won an official WCA comp (any comp, any event)


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person has won an official WCA comp (any comp, any event)


True, I've won 4BLD (1 time) and megaminx (23 times).

Next person has this Monday off of school.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

Nope, don't get presidents day off unfortunately

Next person has podiumed at nats (any country) or worlds (Any event)


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person has podiumed at nats (any country) or worlds (Any event)


Wow, it's almost like you can see that information in my signature or something.

Next person has done an unofficial blind event. EDIT: Other than 2x2


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 16, 2020)

yes mega blind (misscramble though  )

next: is online


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> ????


sorry is


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 16, 2020)

No duh

Next person can multi blind five five by fives


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 16, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> No duh
> 
> Next person can multi blind five five by fives


Absolutely not.

next enjoys nerf wars.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> next enjoys nerf wars.


Yes! Was actually into modding for a bit.

Next person just got the new MGC 5x5.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 16, 2020)

No

Next person has a sub 1 hour 3x3 single.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 16, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> No
> 
> Next person has a sub 1 hour 3x3 single.


Amazingly, yes.

next is a cat person because the world is filled with evil people.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Amazingly, yes.
> 
> next is a cat person because the world is filled with evil people.


Na

Next person is scared of the dark


----------



## gruuby (Feb 16, 2020)

Maybe a little...

Next person has attempted 4x4 OH


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Yep, I have done it once, and am not doing it again. (Until I get serious with 4x4 and can sub 1:30, which I should be able to do)

Next person has a Redi cube.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Next person has a Redi cube.


Yep, and I love it.

The next person is not ranked better than 10,000th in the world in any event on the WCA website.

Example:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Yep, 40K for 3x3 and 17K for OH

Next person has a pic on their WCA profile


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The next person is not ranked better than 10,000th in the world in any event on the WCA website.


Nope.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Ninja’d. 
(Been happening so much)


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ninja’d.
> (Been happening so much)


Oops lol you posted probably like 30 seconds before me


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 16, 2020)

The next person does clock

(no offense to you..)


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 16, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> The next person does clock
> 
> (no offense to you..)


Of course I don't do clock! 

Next person wants to watch Black Widow when it comes out.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 16, 2020)

no
next person has an official podium


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Feb 16, 2020)

no, but hopefully I will this time next week 

next person has not competed in squan


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 16, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> no, but hopefully I will this time next week
> 
> next person has not competed in squan


I dont have a squan =(

next is a dog person.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I dont have a squan =(
> 
> next is a dog person.


No, cats rule.

Next person doesn't have a gan cube.


----------



## goidlon (Feb 16, 2020)

You are wrong I have a Gan X 

Next person averages between 10-15 seconds on 3x3


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 16, 2020)

goidlon said:


> You are wrong I have a Gan X
> 
> Next person averages between 10-15 seconds on 3x3


I average 21-22.

next isn't from Tajikistan.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I average 21-22.
> 
> next isn't from Tajikistan.


I don't know what that is but I'll just say I'm from there anyway.

Next person is @White KB


----------



## ProStar (Feb 16, 2020)

Naw. And Tajikistan in a country in Asia.

Next person uses a direct solving method for big cubes(4x4 included)


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

no... had to look up what it meant lol

next person has a sub 3.00 pyraminx ao5


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

No my best is low 4(because of the stupid SS comp scrambles a couple weeks ago)

Next person knows what K4 is(without looking it up)


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No my best is low 4(because of the stupid SS comp scrambles a couple weeks ago)
> 
> Next person knows what K4 is(without looking it up)


It rings a bell but no.

Next likes the number 17+17i.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

Know, of course knot.

Next person has less than 500 messages


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Know, of course knot.
> 
> Next person has less than 500 messages


Yes.

Next hates carrots.


----------



## Mody (Feb 17, 2020)

No I don’t

next person has gotten packages from more than three cube stores


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

Nope

next prefers speedcubeshop over cubicle.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

I actually prefer Cubicle. SCS is great also

Next person has ordered from CanCube


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

nope.

next has memoed more than 3 digits of e.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> next has memoed more than 3 digits of e.


no

next person has a Nintendo Wii


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes! And Wii U, as well as switch

Next person lives in USA


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes! And Wii U, as well as switch
> 
> Next person lives in USA


no

next likes cows.


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 17, 2020)

yup

next person just did a mega solve before reading this


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Milo Black said:


> next person just did a mega solve before reading this



Nope, never really practiced

next has Bose headphones


----------



## goidlon (Feb 17, 2020)

I do not 

Next person Is a cuber that lives in western north carolina in a condo next to the ocean.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

No

Next person has Beats headphones


----------



## gruuby (Feb 17, 2020)

No. And wait. How can you live in WEST North Carolina next to the ocean AKA the EAST coast

Next person has attempted 4x4 oh.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

I haven't

next person has a Pyraminx Duo


----------



## gruuby (Feb 17, 2020)

No, but I want one.

Next person has a sub 2 minute 5x5 single.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 17, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> No, but I want one.
> 
> Next person has a sub 2 minute 5x5 single.


With a one move scramble.

Next is a ZZer.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> With a one move scramble.



That's and illegal scramble, it has to be 2 moves



Etotheipi said:


> Next is a ZZer.



No, I can use it though

Next person uses Roux


----------



## goidlon (Feb 18, 2020)

No next person lives in canada


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's and illegal scramble, it has to be 2 moves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes

next is from not the usa


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 18, 2020)

No


Next person is from a uncolibized sector of mars


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

No, I am from an uncolonized sector of Mars,

Next person has their WCA ID linked


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 18, 2020)

yes

next person has over 100 messages


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> yes
> 
> next person has over 100 messages


No.

Next person is sub-5 on skewb


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

No.

Next person owns a kilominx


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 18, 2020)

No next person is playing fortnite


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

No, Fortnite sucks

Next person has a signature


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes I have a sig.

next is responding via a non-electric device.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No.
> 
> Next person is sub-5 on skewb


LOL the amount of messages is displayed by your name... you have 281 (which is more than 100)


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Yes I have a sig.
> 
> next is responding via a non-electric device.


Hello yes I am responding using a poster on my wall

Next person plays multiple instruments


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Matt11111 said:


> Hello yes I am responding using a poster on my wall
> 
> Next person plays multiple instruments


I play the piano and the trumpet at school..

Next person has a sub-WR single in any event.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

No. I have a .50 2x2 single(stackmatted). So close!

Next person plays Smash


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No. I have a .50 2x2 single(stackmatted). So close!
> 
> Next person plays Smash


occasionally at a friends house.

Next hates feet.


----------



## ganuwoahh (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> occasionally at a friends house.
> 
> Next hates feet.



yes, i hate their smell, purpose and as a tag on a hentai

next person has really chapped lips


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

ganuwoahh said:


> yes, i hate their smell, purpose and as a tag on a hentai
> 
> next person has really chapped lips


Not rn but fairly often. Next person has a lot of bug bites.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Not rn but fairly often. Next person has a lot of bug bites.


Wut ? it's -20 outside

Next person is scared of spiders


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

No. I don't particularly enjoy bugs though.

Next person has a Nintendo Switch


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Wut ? it's -20 outside


Well its 30 degrees here. =P


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

I have an ancient Wii

Next person has a hobby they enjoy more than cubing


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Well its 30 degrees here. =P



It's 77 degrees farenheight here.



PetrusQuber said:


> I have an ancient Wii
> 
> Next person has a hobby they enjoy more than cubing



Gaming is close. I also enjoy reading.

Next can do 4BLD


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's 77 degrees farenheight here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

Next person is learning VLS


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

No, why would I learn VLS? Even Mats doesn't think people should learn it

Next person can do 9BLD

*cough* @sigalig *cough*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, why would I learn VLS? Even Mats doesn't think people should learn it
> 
> Next person can do 9BLD


Nah only 17x17 multiblind FMC one-eared underwater in one breath.

Next person can do 1bld


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 18, 2020)

no 1bld is impossible!

Next has their driving license.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 18, 2020)

Nope. Only 13.

Next person lives in Florida.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope. Only 13.
> 
> Next person lives in Florida.


nope.

next person has been to florida.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

Been there a couple of times for family.

Next person just got Ninja'd by me


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

No

Next person is subbed to J Perm


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person is subbed to J Perm


Is that even a question?

Next person had looked at food in the last ten seconds.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

No. I can taste the pecans I had a few minutes ago though

Next person has met either Feliks Zemdegs or Max Park


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No. I can taste the pecans I had a few minutes ago though
> 
> Next person has met either Feliks Zemdegs or Max Park


Nah, only Patrick Ponce at Canandaigua Winter 2020.

Next person has gone to worlds.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

No

Next person has seen a sub-5 solve in person


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person has seen a sub-5 solve in person


I've seen Patrick do one while practicing.

Next person has registered for a comp, but has never been to one before.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

I registered while it was over the competition limit and never got taken off the waiting list, if that counts.

Next person is drinking a beverage


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

I am drinking Agua. That's what I call it, anyway.

Next person has a sub-1 pyra PB.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes, cause of the stupid SS scrambles recently

Next person has an official sub-10


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes, cause of the stupid SS scrambles recently
> 
> Next person has an official sub-10


yes

Nest person had oatmeal for breakfast today


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> yes
> 
> Nest person had oatmeal for breakfast today


Nah.

Next's fave color is green.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Nah.
> 
> Next's fave color is green.


Blue is better.

Next person is slow.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Blue is better.
> 
> Next person is slow.


You can't just say slow lol. I average about 20.

The next person has solved a ghost cube.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You can't just say slow lol. I average about 20.
> 
> The next person has solved a ghost cube.


Never touched one

Next person is sub pi


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Never touched one
> 
> Next person is sub pi


On a 1x1x2.

next dislikes english.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> next dislikes english.


Yes, English in an awfully confusing language, even though it's my first.

Next person is in high school.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Yes, English in an awfully confusing language, even though it's my first.
> 
> Next person is in high school.


Nope , 7th


Next wants more reactions.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Nope , 7th
> 
> 
> Next wants more reactions.


Confused face.

Next person owns all WCA puzzles.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Confused face.
> 
> Next person owns all WCA puzzles.


Nope.


Next has homework to do.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Next has homework to do.


Ummmmmmmmmmmmm

Next person Knows squan


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

Not really. Kinda

Next person has solved a 9x9


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Not really. Kinda
> 
> Next person has solved a 9x9


Never touched one

Next person has a cube that's been disassembled for over a month.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Never touched one
> 
> Next person has a cube that's been disassembled for over a month.


Uh, I have a couple dollar store cubes that i smashed to bits for forgotten reasons. So yes.


next person hates eating lasagna.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Uh, I have a couple dollar store cubes that i smashed to bits for forgotten reasons. So yes.
> 
> 
> next person hates eating lasagna.


Meh, they're not that good, but I don't hate them.

Next person hates sandwiches


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 18, 2020)

I like them

Next person wants to battle me on CubeStation(I know I want to!)


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I like them
> 
> Next person wants to battle me on CubeStation(I know I want to!)


No.

Next person will give a negative answer. (No, nope, nah etc.)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> No.
> 
> Next person will give a negative answer. (No, nope, nah etc.)


maybe

Next person mains a Gan 356 X


----------



## Master_Disaster (Feb 18, 2020)

My second main.

Next person has a puzzle the person don't know how to solve


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 18, 2020)

Master_Disaster said:


> My second main.
> 
> Next person has a puzzle the person don't know how to solve


I don't know fully how to solve a gear ball which I have, I made up some algs for it but not sure what they do or what cases but if I spam them it eventually solves.

next person likes megaminx


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Next person will give a negative answer. (No, nope, nah etc.)


Loophole

Next person can't do bld


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

I can actually

Next person will give a positive answer


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I can actually
> 
> Next person will give a positive answer


No. Wait what ?

Next person knows full VLS


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Why do you keep asking that?


ProStar said:


> No, why would I learn VLS? Even Mats doesn't think people should learn it



Next person has seen a WR in person


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why do you keep asking that?
> 
> 
> Next person has seen a WR in person


Yes I have!!!!!


The next person, has never touched a rubiks brand (PLZ lol)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why do you keep asking that?
> 
> 
> Next person has seen a WR in person


Nah, but I've judged an NR !

Next person knows full OLLCP
EDIT : Ninjae'd


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> The next person, has never touched a rubiks brand (PLZ lol)



I have.



WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next person knows full OLLCP



What's with you and big alg sets? No.

Next person uses ZZ


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah

Next person knows full WVCP (at this point I'm just doing this to annoy you lol.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Dude seriously what's with the alg sets? No.

Next person will use a large alg set for the next person assumption


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Dude seriously what's with the alg sets? No.
> 
> Next person will use a large alg set for the next person assumption


Maybe

Next person knows full ZBLL


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

No

Next person knows only how to “one look” the cube


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> No
> 
> Next person knows only how to “one look” the cube


Nah

Next person knows full *scrolls up to see what I didn't use yet* ZBLL


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

No, You just literally did that

Next person is One handing a 17x17


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> No, You just literally did that
> 
> Next person is One handing a 17x17


Lol no

Next person knows full HLS


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

No, what even is that

Next person has one handed an 8x8 in 50 mins or less (I have w/vid proof)


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> No, what even is that
> 
> Next person has one handed an 8x8 in 50 mins or less (I have w/vid proof)


No.



Next person is not @WarriorCatCuber


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Next person is not @WarriorCatCuber


Yes

Next person has done at least 10 cubes for MBLD in a serious unofficial attempt


----------



## gruuby (Feb 19, 2020)

No

Next person has a sub 2 minute 3bld single


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 19, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Next person has a sub 2 minute 3bld single


Yes, I average 50

Next person has been to a major championship competition


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes if Great Lakes regionals 
No if that is not a major champ

Next is banned from servers in bedrock Minecraft


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Yes if Great Lakes regionals
> No if that is not a major champ
> 
> Next is banned from servers in bedrock Minecraft


nope.



next is banned from servers in java mc.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

I've been banned from CubeCraft once, but currently no.

Next person like maths


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, and I also like grammar 

Next person uses correct grammar.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Indubitably.

Next person will make an assumption about the next person.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, isn’t that a given?

Next person makes a double negative answer.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

No.


Next will answer the same way I answered the previous assumption


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 19, 2020)

No

Next person is not @ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

You wish

Next person has over 100 messages


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You wish
> 
> Next person has over 100 messages


Just enough to say yes!
Next person doesn't have a Stackmat.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

I have a gen 4 stackmat

Next person uses CStimer


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person uses CStimer


Yes

Next person nod-dons


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person nod-dons


?

Next person is Stanley Chapel


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> ?
> 
> Next person is Stanley Chapel


I wish, at least the legendary bld skills of him =P


next is not eating a purple lizard flavored donut.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I wish, at least the legendary bld skills of him =P
> 
> 
> next is not eating a purple lizard flavored donut.


Definitely not

Next person owns an original rubiks brand


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Definitely not
> 
> Next person owns an original rubiks brand


idk what you mean by original, i got a rubiks brand when i was eight, but it broke. Idk


next is older than the half life of an atom with an atomic number of 9929292.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> idk what you mean by original, i got a rubiks brand when i was eight, but it broke. Idk
> 
> 
> next is older than the half life of an atom with an atomic number of 9929292.


Absolutely no idea what that means

Next person is @Etotheipi


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Absolutely no idea what that means
> 
> Next person is @Etotheipi


Yes. unless i get ninja'd


next is @GAN 356 X


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Naw bro, this is pure ProStar

Next person is @Mike Hughey


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Naw bro, this is pure ProStar
> 
> Next person is @Mike Hughey


Noooope.


next is eating lunch.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Noooope.
> 
> 
> next is eating lunch.


Nah, unless you eat lunch at 6:24 in the morning whilst its dark

Next person is vegetarian


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Nah, unless you eat lunch at 6:24 in the morning whilst its dark
> 
> Next person is vegetarian


Course not. My aunt and uncle are vegan though.


next isn't a psycho.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Course not. My aunt and uncle are vegan though.
> 
> 
> next isn't a psycho.



Debateable.



GAN 356 X said:


> Nah, unless you eat lunch at 6:24 in the morning whilst its dark
> 
> Next person is vegetarian




Omnomnom Steak! omnomnom..... wait wut? Oh I didn't see that post

Next person's favorite food is steak


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Debateable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top 2 favourite

Next person is under the age of 13


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 19, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Top 2 favourite
> 
> Next person is under the age of 13


Nope, i turned 13 today. =P


next is younger than the earth.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Nope, i turned 13 today. =P
> 
> 
> next is younger than the earth.


Barely.

I see I am an hour late.

Next person loves blindfolded solving.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

I do, but I suck at it.

Next person is a moderator


----------



## brododragon (Feb 19, 2020)

I wish.

Next person actually went to the off-topic section, found this thread, and clicked on it.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Originally I did.

Next person has an avatar


----------



## brododragon (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Originally I did.
> 
> Next person has an avatar


No just scribbles

Next person thinks sugardoodles should be a thing


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes, whatever it is

Next person has a sugar doodle


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Nope.

Next person likes to cube in school


----------



## brododragon (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't dislike. I'm too scared to bring a good cube and too slow, though.

Next person will answer 'no'.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

No, So actually yes.

Next person thinks that the previous question is cursed


----------



## Skittleskp (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes, it was kinda a paradox.

Next person loves squan.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Kind of. I like it, but haven't memorized the solve yet.

Next person has another hobby they like just as much as cubing (If so, what?)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

Gaming is close(Mario fanboy, anyone know how to get the 100 jump ropes Power Moon in the Metro Kingdom?). I also love reading.

Next person has a sister


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes.

Next person is an only child


----------



## gruuby (Feb 20, 2020)

Ha i wish (not really i love my sisters)

Next person likes loose cubes.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Not really...

Next person does not like their sibling(s)


----------



## brododragon (Feb 20, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Ha i wish (not really i love my sisters)
> 
> Next person likes loose cubes.


I like turning them, but get more lockups.

Next person will realize the assumption is a paradox.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I like turning them, but get more lockups.
> 
> Next person will realize the assumption is a paradox.


Yes, even though I responded to this question before you.

Next person likes cubing


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 20, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yes, even though I responded to this question before you.
> 
> Next person likes cubing


Duh!

The next person is sponsored by a cube retailer or company


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

I wish. I only have 16 subs though, so nobody would notice me. 

Next person has a YouTube Channel, or is making one soon.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

Debating it, probably not gonna happen though. I could make a Petrus-W tutorial.

Next person knows COLL


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

Nope, but i'm considering it

Next watched a movie 2 days ago


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 20, 2020)

so close....
it was 3 days ago

next person is 14


----------



## gruuby (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes

The next person has a 50+ cubes cube collection.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 20, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Yes
> 
> The next person has a 50+ cubes cube collection.


No.


next has more than one venezulan bolivar in other currencies.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

i have no idea.

next plays video games


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

More than I should. Mario fan

Next person plays Zelda video games


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

Meh no.

Next person knows full ZBLS


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next person knows full ZBLS


No

Next person has a comp this weekend


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

no

next has a 12 ao5 when they usually average 16


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a 16ao5 when I average 19

Next person can solve squan


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes.

Next has an Angstrom clock


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

No


Next person knows full L5CO


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

no.
next person does roux


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

No ZZ.

Next person knows full ZZ OLS.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No ZZ.
> 
> Next person knows full ZZ OLS.


Never looked into that, but I might learn some cool cases for CFOP.
Next person uses RUS U perm! (R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2)


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

No i use MU U perms, definitely better...lol that's my opinion. (Ua: M2 U M U2 M' U M2) (Ub: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2)

Next owns the Valk Elite M


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 20, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> No i use MU U perms, definitely better...lol that's my opinion. (Ua: M2 U M U2 M' U M2) (Ub: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2)
> 
> Next owns the Valk Elite M


I do and it's my main!!

The next person know how to do 3BLD


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> The next person know how to do 3BLD


Yes, maybe my favorite event and I just learned M2.

Next person doesn’t like to practice OH.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

I suck at OH, so I don't like it.

Next person has a youtube channel linked


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 20, 2020)

Nope

Next person wants a world record someday.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

Sure, why not?

Next person likes magic


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

Never touched one.

Next person knows... (Have I run out of big subsets ?)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

Huh? I haven't been paying attention

Next person will tell WCC to stop talking about big subsets


----------



## brododragon (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person will tell WCC to stop talking about big subsets


Hey @WarriorCatCuber, may I suggest algorithmic L5E for pyraminx?

Next person is going to be @WarriorCatCuber.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 20, 2020)

NOPE (unless I got ninja'd)

Next person had a banana and oatmeal today.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

No

Next person will react to my post


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person will react to my post


Nope. I totally didn't

Next person knows full algorithmic pyra L5E (Thanks @brododragon )!


----------



## ElephantCuber (Feb 20, 2020)

Nope
Next person will be sub 7 on clock


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2020)

Correct I "will" be sub 7 on Clock in a few months...hopefully

Next persons owns a 1x1-11x11


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 20, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Next persons owns a 1x1-11x11


Nope, only through 9x9.

Next person has at least 1000 official solves.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 20, 2020)

No way

Next person lives in the Eastern Hemisphere


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 21, 2020)

No, I don't think so.

Next person doesn't own a 3x3.


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 21, 2020)

I do own a 3x3.

Net person thinks "Edit this Sentence" has gotten a bit out of hand.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 21, 2020)

YES I TOTALLY DO

Next person agrees with me and @KingCanyon


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 21, 2020)

yes i do.


next person is eating something.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 21, 2020)

YEah for some reason that thing was my inspection box.


Next person isn't eating what I'm eating


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 21, 2020)

well that totally depends on what you are eating. What are you eating?

Next person think @Nuuk cuber should have went ahead and told what he was eating.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes.

Next person has a cube in their profile pic.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 21, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yes.
> 
> Next person has a cube in their profile pic.


if you round pi to 3 and take i to equal 1, then i would have e cubed in my pfp, so yes. but otherwise no.


next isnt eating what im eating or what @Nuuk cuber is eating.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

No.

Next person thinks that you guys should tell us what you're eating.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 21, 2020)

Ok. im eating pork.


next isnt made of letuce.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 21, 2020)

Duh I'm made out of lettuce. Isn't everyone ?

Next person gets notif spam from "edit the sentence"


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't have notification sound on so... no, but my email gets full of them.

Next person is not Felix Zemdegs


----------



## gruuby (Feb 21, 2020)

Thats where you are wrong. I'm him in disguise. (also I was eating some paper for some reason)


Next person can sub 5 minute 7x7


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 21, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Next person can sub 5 minute 7x7


Yes, I average about 3:30

Next person has done OH BLD.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 21, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Yes, I average about 3:30
> 
> Next person has done OH BLD.


 Yup, M2 is a nightmare!!!!

The next person has popped a cube during a official solve at competition


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Yup, M2 is a nightmare!!!!
> 
> The next person has popped a cube during a official solve at competition


Yep, to many times (and 3 times on Skewb).

Next person has attempted all 17 official events at one competition.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 21, 2020)

Not me :/

Next person‘s average is between 19.12452 and 20.89345


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Next person‘s average is between 19.12452 and 20.89345


Nope, I average 10, assuming you mean 3x3.

Next person knows 3-style for 3x3.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 21, 2020)

No.

Next person's main event is clock (for me, my main events are clock and 3x3)


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 21, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No.
> 
> Next person's main event is clock (for me, my main events are clock and 3x3)


Yeah Right. i have never touched a clock in my life...

The next person is currently eating food.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm chewing gum, if that counts. Otherwise, no.

Next person has competed in every event in the WCA (not including feet)


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 21, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person has competed in every event in the WCA (not including feet)


I've competed in every event, even including feet.

Next person is listening to Spotify right now.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I've competed in every event, even including feet.
> 
> Next person is listening to Spotify right now.


Not quite. YouTube Music.

Next person is alone in a room.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes, depressing.....

the next person has an alt account on ss (which is technically against the rules lol)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Yes, depressing.....
> 
> the next person has an alt account on ss (which is technically against the rules lol)


No. But it would be funny if I did and answered this on it.

Next person has broken a ss rule.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 22, 2020)

Yeah... I used to do multiposting heaps when I first joined... Now I've learnt

Next person can make cutoff on every cube


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 22, 2020)

I can't make cutoff for 6x6, 7x7, Feet, Clock, and all BLD events. Canada's cutoffs are crazy-hard, man.
Next person uses Redux (4x4).


----------



## Vim (Feb 22, 2020)

I’m learning Meyer, so it probably could count as Redux.

Next persons’ favourite event is the lunch break.


----------



## ElephantCuber (Feb 22, 2020)

Nope my favorite event is clock

Next person has dnf averaged officially on their favorite event


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 22, 2020)

ElephantCuber said:


> Nope my favorite event is clock
> 
> Next person has dnf averaged officially on their favorite event


I haven't been to a comp with my favorite event yet so... no.

Next person's favorite cube is a non-WCA puzzle.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

nope.

Next wants to get into clock


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm wanting to try it

Next person lives in Denmark


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 24, 2020)

nope, USA

next person went to a comp yesterday


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

No

Next person is named Mark


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

no.
next has gone to college


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> no.
> next has gone to college


Nope

Next is going to Northern Championships 2020.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

I am not sure, I doubt it tho if it is on a Sunday

next person had carrots as a part of their lunch.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

No

Next person has a location set


----------



## Hazel (Feb 24, 2020)

Yep :3

Next person is an Apple fanboy/girl


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m using Apple stuff, not a fanboy

Next person is a Premium Member or staff


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

I wish.

Next person thinks Gan cubes are overpriced.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Whatever, I don't even care anymore

Next person has a cube in their logo


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Whatever, I don't even care anymore
> 
> Next person has a cube in their logo


Yes.

Next person has a person in their avatar.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Debatably

Next person has a youtube channel set


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes.

Next person likes playing games on the forums


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Meh

Next person has an M in their first name(not necessarily starting with)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

No.

Next person has an A+ average in math. (Anything below that is bad)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No.
> 
> Next person has an A+ average in math. (Anything below that is bad)


yes. 96.8

Next person is really good at one class but sucks at another.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> yes. 96.8
> 
> Next person is really good at one class but sucks at another.


I've got a 98 average in spanish and I never study.
I have a B average in gym 

Next person is fast.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

No I got A+ in everything

Next person owns every WCA puzzle


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

fast in what? running? cubing? biking? swimming?

I average just under 10 seconds on 3x3. I have a 18:53 5k. are those considered fast? never timed anything biking related or swimming. what are you asking?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No I got A+ in everything
> 
> Next person owns every WCA puzzle


Nope. Need a clock, 6x6, and 7x7. I've just never been interested in big cubes and clock.

Next person likes 2x2.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> fast in what? running? cubing? biking? swimming?
> 
> I average just under 10 seconds on 3x3. I have a 18:53 5k. are those considered fast? never timed anything biking related or swimming. what are you asking?


Dunno I don't really care what you answer.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Dunno I don't really care what you answer.



Um.... yes?

Next person will not like this post


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Um.... yes?
> 
> Next person will not like this post


Meh


Next person knows full VLS


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

No comment

Next person will follow pjk


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm already following him.

Next person follows ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't, but you know, I probably should. He's a really cool guy you know

Next person follows me


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

I do now.

Next person has seen my YouTube page.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

I haven't actually 

Next person follows Mike Hughey


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Who is that?

Next person hates Taylor Swift


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't have a preference.

Next person knows who Mike Hughey is


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Like I said, no

Next person follows me.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

No, not currently.

Next person will finally realize who @Mike Hughey is


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Fine. I'll look at his account.

Next person thinks this @Mike Hughey thing is insane.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

No, he's a (super!) mod

Next person knows who Patrick Kelly is


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes.

Next person is going to stop the "knows who <person> is."


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes. No. Maybe.

Next person knows who MJS Cubing is


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't think so.

Next person knows who ProStar is.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

No... other than on here

next is homeschooled


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2020)

Yep.

Next plays at least 2 instruments.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

I play piano, but know a little cello, so I'd say yes.

Next person has been in this webpage for 3O+ minutes.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

Total probably

Next person has no avatar set


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Totally not.

Next person always tells the truth, just like me.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes... you mean on here or in general?

next has too many puzlles for their own good.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

No I don't, only like 20 and I average sub 10.

next person knows they have a ton of school and wish they could get off SS and go do it but they have no motivation.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Meh I have stuff for IB application but I'm lazy and IB is extra work anyway.


Next person hates IB.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

idk what IB is.

Next person owns a cube that is 9x9 or bigger


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Nah


Next person is of Asian origin


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

I own a 9x9

Next person is of Asian origin


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I own a 9x9
> 
> Next person is of Asian origin


HMMMMM what's happening ? If you're asian I meant no offence, It was just an assumption.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> HMMMMM what's happening ? If you're asian I meant no offence, It was just an assumption.



You ninja'ed me but I didn't want to change my answer

No I'm not Asian

Next person is sub-1 on 4x4


----------



## gruuby (Feb 25, 2020)

No, I'm ~1:25

Next person likes fnaf


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

No, never played it

Next person is sub-1 on 5x5


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, never played it
> 
> Next person is sub-1 on 5x5


I wish.

The next person plays at least 2 sports (cubing doesn't count lol).


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

eSports & cubing, so I guess no

Next person likes Mario


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sure

Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Umm... I'll make a new assumption

Next person has their in initials anywhere in their username (not just in front)


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

no

next person is really cool


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

No
Next person is not a cuber, but decided to join forum.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

Hmmm

Next person is part of WeCube


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes, Co-Founder

Next person will apply for WeCube


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

Dunno

Next person uses CFOP even though it has a horrid movecount.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes

Next person hates ZZ


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

No, quite the opposite.

Next person hates CFOP


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

No, opposite is what I feel 

Next person is neutral in this “argument”


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

No.

Next person will intervene and say roux is best.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

No

Roux it, now I dare you. 

Anywho, next person is a cuber coming off a 2 month break.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

No.

Next person is WhiteKB.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

No

Next is a off brand Youtuber

@White KB


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes.

Next person uses CFOP


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes

Next uses Roux


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

I use CFOP

Next person is LNB Films.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes

Next person is @WarriorCatCuber


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

No

Next person has their initials in their username.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

I wonder



Spoiler



yes



Next is a Minecraft youtuber on another channel


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

I used to. Deleted that channel though.

Next person mains a Gan puzzle.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes, 354 

Next person doesn’t have an assumption to make.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

True


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 25, 2020)

Next person knows full COLL


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 25, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Next person knows full COLL


I am working on it, I know maybe 20%

next person knows more than half of zbll


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

None

Next is a fortnite hater like meh


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 25, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> None
> 
> Next is a fortnite hater like meh


Yes fortnite is an absolute waste of time

Next person likes disc golf.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Kinda

Next person skipped school today


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm writing this in my 5th period class

Next person cubes in school a lot


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person cubes in school a lot


I'm in college so no, not during class anyway.

Next person is top 1000 in the world for multiple events.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 25, 2020)

nAh

Next person agrees with me that ZZ is best.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

CFOP is better! ZZ is my last choice if I had to switch.

Next person hates ROUX


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Roux is gay


Next person mains CFOP as their main method


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 25, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Next person mains CFOP as their main method


Yes

Next person uses this N-perm: r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

No I use setup to J-Perm for Nb and haven't learned Na

Next person uses this Ja-perm: x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

IDK,

Next switched from ZZ to any other method, especially CFOP.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope. Beginners to CFOP

Next has switched methods (not including switching from beginners to any speed method)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

I switched to CFCE for a while

Next person knows PLL


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Learning.

Next person has an X in their username.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

No

Next person can sub-1 over 50% of PLLs


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person can sub-1 over 50% of PLLs


never tried but I probably could.

next person knows how to do 5 blind


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 25, 2020)

except not

next person is sober


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm only 13...

Next person isn't 21 yet.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person isn't 21 yet.


True.

Next person uses this V-perm: R' U R' U' R D R' D' R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

No I use: x' R' F R F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U'

Next person solves H OLL with F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No I use: x' R' F R F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U'
> 
> Next person solves H OLL with F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'


I do for COLL

next person hasn't eaten any food today.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> next person hasn't eaten any food today.


False, I ate breakfast and lunch.

Next person has a TI-83 calculator.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes. Only one in my class without a TI-84

Next person knows what either of these calculators looks like.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 26, 2020)

All too well. 

Next person has taken a calculus class.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 26, 2020)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next person has taken a calculus class.


Yep, I'm in calculus III right now.

Next person lives in Australia.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

No, US

Next person knows ZZ but doesn't use it


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person knows ZZ but doesn't use it


True

Next person's favorite event is a side event (not an NxN or one-handed)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 26, 2020)

Nope, my favorite is 4x4.

Next person also likes 4x4 the best.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

I do really like 4x4, it's either 3x3 or 4x4.

Next person's main event is a big cube


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 26, 2020)

either 4x4, 3x3, or mega I like them all the same.

EDIT: ninja'd. no my main event is not a big cube.

next person also really likes mega.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

No, I suck so I don't really like it

Next person's main event is 2x2


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, I suck so I don't really like it
> 
> Next person's main event is 2x2



Yes, with oh and 444. 

Next is banned on the ss discord


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't have discord.

Next person plays (Or used to play) Fortnite.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

I've played it like 5 times, but I always thought it was stupid

Next person is sponsored by WeCube


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

no

next person is practicing 5x5 right now


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

No, in the middle of 3x3. Just finished a solve before getting on(19.55 in case you're wondering)

Next person is sub-20 OH


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

no, but i really want to get good because its so fun

next person listens to music while cubing


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person is sub-20 OH


Yep, I average 17 or so.

EDIT: Ninja'd! I do sometimes listen to music while cubing, but not always.

Next person has a 5BLD success.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

oh my, nooo. never attempted 3bld but did get a success for 2bld

next person lives on the south side of the equator


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

Nope. I live closer to the north pole then to the equator (_I think_)

Next person likes into the spiderverse


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next person likes into the spiderverse


Yes, one of my favorite movies.

Next person thinks Gan should stop making only 3x3s.


Spoiler



(Just Imagine the 'Gan pyraminx' 'Gan skewb' or even an updated 4x4)


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

YES

Next person hates Gan cubes


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 26, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> Next person hates Gan cubes


I don't hate them, but I certainly prefer other cubes in general. BTW, Gan has 2x2s, 3x3s, 4x4s, and a megaminx.

Next person has a cube on their keychain.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 27, 2020)

No. I want one though.

Next person hates squan


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 27, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> No. I want one though.
> 
> Next person hates squan


yeah I kinda do

next person's main event is Megaminx.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 27, 2020)

nope. 4x4

Next person gets notification spam form this thread.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 27, 2020)

not really.

next person (or person's family) just bought a house


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 27, 2020)

No.

Next person is sub-20


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 28, 2020)

Yep 


Next has ADHD 
Yes I do too
Yes it sucks

Sent from my A502DL using Tapatalk


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 28, 2020)

Don't think so...

next person loves 2x2.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes. I love TPS Spam

Next person loves 5x5


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 28, 2020)

YES just got into it with the MGC and it's amazing, the event AND the 5x5 itself.

Next person has a really old iPhone


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 28, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person loves 5x5


I wouldn't say "love" but I do enjoy it.

EDIT: Ninja'd. I do not have an iPhone.

Next person has a job.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 28, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> YES just got into it with the MGC and it's amazing, the event AND the 5x5 itself.
> 
> Next person has a really old iPhone


I don't even have any phone (probably why I am a faster cuber)

next person did at least 250 timed solves yesterday.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Feb 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> next person did at least 250 timed solves yesterday.


nope.

Next person doesn't do blind events


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes.

Next person will not respond to this.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 6, 2020)

Next person has a premium cube from TheCubicle


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person has a premium cube from TheCubicle


Nope, waste of money imo

Next person mains a GAN puzzle in any event (ew)


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

Nope, all of my mains are Moyus except for my 2x2(valk).

Next person has a mustache irl


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person has a mustache irl


Not anymore, nice try though.

Next person has witnessed a WR in person.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

No

Next person has podiumed at nats in megaminx before


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person has podiumed at nats in megaminx before


Haha, yes.

Next person is not @ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

Not in my house

Next person is sub-40 megaminx


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2020)

I don’t have a Mega right now (hopefully in a few months)

Next person likes the Valk 3, but hates the Valk Power.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

Never tried either

Next person likes OH


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 7, 2020)

I like it, but I suck

Next person has magnetized a clock


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Mar 7, 2020)

no but i wiiish... 

Next person uses the Roux method.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

No, I'm boring

Next person has a default avatar


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, I'm boring
> 
> Next person has a default avatar


No

The next person has a 5bld success


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The next person has a 5bld success


Yes, as many in comp as at home actually lol

Next person knows at least 50 ZBLLs (PLL doesn't count)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 8, 2020)

Lets see... I know 36 COLLs, 11 more of SS T ZBLLs, and 4 SO T ZBLLs.. Yes, I do.

Next person uses G Perms which aren’t RUD.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 9, 2020)

Nope.

Next person uses CFOP


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 9, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person uses CFOP


Yep

Next person mains a Volt v2 M


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 9, 2020)

no. Little Magic M

Next person doesn't do squan


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 9, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> no. Little Magic M
> 
> Next person doesn't do squan



Nope. Organized comp with 3 rounds.

Next will post in very large letters


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 9, 2020)

*YES*

*NEXT PERSON WILL POST IN VERY SMALL LETTERS*


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> *NEXT PERSON WILL POST IN VERY SMALL LETTERS*


yes

next person's post will be underlined


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes.

Next person watches livestreams while cubing.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 14, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> Next person watches livestreams while cubing.


No

Next person was going to go to a competition that got canceled for coronavirus.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Mar 14, 2020)

I signed up for one that could be, and I feel like it will be cancelled.

Next person never has enough money to buy cubes


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 16, 2020)

*YES!*
Next person has a Puzzlcrate subscription


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Mar 17, 2020)

No. That would be fun though.

Next person reads too much in a day.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 18, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> Next person reads too much in a day.


I wouldn't say too much, just whenever I get tired of cubing (so after like 3 hours lol)

Next person mains the MGC 6x6


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes

Next person mains a moustaache


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 18, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Next person mains a moustaache


Um, no.

Next person has glasses


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Mar 18, 2020)

no. i'm glad.

Next person simulates comps.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 18, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> Next person simulates comps.


Just got done doing one actually

Next person has a mastermorphix


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 19, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Just got done doing one actually
> 
> Next person has a mastermorphix


yes, but i never use it

next person is CN with yau on 4x4


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Mar 22, 2020)

No.

Next person's main event is OH


----------



## brododragon (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope. Never even done a timed OH solve.

Next person is a pretty cool potato.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 30, 2020)

I guess so.

Next person lives inside a confidential Neptunian Russain potato.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 30, 2020)

How'd you know?!

Next person knows over 5 3x3 methods.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Um... I think so?

Next person wants me to list the methods I know


----------



## brododragon (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Um... I think so?
> 
> Next person wants me to list the methods I know


Yes.
Next person if going to list the methods They know.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

*sigh* I'll edit them in in a sec

EDIT:

LBL
CFOP
CFCE
Roux
ZZ
Petrus
Petrus-W
PCMS
Beginner's
My new beginner's method
CFEC

Next person works for BrodoBumpers, Inc.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Why yes, how did you know?

Next person doesn't like my double post


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person doesn't like my double post


Yes

Next person competed in Cubing at Home


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes.

Next person got a PB avg at Cubing at Home


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 31, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> Next person got a PB avg at Cubing at Home


No, I did rather poorly.

Next person plays piano.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, Grade 3

Next person when posting will have anywhere from 300-500 posts.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

Pfffft

Next person is signed up for the forum comp tomorrow


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 2, 2020)

Of course u know it (I’m late lol)

the next person will be prostar


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 2, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> the next person will be prostar


No

Next person has a GoPro or similar camera for cubing.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 2, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> No
> 
> Next person has a GoPro or similar camera for cubing.


Nope 

Next person will be cuberstache


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 2, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Next person will be cuberstache


Yes

Next person will come up with a more creative assumption than guessing who the next person is.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes

Next person is not an Earthling


----------



## brododragon (Apr 2, 2020)

That's complicated...

Next person is a person


----------



## ProStar (Apr 2, 2020)

No, I'm an alien

Next person is married to a form of cheese


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person is married to a form of cheese


I don't want to see what @brododragon has to say about this, so I'll jump in and say that I'm not married.

Next person has a multi-blind attempt of at least 4 points at home.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Apr 2, 2020)

No.

Next person's OH main is an exclamation mark


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 2, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> No.
> 
> Next person's OH main is an exclamation mark


!

Next person has a gan 356 xs


----------



## ProStar (Apr 3, 2020)

No

Next person mains a GTS3M


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person mains a GTS3M


*crys in giveaway that I’m not gonna win*

Next person has over 40 cubes


----------



## ProStar (Apr 3, 2020)

No, I'm around 20

Next person is entered in pjk's GTS3M giveaway


----------



## brododragon (Apr 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, I'm around 20
> 
> Next person is entered in pjk's GTS3M giveaway


Nope. I'm good at procrastinating.

Next person


----------



## ProStar (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes.

Next person?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes.
> 
> Next person?


I'm sorry, but I can't say yes.

Next person!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 3, 2020)

Wooho!

Next person. -_-


----------



## brododragon (Apr 4, 2020)

Meh.

Meh.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

shmeh.

Next person overlubed their X-Man Bell pyra with Controlius like I did


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

No, don't have a bell. Might get one though

Next person is annoyed that this thread started up again


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, don't have a bell. Might get one though
> 
> Next person is annoyed that this thread started up again


Kind of, because I wanted to see how long the thread would be dead since l killed it.

Potato or cheese


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

Fruit Salad

Next person is part of BrodoBumpers


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

Blue

Green


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Orange.

Next person doesn't want this thread to die


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

Purple lol

Next person is nkt me


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

Actually, I nkt you

Periwinkle Pancakes or Purple Pancakes? @Kit Clement


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

Periwinkle

Bump.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Apr 24, 2020)

Fist bump

next person has a babylon tower puzzle


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 24, 2020)

No

Next person has seen my epic PB fail:


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah, just watched it an hour ago.


Next


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yeah, just watched it an hour ago.
> 
> 
> Next


ehm...

Next person has NOT seen my epic PB fail:


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

True. Now false, but it used to be true


Hullo!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> True. Now false, but it used to be true
> 
> 
> Hullo!


No.

N..N..Nex...Nexus Knights!

I will never follow the rules...


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 24, 2020)

_yeeetetttetetttt_


tueday


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 24, 2020)

Reported sike 

Pls stop tho


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Reported sike
> 
> Pls stop tho


Ok. Btw why?

Next person is suprised I'm almost actually doing the correct format (The first part of my post was incorrect format).


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Next person is suprised I'm almost actually doing the correct format (The first part of my post was incorrect format).


Yes, maybe now we can get on track and actually enjoy this thread again

Next person has a morphix puzzle


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Yes, maybe now we can get on track and actually enjoy this thread again
> 
> Next person has a morphix puzzle


Nope.

Next person will tell me why everyone got mad at me for that glitch text (I'm so oblivious).


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

No.

Next person has held an NR or other officially tracked record


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person has held an NR or other officially tracked record


No

Next person has a smart cube


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope

Next person doesn't main a Gan


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

Yep.

Next person likes likes


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

Whatever

Next person's favorite youtube cuber is J Perm


----------



## brododragon (Apr 25, 2020)

No, but he's my favorite Youcuber (Cue the laugh track).

Next person can count to 27.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

Hm, good question. I dunno

Next person is married to a form of cheese (I tried to ask brodo this before but @CuberStache interrupted me)


----------



## brododragon (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Hm, good question. I dunno
> 
> Next person is married to a form of cheese (I tried to ask brodo this before but @CuberStache interrupted me)


He can't interrupt this time. Quite risky tagging him, though. Also *I know you rolled your eyes but then changed to meh because you're indecisive. *Anyway, I'm actually married to goat cheese, if that counts...

Next person can't count to 28.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

Another good question, again I'll have to say I'm not sure

Next person has the word "Prestidigitation" in their signature


----------



## brododragon (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes.

Next person can count to 1 starting from 1.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

No

Next person knows what prestidigitation means (without outside help)


----------



## brododragon (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person knows what prestidigitation means (without outside help)


It's not outside help if Safari has a built-*in* define function. It's a type of magic trick.

No or No? Or Yes?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It's not outside help if Safari has a built-*in* define function. It's a type of magic trick.



Wrong. Even with cheating you didn't get it right 



brododragon said:


> No or No? Or Yes?



None of the above

Next person likes ColorfulPockets


----------



## brododragon (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wrong. Even with cheating you didn't get it right


The dictionary says it's a magic trick performed for entertainment...


ProStar said:


> Next person likes ColorfulPockets


He's a fun guy. His videos aren't the best quality, but I like him.


brododragon said:


> No, but he's my favorite Youcuber (Cue the laugh track).
> 
> Next person can count to 27.


Wait you did eyes up now?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The dictionary says it's a magic trick performed for entertainment...



No, it's just sleight of hand in general, not a specific magic trick



brododragon said:


> Wait you did eyes up now?



wdym? It's meh


----------



## brododragon (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, it's just sleight of hand in general, not a specific magic trick


Yeah I got magic right, and I guess if you counted the fact that it's performed specifially for entertainment, then it's right.


PoStar said:


> wdym? It's meh


I pulled a @PetrusQuber and screenshoted it but feel perfectly fine not showing it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yeah I got magic right, and I guess if you counted the fact that it's performed specifially for entertainment, then it's right.
> 
> I pulled a @PetrusQuber and screenshoted it but feel perfectly fine not showing it.


Am I associated with screenshots now?


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 25, 2020)

The next person's hobby is cubing.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

My hobby or favorite hobby?

Next person will be online when they answer


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm offline of

Next is a h beginner


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 26, 2020)

no 
next person has wet their pants


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh gosh...

next person has a Nintendo Wii


----------



## ProStar (Apr 29, 2020)

Used to, I gave it away when I got a Wii U

Next person has been to a competition


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person has been to a competition


Yes, 49

Next person has a TengYun v2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 29, 2020)

No. May get one though, need an OH cube

Next person has a GTS3M


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 30, 2020)

no 
next peson is a yj fanboy


----------



## u Cube (Apr 30, 2020)

Ew no

next person was planning on going to NA champs before it was cancelled.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

u Cube said:


> next person was planning on going to NA champs before it was cancelled.


Yes, and I was first on the psych sheet for megaminx 

Next person wears glasses


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 30, 2020)

yes 
next person has a rubiks brand


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Apr 30, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> yes
> next person has a rubiks brand


no but I do have a v cube 4
next person knows lees than 50 zblls


----------



## ProStar (Apr 30, 2020)

Actually, I don't know *lees* than 50 ZBLLs

Next person won't use proper grammar in their next post (pretty safe bet)


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Actually, I don't know *lees* than 50 ZBLLs
> 
> Next person won't use proper in their next post (pretty safe bet)


proper what?


----------



## ProStar (May 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> proper what?



lol. Edited


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> lol. Edited


You can't even grammer while condemning someone for improper grammer.


----------



## ProStar (May 23, 2020)

Mhm.

Next person will a Morrison brother


----------



## brododragon (May 24, 2020)

Extremely. Same with the 93 MB of .rar files.

Next guy ICU film dark kid Delhi on using no JD DM no ha so


----------



## ProStar (May 24, 2020)

Mhm.

YoCHEESE.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Extremely. Same with the 93 MB of .rar files.
> 
> Next guy ICU film dark kid Delhi on using no JD DM no ha so


What do u mean


----------



## brododragon (May 24, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> What do u mean


Horgleshplicken.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Horgleshplicken.


Dumbledore


----------



## brododragon (May 24, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Dumbledore


Yes
No


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yes
> No


I am sirius (I actually am)


----------



## brododragon (May 24, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> I am sirius (I actually am)


Hour

Next


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Hour
> 
> Next


Time turner


----------



## brododragon (May 24, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Time turner


Yes

Next person is a person


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 24, 2020)

The next person has eaten a goat


----------



## ProStar (May 24, 2020)

Can we please get this back on track? Yes, I have had goat.

Next person knows at least 27 ZBLLs(OCLL and COLL don't count, but PLL does)


----------



## brododragon (May 24, 2020)

No.

Next person is a yes


----------



## JackJack13 (May 26, 2020)

no next person is doing Homework and hates it like me


----------



## brododragon (May 26, 2020)

Nope teachers don't make me

Next person thought I wouldn't do something that made sense.


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

Yes

Next person is sponsored by a cube store


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person is sponsored by a cube store


Yes

Next person is tired of me advertising my code.


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

idrc

Next person has their WCA profile linked


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> idrc
> 
> Next person has their WCA profile linked


Yes

Next person has their YouTube linked


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

Nah

Next person is sub-20 LBL


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nah
> 
> Next person is sub-20 LBL


Yep (just cos lookahead, TPS, etc)
Also @fun at the joy loads of Prostar’s posts here!


Next person is a Reactalutionist.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yep (just cos lookahead, TPS, etc)
> Also @fun at the joy loads of Prostar’s posts here!
> 
> 
> Next person is a Reactalutionist.


Yes I already have liked 150 pages of @Lightake.com's posts, WE WILL MAKE THEM HAVE MORE THAN PROSTAR!!!

Next person wants to join me.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes I already have liked 150 pages of @Lightake.com's posts, WE WILL MAKE THEM HAVE MORE THAN PROSTAR!!!
> 
> Next person wants to join me.


Ha, mere mortal. The King has well over 2 times the amount of @Lightake.com , and he didn’t even agree to this!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ha, mere mortal. The King has well over 2 times the amount of @Lightake.com , and he didn’t even agree to this!


Oh you just wait they will have more than ProStar.


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes I already have liked 150 pages of @Lightake.com's posts, WE WILL MAKE THEM HAVE MORE THAN PROSTAR!!!
> 
> Next person wants to join me.



That's kinda impossible

Next person will like this post


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's kinda impossible
> 
> Next person will like this post


Nope

Next person has liked over 150 pages of Lightakes messages.


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

No, who am I, fatj's lesser twin?

Next person likes mega


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, who am I, fatj's lesser twin?
> 
> Next person likes mega


I love Mega

Next person wants to join the reactolution on Lightake.com


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

No, I do not join things doomed to fail

Next person is sub-10


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, I do not join things doomed to fail
> 
> Next person is sub-10


Yes

Next person thinks we will overthrow @ProStar with Lightake.com


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Good luck with that, you need it

Next person is part of the Qiyi club


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Good luck with that, you need it
> 
> Next person is part of the Qiyi club


I am the leader of the best club, the Qiyi club

Next person doesn't realize that Lightake.com already has 3300 notifications


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

I'm aware

Next person plays Minecraft


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 27, 2020)

Of course,

Next person has no hobbies other than cubing


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Of course,
> 
> Next person has no hobbies other than cubing


Yes, I play Disc Golf

Next person doesn't know what disc golf is.


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

I do.

Next person uses Meyer for 4x4


----------



## Username: Username: (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I do.
> 
> Next person uses Meyer for 4x4


I don't use Roux, Meyer, I use CFOP, Redux, and Yau.

Next person is American.


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Redux, and Yau.



You can't use both, they're different methods



Username: Username: said:


> Next person is American.



Yes

Next person is from England


----------



## Username: Username: (May 28, 2020)

I use them equally I meant.

I'm not @PetrusQuber is

Next person had a bad cubing FML recently


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I use them equally I meant.



That's bad, redux is just Yau except worse for 4x4



Username: Username: said:


> Next person had a bad cubing FML recently



No

Next person wants clock removed from the WCA


----------



## Username: Username: (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's bad, redux is just Yau except worse for 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not the next person, but I may want to switch to Yau, I just need to learn Freeslice.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person wants clock removed from the WCA


no because I have a brain.

next person isn't subscribed to me on yt


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I just need to learn Freeslice.



Freeslice is for 5x5+, not 4x4



AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> no because I have a brain.



give a next, mr. brainiac


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I use them equally I meant.
> 
> I'm not @PetrusQuber is
> 
> Next person had a bad cubing FML recently


Where are you from? I always felt like you were in the same timezone as me, as you always seemed to be online in my ‘morning’, ruling out America, and you’re also active throughout my afternoon.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Where are you from? I always felt like you were in the same timezone as me, as you always seemed to be online in my ‘morning’, ruling out America, and you’re also active throughout my afternoon.


I can't tell you my location sorry..


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I can't tell you my location sorry..


Ok, whatever,


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's bad, redux is just Yau except worse for 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO NEVER
Next person uses LBL


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

No

Next person likes dogs


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

I'm OK with them, don't have one.

Next person likes The Cubicle better than SCS


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Yea

Next person wants Kilominx added


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

No strong opinions

Next person remembers the old forum style


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Huh?

Next person joined in 2018


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

No

Next person thinks they’re an oldie here.


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

No

Next person has over 2k messages


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Yep

Next person will answer this in the following minute of my post.


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Yes

Next person follows pjk


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

No I don’t sorry PJK.

Next person is using verdana font.


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

mhm

Next person follows Mike Hughey


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

No, again, sorry Mike

I actually quite like Verdana, I think I’ll keep it like this. Does the next person like it too?


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Not really

Next person has never timed a 3x3 WF solve


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

I tried it once, took like a quarter of an hour.

Next person knows how to save the Verdana font so I don’t have to keep clicking the font button @pjk , can I save my preferences somehow?


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

No, I don't

Next person will like this post


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Yes.

Next person thinks doing this defeats the point of the thread since we know whose going to post next.


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Not really, often you get on a streak with someone else

Next person doesn't have their WCA ID linked


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Yeah, I took it down after a while because of PERSONAL INFO PRIVACY. 

Next person has only been to one comp.


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Yep

Next person's parent's told them to unlink their WCA ID


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Nah, I kind of decided on my own. It would be nice if @pjk could implement the thing where you can choose who can see your WCA.

Next person needs to go soon (I do).


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

No but I will be logging off, been watching the Marvel movies for the first time lately

Next person's nickname is Porqupine


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

One more post.
Yes

Next person remembers where the nickname Elijah Charles Mildew came from.


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

How could I not? WCC was trying to guess my name in the "what are your initials and reverse initials" thread

Next person has a Tengyun V1


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> How could I not? WCC was trying to guess my name in the "what are your initials and reverse initials" thread
> 
> Next person has a Tengyun V1


Yes

Next person doesn't use Hawaiian Kociemba as their main method


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Incorrect, I do use HK

Next person knows full HKOLL


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Incorrect
> 
> Next person knows full HKOLL


No

Next person has liked over 200 pages of posts from @Lightake.com


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

You just did that one, and of course not.

Next person has done 4x4 WF


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You just did that one, and of course not.
> 
> Next person has done 4x4 WF


Nope and I don't plan too

Next person thinks that YruRU is the best OH method invented so far.


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

Dunno

Next person has done(or will do) 7OH


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Dunno
> 
> Next person has done(or will do) 7OH


What is 70H?

Next person will explain to me what 70h is.


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

Not 70H, 7OH. 7x7 OH

Next person has done(or will do) 7OH


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 29, 2020)

yeah I got sub 10 on 7x7 OH 2nd try lol.

Next person owns 10+ Qiyi cubes


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

No? Idk

Next person has been to Mexico


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No? Idk
> 
> Next person has been to Mexico


No.

Next person mains the WRM 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and has ordered the WRM 5x5.


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

No

Next person has been outside of the continent they live in


----------



## maticuber (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next person has been outside of the continent they live in



No.

Next person is bilingual.


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

No

Next person speaks French


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

No

Next person is meant to be doing school assignments when they post.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> No
> 
> Next person is meant to be doing school assignments when they post.


ayyy yes I'm procrastinating lol

Next person is in an official cult.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 29, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> ayyy yes I'm procrastinating lol
> 
> Next person is in an official cult.


Yes I worship Cthulhu 

Next person just looked up Cthulhu


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

No, who doesn’t know what Cthulhu is?

Next person knows what Eldritch Horror is


----------



## Username: Username: (May 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> No, who doesn’t know what Cthulhu is?
> 
> Next person knows what Eldritch Horror is



What's an Eldritch Horror?

Next person got a stupid easy scramble recently.


----------



## Insert---Name (May 29, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> What's an Eldritch Horror?
> 
> Next person got a stupid easy scramble recently.


D' R2 L' D L F' B2 R U B2 R2 D B2 U D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R'

Got this scramble 4 hours ago. Good for Roux but I don’t know if this should be counted as a stupid easy scramble.

Next person is thinking about switching methods.


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

Nope, just did that. I'm good for at least a month

Next person is following me


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

Who isn’t?

Next person is following me


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Who isn’t?
> 
> Next person is following me


Yes

Next person is following @Faz 

_sorry for tagging you again Feliks._


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

ofc

Next person is following @David Zemdegs


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> ofc
> 
> Next person is following @David Zemdegs


Duh

Next person isn't following @PenguinsDontFly


----------



## ProStar (May 30, 2020)

I am actually

Next person is sub-30 on Squan


----------



## Insert---Name (May 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I am actually
> 
> Next person is sub-30 on Squan



I don't even own a Squan.

Next person is left handed.


----------



## ProStar (May 30, 2020)

Yes

Next person knows OLL


----------



## Username: Username: (May 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person knows OLL



I know full OLL.

Next person likes Pepsi over Coca Cola


----------



## ProStar (May 30, 2020)

No

Next person has been on a cruise


----------



## Insert---Name (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person has been on a cruise


I wish...

Next person isn't in the SpeedSolving Chat discord


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Insert---Name said:


> I wish...
> 
> Next person isn't in the SpeedSolving Chat discord



No, I am on the SS chat discord.

Next person started cubing because someone gave his/her a dollar store cube.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

No, found a 1980s cube in an attic

Next person mains a Gan cube(for any event)


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, found a 1980s cube in an attic
> 
> Next person mains a Gan cube(for any event)



Woaj you got an original or just a crappy 1980's replica? anyway I don't play all the events yet but I only use them in 3x3 and that's only one cube.

Next person had a delivery coming but delayed by the stupid corona.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Woaj you got an original or just a crappy 1980's replica? anyway I don't play all the events yet but I only use them in 3x3 and that's only one cube.



My mom had an original, I found it in my grandparent's attic



Username: Username: said:


> Next person had a delivery coming but delayed by the stupid corona.



No

Next person has never done a feet solve(unofficial or official)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My mom had an original, I found it in my grandparent's attic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done a feet solve.

Next person is @Username: Username: and thinks that we should like all of each other's new posts in this thread so we don't wreck our message to reaction score ratio by posting here.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have done a feet solve.
> 
> Next person is @Username: Username: and thinks that we should like all of each other's new posts in this thread so we don't wreck our message to reaction score ratio by posting here.



Yes I will do it

Next person is @Owen Morrison


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Yes I will do it
> 
> Next person is @Owen Morrison


Yes

Next person is sub 10 on Pyra


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person is sub 10 on Pyra



I haven't bought a Pyraminx...

Next person has just woke up 3 hours ago


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I haven't bought a Pyraminx...
> 
> Next person has just woke up 3 hours ago


I woke up 30 minutes ago


Next person wants to get into Megaminx


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I woke up 30 minutes ago
> 
> 
> Next person wants to get into Megaminx



Sleep Cube repeat (chronological order) lol, I want to get into megaminx but I just bought a 3x3

Next person still used their pajamas till now


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Sleep Cube repeat (chronological order) lol, I want to get into megaminx but I just bought a 3x3
> 
> Next person still used their pajamas till now


LOL I was changing out of my pajamas when you typed that message. So I most likely had no clothes on when you said that  

Next person has a recursive username


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> LOL I was changing out of my pajamas when you typed that message. So I most likely had no clothes on when you said that
> 
> Next person has a recursive username



Ayy you're right

Next person went to Georgia


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Ayy you're right
> 
> Next person went to Georgia


I have been to Georgia several times for cubing comps and for other reasons.

Next person has never been to Tennessee.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have been to Georgia several times for cubing comps and for other reasons.
> 
> Next person has never been to Tennessee.



You're right.

Next person has mixed 3x3 preferrance


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> You're right.
> 
> Next person has mixed 3x3 preferrance


Nope I love my Valk 3 M.

Next person likes HK


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Nope I love my Valk 3 M.
> 
> Next person likes HK



I do! it's fun but I don't use it as my main method 

Next person indirectly likes Jessica Fridrich and watched SpeedCubeReview's interview on her.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I do! it's fun but I don't use it as my main method
> 
> Next person indirectly likes Jessica Fridrich and watched SpeedCubeReview's interview on her.


uhh nope never seen an interview.

Next person has a 4x4.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> uhh nope never seen an interview.
> 
> Next person has a 4x4.



I have a 4x4 but it's pretty crappy, a Qiyi Qiyuan that someone gave to me.

Next person prefers the name Squan over Square-1


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

I prefer Sq-1

Next person likes stickered better than stickerless


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I prefer Sq-1
> 
> Next person likes stickered better than stickerless


Nope

Next person doesn't own a stickerless cube.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I prefer Sq-1
> 
> Next person likes stickered better than stickerless



I do because stickerless is just too overrated.

Next person does 9x9


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person doesn't own a stickerless cube.



Almost all my puzzles are stickerless

Next person owns a white cube


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Almost all my puzzles are stickerless
> 
> Next person owns a white cube



Am I 2008?

Next person likes crunchy cubes.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Am I 2008?
> 
> Next person likes crunchy cubes.


No I prefer crispy.

Next person likes sandy cubes.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

I prefer papery

Next person likes LEGOs


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> No I prefer crispy.
> 
> Next person likes sandy cubes.



They turn so "crappily"

Next person likes YruR*cough*I don't know which name


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> They turn so "crappily"
> 
> Next person likes YruR*cough*I don't know which name


Yes YruRU is the best OH method invented so far.

Next person thinks we should totally ignore ProStar's post above.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Classic

Next person likes Star Wars


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Classic
> 
> Next person likes Star Wars



What do you think I paid Disney+ for?

Next person don't like "First" comments in YT videos.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Classic
> 
> Next person likes Star Wars


Kinda I just watched whatever the newest one is two days ago.

Next person REALLY wants ProStar to change his PFP back.

NINJA'd ignore this answer the question above me.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> What do you think I paid Disney+ for?
> 
> Next person don't like "First" comments in YT videos.


I hate them, because there are always like 10 people who commented it and 9 of them are lying.

Next person is cubing while commenting on this thread.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I hate them, because there are always like 10 people who commented it and 9 of them are lying.
> 
> Next person is cubing while commenting on this thread.



Ayy I got a 13 second solve.

Next person is just tired.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Ayy I got a 13 second solve.
> 
> Next person is just tired.


I am not tired.

Next person is (I am out of ideas.....) hmmmmmmm


in their room right now.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

No

Next person likes 2x2


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person likes 2x2


Not very much.

Next person knows full EG 1.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

No

Next person is learning ZBLL


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person is learning ZBLL


I guess kinda? I am almost done with COLL and about to start 2GLL. I don't' plan on learning all of ZBLL though.

Next person owns a Megaminx.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes

Next person is sub-1 on mega


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person is sub-1 on mega


Nope, I average around 1:10

Next person is sub 3 on Mega.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Nope, I average around 1:10
> 
> Next person is sub 3 on Mega.



Yes

Next person holds a WB noted on the wiki page


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person holds a WB noted on the wiki page


I don't think so.

Next person is sub 4 on 6x6.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Next person is sub 4 on 6x6.



Never solved a 6x6

Next person can solve with LEOR


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Never solved a 6x6
> 
> Next person can solve with LEOR


I guess I could if I just did YruRU without CP.

Next person can solve with YruRU.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

No

Next person has solved a 4x4 LBL


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person has solved a 4x4 LBL


I don't think I have, I tried to though when I first got a 4x4.

Next person has solved a 4x4 with Meyer.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

No

Next person can do 3BLD


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> Next person can do 3BLD


Yes.

Next person can do 4 blind.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

I can do it but don't have a success

Next person has solved a Master Magic


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I can do it but don't have a success
> 
> Next person has solved a Master Magic


Nope haven't even seen one.

Next person has solved a Magic.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Nope

Next person owns a Lingao Clock


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person owns a Lingao Clock


I don't own a clock

Next person't main 3x3 has a stress mark on it.


----------



## pi³ (Jun 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I don't own a clock
> 
> Next person't main 3x3 has a stress mark on it.


One of the red stickers on my 3x3 fell off, how did you know that?
Next person to post is a human being that lives on Earth


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

pi³ said:


> One of the red stickers on my 3x3 fell off, how did you know that?
> Next person to post is a human being that lives on Earth





pi³ said:


> how did you know that?



Next person thinks 150 Megaminx solves in one day is too much.


----------



## AGuy27 (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes, how do you even fit that into your day?
Next person doesn't own a clock (the puzzle, not the object)


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 14, 2020)

Yup, I don't really plan to get one.

Next person has DNFed a BigBLD solve by less than 5 pieces


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 14, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> Yup, I don't really plan to get one.
> 
> Next person has DNFed a BigBLD solve by less than 5 pieces


I don't do BigBLD.

Next person wants clock to be removed.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 14, 2020)

If the WCA doesn't do something about the adding/removing events, then yes. If they make a tier lust of events or something, nah

Next person likes 4BLD


----------



## pi³ (Jun 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If the WCA doesn't do something about the adding/removing events, then yes. If they make a tier lust of events or something, nah
> 
> Next person likes 4BLD


I don't do 4BLD. Next person is sub 20 at 3x3.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes, almost sub-15

Next person is sub-2:00 Megaminx


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

AGuy27 said:


> Yes, how do you even fit that into your day?


I cubed practically the entire day.



ProStar said:


> Next person is sub-2:00 Megaminx


Yes, I average 58.


Next person has black instead of gray on their Megaminx.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 14, 2020)

No. Maybe when I get a decent mega thpigh

Next person is sub-60 4x4


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 19, 2020)

My PB is my only sub-60 time 

Next person uses yellow-top green-front


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> My PB is my only sub-60 time
> 
> Next person uses yellow-top green-front


No, I use WCA orientation, white-top, green-front.

Next person uses a custom colour scheme. (I use one)


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> No, I use WCA orientation, white-top, green-front.
> 
> Next person uses a custom colour scheme. (I use one)



Hehe, I like my color scheme just the way it is.

Next person likes to nod don


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> Hehe, I like my color scheme just the way it is.
> 
> Next person likes to nod don


They're pretty fast, I like them. 

Next person did a BigBLD solve.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

I have, but not a success


Next person uses M2/OP for 3BLD


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I have, but not a success
> 
> 
> Next person uses M2/OP for 3BLD


oof. 
I use M2 for edges, OP for corners.

Next person think it's hard to learn 3Style


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah, but I could do it if I actually wanted to


Next person's main method isn't HK


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yeah, but I could do it if I actually wanted to
> 
> 
> Next person's main method isn't HK


Aye. oof for me, I average around 20.

Next person uses LBL, then Roux, then CFOP.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Aye. oof for me, I average around 20.



Your main method isn't HK. You just use it sometimes



Username: Username: said:


> Next person uses LBL, then Roux, then CFOP.



I'm not method neutral, plus why LBL?


Next person owns a Squan but has never solved it


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

No what I meant was, in the beginning, you used LBL, then you tried Roux, then you currently used CFOP.
No I don't own a Squan lol

Next person owns a Skewb and is sub 5 with it.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 19, 2020)

yes, and no.
Next person is sub-10


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm not but a few months again I'm probably going to be.

Next person is sub 20.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes.

Next person is sub-15


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes, sub 14 infact.

Next person used Grammarly


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Yes, sub 14 infact.
> 
> Next person used Grammarly


Not now, but I did in my life.
Next person is sub-9.51


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm not even sub 10 yet lel

Next person uses LEOR


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'm not even sub 10 yet lel
> 
> Next person uses LEOR


Yes for OH


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Yes for OH



Next?


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 20, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Yes for OH


I'm gonna assume...
I kinda like OH. It's a yes for me

Next person had tried 5x5+ OH


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jun 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next?


Every time damn it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 24, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> Next person had tried 5x5+ OH


Nope, I'm afraid of parity.

The next person has not watched the video of Scalpel swimming on the ground looking for his 4x4 piece.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope, I'm afraid of parity.
> 
> The next person has not watched the video of Scalpel swimming on the ground looking for his 4x4 piece.


no, I have not
next person has all the wca puzzles


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jul 24, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> no, I have not
> next person has all the wca puzzles



Haha, no. 

Next person uses a method that isn't CFOP, Roux, or ZZ


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 24, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> Haha, no.
> 
> Next person uses a method that isn't CFOP, Roux, or ZZ


I use all methods equally but I average the fastest with CFOP.

Next person likes stickered cubes.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't dislike them. Mostly.

Next person knows at least half of non PLL ZBLL.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 25, 2020)

nope

next person got a pb yesterday


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 25, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> nope
> 
> next person got a pb yesterday


Yes, I broke every Megaminx pb besides single, mo3, and avg of 5.

Next person did a Megaminx solve yesterday.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes, I broke every Megaminx pb besides single, mo3, and avg of 5.
> 
> Next person did a Megaminx solve yesterday.


No

next person cant do bigbld


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 25, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> next person cant do bigbld


Facts.

Next person can stackmat a curvy copter.


----------



## fortissim2 (Jul 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Facts.
> 
> Next person can stackmat a curvy copter.


Don't have a curcy copter, in fact, I don't even have a proper stackmat.
Next person... dislikes Pyraminx. (hate is a strong word)


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 25, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> Don't have a curcy copter, in fact, I don't even have a proper stackmat.
> Next person... dislikes Pyraminx. (hate is a strong word)


Nope. It’s my favourite event actually.

Next person hasn’t had a new 3x3 in over a year.


----------



## fortissim2 (Jul 26, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Nope. It’s my favourite event actually.
> 
> Next person hasn’t had a new 3x3 in over a year.


Rip me, stuck with the TengYun. 
Next person plays Tetris!


----------



## ProStar (Jul 26, 2020)

Occasionally

Next person plays Minecraft


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 26, 2020)

No

Next person is subscribed to my youtube channel (Probably not because I only have one subscriber)


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 26, 2020)

Nope

Next person has tried to use a mirror blocks to try and learn bld


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

no

next person got the shengshou clock


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 27, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> no
> 
> next person got the shengshou clock


Yes, it is awesome.

Next person is subscribed to my Youtube channel.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes, it is awesome.
> 
> Next person is subscribed to my Youtube channel.


Yes

Next person has a Youtube channel


----------



## Alexuty (Jul 27, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person has a Youtube channel


Half credit, i used to have one 

Next person doesn't use windows.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 27, 2020)

No no no

Next person is on dark mode


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Alexuty said:


> Next person doesn't use windows.


Yeah, I have a Chromebook. 

Next person has at least 2 Valk cubes.

EDIT: Oof, ninja'd. The next person can do both.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ninjas by @BenChristman1


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next person has at least 2 Valk cubes.


Yes, all three of them are Valk 3s.

Next person thinks clock is fun.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes, all three of them are Valk 3s.
> 
> Next person thinks clock is fun.


Yes. I plan on it being my main event once I get sub-15 on 3x3.

Next person mains a nonmag cube


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 27, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Yes. I plan on it being my main event once I get sub-15 on 3x3.
> 
> Next person mains a nonmag cube


Yes, my 6x6 is non mag.

Next person hates the shengshou clock.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes, my 6x6 is non mag.
> 
> Next person hates the shengshou clock.


I don't know. I never tried it


Next person's main event isn't 3x3


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 27, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I don't know. I never tried it
> 
> 
> Next person's main event isn't 3x3


Yes, my main event is Megaminx

Next person's main event is skewb (eww)


----------



## Alexuty (Jul 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes, my main event is Megaminx
> 
> Next person's main event is skewb (eww)


Nope lol. Although it does look interesting!

Next person started cubing this year


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

no

Next person doesnt use CsTimer


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> no
> 
> Next person doesnt use CsTimer


I use csTimer most of the time unless on iPad in which case I use ChaoTimer.

Next person has organised a competition before


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I use csTimer most of the time unless on iPad in which case I use ChaoTimer.
> 
> Next person has organised a competition before


Nope

Next person has a cube with in 3 feet of them (about 1 meter)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 28, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person has a cube with in 3 feet of them (about 1 meter)


Yeah, I have probably 20 within 3 feet of me.

Next person doesn't have a cube in the room they are in when they are reading this.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah, I have probably 20 within 3 feet of me.
> 
> Next person doesn't have a cube in the room they are in when they are reading this.


Nope, I don't.

Next person has an empty profile


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 28, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Nope, I don't.
> 
> Next person has an empty profile


Nope


Next person is on dark mode


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Next person is on dark mode


No

Next person is on pinterest


----------



## AGuy27 (Jul 28, 2020)

Ew no
Next person is using a computer to reply to this comment


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 28, 2020)

yep

next person is early on a lot of cubing videos


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 29, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> yep
> 
> next person is early on a lot of cubing videos


Yes


Next persons main cube is a budget cube


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 29, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Next persons main cube is a budget cube


Yes

Next person hasn't tried the rs3m 2020.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person hasn't tried the rs3m 2020.


No, I haven't.

Next person has a sub-20 solve with a method they don't main.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> Next person has a sub-20 solve with a method they don't main.


No

Next person listens to the layer by layer podcast

It's really good if you haven't seen it already


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> Next person has a sub-20 solve with a method they don't main.


I got a sub 20 with Heise  
Next person is Spacey10.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 29, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I got a sub 20 with Heise
> Next person is Spacey10.


Ummm, no



Next person spends more time on here than they do cubing


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 29, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Ummm, no
> 
> 
> 
> Next person spends more time on here than they do cubing


Nah, fortunately, I do cube more than I visit here.

Next person know how to mumu using one hand
and he'll know what mumu is


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 29, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Nah, fortunately, I do cube more than I visit here.
> 
> Next person know how to mumu using one hand
> and he'll know what mumu is



I know what it is, can’t do it though 

Next person has done 4x4 OH once


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 29, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I know what it is, can’t do it though
> 
> Next person has done 4x4 OH once


It's a pain to even just try (like literal pain cause my 4x4's turning sucks), and no I didn't complete the solve.

Next person has visited the WCA forum at least once.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 29, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Next person has visited the WCA forum at least once.


Yes, but I haven't posted.

The next person has never paid for a solve analysis in any event.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yes, but I haven't posted.
> 
> The next person has never paid for a solve analysis in any event.


Correct


Next person has blue headphones


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> Next person has blue headphones


No 

next person doesn’t have a sub 30 FMC single.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 30, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> No
> 
> next person doesn’t have a sub 30 FMC single.


I don't do FMC

Next person brushes their teeth before breakfast


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 30, 2020)

no.

next person just got out of the shower


----------



## Alexuty (Jul 30, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> no.
> 
> next person just got out of the shower


Not quite!

Next person enjoys tea ː)


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 30, 2020)

Alexuty said:


> Not quite!
> 
> Next person enjoys tea ː)


No

Next person got a PB 1 month ago


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 2, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> No
> 
> Next person got a PB 1 month ago


I was kinda late to reply to this but yes I got a PB 1 month ago!

Next person watches Cubing Encoded everyday before lunch.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Aug 2, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I was kinda late to reply to this but yes I got a PB 1 month ago!
> 
> Next person watches Cubing Encoded everyday before lunch.


No I watch good youtubers.


next person is ignorant of the best method ever (leor).


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 2, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> No I watch good youtubers.
> 
> 
> next person is ignorant of the best method ever (leor).


Uh, I was aware of it lol.

Next person uses 2 methods for 2 events which is OH and 2H


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Aug 2, 2020)

no

next person does megaminx


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 2, 2020)

SmallTownCuber said:


> no
> 
> next person does megaminx


Don't have one


Next person is in eastern time


----------



## ryan337dogo (Aug 2, 2020)

No 

next person still uses a rubiks brand


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 2, 2020)

ryan337dogo said:


> No
> 
> next person still uses a rubiks brand


Nope, use an MS


Next person is on a couch


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Aug 2, 2020)

nope

next person has a pet who loves to steal socks


----------



## ryan337dogo (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes my dog

next person doesnt have socks on


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 2, 2020)

ryan337dogo said:


> Yes my dog
> 
> next person doesnt have socks on


Correct

Next person has water within 5 feet of them


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Aug 3, 2020)

Nope 

Next person likes 2bld


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 3, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> Nope
> 
> Next person likes 2bld



Nope.

Next person is knows Sarah’s advanced skewb method


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Aug 3, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Nope.
> 
> Next person is knows Sarah’s advanced skewb method


Yes skewbs my main event

next person will ask what’s next


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 3, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Yes skewbs my main event


Next?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Next?


Next?


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next?


Oh shoot it was edited in never saw that

Next person woke up 3 hours ago


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Next person woke up 3 hours ago


At the time you posted, I was still asleep, but I've been awake for the past 14 hours, so no?

The next person does not have a number in their username.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The next person does not have a number in their username.



Correct

Next person's username will contain their name


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Correct
> 
> Next person's username will contain their name


Yeeeup

The next person does not have a sub-1 4x4 single.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The next person does not have a sub-1 4x4 single.



Wrong, I have many

Next person isn't sub-1:30 4x4


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Aug 19, 2020)

I am sub 1:30 

Next person has a sub 5 on 3x3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 19, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I am sub 1:30
> 
> Next person has a sub 5 on 3x3


Sub 5 minute, yes; sub-5 second, no.

Next person is Nmile.


----------



## ryan337dogo (Aug 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Sub 5 minute, yes; sub-5 second, no.
> 
> Next person is Nmile.


nope

next person is a clock fan


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 19, 2020)

ryan337dogo said:


> nope
> 
> next person is a clock fan


Yes

Next person is/was a feet fan.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Aug 19, 2020)

yes

Next person will start page 154


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 19, 2020)

Maybe (I’m using Tapatalk so there are no pages)


Next person has a sub-4 skewb ao5


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes

Next person supports the removal of feet


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 21, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person supports the removal of feet


No

Next person doesn't think cuboid(s) should be added to the WCA.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No
> 
> Next person doesn't think cuboid(s) should be added to the WCA.



Correct

Next person watches Z3Cubing


----------



## ganuwoahh (Aug 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Correct
> 
> Next person watches Z3Cubing


nope I have seen a few videos though. also I preferred legoboy or whatever he was called before

next person uses green/blue cross


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Aug 24, 2020)

I am 4/6 CN so yes

Next person doesn't have 5x5+


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 24, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I am 4/6 CN so yes
> 
> Next person doesn't have 5x5+


No, I have 5x5-7x7 and a 9x9.

Next person knows 5+ methods for 3x3 (actual methods like Waterman, LEOR, etc.).


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2020)

I know CFOP, Roux, Beginner's Method (I think that counts?), ZZ, and Petrus. So if Beginner's Method counts, then yes, I know 5 methods.

Next person really likes OH.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 9, 2020)

White KB said:


> I know CFOP, Roux, Beginner's Method (I think that counts?), ZZ, and Petrus. So if Beginner's Method counts, then yes, I know 5 methods.
> 
> Next person really likes OH.


No, it’s awful; almost as bad as skoob.

The next person does not have a PFP.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 9, 2020)

nope I do have a profile picture.

Next person watches anime.

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Yes your right I do have a profile picture.





BenChristman1 said:


> The next person *does not* have a PFP.


So I was wrong.  


Nir1213 said:


> Next person watches anime.


Nope

Next person *does not* have numbers in their username.


----------



## White KB (Sep 10, 2020)

True dat.
Next person is secretly Batman


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 10, 2020)

White KB said:


> True dat.
> Next person is secretly Batman


nope im not i still have both of my parents

The next person eats mac and cheese


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes, and for that reason I'm glad I'm not lactose intolerant.

Next person has 3+ skewbs


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 11, 2020)

White KB said:


> Yes, and for that reason I'm glad I'm not lactose intolerant.
> 
> Next person has 3+ skewbs


wrong, completely wrong, all i have is 2 rubiks cubes.

Next person plays and speedsolves other types of cubes, for example, a skewb, or a megaminx, rather than a 3x3 anymore.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 11, 2020)

Wrong. I am experimenting but my main event is 3x3 then probably pyraminx. Need a good advanced pyra guide. @Zubin Park I summon thee! Anyway....
Next person has been to at least 1 WCA comp in the last YEAR!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 13, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Wrong. I am experimenting but my main event is 3x3 then probably pyraminx. Need a good advanced pyra guide. @Zubin Park I summon thee! Anyway....
> Next person has been to at least 1 WCA comp in the last YEAR!


Nope, was going to go to one in May, but for obvious reasons, that got canceled.  

The next person plays 2+ sports.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope, was going to go to one in May, but for obvious reasons, that got canceled.
> 
> The next person plays 2+ sports.


Oof nope, only sport I play is badminton with my family.
Next person eats cheeseburgers.

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Next person is also left handed but cross dominant.


Nope, righty and dual CN (white and yellow)

Next person does not live in the U.S.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Next person unlocks their phone less than 20 times a day


Umm...uh...let me fix that:


Gnome said:


> Next person unlocks their phone less than 20 200 times a day


Oh, that's still a no. Oh well.

The next person is in the top 1000 in the WCA rankings in any event.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Umm...uh...let me fix that:
> 
> Oh, that's still a no. Oh well.
> 
> The next person is in the top 1000 in the WCA rankings in any event.



Nah, not even close. Next person believes that Max Park got a 2.80 3x3 single 


Lukas (Luni) Batema: WeCubeUSA Co-Founder (https://www.WeCubeUSA.com)


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Nah, not even close. Next person believes that Max Park got a 2.80 3x3 single
> 
> 
> Lukas (Luni) Batema: WeCubeUSA Co-Founder (https://www.WeCubeUSA.com)


your half right. Not really sure without video
next person hides their chocolate bars so mom doesnt see and they eat secretly


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> your half right. Not really sure without video
> next person hides their chocolate bars so mom doesnt see and they eat secretly



Yee, btw wdym about “half right”

anyway next person has dabbed on someone


Lukas (Luni) Batema: WeCubeUSA Co-Founder (https://www.WeCubeUSA.com)


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Yee, btw wdym about “half right”
> 
> anyway next person has dabbed on someone
> 
> ...


yes when i did something cool but i dont do that anymore because thats an old joke
next person is a worshiper of the uh oh stinky poopy monkey
if people dont understand this then search up le monke


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Gnome said:


> I have literally no idea what that even is and am also way to afraid to Google it just incase my ISP comes after me so...
> 
> Next person does not, or refuses to, use a QWERTY keyboard.



I would like to refuse but technically do not
Next person is good at math


Lukas (Luni) Batema: WeCubeUSA Co-Founder (https://www.WeCubeUSA.com)


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I would like to refuse but technically do not
> Next person is good at math
> 
> 
> Lukas (Luni) Batema: WeCubeUSA Co-Founder (https://www.WeCubeUSA.com)


yes your right i know that 2 + 2 is 4
next person im going to leave it to another user


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> yes your right i know that 2 + 2 is 4
> next person im going to leave it to another user



Uhhh. true. I guess
next person has the following RGB items, mouse, mousepad, and keyboard


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 5, 2020)

No, anime sucks

Next person is @BenChristman1


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 5, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> No, anime sucks
> 
> Next person is @BenChristman1


Hmmm, I think I am.

Next person does not live in the U.S.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Hmmm, I think I am.
> 
> Next person does not live in the U.S.


Nope, I live in New York

next person likes tacos


----------



## Spacey10 (Nov 6, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope, I live in New York
> 
> next person likes tacos


My time has come, taco bell is my 3rd home.


The next dude has a pc, not a laptop.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 6, 2020)

Nope, I have a laptop/Mac

Next person hasn’t posted on this thread in a long time or hasn’t posted on this thread at all.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope, I have a laptop/Mac
> 
> Next person hasn’t posted on this thread in a long time or hasn’t posted on this thread at all.


Nope.

The next person can pronounce the last name of the Miami Dolphins’ starting quarterback.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 8, 2020)

The next person is never going to learn 5-style, but they will be learning 3-style eventually for 3BLD event.


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> The next person is never going to learn 5-style, but they will be learning 3-style eventually for 3BLD event.


Bumpety-Bump.

Both of those are correct.

Next person speaks more than one language (Sign-Language counts btw)


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 22, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Bumpety-Bump.
> 
> Both of those are correct.
> 
> Next person speaks more than one language (Sign-Language counts btw)


kinda i guess. I know english and some bangla and pali. (pali is an ancient language but i know it only in the form of recitations)

the next person eats a lot of hotdogs


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 22, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> kinda i guess. I know english and some bangla and pali. (pali is an ancient language but i know it only in the form of recitations)


you have to make an assumption btw


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 22, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> you have to make an assumption btw


sorry, fixed it.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 22, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> kinda i guess. I know english and some bangla and pali. (pali is an ancient language but i know it only in the form of recitations)
> 
> the next person eats a lot of hotdogs


Nope.... Not at all.
Next person watches the Cubing Critics "Talking Critical" Series


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person watches the Cubing Critics "Talking Critical" Series



No


Next person likes clonk


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 22, 2021)

ProStar said:


> No
> 
> 
> Next person likes clonk


This is pretty true. Every since I got my QiYi I've gotten back into clock for the first time since before my Magnetic LingAo broke.
Though, my friend Denniel (DNF Denniel/Silver Cubes) likes clock a lot more than I do.

Next person has heard of xQc.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 22, 2021)

I love chess and I have heard of xQc. I am excited to see how xQc does in pogchamps.

Next person is a vegan, and they still have a lot of muscles. (to do high TPS solves)


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I love chess and I have heard of xQc. I am excited to see how xQc does in pogchamps.
> 
> Next person is a vegan, and they still have a lot of muscles. (to do high TPS solves)


nope.

Next person like spicy noodles


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 22, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> nope.
> 
> Next person like spicy noodles


Yes. I love everything spicy. My dad and I have an entire draw in the kitchen full of hot sauces.

Next person is sponsored.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 22, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Yes. I love everything spicy. My dad and I have an entire draw in the kitchen full of hot sauces.
> 
> Next person is sponsored.


Yep.
Next person would like to be sponsored JUST for free cubes.


----------



## TheLegend12 (Jan 23, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yep.
> Next person would like to be sponsored JUST for free cubes.


That would be sweet!

Next person mains a GTS3M


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 23, 2021)

TheLegend12 said:


> That would be sweet!
> 
> Next person mains a GTS3M


Nope
GAN 11 M Pro
Next Person just woke up


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 23, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Nope
> GAN 11 M Pro
> Next Person just woke up


Yes

Next person has the MS3-V1


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 23, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Next person has the MS3-V1


nope
next person just got a pop


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nope
> next person just got a pop


Nope (not yet anyway)
Next person is very bored and so is looking for amusement in these posts


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 24, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Nope (not yet anyway)
> Next person is very bored and so is looking for amusement in these posts


I guess???

The next person does not have an NxN cube larger than a 5x5.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I guess???
> 
> The next person does not have an NxN cube larger than a 5x5.


Yep. The largest I have is a 5x5
Next person eats ketchup with near enough everything


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 24, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person eats ketchup with near enough everything


nope
next person hates skewb


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nope
> next person hates skewb


No.. just no
Next person HATES clock (you better not)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 24, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person HATES clock (you better not)


love clock
next person mains a moyu cube for 3x3


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> love clock
> next person mains a moyu cube for 3x3


Nope GAN 11 M Pro
Next person is planning on getting/has got the New QiYi Mat thingy


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 24, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person is planning on getting/has got the New QiYi Mat thingy


idunno what that even is
next person ate a bagel in the last week.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> idunno what that even is
> next person ate a bagel in the last week.


Probably.
Next person can't think properly


----------



## AGuy27 (Jan 24, 2021)

I hope that's a no...
Next person mains a Moyu cube for at least 2 events.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

AGuy27 said:


> Next person mains a Moyu cube for at least 2 events.


no unless YJ counts
next person wants a new screwdriver


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> no unless YJ counts
> next person wants a new screwdriver


most certainly not, I have far too many of those annoying moyu screwdrivers!

next person wants the new MS 3 V1


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 25, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> most certainly not, I have far too many of those annoying moyu screwdrivers!
> 
> next person wants the new MS 3 V1


Already have it.

Next person wants the Dayan V2 Megaminx.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 25, 2021)

Owen Morrison said:


> Already have it.
> 
> Next person wants the Dayan V2 Megaminx.


Not particularly
Next person got into 2Gen because of CubeHead


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person got into 2Gen because of CubeHead


Ew that's useless
Next person has done a mod


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Ew that's useless
> Next person has done a mod


Nope
Next person has a YouTube channel


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Nope
> Next person has a YouTube channel


Yup
Next person likes mountain biking


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person likes mountain biking


nope
next person likes cheese


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nope
> next person likes cheese


Eh, sure
next person likes the ever so good YLM


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Eh, sure
> next person likes the ever so good YLM


The 3x3 is okay; I used to main it, but that was before I had even 1 magnetic cube. It’s stickers are crap and it can’t keep a drop of lube to save it’s non-existent life, though. I don’t know about anything else in the YLM line.

The next person is reading this between 12:00 AM and 11:59 AM in their local time zone.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> The 3x3 is okay; I used to main it, but that was before I had even 1 magnetic cube. It’s stickers are crap and it can’t keep a drop of lube to save it’s non-existent life, though. I don’t know about anything else in the YLM line.
> 
> The next person is reading this between 12:00 AM and 11:59 AM in their local time zone.


Nope. 
Next person is a cuber


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope.
> Next person is a cuber


Yes
Next person has a discord server (dedicated to cubers)


----------



## Ravagerous (Jan 26, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yes
> Next person has a discord server (dedicated to cubers)


Yes
Next person has a pet beagle!


----------



## White KB (Jan 26, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> Yes
> Next person has a pet beagle!


Nope, but that would be cool.

Next person uses Lookahead in their solves


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 26, 2021)

White KB said:


> Nope, but that would be cool.
> 
> Next person uses Lookahead in their solves


Lets just say.. yes
Next person knows the answer to 2 x 2 + 3 x 0


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Lets just say.. yes
> Next person knows the answer to 2 x 2 + 3 x 0


4
Next person is in high school


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person is in high school


Indeed I am. I'm a sophomore.

Next person speaks Russian.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Indeed I am. I'm a sophomore.
> 
> Next person speaks Russian.


nope, only english and spanish
Next person has a cat


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person has a cat


nope, puppy only
Next person likes 4x4


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nope, puppy only
> Next person likes 4x4


Oh yeah
Next person hates 5x5


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Oh yeah
> Next person hates 5x5


Nope
Next person has never watched Jeopardy. (you monster)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope
> Next person has never watched Jeopardy. (you monster)


nope, I have (Rip Alex Trebek)
Next person likes game shows


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> nope, I have (Rip Alex Trebek)
> Next person likes game shows


Heck yeah

Next person does not have a -minx bigger than a megaminx.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Heck yeah
> 
> Next person does not have a -minx bigger than a megaminx.


Yup

Next person has a 9x9


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yup
> 
> Next person has a 9x9


Indeed I do

Next person has taught at least one person how to solve the cube, and they still remember how to solve it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Indeed I do
> 
> Next person has taught at least one person how to solve the cube, and they still remember how to solve it.


Maybe, Not sure if they still do.
Next person has completely forgotten how to solve a cube


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Maybe, Not sure if they still do.
> Next person has completely forgotten how to solve a cube


Phhhhbbbbbt no

The next person is not MJS.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Phhhhbbbbbt no
> 
> The next person is not MJS.



Yup.

Next person practices Face Turning Octahedron


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yup.
> 
> Next person practices Face Turning Octahedron


Nope
Next person is Ben


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope
> Next person is Ben


Facts

The next person does not know who Harrison Smith is.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Facts
> 
> The next person does not know who Harrison Smith is.


Well I do now.
Next person watches more than 10 threads (I know I probably do)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Well I do now.
> Next person watches more than 10 threads (I know I probably do)


I watch about a thousand
Next person watches every thread they reply to


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person watches every thread they reply to


no. I don't really do that anymore.

next person has traveled to a different continent at one point.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> no. I don't really do that anymore.
> 
> next person has traveled to a different continent at one point.


Nope, but Im going to Italy next year!
Next lives in the UK


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope, but Im going to Italy next year!
> Next lives in the UK


Definitely not
Next person can't solve square-1


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Definitely not
> Next person can't solve square-1


I can.
Next person wants to be in the Permutation league


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I can.
> Next person wants to be in the Permutation league



Yep.

Next person uses Sarah’s intermediate Skewb method


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I can.
> Next person wants to be in the Permutation league


Yes, but not enough time :/
Next person runs the Permutation League
EDIT: Bruh @PingPongCuber beat me to it


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yes, but not enough time :/
> Next person runs the Permutation League
> EDIT: Bruh @PingPongCuber beat me to it


Yes I do. Next person has a YouTube channel


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Yes I do. Next person has a YouTube channel


Yes (better not beat me this time PingPongCuber)
Next person is on this thread right now


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yes (better not beat me this time PingPongCuber)
> Next person is on this thread right now


Maybe
Next person's first name starts with an L


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Maybe
> Next person's first name starts with an L


Nope
Next person is indoors


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Nope
> Next person is indoors


Obvs
Next person is in high school


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Obvs
> Next person is in high school


Yup, 11th grade
Next person likes speedrunning


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 27, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yup, 11th grade
> Next person likes speedrunning


I guess... Yeh I am actually
Next person is likes the feel of the MS3-V!1 out of the box.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I guess... Yeh I am actually
> Next person is likes the feel of the MS3-V!1 out of the box.


IDK yet
Next person is a Gan fanboy


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> IDK yet
> Next person is a Gan fanboy


No... I got 3+ Non-GAN mains
Next person does Clock


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 27, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> No... I got 3+ Non-GAN mains
> Next person does Clock


yup lmao, sub 4.8 <dabs>
Next person has a birthday on an even day in the 2nd half of the year


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> yup lmao, sub 4.8 <dabs>
> Next person has a birthday on an even day in the 2nd half of the year


Yup, October 22

Next person knows someone born on February 29th


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yup, October 22
> 
> Next person knows someone born on February 29th


Nope
Next person likes pineapples on pizza.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 27, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Nope
> Next person likes pineapples on pizza.


How disgusting
Next person Agrees with me


----------



## AGuy27 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nah, pineapple pizza tastes good.
Next person doesn't own a 6x6.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

AGuy27 said:


> Nah, pineapple pizza tastes good.
> Next person doesn't own a 6x6.


I totally agree.
I don't own a 6x6.
Next person hates skewb.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I totally agree.
> I don't own a 6x6.
> Next person hates skewb.


Who doesn’t?

Next person is at school right now.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Who doesn’t?
> 
> Next person is at school right now.


I don't hate skewb. 
I'm at skl rn yes
Next person's favourite subject is Computer Science


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I don't hate skewb.
> I'm at skl rn yes
> Next person's favourite subject is Computer Science


Nope, Math
Next person likes skiing


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I don't hate skewb.
> I'm at skl rn yes
> Next person's favourite subject is Computer Science


I hate it. I'm having flashbacks.
Next person has never bought merch from a YouCuber
edit: @MJS Cubing did you just decide to reply at the same time as me? smh


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 28, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope, Math
> Next person likes skiing


Never tried it. 


rubik2005 said:


> I hate it. I'm having flashbacks.
> Next person has never bought merch from a YouCuber
> edit: @MJS Cubing did you just decide to reply at the same time as me? smh


Never bought merch, no need, but if I did I would use code CUBING CRITICS if it was on The Cubicle 

Next Person likes making music


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 28, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Never tried it.
> 
> Never bought merch, no need, but if I did I would use code CUBING CRITICS if it was on The Cubicle
> 
> Next Person likes making music


I want to try it, and I can’t believe you’ve never skied
next person likes Metallica


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> next person likes Metallica


ew
next person hates pearl jam more than my dad


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 29, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> ew
> next person hates pearl jam more than my dad


I can’t believe you.... but Pearl Jam sucks
next person has had a dnf in every event


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> next person has had a dnf in every event


Of the events I've competed in (So, everything, including 3x3 w/feet, but not including 5BLD) there are 2 events where I haven't gotten a DNF. Those events are 6x6 and 7x7.

next person is younger than me. (So, born after February 10th, 2005)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 29, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Of the events I've competed in (So, everything, including 3x3 w/feet, but not including 5BLD) there are 2 events where I haven't gotten a DNF. Those events are 6x6 and 7x7.
> 
> next person is younger than me. (So, born after February 10th, 2005)


yup, October 22 2006
next likes dogs


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> next likes dogs


oh hell yeah. I absolutely love dogs. Pugs especially.

Next person has less than 50 twisty puzzles in their collection.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 29, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> oh hell yeah. I absolutely love dogs. Pugs especially.
> 
> Next person has less than 50 twisty puzzles in their collection.


Nope, 55. 
Next person likes non wca more than big cubes


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next person likes non wca more than big cubes


boooooring
next person has an FTO or has one in the mail( I do  )


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 29, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> boooooring
> next person has an FTO or has one in the mail( I do  )


Nope
Next person watched TheCubicle Diansheng live stream


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 29, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Nope
> Next person watched TheCubicle Diansheng live stream


Nope
Next person watched the cubing critics Diansheng video (I did)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope
> Next person watched the cubing critics Diansheng video (I did)


Not yet...

Next person has had their current PFP for the whole time that they have been on the forums.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Not yet...
> 
> Next person has had their current PFP for the whole time that they have been on the forums.


No, changed it a month after I joined, then at christmas, then back to the one it was before christmas
Next Likes cup stacking


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 30, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next Likes cup stacking


too repetitive 
next is bilingual(or tri or quadlingual or something)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> too repetitive
> next is bilingual(or tri or quadlingual or something)


I can have simple conversations in Spanish, if that counts, but I'm not anywhere near fluent.

Next person plays organized soccer.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next person plays organized soccer.


quit last year
next person thinks 6x6 is bad


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 31, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> quit last year
> next person thinks 6x6 is bad


Kind of, is hardware bad? Never felt a 6x6
Next person has splelt a word wrong once today


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person has splelt a word wrong once today


Too many times. I'm terrible at typing.

Next person has been to Canada.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 2, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Next person has been to Canada.


nope
next person has broken a keycap before (My poor left arrow key is gone... and the shipping on a new one is so slow.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nope
> next person has broken a keycap before (My poor left arrow key is gone... and the shipping on a new one is so slow.


Nope
Next person has switched browsers recently (or even in there life once)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 2, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person has switched browsers recently (or even in there life once)


like 5 years ago LOL (safari to chrome)
next person likes blueberries


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> like 5 years ago LOL (safari to chrome)
> next person likes blueberries


They're not bad, so I guess.
Next person has the new MSv1 cube


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 2, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Next person has the new MSv1 cube


no shot. I just spent like $60 on sodas for a tier list I'm doing on stream next week. (P.S. go follow me; the link is here)

Next person likes elephants


----------



## AGuy27 (Feb 3, 2021)

Not really.
The next person is procrastinating on homework right now. (Couldn't be me!)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 3, 2021)

AGuy27 said:


> Not really.
> The next person is procrastinating on homework right now. (Couldn't be me!)


Nope, mine is done.

Next person doesn’t have a 3x3 that costs $45+.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope, mine is done.
> 
> Next person doesn’t have a 3x3 that costs $45+.


Yep I do
Next person mains a QiYi cube for at least one event (e.g Clock)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 3, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yep I do
> Next person mains a QiYi cube for at least one event (e.g Clock)


2x2, 4x4, 5x5, pyra, mega, skewb, squan, and clock.

Next person does not have the Qiyi Clonk.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, pyra, mega, skewb, squan, and clock.
> 
> Next person does not have the Qiyi Clonk.


You know me! Haven't really gotten into clonk

Next person has only shopped at a U.S retail store (ScS / Cubicle)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Next person has only shopped at a U.S retail store (ScS / Cubicle)


for cubes I guess?
Next has stubbed their toe today


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> for cubes I guess?
> Next has stubbed their toe today


Nope
Next person plays donttap/osu or any other rhythm games.


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 3, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person plays donttap/osu or any other rhythm games.


Never tried any.

Next person can name at least 10 percussion instruments. (Name as many as you can think of off the top of your head in your reply)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Next person can name at least 10 percussion instruments. (Name as many as you can think of off the top of your head in your reply)


yes I can
Xylophone, hi-hat, cymbals, steel drum, snare drum, bass drum, bongo, tambourine, marimba, bell
next speaks a non english or spanish language


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Xylophone, hi-hat, cymbals, steel drum, snare drum, bass drum, bongo, tambourine, marimba, bell
> next speaks a non english or spanish language


Yes. I'm learning both French and Russian.

Also, for clarity, which type of bell are you referring to?

Anyway, next person has played SMB1.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Also, for clarity, which type of bell are you referring to?


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> View attachment 14713


ok, I see now. a hand bell. thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 3, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Yes. I'm learning both French and Russian.
> 
> Also, for clarity, which type of bell are you referring to?
> 
> Anyway, next person has played SMB1.


never heard of it
Next person has won a givewaway


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 3, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> never heard of it
> Next person has won a givewaway


For clarity, SMB1 is the abbreviation of the original game "Super Mario Brothers"

Anyway, no. I have not won a giveaway.

Next person is @DNF_Cuber


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Next person is @DNF_Cuber


Sure am
next person isn't @DNF_Cuber (I've got a hunch they aren't)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> next person isn't @DNF_Cuber (I've got a hunch they aren't)



False.

Next person will have over 1000 posts


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Next person will have over 1000 posts


I do
Next person has a 7x7


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 3, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> For clarity, SMB1 is the abbreviation of the original game "Super Mario Brothers"
> 
> Anyway, no. I have not won a giveaway.
> 
> Next person is @DNF_Cuber


Oh in which case yes...


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I do
> Next person has a 7x7


yes. I have 2. WuJi, Spark. The Spark is my main. Hoping to get the MGC soon.

Next person has done a feet solve successfully.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Next person has done a feet solve successfully.



Yes

Next person can solve a clock


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Next person can solve a clock


you bet!
next person hates solving systems of inequalities.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you bet!
> next person hates solving systems of inequalities.


Not particularly 
Next person has a job


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person has a job


If refereeing 8yo soccer counts, then yes
next thinks stackmat is a stupid company


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> If refereeing 8yo soccer counts, then yes
> next thinks stackmat is a stupid company


Yes, I'm glad that the YJ timer is better so I don't have to use their products anymore
Next person neglects everything but 3x3 events.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Next person neglects everything but 3x3 events.


na, clock too gud
next thinks strawberry ice cream is a lame flavor.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> na, clock too gud
> next thinks strawberry ice cream is a lame flavor.


True, mint chocolate chip is the best.

Next person has podiumed at a comp at least once in any event.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> True, mint chocolate chip is the best.
> 
> Next person has podiumed at a comp at least once in any event.


Never been to a comp haha
Next person is in USA


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 4, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person is in USA


yep
next person has visited/lives in australia


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yep
> next person has visited/lives in australia


nope
next person registered for [email protected] S2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 4, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> next person registered for [email protected] S2


yep
Next thinks amazon basics sucks


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next thinks amazon basics sucks


I don't think I've even bought anything from Amazon Basics for myself. But, regardless of that, it's probably not all too great.

Next person has been to more competitions than me (So, more than 30)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 4, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Next person has been to more competitions than me (So, more than 30)


I have been to zero 
Next doesn't count plus 2's at home


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have been to zero
> Next doesn't count plus 2's at home


I could write about a page and a half on why not counting plus 2's at home is actually beneficial
Next person hates sports


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I could write about a page and a half on why not counting plus 2's at home is actually beneficial
> Next person hates sports


I would actually read all of it. I haven't heard anyone say it's good, so I'm definitely interested in your opinion.

I don't hate sports. They're fun. What I don't like is watching sports

Next person has the RS3M 2020


----------



## AGuy27 (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes and it is my main.
Next person uses Roux for 3x3.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 5, 2021)

AGuy27 said:


> Yes and it is my main.
> Next person uses Roux for 3x3.


Nope CFOP
Next person likes Chess


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Nope CFOP
> Next person likes Chess


I do like it; I wish I had somebody to play with more often, though.

Next person still plays Among Us.


----------



## AGuy27 (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah, it's fun at times when you remove the fanbase.
Next person plays The Sims.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 5, 2021)

AGuy27 said:


> Next person plays The Sims.


IDK what that is 
next never played among us
(I haven't LOL)


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> IDK what that is
> next never played among us
> (I haven't LOL)


Squirrels are loyal to each other.

Next person ate a fruit today.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Next person ate a fruit today.


apple, blueberry, and mango so far
Next likes loud cubes


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> apple, blueberry, and mango so far
> Next likes loud cubes


Not too fussy about them
Next person is on a phone


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 9, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person is on a phone


not at the moment; no

Next person has seen a Pug (Like, the type of dog) in real life.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 9, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> not at the moment; no
> 
> Next person has seen a Pug (Like, the type of dog) in real life.


Nope. Although I might have not sure.
Next person likes to eat.. Like a lot.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 9, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person likes to eat.. Like a lot.


The 3 kinds of fruit, bowl of cereal, and giant sandwich I have eaten today say yes (It's not even 11:00 am today, but I burn a lot of calories so don't worry)


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The 3 kinds of fruit, bowl of cereal, and giant sandwich I have eaten today say yes (It's not even 11:00 am today, but I burn a lot of calories so don't worry)


where's the assumption


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> where's the assumption


sorry.
next has carpal tunnel syndrome


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> sorry.
> next has carpal tunnel syndrome


Don't think so
Next person has played chess with Phil (e.g on a Cubicle Live Stream)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Don't think so
> Next person has played chess with Phil (e.g on a Cubicle Live Stream)



No, but I would love to.

Next owns a celeritas cube


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 12, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> No, but I would love to.
> 
> Next owns a celeritas cube


Nope, but I do have the Celeritas lubes.
Next person is DNF_Cuber


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Nope, but I do have the Celeritas lubes.
> Next person is DNF_Cuber



I don’t believe I am.


Next person bought a white cube thinking it would be cool


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Next person bought a white cube thinking it would be cool


never
Next owns a dayan cube


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> never
> Next owns a dayan cube



I got 6 (GuHong V3, Tengyun V1, Tengyun V2, DaYan Mega, GuHong V4, DaYan Octahedron)

Next owns a ZhiLong


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Next owns a ZhiLong


not yet..
next has a cube bigger than 7x7


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> not yet..
> next has a cube bigger than 7x7



I have 2-7, and 17 

Next keeps a non-twisty puzzle (besides clock) in their cubing collection


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 12, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Next keeps a non-twisty puzzle (besides clock) in their cubing collection


black dragon smart egg(took me 2 weeks to solve the beast) 2 hanayamas, and a type of gear puzzle I don't know the name of
next thinks watermelon flavor candy is gross


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> black dragon smart egg(took me 2 weeks to solve the beast) 2 hanayamas, and a type of gear puzzle I don't know the name of
> next thinks watermelon flavor candy is gross


Urmm. I don't really know. 
Next person like to rant


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 13, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person like to rant


I could go on and on...
next has owned a diansheng cube


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I could go on and on...
> next has owned a diansheng cube


yep... Diansheng 3x3M
Next person lives in a sunny place (here it is very snowy)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> yep... Diansheng 3x3M
> Next person lives in a sunny place (here it is very snowy)


It can be sunny with snow on the ground at the same time, so... (or you could get stupid Minnesota weather and get a Devil’s Snow)

Next person does not main a Gan cube for any event.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It can be sunny with snow on the ground at the same time, so... (or you could get stupid Minnesota weather and get a Devil’s Snow)
> 
> Next person does not main a Gan cube for any event.


Pyra and Skewb
Next person has joined the CubeHead discord server


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Pyra and Skewb
> Next person has joined the CubeHead discord server


Not yet, but I will soon.

Next person is not subbed to CubeHead. (What kind of a monster are you!?)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Not yet, but I will soon.
> 
> Next person is not subbed to CubeHead. (What kind of a monster are you!?)


Yes I am (3 times cough cough)
Next person is 14?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yes I am (3 times cough cough)
> Next person is 14?


Nope; 15.

The NBA team closest to the next person has a better record than the Timberwolves. (I can guarantee that I'll get this one right.  )


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope; 15.
> 
> The NBA team closest to the next person has a better record than the Timberwolves. (I can guarantee that I'll get this one right.  )



I think so, our team is the nuggets.

Next person has at least two dogs


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> I think so, our team is the nuggets.


(In case you didn't get it) The joke was that the Wolves have the worst record, so I knew that I'd get it right.


PingPongCuber said:


> Next person has at least two dogs


Nope, my parents don't like animals. "Too messy"  

Next person has a gigaminx (5x5 megaminx).


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next person has a gigaminx (5x5 megaminx).


sadly no. Next hates stickerless


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 16, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> sadly no. Next hates stickerless


not really. I can suit both stickerless and stickered.
Next person is on low battery (on which ever device you are on)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person is on low battery (on which ever device you are on)


100%
Next is sub 12 on 3x3


----------



## AGuy27 (Feb 17, 2021)

Not even close.
Next person owns or has owned a Nintendo Wii.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2021)

AGuy27 said:


> Next person owns or has owned a Nintendo Wii.



Yes

Next person follows @Aerma


----------



## Hazel (Feb 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Yes
> 
> Next person follows @Aerma


No (can you follow yourself)?

Next person has been a member of this forum longer than I have (April 1st 2017)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2021)

Aerma said:


> Next person has been a member of this forum longer than I have (April 1st 2017)



No, I am Lé Noob

Next person has met Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Next person has met Feliks Zemdegs


nope.
Next hasn't been to a WCA comp


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next hasn't been to a WCA comp



I've been to one.


Next person is sub-25


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Next person is sub-25


easily
next has solved an FTO


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> next has solved an FTO



It's currently sitting on my desk with the first center and first two triplets completed. I've had it for 2 days and I'm stuck.


Next person owns an Angstrom puzzle


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> It's currently sitting on my desk with the first center and first two triplets completed. I've had it for 2 days and I'm stuck.
> 
> 
> Next person owns an Angstrom puzzle


Nope. Although I do have the Angstrom lubes.
Next person has used the Anderssens's opening in Chess (yes i technically am a chess nerd)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Nope. Although I do have the Angstrom lubes.
> Next person has used the Anderssens's opening in Chess (yes i technically am a chess nerd)


Ummmmmm........no?

Next person lost their most recent imposter game in Among Us.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmmmm........no?
> 
> Next person lost their most recent imposter game in Among Us.


Most recent game was probably a couple of months ago.... so no I guess?

Next person is a fan of the Monkey League


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 18, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person is a fan of the Monkey League


not really.
Next uses an alg with S moves as their main for 2 or more cases.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> not really.
> Next uses an alg with S moves as their main for 2 or more cases.


I can't do S moves
Next has never watched The Speed Cubers on Netflix.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 18, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Next has never watched The Speed Cubers on Netflix.


what kind of horrible person is that? I have watched it 3 times.
Next has more than one main event.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what kind of horrible person is that? I have watched it 3 times.
> Next has more than one main event.


Yeah, 2x2, 3x3, and clock/clok/clonk.

Next does not have the Qiyi clock/clok/clonk.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yeah, 2x2, 3x3, and clock/clok/clonk.
> 
> Next does not have the Qiyi clock/clok/clonk.


Of course I do
Next person hates their QiYi Clonk (unlikely cause personal preference doesn't really apply as much to clock)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next person hates their QiYi Clonk (unlikely cause personal preference doesn't really apply as much to clock)


I love mine
next loves the valk 3m


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I love mine
> next loves the valk 3m


I don’t have one, but I tried an Angstrom version at a comp once, and it was very good.

Next person has a 3x3 PB over 10 seconds.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next person has a 3x3 PB over 10 seconds.


7.94 if you meant single
Next person has 1 main event.


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next person has 1 main event.


nope. 2. 
3x3 and OH.
It used to be 3. (3x3 with feet was my third main event)

Next person has a Twitch account.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 24, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Next person has a Twitch account.


nah
next likes tea


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nah
> next likes tea


I guess i like sweat tea (as long as it's not from McDonalds)
Next will compete in at least 4 events for [email protected] this Saturday.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> *sweat* tea


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 24, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Next will compete in at least 4 events for [email protected] this Saturday.


probably.
next has a pet


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> next has a pet


2. both pugs.

next person is left handed. (like me!)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> next person is left handed. (like me!)



Yes!

Next person likes Fortnite (please no)


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 24, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Next person likes Fortnite (please no)


no.

next person has a WoRM. (not the WoRM 2020. the original)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> next person has a WoRM. (not the WoRM 2020. the original)



No, but I have a GTS3M

Next person has an FTO


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 24, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Next person has an FTO


yep
next practices 2+ hrs./day


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> next practices 2+ hrs./day


oh yeah.

next person speaks German


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 24, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> oh yeah.
> 
> next person speaks German


Nope. The dialect sounds cool though 
Next has more than 10 stickerless cubes.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 24, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Next has more than 10 stickerless cubes.


easily. next has more non wca than Wca cubes.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 26, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> easily. next has more non wca than Wca cubes.


Nope

Next person is not one of the last 3 people who posted in this thread (PugCuber, rubik2005, DNF_Cuber).


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next person is not one of the last 3 people who posted in this thread (PugCuber, rubik2005, DNF_Cuber).


sorry to disappoint 
next thinks a current WCA event should be removed


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> sorry to disappoint
> next thinks a current WCA event should be removed


Nope, definitely not.

The next person is in favor of at least 3 of these 4 events being added to the WCA:

FTO
Kilominx
Feet
Redi Cube


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope, definitely not.
> 
> The next person is in favor of at least 3 of these 4 events being added to the WCA:
> 
> ...


FTO, Kilominx and Redi Cube would make good events.

The next person has been to more than 4 WCA Competitions.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 25, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> The next person has been to more than 4 WCA Competitions.



I've been to exactly 4 WCA competitions, so you're wrong  

Next person has a better 3x3 BLD single PB then their 3x3 OH single PB.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 25, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> I've been to exactly 4 WCA competitions, so you're wrong
> 
> Next person has a better 3x3 BLD single PB then their 3x3 OH single PB.


Definitely not, 35 vs 11

Next person has speedrun a video game


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 25, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Definitely not, 35 vs 11
> 
> Next person has speedrun a video game


Yup minecraft 1.16 SSG and SMO any% (both are pretty bad lol)

next person has done an FTO solve


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 28, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yup minecraft 1.16 SSG and SMO any% (both are pretty bad lol)
> 
> next person has done an FTO solve


yes! the only reason i learned how to solve an FTO from memory because I was making a YouTube video where I solved all my cubes, and the FTO was one of the only ones I didnt know all the algs for. im not even sure if i still remember how to solve it

next person has an active cubing youtube channel


----------



## gruuby (Jun 28, 2021)

teboecubes said:


> yes! the only reason i learned how to solve an FTO from memory because I was making a YouTube video where I solved all my cubes, and the FTO was one of the only ones I didnt know all the algs for. im not even sure if i still remember how to solve it
> 
> next person has an active cubing youtube channel


Considering I have only one video in 2021 and before that, July 2020, I wouldn't call it active lol. 
The next person has been out of their state/province/territory for a competition.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 28, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Considering I have only one video in 2021 and before that, July 2020, I wouldn't call it active lol.
> The next person has been out of their state/province/territory for a competition.



I’ve been to 4 or so comps, but all in same state I live, Utah. The farthest I’ve travelled for a comp is like a 1.5 hour drive haha.

Next person has a cube in their collection that they’ve never solved.


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 28, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> I’ve been to 4 or so comps, but all in same state I live, Utah. The farthest I’ve travelled for a comp is like a 1.5 hour drive haha.
> 
> Next person has a cube in their collection that they’ve never solved.


I was _going _to say "nope, see my previous answer about the video where I solved all my cubes," but since that video, I got the Rubik's Impossible cube, which I have yet to solve (or even scramble)

Next person started cubing in 2016 or before


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jul 1, 2021)

I solved my first cube in 2016, so sure

next person has a yt channel


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jul 1, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> next person has a yt channel


that I deleted

Next person hates spiders.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 1, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> that I deleted
> 
> Next person hates spiders.


Not really. They're just ants with 2 more legs

Next person got a PB in the last week.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Next person got a PB in the last week.



3x3 ao5, 3x3 ao12, 5x5 ao5, Pyraminx single

Next person went to world champs 2019


----------



## qwr (Jul 2, 2021)

Shouldn't the thread be "Make assumptions about the person before you" to be more fun?

Anyway I haven't.

Next person hates skewb


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> Shouldn't the thread be "Make assumptions about the person before you" to be more fun?
> 
> Anyway I haven't.
> 
> Next person hates skewb


Worst event by a long shot.

Next person joined these forums over a year after they started cubing


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 7, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Worst event by a long shot.
> 
> Next person joined these forums over a year after they started cubing


I joined before a year had passed but I wasn't active until after one year. So I guess still no.

Next person thinks the MFJSRS3M2020 is over-hyped.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jul 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I joined before a year had passed but I wasn't active until after one year. So I guess still no.
> 
> Next person thinks the MFJSRS3M2020 is over-hyped.


You could just say RS3 2020 anyway, 
No, it's quite good.
Next person likes Gan


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 11, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> You could just say RS3 2020 anyway,
> No, it's quite good.
> Next person likes Gan


Sponsored by GAN Yeah you could say I like GAN.
Next person is Thecubingcuber347. (worth a shot right)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Sponsored by GAN Yeah you could say I like GAN.
> Next person is Thecubingcuber347. (worth a shot right)


lol nope.

The next person knows Mehta.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> lol nope.
> 
> The next person knows Mehta.


No chance.

Next person knows CFOP


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 11, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> No chance.
> 
> Next person knows CFOP


I am late. Yes I know CFOP. No I'm not a CFOP simp.

Next person has successfully done a Multi-Blind


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jul 14, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I am late. Yes I know CFOP. No I'm not a CFOP simp.
> 
> Next person has successfully done a Multi-Blind


no

next person has changed the colorscheme on one or more of their cubes


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 18, 2021)

yes I did. more than once
japanese color scheme is fun

next person will say no


----------



## AGuy27 (Jul 18, 2021)

Definitely not.
Next person uses Roux.


----------



## White KB (Jul 20, 2021)

I use CFOP for all my solves, but I know how to use Roux.

Next person has solved a 4x4 in under one minute.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2021)

yes I did. I scrambled it like a the 2x2.

next person likes chocolate


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next person likes chocolate


Only psycopaths don’t.

Next person has a driver’s license.


----------



## stwert (Jul 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Only psycopaths don’t.
> 
> Next person has a driver’s license.


I do have a driver's license. Had one for over a decade.

Next person doesn't own any non-WCA puzzles.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 22, 2021)

stwert said:


> I do have a driver's license. Had one for over a decade.
> 
> Next person doesn't own any non-WCA puzzles.


I own a square one


Spoiler



Also, I own a non-wca puzzle ATM, the maple leaves


Spoiler



Next person thought for a second that I mistook square one for a non wca puzzle


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 23, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I own a square one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


yes i did
Next person has exactly 999 messages


----------



## White KB (Aug 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Only psycopaths don’t [like chocolate].
> 
> Next person has a driver’s license.


I almost dated someone who didn't like chocolate, but then I found out that they were too young...
Anyway, back to the game.


the dnf master said:


> yes i did
> Next person has exactly 999 messages


No. I don't have exactly 999, but if I did, that'd be cool.

Next person doesn't know how to solve a square-1.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2021)

White KB said:


> Next person doesn't know how to solve a square-1.


Yes. I knew at a certain point of the space / time continuum. But the neuron that stored the algorithms has dieded

Next person likes to drink tea


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Yes. I knew at a certain point of the space / time continuum. But the neuron that stored the algorithms has dieded
> 
> Next person likes to drink tea


I don't like it a lot but it's not bad
Next person is subscribed to more than 15 cubing channels on yt


----------



## Ravagerous (Aug 6, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I don't like it a lot but it's not bad
> Next person is subscribed to more than 15 cubing channels on yt


I quit drinking tea because it makes my bones weak. 

Next person has two big front teeth.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 6, 2021)

Ravagerous said:


> I quit drinking tea because it makes my bones weak.
> 
> Next person has two big front teeth.


no,

next person has weak bones because of coca cola


----------



## JusticeDB (Aug 6, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> no,
> 
> next person has weak bones because of coca cola


no,

next person mains clock.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 6, 2021)

no 

next person hides in the dark


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 7, 2021)

didn’t we all when we were young

next person prefers mcdonald over kfc


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 7, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> didn’t we all when we were young
> 
> next person prefers mcdonald over kfc


I guess so… but Chic-Fil-A blows them both out of the water.

The next person got the Qiyi Clonk as their first-ever clonk.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I guess so… but Chic-Fil-A blows them both out of the water.
> 
> The next person got the Qiyi Clonk as their first-ever clonk.


no but mayb in the future

next person is the same person as last person


----------



## JusticeDB (Aug 16, 2021)

no

next person uses CFOP


----------



## White KB (Aug 16, 2021)

JusticeDB said:


> no
> 
> next person uses CFOP


Duh.

Next person has a 9x9 but no 8x8


----------



## JusticeDB (Aug 16, 2021)

White KB said:


> Duh.
> 
> Next person has a 9x9 but no 8x8


no

next person isn't sub 5 on clock


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 17, 2021)

JusticeDB said:


> no
> 
> next person isn't sub 5 on clock


LOL
I don't even own a clock
(If I did I would be sub 3 mins)

Next person owns a original 1980 rubik's cube


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

I don't
Next person has a WR


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> LOL
> I don't even own a clock
> (If I did I would be sub 3 mins)
> 
> Next person owns a original 1980 rubik's cube


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 21, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next person has a WR


I wish I did

Next person has done at least one mod with epoxy,


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 23, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I wish I did
> 
> Next person has done at least one mod with epoxy,


?
Next person has a e in his ss username


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 23, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> ?
> Next person has a ae in his ss username


2, actually.

Next person has a sub 10 3x3 PB single


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 23, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 2, actually.
> 
> Next person has a sub 10 3x3 PB single


16s
next person's best event ranking according to WCA profile is 3x3.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 23, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> 16s
> next person's best event ranking according to WCA profile is 3x3.


MEEEEEEE
I competed in one comp and the only event I had was 3x3.

Next person loves megaminx but doesn't like clock


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Next person loves megaminx but doesn't like clock


Other way around.

Next person has an official blindfolded success.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Other way around.
> 
> Next person has an official blindfolded success.


I haven't been to a comp yet.
Next person has at least 1 official result in comp but it's not 3x3


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 24, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> MEEEEEEE
> I competed in one comp and the only event I had was 3x3.
> 
> Next person loves megaminx but doesn't like clock


who dosen't


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next person has at least 1 official result in comp but it's not 3x3


wrong

next person has over 500 messages + reaction score.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 12, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> wrong
> 
> next person has over 500 messages + reaction score.


yes I have over 500 messagem and I have reaction score

next person eat eggs for breakfast


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 13, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> yes I have over 500 messagem and I have reaction score
> 
> next person eat eggs for breakfast


Meeeee! I actually ate a egg, cheese and ham sandwich along with scrambled eggs with tomatoes. I love eggs.

Next person has witnessed an official record of any kind. (NR, ER etc)


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 13, 2021)

Holy crap I just realized I already do this every day.

No official record...

The next person has been on the forums for less than a year.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 13, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Holy crap I just realized I already do this every day.
> 
> No official record...
> 
> The next person has been on the forums for less than a year.


Well this is just dandy! I was planning on being like "lol me" but nooooo, today just had to be my one year anniversary on the forums. smh. Although I've had an account for a year now I wasn't active until late April. Still, I guess I now can answer no.

Next person thinks that clock is actually a decent event.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 13, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Well this is just dandy! I was planning on being like "lol me" but nooooo, today just had to be my one year anniversary on the forums. smh. Although I've had an account for a year now I wasn't active until late April. Still, I guess I now can answer no.


breh. no freaking way.


----------



## White KB (Oct 13, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Well this is just dandy! I was planning on being like "lol me" but nooooo, today just had to be my one year anniversary on the forums. smh. Although I've had an account for a year now I wasn't active until late April. Still, I guess I now can answer no.
> 
> Next person thinks that clock is actually a decent event.


Yes

Next person doesn't have a clock


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 13, 2021)

White KB said:


> Next person doesn't have a clock


No clock here.

The next person is a mod.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm not a mod here on speedsolving forum
but I had the chance to be a mod on a sonic forum when I was a teenager and recently I was invited to be a discord mod on a hokko life channel in portuguese but I declined
I don't have time or desire for that anymore.

next person is a cubing duck


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next person is a cubing duck


no.

The next person is me.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey, I was right!

Actually, though next person has a pfp with yellow on it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

nope
the next person has aracnophobia


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> the next person has aracnophobia


I gotta unwatch this thread so I'll stop pretty much insta-posting.

but yes, spiders are terrifying.

The next person wishes feet was in WCA still.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

it would be cool if feet was in comps because there are cubers that like that event.
If the hygienic factor were solved eveyone would be happy

next person is a nailbiter


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> it would be cool if feet was in comps because there are cubers that like that event.
> If the hygienic factor were solved eveyone would be happy
> 
> next person is a nailbiter


Uhm, I kind of bite my nails, but not the nail itself. I, like, bite the protruding skin that surrounds my nails that is closer to the fingertips? No judging.

Next person has been rickrolled in the last few weeks.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Uhm, I kind of bite my nails, but not the nail itself. I, like, bite the protruding skin that surrounds my nails that is closer to the fingertips? No judging.
> 
> Next person has been rickrolled in the last few weeks.


what?
no
of course not


Spoiler



I watch tekkitrealm occasionally



next person thought about what they were going to say before coming to this thread


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 5, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> what?
> no
> of course not
> 
> ...


Ummmm….n-ye-uhhhhh…um uh uh ummmm well…what am I doing here?

Some random person: No, you didn’t.

No I didn’t. 



Spoiler



You either get it or you don’t.



The next person understood the joke.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> The next person understood the joke.


~silence~


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmm….n-ye-uhhhhh…um uh uh ummmm well…what am I doing here?
> 
> Some random person: No, you didn’t.
> 
> ...


I thought I got it
But as soon as you asked if I understood the joke, I’m wondering if there’s a hidden meaning now


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 20, 2022)

This thread seems fun, so here's a bump...

Next person is a cat person
Please


----------



## rubik2005 (Aug 20, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> This thread seems fun, so here's a bump...
> 
> Next person is a cat person
> Please


I'm definitely a dog person, but I don't mind cats as long as they don't lay down all day doing nothing 

Next person got a PR in the last week


----------



## Ani :) (Aug 20, 2022)

I got a new 3X3 PR ao50!

Next person does not own a rubiks brand


----------



## White KB (Aug 20, 2022)

rubik2005 said:


> I'm definitely a dog person, but I don't mind cats as long as they don't lay down all day doing nothing
> 
> Next person got a PR in the last week


No, no comps in the last week for me
I did get some PRs at my last comp (which was in June) though

Next person is on a computer


----------



## pi³ (Aug 21, 2022)

i haven't been on speedsolving for forever and i just got an email notification for this thread...
yes i'm on a computer
next person has gone to an irl competition before (unlike me, i've actually never went to a single competition before not even online)


----------



## White KB (Aug 21, 2022)

pi³ said:


> i haven't been on speedsolving for forever and i just got an email notification for this thread...
> yes i'm on a computer
> next person has gone to an irl competition before (unlike me, i've actually never went to a single competition before not even online)


Haha yes! 4 as of now to be exact, and I'm planning on going to CO Solving In Fall For All 2022, Sleepless in Seattle 2023, and CubingUSA Nationals 2023! Hopefully I'm able to go to all of them, and get good results/state records/etc.

Next person is @GenTheThief


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 22, 2022)

White KB said:


> Next person is @GenTheThief


Unfortunately wrong!

Next person uses a black side on their main for at least one WCA event (please specify)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 22, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> Unfortunately wrong!
> 
> Next person uses a black side on their main for at least one WCA event (please specify)


Correct! I use the MGC square-1 with black caps.
Next person owns at least 1 maglev cube


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 22, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next person owns at least 1 maglev cube


I have a self maglefied wrm19 and wrm21, although they've both entered states of uncontrollability, and as such, disrepair due to neglect as I have other 3x3s Id rather use.
Really should get around to undoing that... I liked those cubes.


The next person started cubing and/or joined the forums after 3x3 with Feet was removed from the WCA.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 22, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> The next person started cubing and/or joined the forums after 3x3 with Feet was removed from the WCA.


Nope, I joined a few years ago


Next person has never gotten a sub-10 3x3 single


----------



## White KB (Aug 22, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Nope, I joined a few years ago
> 
> 
> Next person has never gotten a sub-10 3x3 single


I've gotten a few at home, but never in comp 

Next person has at least one town/state/national/continental/world record.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 22, 2022)

White KB said:


> I've gotten a few at home, but never in comp
> 
> Next person has at least one town/state/national/continental/world record.


I have SR for mega

Next person hates skewb


----------



## White KB (Aug 22, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have SR for mega
> 
> Next person hates skewb


How did you know?

Next person has never podiumed

(EDIT: Off topic, but this is my 888th message! Yay!)


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 22, 2022)

White KB said:


> Next person has never podiumed


I have 66 official podiums across 13 events

Next person has solved a 3x3 blindfolded


----------



## White KB (Aug 22, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> I have 66 official podiums across 13 events
> 
> Next person has solved a 3x3 blindfolded


Well would you look at that

and more events but I haven't done big/multiblind

Next person hasn't solved a cube blindfolded


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 22, 2022)

White KB said:


> Next person hasn't solved a cube blindfolded


Does 2BLD count?

Next person ate a banana within the past week.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Does 2BLD count?
> 
> Next person ate a banana within the past week.


Just today for lunch actually.

Next person is signed up for an upcoming comp.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 23, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next person is signed up for an upcoming comp.



None upcoming in my area unfortunately


Next person has less than 1,000 forums messages


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 23, 2022)

ProStar said:


> None upcoming in my area unfortunately
> 
> 
> Next person has less than 1,000 forums messages


Correct, 708 (well 709 now)

Next person is too lazy to learn the dot OLLs


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next person is too lazy to learn the dot OLLs


Oh heck yeah.

The next person is under the age of 14.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 23, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> The next person is under the age of 14


Nope, I'm 14, close though
Imagine being under the age of 14 haha definitely not me a year ago

Next person hasn't eaten lunch today


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next person hasn't eaten lunch today


Correct, it's only 9:25 AM in my timezone right now.

Next person has never done a proper FMC attempt, whether at home or at a competition


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 23, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> Correct, it's only 9:25 AM in my timezone right now.
> 
> Next person has never done a proper FMC attempt, whether at home or at a competition


I've done a few for [email protected] which I think were proper

Next person likes skewb (eww)


----------



## ProStar (Aug 24, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> Next person likes skewb (eww)



Ew no

Next persons profile picture contains the color green


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 24, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Next persons profile picture contains the color green


I'm sure it's in there somewhere.

The next person doesn't have a cube bigger than 8x8.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> The next person doesn't have a cube bigger than 8x8.


I have a 9x9

next person still does feet


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I have a 9x9
> 
> next person still does feet


I dont do feet (who even does feet)

Next person has a sub 17 pb single for 3x3


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 24, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Next person has a sub 17 pb single for 3x3


5.81 is under 17 last I checked

Next person is 16 or under


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 24, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> 5.81 is under 17 last I checked
> 
> Next person is 16 or under


I'm 15

Next person is 16 or over


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> I'm 15
> 
> Next person is 16 or over


I'm 11.

Next person has an unofficial ER


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 24, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Next person has an unofficial ER


i dont

next person has a sub-wr 2x2 single unofficially


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 25, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> i dont
> 
> next person has a sub-wr 2x2 single unofficially


HECK naw. but my best 2x2 solve is 0.81 sec.

next person has a tarantula as a pet


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 25, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> HECK naw. but my best 2x2 solve is 0.81 sec.
> 
> next person has a tarantula as a pet


nah but my names in it

next person loves dogs


----------



## Ani :) (Aug 28, 2022)

Do like dogs, but I'm more of a cat person!

Next person is bad at Pyraminx.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 28, 2022)

Ani :) said:


> Do like dogs, but I'm more of a cat person!
> 
> Next person is bad at Pyraminx.


Yay! A fellow cat person
I solved one once, it took about 5 minutes

Next person has under 1000 solves on their 3x3 session


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 28, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Yay! A fellow cat person
> I solved one once, it took about 5 minutes
> 
> Next person has under 1000 solves on their 3x3 session


me cuz my friend reset mine oops

next person likes mirror blocks (@Abram Grimsley)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 28, 2022)

I'm somewhat relevant in the world of mirror blocks. But not that relevant. Lol

Next person is trying to become an all-rounder


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 29, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I'm somewhat relevant in the world of mirror blocks. But not that relevant. Lol
> 
> Next person is trying to become an all-rounder


wdym

Next person is making a mod of a cube


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 29, 2022)

Wow, somehow helloimcubedup knew I was going to further mod my FTO and Qiyi MS!

Next person has ADHD.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 29, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Wow, somehow helloimcubedup knew I was going to further mod my FTO and Qiyi MS!
> 
> Next person has ADHD.


Not to my knowledge

Next person has gone to exactly 3 WCA comps

Edit: DCC why the confused?


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 29, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Not to my knowledge
> 
> Next person has gone to exactly 3 WCA comps
> 
> Edit: DCC why the confused?


nope. 0 

Next person goes to school


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 29, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Next person goes to school


HAHAHAHAHAHA NOPE IT'S SUMMER!!!!

Next person is Cubehead's cousin.

Edit: DCC why the confused?


----------



## gsingh (Sep 23, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA NOPE IT'S SUMMER!!!!
> 
> Next person is Cubehead's cousin.
> 
> Edit: DCC why the confused?


Yes! Didn't you know? We're 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000th cousins 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 times removed!

Next person is *NOT *Cubehead's cousin.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Yes! Didn't you know? We're 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000th cousins 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 times removed!
> 
> Next person is *NOT *Cubehead's cousin.


True. I'm Z3 cubing's cousin 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,001th times removed. Lol.

Next person HATES pineapple  on pizza .


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 23, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> True. I'm Z3 cubing's cousin 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,001th times removed. Lol.
> 
> Next person HATES pineapple  on pizza .


I don't mind it, I do prefer pepperoni though.

I think I heard somewhere that everyone is at least 50th cousins with each other; I don't know if that changed with the population getting a little bigger after that was found.

Next person's main event is 2x2 (and so I will burn you at the stake)


----------



## hyn (Sep 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I don't mind it, I do prefer pepperoni though.
> 
> I think I heard somewhere that everyone is at least 50th cousins with each other; I don't know if that changed with the population getting a little bigger after that was found.
> 
> Next person's main event is 2x2 (and so I will burn you at the stake)



No, squan
Next person's neighbour has lived in at least 2 countries


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 23, 2022)

hyn said:


> No, squan
> Next person's neighbour has lived in at least 2 countries


Uh, I don't know. Imagine socializing enough to find out.

Next person ate a banana this week.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 23, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Uh, I don't know. Imagine socializing enough to find out.
> 
> Next person ate a banana this week.


Nope. My sister ate the banana this week. 

Next person loves to eat tortas


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 23, 2022)

No but it looks delicious 


Next person has a book by Dav Pilkey (I have all his books. Read his dog man ones, their amazing )

Edit: DCC why the angry? and u ruinrd my 69 reaction score.


----------



## Garf (Sep 30, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> No but it looks delicious
> 
> 
> Next person has a book by Dav Pilkey (I have all his books. Read his dog man ones, their amazing )


I have the first and fourth dog man book.
Next person uses 3+ MGC cubes as their mains. Oh, wait, that would be me.
Next person runs the 800m and 1600m events in track and field.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Sep 30, 2022)

Garf said:


> I have the first and fourth dog man book.
> Next person uses 3+ MGC cubes as their mains. Oh, wait, that would be me.
> Next person runs the 800m and 1600m events in track and field.


I've never done track and field officially.

Next person uses a gamer mouse for games.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 30, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> I've never done track and field officially.
> 
> Next person uses a gamer mouse for games.


Nope, I prefer console. 

Next person eats cheese  on a daily basis


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 30, 2022)

That assumption had to be made by divine influence. Yes.

Next person has solved a 3x3x3 in one sitting.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 30, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Next person has solved a 3x3x3 in one sitting.


Shockingly, yes. I've even solved a 3x3x3x3 in one sitting.

Next person has a Nintendo Switch


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 2, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> Shockingly, yes. I've even solved a 3x3x3x3 in one sitting.
> 
> Next person has a Nintendo Switch


I wish.

Next person joined the forums before I did.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 3, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wish.
> 
> Next person joined the forums before I did.


By a few months

Next person has solved a 10x10 or bigger


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 3, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> By a few months
> 
> Next person has solved a 10x10 or bigger


I love solving 10x10. But I haven't solved anything bigger. 

Next person has solved a 17x17


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 17, 2022)

I haven't but I should be able to

Next person is the guy in this video


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 17, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next person is the guy in this video


No

Next person has done a team blind solve before


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 17, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> Next person has done a team blind solve before


Yessir, the fastest was like a 4:30.

Next person accidentally mixed 2 algs together and made a new one they regularly use in solves.


----------



## G DA CUBER (Oct 17, 2022)

True. Jb Perm. U R U' L' U R' U' L (beginner method corner permutation alg) U' then Antisune

Next person is sub 2 on 2x2.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 17, 2022)

I wish. 
Next person loves the fisher cube.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 18, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I wish.
> Next person loves the fisher cube.


No
Next person thinks E moves shouldn't exist


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 18, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> No
> Next person thinks E moves shouldn't exist


My favourite trigger uses E-moves as well as my favourite commutator.


Next person never got pregnant on 4x4.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 19, 2022)

@CubeRed

Next person is a female


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 19, 2022)

Nope.

Next person is over 6' 2".


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 19, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Next person is over 6' 2".


Yessssss-no

next person has a hamster


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 19, 2022)

Nope. 

Next person loves fishing


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 19, 2022)

Yuck.

Next person is ambidextrous for OH.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 19, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Next person is ambidextrous for OH.


No, literally why would you

Next person knows full OLL


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 19, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> Next person knows full OLL


Yes, I do. 

Next person now FULL zbll


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Next person *now* FULL zbll


Well, I know ZBLL exists now...

Next person is not a duck


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 20, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next person is not a duck


Correct!

Next person has played Celeste (video game)


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 21, 2022)

Nope.

Next person has played CODM


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 21, 2022)

Nope. Next person owns an mgc elite.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 22, 2022)

2x2? If so than yes.
Next person hates GAN


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 23, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next person hates GAN


I wouldn't say "hate" but I certainly don't like GAN.

Next person plays chess


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

I do

Next person mains Megaminx and isn't Cuberstache


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 24, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> I do
> 
> Next person mains Megaminx and isn't Cuberstache


Yes

next person loves megaminx but isn't Megaminx Lover


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 24, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> next person loves megaminx but isn't Megaminx Lover


Yes

Next person has over 50 twisty puzzles


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 24, 2022)

Nope.

Next person is better than their father at cubing.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 25, 2022)

I am

Next person is ruffleduck


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 25, 2022)

Neigh

Next person doesn't main a YJ cube.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 25, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Next person doesn't main a YJ cube.


False, I main the MGC 6x6 (I think that's the only one though)

Next person likes math


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 25, 2022)

Used to.

Next person dislikes math.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 25, 2022)

How did you know?

Next person has eaten at least one hot dog a day for four or more days consecutively.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 26, 2022)

Who has?

Next person is stalking me by my window


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 27, 2022)

Next person is zayn.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 27, 2022)

No

Next person knows which city Midtjylland is in


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 27, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> No
> 
> Next person knows which city Midtjylland is in


Yes I do in fact. Its in Kijhajhsvia

Next person loves putting cubes on their head.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 28, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Yes I do in fact. Its in Kijhajhsvia
> 
> Next person loves putting cubes on their head.


I don't

Next person knows which country FC Midtjylland comes from


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 28, 2022)

i dont.

next person loves to touch grass


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 29, 2022)

Not directly, but figuratively

Next person mains Roux


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 31, 2022)

No I don't. do you think im good enough to use it?

next person is a duck


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 11, 2022)

I am not.

next person has hosted a comp on the forum at least once.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 6, 2022)

(bump)



helloimcubedup said:


> next person has hosted a comp on the forum at least once.



I have

Next person mains a non-Gan 3x3


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 6, 2022)

Correct, I main the X-man V3

Next person has been to a comp more than 500 miles away from where they live.


----------



## Ani :) (Dec 7, 2022)

I have never been to a comp.
The next person's favorite event is 4x4


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 7, 2022)

you are correct.

Next person has a GIF as their pfp


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 8, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> you are correct.
> 
> Next person has a GIF as their pfp


correct

next person will attach a cube meme to his reply


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 9, 2022)

How did you know I was gonna anyway

Next person is a duck

EDIT: i didnt make this meme, i found it on google


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 9, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> View attachment 21378
> How did you know I was gonna anyway
> 
> Next person is a duck


BONK
you're right

next person never played Dance Dance Revolution


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 9, 2022)

correct.

Next person made a meme and posted it on this forum at least once


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 9, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> correct.
> 
> Next person made a meme and posted it on this forum at least once


yes I did. it was mat valks as a lizard holding a cube, but I can't find it.
it's lost on someone's profile page

next person is following the football world cup 2022


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 10, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> yes I did. it was mat valks as a lizard holding a cube, but I can't find it.
> it's lost on someone's profile page
> 
> next person is following the football world cup 2022


No soccer is literally the worst sport ever can't believe people waste their time with that crap.

next person is mad I said that


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 10, 2022)

Not at all.

Next person agrees with Owen Morrison on the subject of world cup soccer.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 12, 2022)

WRONG

Next person loves soccer


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 12, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> WRONG
> 
> Next person loves soccer


Soccer is a great sport to watch and to participate, physically and virtually. Is my favorite sport actually. So I say YES
also, I'm brazillian, so yeah, soccer is important to me

JOGA BONITO

next person is stuck in 2020


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 12, 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Next person is stuck in year 536 (The year with NO SUMMER AND NO SUN)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 12, 2022)

Nope

Next person does not play basketball more than once a month


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 13, 2022)

Correct.

Next person is autistic


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 29, 2022)

Nope.
Next person is an only child.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 29, 2022)

i wish  my younger brother is SO ANNOYING

Next person has a drivers license


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> i wish  my younger brother is SO ANNOYING
> 
> Next person has a drivers license


I'm proud to say YES

next person wants to learn japanese


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 29, 2022)

no but my dad is trying to

next persons dad left for the milk

EDIT: ON DUOLINGO


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 29, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> next persons dad left for the milk


No my mom usually does the shopping.

Next person ate a cake in the last week.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2022)

the cake is a lie

next person eats cereal for breakfast


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 30, 2022)

No. I eat it for dessert after dinner.

Next person is a teenager(13-17 to be precise).


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 31, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> Next person is a teenager(13-17 to be precise).


yes but I'm practically an adult (13)

Next person is subbed to me


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2023)

cuberswoop said:


> yes but I'm practically an adult (13)
> 
> Next person is subbed to me


Just followed the Woaj podcast.

Next person does not know 5-style and does not care about blindsolving. They think blindsolving is lame and boring.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 1, 2023)

Correct 

Next person breeds caterpillars to beat Tymon Kolasinski in Pyraminx


----------



## helloimcubedup (Jan 2, 2023)

anything to get another sub 5 pyraminx solve (I have 2. 4.02 and 3.90) [I THINK]

Next person hates the X Files


----------

